# Rack Up Your Post With Random Stuff



## Davy Jones 16




----------



## adreamisawish

Racking them up, baby!!!!  Everyone up late tonight?


----------



## CrazyChik

random


----------



## x_Meggy

Being random


----------



## CrazyChik

booosstt


----------



## TheBellhop

PrincessAsh and EeyoreFan will have a fit if they see a random thread OMGZ.


----------



## Starfire

hi random people lol  
i just got back from school


----------



## Davy Jones 16

You are still at school?? It is the Summer!!!


----------



## pugslee

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> PrincessAsh and EeyoreFan will have a fit if they see a random thread OMGZ.


----------



## Lil_Tink

-tsk tsk- another random thread.


----------



## Davy Jones 16

Earning My Ears


----------



## Davy Jones 16

Racking the post up and earning my ears I am at 46 now... right?????


----------



## pugslee

Now you're at 48!


----------



## Davy Jones 16

50 Now!!!!


----------



## donkeyboy8

Anybody read Shakespeare's "Hamlet" in school?  I think it's a good story. Someone did a funny interpretation of the "To Be or Not To Be" section of the play.  Here's the interpretation of a soliloquy from Hamlet.

To be, or not to be.  That is the question.  (Well, I wonder what we aughta do bonehead.)  Whether 'tis nobler to suffer the slings and arrows of outreageous fortune, (Somebody's done slung arrows at Mr. Nobler.)  or to take arms against a sea of troubles.  (Let's take some shotguns down to the beach.)  To sleep, and by a sleep, we end the heartache.  (I wish I could sleep, but I got really bad heartburn.)  'Tis a consumation devoutly wished. (In the words of the great ZZ Top, "I'm just lookin' for some tush."  Git-R-Done.)  Ay, there's the rub.  (Lotion in a magazine.  There's your rub right there.)  For in what dreams may come when we have shuffled off this mortal coil.  (I got no idea.)  There is the respect that makes calamity of so long life.  (Pass. Go on to the next one.)  Who with foils bear!  (LOOK OUT!  IT'S A FARTIN' BEAR!)  To rot and sweat under willingness bear.  (HE'S TRAPPED UNDER THE FARTIN' BEAR!)  Then fly and bear others.  (THE FARTIN' BEAR!  HE CAN FLY!  AND HE FLOWD OFF TO BE WITH OTHER FARTIN' BEARS!  We have kicked the bear's a*&.  We live.  The end.)


----------



## polysisterchick

donkeyboy8 said:
			
		

> To be, or not to be.  That is the question.  (Well, I wonder what we aughta do bonehead.)  Whether 'tis nobler to suffer the slings and arrows of outreageous fortune, (Somebody's done slung arrows at Mr. Nobler.)  or to take arms against a sea of troubles.  (Let's take some shotguns down to the beach.)  To sleep, and by a sleep, we end the heartache.  (I wish I could sleep, but I got really bad heartburn.)  'Tis a consumation devoutly wished. (In the words of the great ZZ Top, "I'm just lookin' for some tush."  Git-R-Done.)  Ay, there's the rub.  (Lotion in a magazine.  There's your rub right there.)  For in what dreams may come when we have shuffled off this mortal coil.  (I got no idea.)  There is the respect that makes calamity of so long life.  (Pass. Go on to the next one.)  Who with foils bear!  (LOOK OUT!  IT'S A FARTIN' BEAR!)  To rot and sweat under willingness bear.  (HE'S TRAPPED UNDER THE FARTIN' BEAR!)  Then fly and bear others.  (THE FARTIN' BEAR!  HE CAN FLY!  AND HE FLOWD OFF TO BE WITH OTHER FARTIN' BEARS!  We have kicked the bear's a*&.  We live.  The end.)



  
i love the heartburn part.


----------



## Davy Jones 16

How many do I have now????


----------



## Davy Jones 16

Almost a Mouseketeer!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

congrats   . riding tonight   jumping lesson    2000 posts for me


----------



## Davy Jones 16

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> congrats   . riding tonight   jumping lesson    2000 posts for me



Awesome!


----------



## Davy Jones 16

Bump!


----------



## kjkcool

Are all small dogs as vicious as mine?
I wonder if I could secretly build a vacation home underneath splash mountain without being noticed by security or brer frog?
Randome threads ONLY boost your posts,I learned that the hard way.
If you could have a mountain made of icecream what flavor would it be?I wanted to say cookie dought or rocky road but how could you get up the mountain on a snow thingy with all those bumps.Then I thought vanilla,but vannila shows dirt and well,what animals leave BEHIND,or coming out there behind.
If a monkey working for NASA showed up at my door and told me that they needed me for a mission,I'd close the door.Monkeys can only talk to themselfs or small children that never really understad anyways.
I love the Llama song!
I'd better stop posting random junk!My randomness might go on a strike if it has to do one more random thing!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

That smiley is freaky ^^


----------



## pugslee

::cop:   

^ New smilies


----------



## Davy Jones 16

Kool!


----------



## BandGeek911

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> That smiley is freaky ^^






 It took me a while to figure out what they were!


----------



## Davy Jones 16

Number 100!!!!!!


----------



## Davy Jones 16

Bump!


----------



## CrazyChik

howdy   jumping disaster but didn't fall


----------



## kjkcool

I need to get a hobby!
Why couldn't we all be like dogs and pant instead of sweat?
I'm getting miniature horses!Vicious grass eating miniature horses!


----------



## kjkcool

I need twelve blow torches,a crowbar,a stick of gum (Preferably big red)-make it twenty,concreate,12 tons of steel,some nails,90 to 1000 screaming crying kids,a bucket of paint-or 100,2 imagineers as crazy as I am (I guess my cat and dog will do),tinkerbell(on a buget a tink doll tied to a string on a stick could work),people willing to wait in 3 hour long lines ,and only 100 billion dollars to make a recreation of my heaven,Disney World!Ah my plan is Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!Call the media and tell them the wonderous news!!!!


----------



## Lil_Tink

I moving away from the   to the  and leaving all my   which stinks.


----------



## WMX:V3

Wow. Another random thread....when will it stop?


----------



## kjkcool

WMX:V3 said:
			
		

> Wow. Another random thread....when will it stop?


 The twelth of never or the 31st of ain't likely in the least.Take your pick.


----------



## polysisterchick

Shuffelrbums!


----------



## kjkcool

HIPPOPOTAMOOSE!!!!!!HIPPOPOTAMOOSE!!!!!Hippopotamoose!.....wew..glad that's out of my system for the moment.


----------



## polysisterchick

lol


----------



## Davy Jones 16

Lol!!


----------



## polysisterchick

so.. how are the peaches?


----------



## pugslee




----------



## Davy Jones 16

kool smiley!


----------



## AmoDolphin

I didn't do it.


----------



## CrazyChik

thats anything


----------



## *plastic*fantastic*

trying to be a mouseketeer


----------



## CrazyChik

*plastic*fantastic* said:
			
		

> trying to be a mouseketeer



your not succeding


----------



## BandGeek911

< My new favorite smiley!


----------



## Vannah

Randoom


----------



## pigletgirl

Can't wait for Superman to come out on Wednesday!!!!


----------



## jiminy8

U think any character has dropped their flag at the end of fantasmic on the boat????? cause they're wavin them things around like crazy lol i was just wondering that last night when i was listening to it


----------



## CrazyChik

bored


----------



## *plastic*fantastic*

sis is excited


----------



## CrazyChik

and mine


----------



## minnie_2006

i feel random


----------



## pugslee




----------



## BandGeek911

I had a scary dream with Ronald McDonald in it. It was scary


----------



## TheBellhop

Tori Amos loves each and every one of you. Well most of you.


----------



## pugslee

This girl is calling me and telling me how awesome B5 is


----------



## EeyoreFan1

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> PrincessAsh and EeyoreFan will have a fit if they see a random thread OMGZ.




 I feel soo incredibly loved here!


----------



## pugslee

Oh god. The B5 girl on the phone thought that Underneath it All was a Maroon 5 song. And she asked me a trillion times why I'm obseesed with No Doubt. Sigh.


----------



## PolyFish

I'm going to USA tomorrow for 1 day.


----------



## CrazyChik

i'm invisible


----------



## Invisible Penguinboy

Penguins are cool


----------



## CrazyChik

uh huh horses rock actually they captured my heart soul and spirit


----------



## milkabum

Achoo.


----------



## CrazyChik

dum dadada dum dadadadadada dum dum dumdum dum dudm dumdudmdumdumdudmdumdumdum dum


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

hello people 
i just wanted to say i got funky new socks


----------



## CrazyChik

i know i just wanted to say i love horses


----------



## tashasKraz4WDW

Yippie 2 more days untill my high school graduation..

And oh I like cheese....


----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## rob'n

:       :                      omg! i'm am like so being random right now!


----------



## pugslee




----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## minnie_2006

chocolate spread sandwiches rule!!


----------



## CrazyChik

minnie_2006 said:
			
		

> chocolate spread sandwiches rule!!



yey someone else who likes em


----------



## minnie_2006

yay i'm not the only one!!! all my friends think it's disgusting lol!


----------



## CrazyChik

minnie_2006 said:
			
		

> yay i'm not the only one!!! all my friends think it's disgusting lol!



and mine


----------



## minnie_2006

its so annoying lol!


----------



## CrazyChik

i know it really gets to me i like it on toast as well


----------



## minnie_2006

oooo same!! i just love chocolate spread!!


----------



## CrazyChik

the chocolate spread appreciation group   well they have a pork pie apreciation group seriously


----------



## minnie_2006

lol!! yeah we should lol, 2 members but oh well


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

jess come on last one to post so we can talk to you


----------



## minnie_2006

oh i would but i got to go in a min, soz


----------



## CrazyChik

minnie_2006 said:
			
		

> lol!! yeah we should lol, 2 members but oh well



we'll scour the world for more


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

minnie_2006 said:
			
		

> oh i would but i got to go in a min, soz


thats ok


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

i'm bored so
when it all goes to hell will you be able to tell sorry with a stright face


----------



## CrazyChik

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> i'm bored so
> wghen it all goes to hell will you be able to tell sorry with a stright face



what?????????


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> what?????????


there song words


----------



## CrazyChik

ooooohhhhhhhh ok i will sing as well

so yu wanna be a hero kid well whoop de doo i've been around the block before with blockheads just like you


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> ooooohhhhhhhh ok i will sing as well
> 
> so yu wanna be a hero kid well whoop de doo i've been around the block before with blockheads just like you


i like that


----------



## CrazyChik

and i do


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

hfhegfedghtydjyjytjyt


----------



## CrazyChik

random hey kirst i'm beating you this is the greatest moment in my life


----------



## Captain Brain

Like OMG this is like so random....


----------



## pugslee

toaster oven.


----------



## Captain Brain

Salt water Taffy


----------



## pugslee

I Can't Believe It's Not Butter


----------



## CrazyChik

utterly butterly


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

how come i keep posting after you CrazyChik???????????????


----------



## Disneynut71

there once was a  girl who wanted to go for a   

sadly gas was too expensive so she just stayed home and   .


----------



## CrazyChik

ooofAiRyLuVxxx said:
			
		

> how come i keep posting after you CrazyChik???????????????



coz your stalking me   please cal me CC everyone else seems to


----------



## pugslee

grilled cheese.


----------



## CrazyChik

Thunder Yey


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

CC it is


----------



## pugslee

grape jelly.


----------



## Starfire

hi all


----------



## BandGeek911

Hi


----------



## polysisterchick

HARRY from McFLY is HOTTTT!!!!!


----------



## Daisymae26

It's happy TV!


----------



## rob'n

i'm tierd.......


----------



## pugslee

calculators


----------



## Daisymae26

La la la la la la la!


----------



## BandGeek911

I saw Johnny Depp on TV


----------



## Disneynut71

I just gotta


----------



## disneydramadiva

More like that. 





			
				Disneynut71 said:
			
		

> I just gotta


----------



## CrazyChik

kinda random isn't it


----------



## Improv_Scarf




----------



## pugslee

jellyfish


----------



## Princess Ash

*crick* that was my neck cracking


----------



## BandGeek911

< I <3 that smilie


----------



## Captain Brain

Another Shameless post.........................


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I refuse to post here! Oops..I just did..


----------



## Improv_Scarf




----------



## BandGeek911

(\_/)
(o.o)
(HH)
 O O   Haha, I tried to make a bunny :^)


----------



## Captain Brain

(\_/)
(o.o)
(HH   )
 OO


----------



## CrazyChik

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> (\_/)
> (o.o)
> (HH   )
> OO




hey how did you do that


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

that's cool!


----------



## disneytribe1

HAVE YOU EVER STARTED A SINGALONG ON A DISNEY BUS  ITS FUN AND FUNNY


----------



## pugslee

@(*_*)@


----------



## polysisterchick

Asante sana!
      Squash Banana!
      We we nugu!
      Mi mi apana!
translation:
      Thank you very much!
      Squash banana!
      You're a baboon,
      And I'm not!


----------



## Babyjustrun

hedley is one of the best bands ever.


----------



## Davy Jones 16

Black Eyed Peas Are!


----------



## Davy Jones 16

bump!


----------



## jasonpwns

......


----------



## jasonpwns

ebil tag fairys never give me a darn tag look at my post number and i joined feburaty


----------



## CrazyChik

3 tags foor me and i joined after you but i have a higher post count


----------



## jasonpwns

i normally stay on the vmk boards first day at the teen boards i heard the tag fairy hides here is that right?


----------



## yoyo93

i've been here for almost two years i think and do i have a tag.....? NO it doesn't matter how LONG your here you have to do something to stick out....




potato..


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> i normally stay on the vmk boards first day at the teen boards i heard the tag fairy hides here is that right?



2 tags from here but you missed the taggin spree


----------



## jasonpwns

arg - puts a tag fairy trap out -


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> arg - puts a tag fairy trap out -



tried it don't work


----------



## jasonpwns

arg - starts getting on a quest for tags -    ill make my own tag then


----------



## jasonpwns

read my signature rofl i want to be in the cool club with the the tag club


----------



## yoyo93

...................


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> read my signature rofl i want to be in the cool club with the the tag club



problem i can't even see your siggie     the cool club  is there one i hope i'm in it


----------



## jasonpwns

well i suggest you are because you own a tag


----------



## yoyo93

well this conversation is fasinating.....


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> well i suggest you are because you own a tag



          well i should be but i'm pretty sure you can get in the cool club without being in the tag club


----------



## i <3 Music&Disney

hi i'm new  i'm Judy From Boise's DD. I've been reading the bords for a long time and now might start posting!  Oh, and:

 I <3 this smilie! the way it exspodes!(sp?)
 =me (at times  )

 
  
YAY! a party!

sorry for the clutterness!


----------



## jasonpwns

really aye ill get a cool signature brb


----------



## yoyo93

Well hi! ^_^ Welcome to the dis!


----------



## CrazyChik

i <3 Music&Disney said:
			
		

> hi i'm new  i'm Judy From Boise's DD. I've been reading the bords for a long time and now might start posting!  Oh, and:
> 
> I <3 this smilie! the way it exspodes!(sp?)
> =me (at times  )
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! a party!
> 
> sorry for the clutterness!



welcome welcome welcome i'm hazzi feel free to pm if you have a question or want to talk


----------



## jasonpwns

the idot who made my siganture screwed it rofl


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> the idot who made my siganture screwed it rofl



would that be you???? btw i can't see your piccie or w/e it is thats there so PLEASE change it


----------



## jasonpwns

i fixed it and no someone else did i made this 1


----------



## yoyo93

nice.


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> i fixed it and no someone else did i made this 1



thats cool   i did my mates siggie up all the time but i get it looking good


----------



## jasonpwns

fire rules and all I used was copy and paste and paint rofl not that hard no expertice needed


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> fire rules and all I used was copy and paste and paint rofl not that hard no expertice needed



i wouldn't be able to do that i'm a bit dull whenn it coomes to practical stuff


----------



## jasonpwns

rofl i can tell rofl


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> rofl i can tell rofl



oi!!! just how can you tell mister!!!!?????


----------



## Arielfn93

*Hey Everyone! My Friend Got ON My Account And Did This!! So I might be evil..when I forgot my friends birthday because my grandma was slowly dieing.. *


----------



## CrazyChik

Arielfn93 said:
			
		

> *Hey Everyone! Read the first thing in my siggy! The thing in pink!!!! I actually did that to!!! *



thats evil ya know


----------



## yoyo93

she did that to me......


----------



## CrazyChik

yoyo93 said:
			
		

> she did that to me......



aawww bless


----------



## jasonpwns

rofl good vibes cough cough

Tag fairy i know your ou there somewhere you can run but candy hide tag me


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> rofl good vibes cough cough
> 
> Tag fairy i know your ou there somewhere you can run but candy hide tag me



hey jasonpwns enlighten me on how you guessed i wasn't much good at practical stuff


----------



## jasonpwns

your signature is pre-made stuff  obvious


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> your signature is pre-made stuff  obvious



well in that case a lot of people are dull


----------



## jasonpwns

rofl i didnt mean everyone rofl atleast you have tags


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> rofl i didnt mean everyone rofl atleast you have tags



you are one hec of a wierd person


----------



## yoyo93

sersiously, i'm starting to get sick of the word TAG


----------



## CrazyChik

yoyo93 said:
			
		

> sersiously, i'm starting to get sick of the word TAG



yes but i blame jasonpwns


----------



## yoyo93

let's eat him.....   Oh Mr. Jasonpawns! 




(i have the salt)


----------



## CrazyChik

yoyo93 said:
			
		

> let's eat him.....   Oh Mr. Jasonpawns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i have the salt)



Mr. Jasonpwans here baby we have a nice little surprise for you

i have the sauce


----------



## jasonpwns

- slowly backs away from this thread - - makes a run for it - gets in car -


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> - slowly backs away from this thread - - makes a run for it - gets in car -



    we wouldn't really babe


----------



## jasonpwns

hmmm you mean baby in a cry baby term rofl


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> hmmm you mean baby in a cry baby term rofl



whatever you prefer easy come easy go


----------



## jasonpwns

My tag should say almost eaten on the teen boards rofl


----------



## yoyo93

you love us to much!


----------



## CrazyChik

yoyo93 said:
			
		

> you love us to much!


----------



## jasonpwns

- group hug hugs - rofl


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> My tag should say almost eaten on the teen boards rofl



      it could babe it could


----------



## yoyo93

So true! along with salt and sauce...


----------



## jasonpwns

rofl im breaking the post a message every 40 second rule rofl


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> rofl im breaking the post a message every 40 second rule rofl



uh huh and me babe and me. cries i've gotta stop saying babe


----------



## jasonpwns

rofl ye


----------



## yoyo93

suprising, i've only had the '40 second rule' thing once..


----------



## CrazyChik

cripes yoyo93 i've had it every time i've post


----------



## jasonpwns

i post every 40 seconds rofl


----------



## yoyo93

rofl guess i'm just slow cuse it's almost midnight....but i'm not tired...


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns are you one of those thinkthey'rehardbigsoftiebullies


----------



## yoyo93

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> jasonpwns are you one of those thinkthey'rehardbigsoftiebullies




      

i found that funny


----------



## CrazyChik

yoyo93 said:
			
		

> i found that funny



i asked a good ? i reckon he is ya know


----------



## yoyo93

hehe true


----------



## CrazyChik

yoyo93 said:
			
		

> hehe true



thankyou o well he was fun to have around can't you imagine gis face when we tried to eat him


----------



## yoyo93

he probally looked like this: O_O........

I can so imagine that! rofl


----------



## CrazyChik

yoyo93 said:
			
		

> he probally looked like this: O_O........
> 
> I can so imagine that! rofl



      and me      ooo i hope we're all on at the same time tomorrow the fun we can have


----------



## jasonpwns

im back did ye miss me?


----------



## yoyo93

you're back!! *runs to the spice cabnit*


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> im back did ye miss me?



YE BABE!!!!jk


----------



## jasonpwns

hmm why eat me


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> hmm why eat me



coz you annoyed us anyway we've finished that now


----------



## yoyo93

yup we have


----------



## CrazyChik

yoyo93 said:
			
		

> *coughing* *crickets*
> 
> why is it so quite?



i have no idea IT SEEMS TO DARN QUITE DON'T IT


----------



## jasonpwns

im leaving good night


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> im leaving good night



aaawww cya you won't get away


----------



## yoyo93

fine leave, we don't care!

bye!! have fun with whatever you think is funner then being eaten.


----------



## CrazyChik

yoyo93 said:
			
		

> fine leave, we don't care!
> 
> bye!! have fun with whatever you think is funner then being eaten.



he left us alone in this world   he has no idea what he just put himself in for   the pleasuren is all ours


----------



## yoyo93

muhahahaahahaha when he comes back, ohhohoho, he's gonna get it...


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

k  i   r   s   t   y


----------



## CrazyChik

yoyo93 said:
			
		

> muhahahaahahaha when he comes back, ohhohoho, he's gonna get it...



mwahahaha i'll help ya   aaww bless him  love him really jk


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> mwahahaha i'll help ya   aaww bless him  love him really jk


----------



## CrazyChik

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

>



     kirst we are going to finish eating jasonpwns


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> kirst we are going to finish eating jasonpwns


good for you


----------



## Starfire

lol Hi all lol


----------



## jasonpwns

uh oh they happen to be on arg -runs away-


----------



## jasonpwns

get the cops here Ah  ::cop:


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> get the cops here Ah  ::cop:




sorry i won't any more your my mate coughcough


----------



## TinkerTracy

Just wanted to try out some of the new uber rad smiles!


----------



## jasonpwns

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> sorry i won't any more your my mate coughcough





what is "Mate" supposed to mean


----------



## jasonpwns

answer me i know your there rofl


----------



## StitchfansJr

hi everyone!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Davy Jones 16

Hey ppl i haven't been on in a while.....whats up?


----------



## jasonpwns

you missed ebil people trying to eat me


----------



## jasonpwns

egads ah she is on omg she calls me mate ah -runs-


----------



## CrazyChik

hey that is extremely insulting ya know


----------



## jasonpwns

so what did mate mean?


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> so what did mate mean?



friend???? duh!


----------



## jasonpwns

im not for australlia duh


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> im not for australlia duh



neither am i. it's kinda said universally or is that word to big for your brain???


----------



## jasonpwns

i use friends and thats a bigger word so shut up crazy personn ebil and crazy


----------



## CrazyChik

sorry that was a bit uncalled for. can we be friends???


----------



## jasonpwns

no that was not your post was


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> no that was not your post was



what??? i can't understand that


----------



## jasonpwns

i can understand big worrds oh wait you meant yourself


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> i can understand big worrds oh wait you meant yourself



uh huh. so can we be friends


----------



## jasonpwns

lalalallal


----------



## CrazyChik

jasonpwns said:
			
		

> lalalallal



please stop ignoring me. it was only a bit of fun


----------



## jasonpwns

lalalala


----------



## CrazyChik

i guess being ignored is what i do best in    well in that case i will blabber needlessly to my self. i am riding dasiy tonight i have a horrible day in school where i will have the mickey taken out of me


----------



## jasonpwns

lalalal such a baby cough cough


----------



## CrazyChik

o seriously don't you think you jasonpwns you are the one being babyish here it wasn't my idea i said sorry a million times well if you wanna gnore me fine you do that. i do have other friends who like me


----------



## yoyo93

jasonpawns! Do NOT act like that! She was just messing with you! There is no reason to ignore her! If you can't take a little joke, then why are you even talking to her?

 Be nice


----------



## CrazyChik

yoyo93 said:
			
		

> jasonpawns! Do NOT act like that! She was just messing with you! There is no reason to ignore her! If you can't take a little joke, then why are you even talking to her?
> 
> Be nice




thanks yoyo93 he blames it all on me


----------



## Davy Jones 16

Be nice!!!


----------



## kjkcool

Davy Jones 16 said:
			
		

> Be nice!!!


 Yeah guys!Don't be like the old people on the Disboards who sit around all day on here just to argue!  Guys kiss and make up!!!!!!   Do peace not war!!!!!!  Peace love and mickey mouse are all we need!!!!!!!!  O.k. I'm done now.If you need a cyber phycologist call.(I think phycologists don't write medication but if they do,what the heck,I can write a fake perscription!No prob as long as I don't get caught.....)


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

B
O
B

S
A
G
E
T
♥


----------



## kjkcool

Smilees are translators!
I make the best taco meat eva!!!!!!
I secretly love the country bear jamboree music....ahhhhh!You fond out my secret!
This post will self destruct in 3...2...1.. give it a few minutes....hours...days....weeks,but mark my words IT WILLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## pugslee

http://pandorabots.com/pandora/talk?botid=eacb36ccde34ac59

That's funn


----------



## CrazyChik

Davy Jones 16 said:
			
		

> Be nice!!!



i'm trying i don't want your thread closed down coz of me and him


----------



## Arielfn93

Arielfn93 said:
			
		

> *Hey Everyone! Read the first thing in my siggy! The thing in pink!!!! I actually did that to!!! *




I would like whoever is going on my account to stop please.


----------



## CrazyChik

Arielfn93 said:
			
		

> I would like whoever is going on my account to stop please.



wo someone went on your account and did that omg that is sad have you reported it


----------



## Arielfn93

no, I haven't reported it


----------



## CrazyChik

what kind of person would hack into your account and do that


----------



## yoyo93

Elyse, someone went onto your account?


----------



## Arielfn93

Well, Im pretty sure that I know who did it.
It was probably because the person was mad at me for something. But Im pretty sure that we are ok now


----------



## Arielfn93

yoyo93 said:
			
		

> Elyse, someone went onto your account?




yeah, I was looking back on this thread and I saw it. I dont know what was in my siggy though


----------



## CrazyChik

Arielfn93 said:
			
		

> yeah, I was looking back on this thread and I saw it. I dont know what was in my siggy though


 it was something like i took my best friends heart and stamped on it then spat it back at her or something really mean like that


----------



## yoyo93

no it said
"I hurt me best friend and stamped on her heart."


----------



## CrazyChik

yoyo93 said:
			
		

> no it said
> "I hurt me best friend and stamped on her heart."



that was it!!!!!yoyo93 have you heard anything from jasonpwns


----------



## Arielfn93

well, its all good now


----------



## yoyo93

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> that was it!!!!!yoyo93 have you heard anything from jasonpwns


 Nope, i think he's mad at us.  we were just having fun!

Elyse, I think whoever did that should have guilt eat at them until they die (in the nicest way possible)


----------



## Arielfn93

I never knew that guilt had an appetite


----------



## yoyo93

tehe, apperently it does!


----------



## Arielfn93

Bleepaleep


----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## yoyo93

.......meep.........


----------



## kjkcool

Movin on up.......
Thank you for being a friend.........
Um can't think of anymore right now...............................  .


----------



## kjkcool

Tag Fairy,below(in my siggy) are approved tags so.........................
............................................
...............................
.........................
TAG AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

I LOVE MY iPOD!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

whats up?


----------



## AmoDolphin




----------



## BandGeek911

I am bored


----------



## AmoDolphin

Oh My Gosh!!!!!! They Found Me!!! I Must Run From The Country!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

I kjiajakaljcnchsjfkfvmnfbhjdf bbfjgvjgdmdkjdhd on a mvivnsjheg;lsiodsjfjdpkjs while moioijnsthekfhrmshsyhtm.!

If you understand that all I have to say to you is
REALLY?


----------



## kjkcool

Disney Queen!
Now I need  a couple of subjects


----------



## kjkcool

I LOVE PINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Only Disney ones of corse!


----------



## kjkcool

Tinkerbell,Tinkerbell,Tinkerbell Rock!


----------



## BandGeek911

I smell like my pool


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

I   smilies!!!!


----------



## Starfire

hi all


----------



## AmoDolphin




----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## AmoDolphin




----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## AmoDolphin




----------



## BandGeek911

:


----------



## kjkcool

I can't decide if I like Orlando or Johnny more.There's only one option....  

A FIGHT TO THE DEATH!!!!!!!!   
No hurting their faces!


----------



## minnie_2006




----------



## kjkcool

Did I get lost and end up on the smilies thread?!


----------



## AmoDolphin

8.....


----------



## kjkcool

Your bolonga may have a first name,but I have a first AND a middle name!!!!!!!!


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

england are out


----------



## kjkcool

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Your bolonga may have a first name,but I have a first AND a middle name!!!!!!!!


 Oh,and a last name....


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> I can't decide if I like Orlando or Johnny more.There's only one option....
> 
> A FIGHT TO THE DEATH!!!!!!!!
> No hurting their faces!





Me either!


And if they fight.... we need to get them stunt doubles! 


Go Johnny!  

No


Go Orlando!   

No wait.... lol


----------



## pugslee

cheesecake.


----------



## Improv_Scarf

*Random'd*


----------



## BandGeek911

Its Biscuits!


----------



## AmoDolphin




----------



## kjkcool

I could look at pictures of Orlando and Johnny all day.
I'm having a Johnny and Orlando Day!


----------



## BandGeek911

That's my kind of day lol


----------



## kjkcool

I'm going to make a petition to the Government to make Johnny And Orlando Day national!
WHO'S WITH ME?!


----------



## kjkcool

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> That's my kind of day lol


 I think this is alot of people's kind of day!lol!


----------



## AmoDolphin




----------



## pugslee

tom cruise


----------



## AmoDolphin




----------



## CrazyChik

shcboom


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

Happy 4th Of July!!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> I'm going to make a petition to the Government to make Johnny And Orlando Day national!
> WHO'S WITH ME?!




  I am!!!


----------



## i_luv_potc

Whoa... I was looking through some old stuff, and I found my old screen name! (This is Melissa Or BandGeek911) I guess I'll use it since the new PotC is coming out! 

I did update the siggy since, the other pic didnt work lol


----------



## StitchfansJr

This is random! What's the subject?


----------



## tinkerbell12

i like food











is that random enough?

lol


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

^ That is just strange


----------



## tinkerbell12

you saying i'm strange?  well, i guess i agree with ya! (sometimes i creep myself out)


----------



## BandGeek911

I just ate a Hot Dog. I feel sick


----------



## CrazyChik

StitchfansJr said:
			
		

> This is random! What's the subject?



randomness


----------



## Davy Jones 16

Very random


----------



## Princess Ash

I HATE saying goodbye  

And I also hate the 40 second rule


----------



## Starfire

yay hi all


----------



## PeterPan#1Fan

I am going to eat breakfast.


----------



## Starfire

PeterPan#1Fan said:
			
		

> I am going to eat breakfast.



cool this morning i had crossants and chocolate crossants for breakfast  yum


----------



## PeterPan#1Fan

Starfire said:
			
		

> cool this morning i had crossants and chocolate crossants for breakfast  yum


I just went into the kitchen to get something and we have NOTHING!!!! We will have to go out for breakfast. And after reading your post I am extremly hunger!!!


----------



## Starfire

PeterPan#1Fan said:
			
		

> I just went into the kitchen to get something and we have NOTHING!!!! We will have to go out for breakfast. And after reading your post I am extremly hunger!!!



sorry for making you hungry  lol


----------



## pugslee




----------



## BandGeek911

R|A|N|D|O|M 

My Anti Drug


----------



## PeterPan#1Fan

I am watching That's So Raven. She is funny!


----------



## CrazyChik

woooo i like this thread


----------



## Starfire

we like this thread because..........because........ITS A RANDOM THREAD!!!lol


----------



## CrazyChik

gggoooo RANDOM  gimme an r gimme an a gimme a n gimme a d gimme an o gimme a m we have random ggoooo random


----------



## Starfire

random random RANDOM!  random,random RANDOM


----------



## catycatcat4

monkey will take over the world!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

ouch my dad is hammering my head hurts

go randoms!!!!!!!!!best team ever!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starfire

Yes!The Random Team!


----------



## CrazyChik

whos on it????? i mean they rock they are the best   but who are they???


----------



## Starfire

basically everyone chatting on this thread and other random threads i guess lol


----------



## Davy Jones 16

I Like Being Random It Is My Hobby!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell12

i just love randomness! when do we start?


----------



## SoccerTink

huh


----------



## tinkerbell12

it is a random thread, do you get it?


----------



## PeterPan#1Fan

I love my Mater chapstick so much!


----------



## minniesBFF

anybody watch tv while on the computer???? I'm watching POTC!!!!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

i am home sik from school today


----------



## pugslee

lalalalalala


----------



## Davy Jones 16

PeterPan#1Fan said:
			
		

> I love my Mater chapstick so much!


MATER ROX!!


----------



## PeterPan#1Fan

Davy Jones 16 said:
			
		

> MATER ROX!!


He so does.


----------



## Davy Jones 16

PeterPan#1Fan said:
			
		

> He so does.


OF COUSrE HE DOES!!!


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

ROCKING IT!!


----------



## IrishTink

the sun is eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  see?


----------



## IrishTink

EAT UR FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IrishTink

wow that was random eh?


----------



## IrishTink

I HATE THE 40 SECOND RULE


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

IrishTink said:
			
		

> EAT UR FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm trying to eat my face, its not working out so good...


----------



## IrishTink

dis is fun


----------



## IrishTink

R U GACed?


----------



## IrishTink




----------



## IrishTink

what r they doing?


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## minniesBFF

Im drawing Walt Disney in art!!! YAY!!! random!


----------



## Arielfn93

That'd be fun to draw Walt Disney


----------



## minniesBFF

Arielfn93 said:
			
		

> That'd be fun to draw Walt Disney


It's fun, but I'm not very good at drawing people, so he probably won't look like walt disney when im done!!!


----------



## IrishTink

quiznos...mmmm...toasty!


----------



## CrazyChik

RANDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

IrishTink said:
			
		

> quiznos...mmmm...toasty!





 Quiznos is the bestest E V E R! They need to replace the Subway (The sub shop...not the transportation device) down here with Quiznos lol


----------



## CrazyChik

never heard of it


----------



## BandGeek911

They make the best hoagies! 


The next best is Subway and the third best are Wawa hoagies. 


lol


----------



## CrazyChik

the only one i've heard of is subway


----------



## Azure

I've heard of:

Quizino's
Mr.Sub
Subway(Eat Fresh)


----------



## Starfire

I'll say hi hi hi hi on this random thread too lol


----------



## CrazyChik

sooo bored i wonder whos winning this thread


----------



## CrazyChik

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 375 
User Name Posts 
CrazyChik  90 
jasonpwns  39 
yoyo93  25 
BandGeek911  23 
Davy Jones 16  22 
kjkcool  21 
pugslee  20 
Starfire  12 
stitchgonecrazy  11 
AmoDolphin  10 
IrishTink  9 
Arielfn93  9 
minnie_2006  8 
ooofAiRyLuVxxx  8 
polysisterchick  6 
PeterPan#1Fan  5 
tinkerbell12  4 
Captain Brain  4 
Improv_Scarf  3 
minniesBFF  3 
Princess Ash  2 
Disneynut71  2 
EeyoreFan1  2 
TheBellhop  2 
Daisymae26  2 
StitchfansJr  2 
Lil_Tink  2 
*plastic*fantastic*  2 
GirlWithSpunk  2 
rob'n  2 
U Just Got PUNKD  1 
jiminy8  1 
PolyFish  1 
Azure  1 
i_luv_potc  1 
catycatcat4  1 
disneytribe1  1 
Vannah  1 
tashasKraz4WDW  1 
Babyjustrun  1 
WMX:V3  1 
goofyandplutoluver  1 
milkabum  1 
x_Meggy  1 
i <3 Music&Disney  1 
disneydramadiva  1 
SoccerTink  1 
adreamisawish  1 
TinkerTracy  1 
Invisible Penguinboy  1 
pigletgirl  1 
The Dark Dancer  1 
donkeyboy8  1 




wow mmmeeee!!!!


----------



## Starfire

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 375
> User Name Posts
> CrazyChik  90
> jasonpwns  39
> yoyo93  25
> BandGeek911  23
> Davy Jones 16  22
> kjkcool  21
> pugslee  20
> Starfire  12
> stitchgonecrazy  11
> AmoDolphin  10
> IrishTink  9
> Arielfn93  9
> minnie_2006  8
> ooofAiRyLuVxxx  8
> polysisterchick  6
> PeterPan#1Fan  5
> tinkerbell12  4
> Captain Brain  4
> Improv_Scarf  3
> minniesBFF  3
> Princess Ash  2
> Disneynut71  2
> EeyoreFan1  2
> TheBellhop  2
> Daisymae26  2
> StitchfansJr  2
> Lil_Tink  2
> *plastic*fantastic*  2
> GirlWithSpunk  2
> rob'n  2
> U Just Got PUNKD  1
> jiminy8  1
> PolyFish  1
> Azure  1
> i_luv_potc  1
> catycatcat4  1
> disneytribe1  1
> Vannah  1
> tashasKraz4WDW  1
> Babyjustrun  1
> WMX:V3  1
> goofyandplutoluver  1
> milkabum  1
> x_Meggy  1
> i <3 Music&Disney  1
> disneydramadiva  1
> SoccerTink  1
> adreamisawish  1
> TinkerTracy  1
> Invisible Penguinboy  1
> pigletgirl  1
> The Dark Dancer  1
> donkeyboy8  1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow mmmeeee!!!!




yay i had twelve well done meeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

well done rach


----------



## Starfire

Thanks Hazzi


----------



## CrazyChik

np what am i here for???


----------



## Azure

I have 2 posts on here now!!


----------



## CrazyChik

lol ill update later


----------



## Starfire

am i doing well Hazzi!?


----------



## CrazyChik

check for yourself just click on the link in the colum posts


----------



## Starfire

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> check for yourself just click on the link in the colum posts



wheres that sorry


----------



## CrazyChik

ooppsss i meant the replies column click on the number of replies!!!


----------



## Starfire

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> ooppsss i meant the replies column click on the number of replies!!!



oh i get it thanks lol


----------



## CrazyChik

np yet again


----------



## Starfire

i'll just check it


----------



## CrazyChik

you do that


----------



## Starfire

I'm third on battle the first post and i'm 6th or something on Last one to post...Jessie is first on last one to post at the moment


----------



## CrazyChik

mmmm bye


----------



## Starfire

bye  
talk to you later then


----------



## catgurlars

who here knows of the show Wicked?! 


me=HUGE wicked fan.


----------



## Starfire

i don't think i've heard of it..


----------



## catgurlars

WHAT! U NEVER HEARD OF IT!! its time i uploaded a video of it and show u  DISers wicked!!


----------



## StitchFan?LiKE WHOA.

bumppppppp..


----------



## StitchFan?LiKE WHOA.

bummmmmmmmmmpppppppppppppp.


----------



## CrazyChik

ssooo bored


----------



## IrishTink

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Quiznos is the bestest E V E R! They need to replace the Subway (The sub shop...not the transportation device) down here with Quiznos lol





> never heard of it





> They make the best hoagies!





> the only one i've heard of is subway





> I've heard of Quizino's
> Mr.Sub
> Subway(Eat Fresh)



ooooo! i'm glad i started a conversation!


----------



## IrishTink

A dream is a wish your heart makes
When you're fast asleep
In dreams you lose your heartaches
Whatever you wish for, you keep

Have faith in your dreams and someday
Your rainbow will come smiling through
No matter how your heart is grieving
If you keep on believing
the dream that you wish will come true

[clock:] dong
[Cinderella:] Oh that clock
[c:] dong
[Cinderella:] oh, kill joy
[c:] dong
[Cinderella:] I hear you
Come on, Get up you say
[c:] dong
[Cinderella:] time to start another day
[c:]dong
[Cinderella:] even he orders me around
[c:]dong
[Cinderella:] well, there's one thing
they cant order me to stop dreaming
and maybe someday....

[singing:]The dreams that i wish will come true

No matter how your heart is grieving
If you keep on believing
the dream that you wish will come true


----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## Starfire

hi all


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

poor poor steve


----------



## CrazyChik

random


----------



## Starfire

yay random rachel is back


----------



## IrishTink

I ate an elephant ear last night! yum...


----------



## Starfire

IrishTink said:
			
		

> I ate an elephant ear last night! yum...



really!!!!!!I haven't heard of an elephant ear before


----------



## Azure

Yay, it's Saturday...


----------



## Starfire

whats wrong Melanie


----------



## Azure

I might as well start reading to myself   

"Immigration in 1896-1914 had a strong impact on Canada and it's future. Imigration created a multicultural soceity."

Those are the exact words from my 1 paragraph project for history.


----------



## Starfire

Azure said:
			
		

> I might as well start reading to myself
> 
> "Immigration in 1896-1914 had a strong impact on Canada and it's future. Imigration created a multicultural soceity."
> 
> Those are the exact words from my 1 paragraph project for history.


Are you sad because you got a history project??
I've got an English project


----------



## Azure

Nothing seems the same anymore...it's like the world's changed..


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

hhhhmmmmmmm which avatar to pick...


----------



## Starfire

Azure said:
			
		

> Nothing seems the same anymore...it's like the world's changed..


Hows the worlds changed?Its the same for me too.I'm not in any of my friends classes


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

*yawn* i'm really board


----------



## Azure

*yawn*...


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx




----------



## CrazyChik

Starfire said:
			
		

> Are you sad because you got a history project??
> I've got an English project



i got an R.E. when and it was my first re lesson of they year


----------



## Starfire

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i got an R.E. when and it was my first re lesson of they year


Everytime we have R.E we get homework!


----------



## Disneynut71

Good Morning


----------



## BandGeek911

Morning!


----------



## BandGeek911

We're going on a trip in our favorite rocket ship,
Zooming through the sky... 
Little Einsteins 
Climb aboard, get ready to explore 
There's so much to find,
Little Einsteins.

We're going on a mission, start the countdown 5, 4, 3,2,1
Everyone to rocket, rev it up now 
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 
We're going on a trip in our favorite rocket ship
Zooming through the sky, 
Little Einsteins 
climb aboard, get ready to explore 
There's so much to find,
 Little Einsteins 
come On - 
Let's Go -
Little Einsteins  
We need you,
Little Einsteins

YEAH!



lol <33 They're so cutee


----------



## Azure

Ah! Melissa I was just singing that in my head!!

"We're going on a trip in our favorite rocket ship"


----------



## BandGeek911

I was just watching that on Playhouse Disney. I think that show is so cute and I love the theme song. ^_^


----------



## Ms.Pixie

Hi!


----------



## BandGeek911

Hi!


----------



## Starfire

Hey all  



How is everybody?


----------



## Disneynut71

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> We're going on a trip in our favorite rocket ship,
> Zooming through the sky...
> Little Einsteins
> Climb aboard, get ready to explore
> There's so much to find,
> Little Einsteins.
> 
> We're going on a mission, start the countdown 5, 4, 3,2,1
> Everyone to rocket, rev it up now
> RRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> We're going on a trip in our favorite rocket ship
> Zooming through the sky,
> Little Einsteins
> climb aboard, get ready to explore
> There's so much to find,
> Little Einsteins
> come On -
> Let's Go -
> Little Einsteins
> We need you,
> Little Einsteins
> 
> YEAH!
> 
> 
> 
> lol <33 They're so cutee




My daughter's favorite show.


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

my tooth hurts


----------



## Alladin18

Googly Bear Is Me


----------



## PeterPan#1Fan

200th post!!! Yay Me!


----------



## CrazyChik

conrats   i had a christening today   im bored and feeling randon


----------



## Starfire

do you mean randoM hazzi? lol


----------



## EeyoreFan1

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> PrincessAsh and EeyoreFan will have a fit if they see a random thread OMGZ.



 HaHaHa Veryyy funny..and it was Tiinkerbelle and Eeyorefan1.. Ooh. Get it right Ryan!


----------



## CrazyChik

Starfire said:
			
		

> do you mean randoM hazzi? lol



yeah i made a typo again  

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 434 
User Name Posts 
CrazyChik  104 
jasonpwns  39 
Starfire  30 
BandGeek911  27 
yoyo93  25 
Davy Jones 16  22 
kjkcool  21 
pugslee  20 
ooofAiRyLuVxxx  13 
IrishTink  12 
stitchgonecrazy  11 
AmoDolphin  10 
Arielfn93  9 
minnie_2006  8 
Azure  7 
polysisterchick  6 
PeterPan#1Fan  6 
Disneynut71  4 
Captain Brain  4 
tinkerbell12  4 
Improv_Scarf  3 
minniesBFF  3 
Princess Ash  2 
EeyoreFan1  2 
TheBellhop  2 
GirlWithSpunk  2 
Daisymae26  2 
StitchfansJr  2 
*plastic*fantastic*  2 
Lil_Tink  2 
catgurlars  2 
rob'n  2 
StitchFan?LiKE WHOA.  2 
milkabum  1 
jiminy8  1 
catycatcat4  1 
x_Meggy  1 
i_luv_potc  1 
disneytribe1  1 
Vannah  1 
tashasKraz4WDW  1 
Babyjustrun  1 
TinkerTracy  1 
WMX:V3  1 
The Dark Dancer  1 
Ms.Pixie  1 
U Just Got PUNKD  1 
Alladin18  1 
i <3 Music&Disney  1 
disneydramadiva  1 
SoccerTink  1 
adreamisawish  1 
pigletgirl  1 
Invisible Penguinboy  1 
donkeyboy8  1 
goofyandplutoluver  1 
PolyFish  1 
Show Thread & Close Window  
 wooot go hazzi


----------



## EeyoreFan1

LALALALALALALA ALMOST TO 8,000!!!!!!!!!  lalalalalalal


----------



## EeyoreFan1

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> yeah i made a typo again
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 434
> User Name Posts
> CrazyChik  104
> jasonpwns  39
> Starfire  30
> BandGeek911  27
> yoyo93  25
> Davy Jones 16  22
> kjkcool  21
> pugslee  20
> ooofAiRyLuVxxx  13
> IrishTink  12
> stitchgonecrazy  11
> AmoDolphin  10
> Arielfn93  9
> minnie_2006  8
> Azure  7
> polysisterchick  6
> PeterPan#1Fan  6
> Disneynut71  4
> Captain Brain  4
> tinkerbell12  4
> Improv_Scarf  3
> minniesBFF  3
> Princess Ash  2
> *EeyoreFan1  2*
> TheBellhop  2
> GirlWithSpunk  2
> Daisymae26  2
> StitchfansJr  2
> *plastic*fantastic*  2
> Lil_Tink  2
> catgurlars  2
> rob'n  2
> StitchFan?LiKE WHOA.  2
> milkabum  1
> jiminy8  1
> catycatcat4  1
> x_Meggy  1
> i_luv_potc  1
> disneytribe1  1
> Vannah  1
> tashasKraz4WDW  1
> Babyjustrun  1
> TinkerTracy  1
> WMX:V3  1
> The Dark Dancer  1
> Ms.Pixie  1
> U Just Got PUNKD  1
> Alladin18  1
> i <3 Music&Disney  1
> disneydramadiva  1
> SoccerTink  1
> adreamisawish  1
> pigletgirl  1
> Invisible Penguinboy  1
> donkeyboy8  1
> goofyandplutoluver  1
> PolyFish  1
> Show Thread & Close Window
> wooot go hazzi



  I have the most posts on the LOTP.


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah i noticed  good going jessie


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

_Giraffe._


----------



## CrazyChik

long necks


----------



## Starfire

i thought this was the "Rack up your post with Random stuff thread".........not "word occasion thread" okay i'm confused


----------



## Minnie_Boo

I knows...hmm...although that is random I guess...


----------



## Starfire

oh well they must of clicked on the wrong thread
so how are you?


----------



## CrazyChik

lol i did do word asscoiation but seeing as this is a random thread i can do anything i like


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

i really HATE hw!!!!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

*yawn*  i dont know why i'm so tired


----------



## minniesBFF

i like being random!!! YAY


----------



## CrazyChik

test test test test dont look at the ticker test tet test test


----------



## Disneynut71

I don't want to work...I just want to go to dw all day


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

sometimes, soccer is the highlight of my day, sometimes its not depends on if my team is winning or losing, but its always the BEST par t of my week!


----------



## CrazyChik

- yup i do that ALOT


----------



## Starfire

hi


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

hello


----------



## Arielfn93

Hola.
:")


----------



## minniesBFF

Ok im going to be really random. in biology, we have to drive around in golf carts wearing goggles that impair our vision to simulate drunk driving. and in PE, the national guard is bringing in a rock wall that we get to climb!!


----------



## Arielfn93

that sounds fun, I wish I had something interesting to do at school, 
my phys. science teacher is the most boring, annoying teacher ever


and on a random note- My phone is almost out of batterys


----------



## CrazyChik

uuuhhh bed at 1 and up at 6 but im not tired


----------



## Starfire

you go to bed at 1 ! am?? wow thats late Hazzi


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

lol

i am typing alot on a thread 

tired fingers...


----------



## lovesmurfs

DEEP THOUGHTS 

All the water in the world won't sink a ship, unless it gets on the inside.


----------



## BandGeek911

Here's a little halloween pun for y'all

An elevator makes ghosts happy because it lifts the spirits.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Cherry Pie.


----------



## IrishTink

cuz we're the doodlebops we're the doodlebops oh yeahhh!!!!!!


----------



## IrishTink

I can't wait till disney!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IrishTink

darn that 40 second rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1...2...3...4...5...40!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I like cheese, do you like cheese?

I didn't think so!

Would you like a piece of cheese?

*hands over a piece of cheese*


----------



## IrishTink

i just realized what that dot thing is in the corner under ur avatar!!!!! If it's green it means ur on the DIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YA-YA DISterhood!!!!!!!! heheh lol!!!!!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

<--- Does that banana ever stop dancing?

That's what the talking rabbits would like to know.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

They talked to me.
And asked me.
I had no idea.
Now I ask you.


----------



## AllyGirlie

Moo..


----------



## CrazyChik

boo   did that scare you??


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Yes it did! =]


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

<-- He's bouncy. Just like me!


----------



## CrazyChik

i lost my last tag in the name of giving other tagless people on the thread i was on tags and it worked they now have tags and i have one less i feel good


----------



## Starfire

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i lost my last tag in the name of giving other tagless people on the thread i was on tags and it worked they now have tags and i have one less i feel good


what??? are you the tag fairy??


----------



## CrazyChik

no i wish i was it would be fun but oh well on another thread i said tag the tagless people on this thread and take away my tags luckily she only took 1 but the tagless are now tagged   although no thanx has been given to me


----------



## Starfire

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> no i wish i was it would be fun but oh well on another thread i said tag the tagless people on this thread and take away my tags luckily she only took 1 but the tagless are now tagged   although no thanx has been given to me



awwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!your so kind to the tagless Hazzi!  



To Tagfairy


Please give my friend Hazzi (crazychick) a tag for being kind to the tagless


----------



## CrazyChik

lol its ok thats made 8 tags in very little time but me no complaino if she does wanna give me one   do u play vmk rach??


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

i wish it was sunny here


----------



## Narnian_Princess

Seven!!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Noooooooooooo! Cookie Monster! That Was My Cookie!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

The leaf monster got scared and ran away.


----------



## BandGeek911

w00t!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

^ Someone_ really_ likes that face.

I'm being chased by the leaf monster!


----------



## minnie_2006

boo!!


----------



## BandGeek911

Argh!


----------



## JackSparrow0791

I argue with that little voice inside my head...


----------



## BandGeek911

Does anyone go on Club Penguin?


----------



## Narnian_Princess

qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm! plokmijnuhbygvtfcrdxeszwaq! qazsedcftgbhujmkolpinyvrxw! YYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## BandGeek911

Orange Marmalade >:-[


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

=]
Yay!


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

hey wow sorry today i felt random wooooooooooooooooooo
like whoa thats so rad


----------



## Narnian_Princess

The eggs on the street are singing!


----------



## BandGeek911

Fuuuuuuudge


----------



## CrazyChik

i feel like i dunno ifeel like something


----------



## BandGeek911

I hate Sundays


----------



## CrazyChik

i hate mondays and wednsedays lol no idea why


----------



## theblondebee

My cats names are Oliver (of course) and Slash, after the guitarist.


----------



## CrazyChik

aahhh monday tomorrow


----------



## BandGeek911

:[

I dont wanna go back to school


----------



## tinkerbell12

i like pizza


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

i have only read the posts on this page but this must be the randomnest thread ever!


----------



## BandGeek911

Animal Crackers


----------



## IrishTink

in my soup


----------



## IrishTink

i so tired....


----------



## IrishTink

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalaaaallllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## IrishTink

yum... i like yogos


----------



## BandGeek911

I like....chocolate milk


----------



## minniesBFF

the sea monkey has my money!


----------



## minniesBFF

I NEED MORE POSTS!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

so do i


----------



## Narnian_Princess

Why is this salmon green?


----------



## Starfire

yay yay done h/w lol


----------



## CrazyChik

mmm food


----------



## JediDan2773

I love being random. Who doesn't and why?


----------



## CrazyChik

i am fed up of being told to shut the hell up b my mates i mean i dont even tak that much(spot the lil white lie yeah ok BBBIIGG white lie)


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Lalalala


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

i like your siggy, i LOVE  grays anatomy i just started watching it


----------



## Narnian_Princess

Sssiiilllver bellllllls.... Sssiiilllver belllls.... Iiiiit's Chriiiiistmas tiiiime iiin the ciiiityyyy...........


----------



## minniesBFF

I like chicken!!


----------



## minniesBFF

jingle bells


----------



## minniesBFF

WOO-HOO!!!! I'm getting more posts...I'm getting more posts.


----------



## IrishTink




----------



## IrishTink

i put u down as my person~ christina, grey's anatomy~~~~~~~~~


----------



## IrishTink

i am almost a dis vetren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minniesBFF

I wanna be a dis veteran!!!


----------



## IrishTink

sleeping in tee-pees is not as easy as it looks.


----------



## minniesBFF

I think my english teacher is secretly a serial killer!!!!!


----------



## Narnian_Princess

Look! Up in the sky!

It's absurd... It's insane... It's--


A POST COUNT!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

i reached 2000 before being a DIS veteran


----------



## minniesBFF

Anybody watch travel channel???? the disney world shows were on today!!


----------



## CrazyChik

music music music


----------



## Disneynut71

Oh what fun to be on Dis


----------



## WORLDwarQUIFFLE

Is there  really a point to intentionally being random?​


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah the pint is FUN


----------



## minniesBFF

yeah... we here on the DIS love being random.  I LIKE CHEESE!!!


----------



## IrishTink

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LEAVING 4 WDW AT 6:50am TOMARROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

R A N D O M


I  L I K E  C H O C O L A T E  M I L K  ! ! !


----------



## IrishTink

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> R A N D O M
> 
> 
> I  L I K E  C H O C O L A T E  M I L K  ! ! !



...y...u...m...


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## Dr.Pluto

Bibly Bob Joe Sittingi n The Middle Of The Road With 36 Diffrent Kinds Of Cheese Eating It In The Middle Of The Street About To Get Ran Over Bye A 18 Wheeler But At The Same Time Gets Saved Bye Krypto The Super Racoon And Then Wait Wat Is This Krptanite!!!!!!!!!super Racoon Is Weak Luckly His Side Kick Comes And Saves Him But His Side Kick Does Not Have Powers Then He Gets Hit With A Ray That Supers Rocoons Powers ARE IN And Cause He Got Hit Bye That Ray Super Racoon Got His Powers Back But HIS SIDE KICK GOT POWERS TO!!!!!!! The Next Day Superracoon'S SIDE KICK Wakes Floating In Mid Air He Screams In Shock And Falls On Hid Head (ouch) Then With Super Racoons Super Hearing He Hears His Side Kick Fall And Scream In Pain And He Rushes Over To His House That Is 2 Miles Away But With His Super Speed He Gets There In Only 3 Minutes And In That Spare Time He Got A Cheese Buger Fries A Vinalla Milk  Shake And An Side Order Of Cheese Sticks.then After He Gets To His Side Kicks House And Makes Sure He Is Ok On His Way Home He Goes Bye Sonic And Get  A Breakfast Burito With Chapotla Sauce And Tator Tots A Rout 44 Dp. Cheese Sticks And Then Runs Back Home And On The Way Home He Eats It All And Burns All The Calories Cause He Ran So Freakin Fast And When He Gets Home He Did So Much Stuff That If A Normal Person Did It It Would Have Taken 4 Hours But He Did It In 8 Minutes And Reatuns Home Just Intime For His Owners To Wake Up But Wait He Forgot To TAke Off Hif Suit But That Is Another Storie For Another Time And With That Storie His Youngest Owner Mike Who Is 8 Finds Out His Pet Raccon Is Super Racoon And His Owner Kid Tells Him To Take Off HiS Suit Wich Is So Dorky And Says Just To Put On A Cape And You Secrete Will Be Safe. So Is That Random Enough For This Threde?


----------



## CrazyChik

eerrrmmm right


----------



## Dr.Pluto

that took so long to type and now my fingures hurt and hands


----------



## Dr.Pluto

but really is it random enough?


----------



## CrazyChik

there is no limit either way for randomness


----------



## Dr.Pluto

CHEESE TIME CHEESE CHEESE OF MISARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Pluto

Wow That Is Long!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

aacchhooo


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## CrazyChik

bbbooooooo


----------



## marypops!

Ppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

mm lemons


----------



## marypops!

apples are the uber coolest!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

uber???????


----------



## marypops!

yeah i made the word uber up to add to words... uber cool, uber scary, uber weird etc...


----------



## BandGeek911

That's uber cool



lol that's gonna be fun to say


----------



## CrazyChik

uh huh im sure


----------



## PeterPan#1Fan

Peter Christine William Wendy-I love those names.


----------



## BandGeek911

I'm playing with my brother's iDog.



I have IZ, but his batteries died :-[


----------



## PeterPan#1Fan

I want some coffee. Off to the kitchen I fly.......


----------



## Starfire

I've finished my chocolate lol


----------



## BandGeek911

I have a Mickey Mouse Bobblehead


----------



## Dr.Pluto

I'm going to conway Where I shall purchase random things with wich to waste my time and braincellls, and i shall take over the world and all people who live in this planet will... ooooo look half a cookie


----------



## BandGeek911

Granola Bars


----------



## CrazyChik

mmm cheese and tomato toastie-the extent of my culinary skills


----------



## BandGeek911

veggie burgers


----------



## CrazyChik

i cam make good flapjacks and toasties and fruit salads and fairy cakes


----------



## BandGeek911

I make some mean brownies


----------



## Ampris

Tell me the truth: Does this picture make you feel both warm and fuzzy inside and painfully sympathetic? (They're about to be hit with a stream of powerful electricity and then flung hundreds of feet into the air)


----------



## CrazyChik

it makes me feel.......................nothing but then i have a black heart acording to most round here so im not the best perso to ask


----------



## BandGeek911

Chocolate Peanutbutter


----------



## PeterPan#1Fan

Y'all are very interesting people.


----------



## BandGeek911

PeterPan#1Fan said:
			
		

> Y'all are very interesting people.




 That we are XD




PEANUT BUTTER! 


lol


----------



## Starfire

Okay i should stay calm........odn't be random me.............wait a second!This is a random thread YAY GO RANDOM


I LOVE CHEESE
I LOVE COKE
I LOVE JELLY
JELLY
JELLY
JELLY
CHEESE
CHEESE
CHEESE
COKE
COKE
COKE
JELLY
JELLY
JELLY
CHEESE
CHEESE
CHEESE
COKE
COKE
COKE
COLA
COLA
Yellow


----------



## BandGeek911

noodles


----------



## Starfire

Pasta!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

vaccum cleaner >:-[


----------



## Starfire

so what shall we chat about?


----------



## BandGeek911

Let's give a Happy Birthday to Julie Andrews! She turns 71 today! 






 <----Julie Andrews was Mary Poppins 







 <--- The hills are alive with the sound of music XD






 <Ooo look! Here she is again! 







<----Did I mention she was Mary poppins??


----------



## Starfire

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Let's give a Happy Birthday to Julie Andrews! She turns 71 today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----Julie Andrews was Mary Poppins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--- The hills are alive with the sound of music XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Ooo look! Here she is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----Did I mention she was Mary poppins??



I know Julie Andrews  
i watch Princess Diaries movies alot and i've seen Mary Poppins   


HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE ANDREWS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azure

Spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down...


----------



## CrazyChik

azure that creature in your sig is ssoooo cool


----------



## BandGeek911

Isn't that Yoshi for Mario? I <3 Luigi....Mama Mia!


----------



## CrazyChik

huh????? mama mia mamai mia let me go beeazlebub has a devil put aside for me for me for me


----------



## Starfire

ha ha  maaaaaaaaaaagic


----------



## BandGeek911

I just took a shower. It feels weird at 2:30 in the afternoon. 





PEANUT BUTTER!


----------



## CrazyChik

7:30 here mel


----------



## BandGeek911

7:30 in the morning or night?


Sorry, I'm not the brightest crayon in the box lol



Cuz if it's at night...then I'd be on my regular schedule! lol






Ayi Ayi Ayi


----------



## CrazyChik

its night   good ole night


----------



## BandGeek911

That's awesome 


I'm so fascinated with Time Zones....it's funny lol


----------



## Starfire

got to go peoples byebye


----------



## CrazyChik

aaawwww bye rach


----------



## BandGeek911

Toodles!


----------



## CrazyChik

ppllleeaasassseee reply to the pm rach!!!!!


----------



## Starfire

i have lol


----------



## CrazyChik

thanx 

gosh i hope im able to work this!!


----------



## BandGeek911

I googled my DIS name. And my profile and posts came up...



and someone's Xanga's name is bandgeek911....and someone's myspace was bandgeek911 (But not me) 


lol


----------



## CrazyChik

oooo i wanna google my dis name now lemme o do it


----------



## CrazyChik

Zomg I Was On A Sex Site Yuck


----------



## BandGeek911

Eww :-[


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah not me but someone else registered as CrazyChik eerrr the thought


----------



## BandGeek911

Yeah, lol I know its not you. lol




I was watching my Disney video from this Auguest. And now I realize how much I miss WDW. I'm going back to finish it in a little bit


----------



## BandGeek911

An elephant never forgets, but I forget what the elephant remembers


----------



## Darkwing Duck

look for my video for that Discovery Channel Show Spoof thing


----------



## minniesBFF

I NEED POSTS!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

ooohhhh i wanna rwach 8k


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

how many posts does it take to be a DIS veteran???


----------



## JediDan2773

i think its 1000 or is it 500?    im reltively new here but i think its 1000


----------



## BandGeek911

I wanna rock and roll all night, and party everyday


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

_I_ am your fellow DIS teen poster!

Luke: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

 Together we shall hijack this thread... okay not really.  ​


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

k, thanx!


----------



## RrCoAsTeR

ooofAiRyLuVxxx said:
			
		

> how many posts does it take to be a DIS veteran???


Heh Ellen's online how cool is that


it's 500 just FYI for all of you

El you sick dog you better not beat me to it


----------



## RrCoAsTeR

Ha but I am pretty close so I should be good


BUT I am only allowed 15mins on the DIS for the next week. My silly daddy grounded me


----------



## BandGeek911

I'm wearing yellow plaid pajama pants >:-D


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

haha emily    i found you!


----------



## minniesBFF

my computer has a virus!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

Veteran= different for everyone i wasnt until 2,000 posts ive seen people with 500 as a veteran


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

thanks hazzi!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

no problemo


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

I love this thread!!!!!!!


----------



## Starfire

This thread rocks


----------



## CrazyChik

WARNING-THREAD OVERLOAD seriously i am in that


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

i wish i could change my dis name, i want it to be something like...  xxxsoccerfairyxx


----------



## CrazyChik

if i changed mine it woud be HurricanRun or Electrocutionist


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

cute


----------



## CrazyChik

there names of famous racehorses btw i havent cone completely crazy    still theyre some of the better racehorse ames i mean who names a horse Kitchen Sink


----------



## minniesBFF

I kinda like my name!


----------



## minniesBFF

i need more posts, so im being random!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

me too!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

where is eveyone???


----------



## BandGeek911

My butt hurts.


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

yes!!!!!    somebody else!  i'm not alone!!!!!!!(i was starting to worry  )


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

oh dear...  I seem to be alone again


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

hello....  echo...  echo...


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

i'm ALMOST to 500!!!!!!!!(that's why i have been posting so much)


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

I DID IT!!!!!!! 500 WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## Princess Ash

Oh wow I am WAY too tired to be doing hw and be procrastinating on the DIS...
I need a bed...
NOW...


----------



## CrazyChik

and now to waste my time beforte school(man i hate school it completely ruins the whole day)


----------



## goofyandplutoluver




----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

anyways...


----------



## MissPotatoHead

haha - you're racking up some posts...    HAHA!!!!

 - steph -


----------



## JediDan2773

MissPotatoHead said:
			
		

> haha - you're racking up some posts...    HAHA!!!!
> 
> - steph -


haha, so are you now! i wanna rack up some posts.


----------



## AMart_16

its bananas b-a-n-a-n-a-s!


----------



## MouseSKIteer

Hey every1!!!!!!!!


----------



## MouseSKIteer

i've been looking for a random thread!!!!!!!!!!!!! whoo hooo


----------



## AMart_16

When you are sad.....I will dry your tears.
When you are scared.....I will comfort your fears.
When you are worried.....I will give you hope.
When you are confused.....I will help you cope.
And when you are lost....And can't see the light, I shall be your  beacon.....Shining ever so bright.
This is my oath.....I pledge till the end.
Why you may ask?.....Because you're my friend.​


----------



## AMart_16

AMart_16 said:
			
		

> When you are sad.....I will dry your tears.
> 
> 
> When you are scared.....I will comfort your fears.
> When you are worried.....I will give you hope.
> When you are confused.....I will help you cope.
> And when you are lost....And can't see the light, I shall be your beacon.....Shining ever so bright.
> This is my oath.....I pledge till the end.
> Why you may ask?.....Because you're my friend.
> 
> ​


i love that poem


----------



## AMart_16

*LLOYD FIGHT SONG

*  

*Fight on you Juggernauts, fight!
Carry on to Victory.
Fight on with all your might,
Your famous courage never dying.
We'll make all the echoes ring
For we want the world to know
Our team is out to win
So fight on for Lloyd High, yeah!*


----------



## AMart_16

i'm bored


----------



## minniesBFF

MouseSKIteer I LOVELOVELOVE your avatar!!!!  Soooooooooo cute!


----------



## minniesBFF

I want to get to 200!!!!! only 29 more posts...but now only 28 more!! yay!!


----------



## CrazyChik

racking random posts


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

woo hoo random!


----------



## minniesBFF

I NEED to be random...my life depends on it!!!  JK!


----------



## minniesBFF

I only need 20 more posts to get to 200!! WOO-HOO!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

anyone who'd like to be BOOed and get that jumping pumpkin pm moi!!


----------



## BandGeek911

I'm like....uber boored....


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

has anyone ever had smoked almods?  their REALLY GOOD!


----------



## CrazyChik

nope me no like almonds unless they're sugared


----------



## BandGeek911

OoOo yum! I like almonds! Although they get stuck in my brayces XD


----------



## CrazyChik

my sister is killing my ears!!!!!


----------



## Starfire

lol   sorry to hear that Hazzi!!

hey peoples


----------



## minniesBFF

Found some smilies i liked on another disney chat board!!


----------



## minniesBFF

stayed up all night!!! yay!!


----------



## BandGeek911

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> Found some smilies i liked on another disney chat board!!





Omg, I love the smiley eating pizza. Actually, I <3 them all!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

I love those smilies!! I hope we get some more smilies on the Dis soon!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Sorry, the front page said this had 666 posts, so I thought I'd change it. Spooky!!


----------



## BandGeek911

[I'm uber bored at the moment]


----------



## Manda_the_Panda

Cheese is yummy


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

what kind of cheese?


----------



## Manda_the_Panda

Any type of cheese is awesome, but Shapr Cheddar is especially good. ^_^


----------



## BandGeek911

Manda_the_Panda said:
			
		

> Any type of cheese is awesome, but Shapr Cheddar is especially good. ^_^





I think Swiss Cheese is gross


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

my favorite is parmeson and moterrella. (sorry im not a very good speller)


----------



## CrazyChik

Starfire said:
			
		

> lol   sorry to hear that Hazzi!!
> 
> hey peoples




  wait why is there a cheerleader privacy while im being killed PRIVACY!!!!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

hey people!

wat are yall's names?


----------



## CrazyChik

i'm hazzi


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

thats a cool name. i never heard it before. mine's kalyn!


----------



## CrazyChik

hazzi is a nickname angharad is my rea name(pronounce an ha rad (no g no g))


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

what kind of name is that? (i.e. Italian)


----------



## CrazyChik

welsh  

i hate it


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

why? i think its cool.  Dont you live in europe? i read it somewhere on a thread.  is it a common name there?


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

i agree with kayln!  i love hazzi's name!it's so unique!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

^is your name Ellen? where did you get your tinkerbell icon from?


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

yea, I'm Ellen   I got my tink icon from photobucket


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

oh.  do you live in europe too?


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

nope, i live in missouri, where do u live?


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

louisiana


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

cool


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

yep


----------



## BandGeek911

|R|A|N|D|O|M| 

my anti-drug


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

do you know how to put pictures from the internet onto your sig?


----------



## BandGeek911

Yep.


1. Find the picture you want.

2. Click 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




3. Get it's URL [A URL is.... http://www.URL.com  ] and place it behind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 again. [/IMG] should appear and you put that behind your URL. 


Hope I helped!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

thank you so much!


----------



## BandGeek911

You're welcome!


I <3 your new siggy! <33


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

thanks isnt't it hott?!?


----------



## BandGeek911

I love looking at him in my siggy. He has so much eyeliner on there <33


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

i know but he looks sexy with eyeliner


----------



## CrazyChik

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> why? i think its cool.  Dont you live in europe? i read it somewhere on a thread.  is it a common name there?




yes i live in europe. i live in wales which is part of the UK. it's not a common name in the part of wales i live in but i dunno it could be up in the north and west coz they're really welshy


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

well thats cool that you have a unique name like that.  i wanna go to europe! have you ever been here before? (the u.s.)


----------



## Manda_the_Panda

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> I think Swiss Cheese is gross



duh, because it is. 

No, yeah most cheeses are good, except for swiss.


Oh yeah, You're in the band? My best friend is the pit leader for our school. what instrument do you play?


----------



## BandGeek911

Manda_the_Panda said:
			
		

> duh, because it is.
> 
> No, yeah most cheeses are good, except for swiss.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, You're in the band? My best friend is the pit leader for our school. what instrument do you play?



I bought a turkey and cheese sandwhich the other week at school. And I was like 'Ugh, something tastes funny....I think the cheese went bad....' so I take out the cheese.... and I cracked up to see it was full of holes.   (  ) So.... I disposed of it. I thought it was icky =P

=] 

Yep. I play the trumpet.


----------



## Manda_the_Panda

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> I bought a turkey and cheese sandwhich the other week at school. And I was like 'Ugh, something tastes funny....I think the cheese went bad....' so I take out the cheese.... and I cracked up to see it was full of holes.   (  ) So.... I disposed of it. I thought it was icky =P
> 
> =]
> 
> Yep. I play the trumpet.



Yeah, that's be weird. The reason of why I bring my lunch. ^_^ 


Cool, my friend's been bugging me all football season to join the band, but it's a little too late now, so I might join next year.


----------



## BandGeek911

Manda_the_Panda said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's be weird. The reason of why I bring my lunch. ^_^
> 
> 
> Cool, my friend's been bugging me all football season to join the band, but it's a little too late now, so I might join next year.





I should bring my lunch....but I'm too lazy. And lunch is kinda expensive


Haha, I've been bugging my friend to join the (marching) band too. Hopefully she'll join it next year too XD


----------



## Manda_the_Panda

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> I should bring my lunch....but I'm too lazy. And lunch is kinda expensive
> 
> 
> Haha, I've been bugging my friend to join the (marching) band too. Hopefully she'll join it next year too XD




Yeah, I don't know what I'd play in band though, I have no musical talent. she told me I could play the gong.


----------



## BandGeek911

XD, the gong is awesome. 


If I could rechoose my instrument...I'd pick the trombone or the saxophone XD...but, I can't. lol


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

i play clarinet


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

i can play 2 songs on the piano. does that count?


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

sure, why not


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

you better get off and finish your language arts project! lol


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

just about done


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

thats good.


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

WOOHOO!!!!!!  for 2 reasons...

1. I'm done with my language arts project  
2. You have reached 100 posts!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

ohh i didnt notice!! cool. and you have 5 more until 600!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

w00t


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

congrats on 600 posts!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

im almost on 110!!! wew


----------



## CrazyChik

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> well thats cool that you have a unique name like that.  i wanna go to europe! have you ever been here before? (the u.s.)




of course   were do you think Disney is??? the U.S. last time i checked   and as for Europe i have only been into France and England


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

so you come all the way from europe to come to disney?


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

wow, thats what i call love


----------



## BandGeek911

That's awesome


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx




----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover




----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

hey peoples? wats up? i been on the dis sense i got home from school!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

wow, you  always seem to be!  you joined like a week ago and you already have so many posts!  thats amazing!!!!  and you always interesting to talk to


----------



## cdrom610

hey guys im christina.. not new to the dis but havent been here for a while

anyway, if you could do me a quick favor and go sign this petition that would be great.. 
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/325026467?ltl=1158422917

it's for my theology teacher's friend's mother... all you really have to enter is your name, email, state, zipcode, and country.. no big deal.
thanks so much!
~Chris

--------------


Sheila Rann happens to be the mother of my oldest and dearest friend.  Please sign the petition and forward it on to your friends and family.

I appreciate it and Shelly's friends and family will appreciate your signature even
more.

Sincerely yours in Christ, Our Redeemer,
+Denis P. Sugrue
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/325026467?ltl=1158422917


----------



## CrazyChik

yes guys i travel the horrendously turbulent 9 to 10 hour flight on a cheap rusty airliner with movies in green and white and no tv in the back of the seats(Travel Cuty Direct f your wondering that was our last flight) oh did i mention the 3 hour delay there and dig this the 5 hour delay on the way back!! that is the horror of crossing the continent


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

ooofAiRyLuVxxx said:
			
		

> wow, you  always seem to be!  you joined like a week ago and you already have so many posts!  thats amazing!!!!  and you always interesting to talk to



I know, im obbsessed with the dis!  yea i get home at around 4:00 and come on here until 9:00! lol. But today i got off of school early so i have more time to come on the dis!  Aww.... thanks. Your intresting to talk to too!
im actually not new here. i had several accounts.  but i think the last time i was on here was like last year. but i didnt like it as much as i do now!

i think one was jasmine457, *Disney*Princess*, and something else i forgot.


----------



## CrazyChik

lol i have 5 other accounts but this is my only serious one the others wre made in like 02 and i didnt have ebough commitment to here


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

..........


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

on the true or false thread, i get what to do but what does tnp stand for?


----------



## BandGeek911

TNP stands for


The
Next
Poster



=]


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

ooohhhh, i get it now, thanx!!!!!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol


----------



## CrazyChik

im so tired


----------



## BandGeek911

^^


Samme


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

me too!  i just got home from soccer and now i'm working on homework even though i don't have school friday


----------



## BandGeek911

Lucky. I have school :[ 



I'm doing homework too. Homework is yucky.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

Amen!!


----------



## BandGeek911

=D 

Still...working....yuck....I am such a procrastinator....and I hate it lol


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

me too lol


----------



## MissPotatoHead

wow guys....LOL

 - steph -


----------



## MissPotatoHead

i'm soooo going to rack up my post to 800 by sat. night!!


----------



## MissPotatoHead

WOOT WOOT!!!!


(so used to vmk chat!!  LOL)


----------



## minniesBFF

Yay!!!!!!!! tomorrow's friday!!!!!!  but the sad thing is, in three more days its monday.


----------



## BandGeek911

TGIF! 



I just finished my Social Studies project! =D Huzzah!




But I still have to do my english, math, and french hw =\ 


I'll just do it on the bus lol


----------



## CrazyChik

i'm still so tired


----------



## MissPotatoHead

Ohhh....me too.  I had such a long day, and I only got 4 1/2 hours of sleep.


----------



## MouseSKIteer

um this girl at my school committed suicide so if u guys could plz pray for her family i think she would really appreciate it!!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

i'll pray for her family tonight.


----------



## minniesBFF

OMG!! prayers and pixie dust for her family.


----------



## BandGeek911

MouseSKIteer said:
			
		

> um this girl at my school committed suicide so if u guys could plz pray for her family i think she would really appreciate it!!





 Aw. I'm so sorry. 


 ~*Prayers and Pixie Dust*~


----------



## minniesBFF

the new disney world commercial was just on.  I really like it.  But I don't like that they changed it to disney parks instead of saying disney world.  I don't know, I just liked it better when they said "walt disney world, where magic lives."  It gives me a happy feeling, you know what i mean?


----------



## BandGeek911

I haven't seen the new one yet. Yeah, I agree with you though.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

im bored
and sad.
i have this friend jp who i think likes me but i dont know he hasnt been online in a while the last comment i have from him is like "i love you kat" and then he got off but my bff just got new myspace pics and he is in every single on and they have theyre arms slung over shoulders and everything with a group of friends and last i knew chels and jps hated each other.
oh well
had to vent
thanks if y0ou actually read all that. i dont expect anyone to .
lol


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

wait, im confused.^


----------



## CrazyChik

suicide


----------



## minniesBFF

soooo close to 200!!!!


----------



## minniesBFF

YAY!!!!! 200!!!!!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

i have almost 300! 4 more to go!


----------



## CrazyChik

hheeeellllloooo


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

hey


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

hey ellen!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

hey kalyn!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

wats up?


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Lalalala.al..


----------



## minniesBFF

tomorrow's monday.


----------



## aris320

ur right. bleh. i hate mondays...


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

yuck..


----------



## cdrom610

_it must be monday, oh what a dumb day
can't drag my butt outta bed
somebody stop me, i need another coffee
like a hole in my head_

anyone else out there a shania fan?


----------



## CrazyChik

i hate modays and tuesday with every bone in my body


----------



## Starfire

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i hate modays and tuesday with every bone in my body


why do you hate mondays and Tuesdays?

I hate Mondays though because you start school after the weekend
but luckily we are off school for the whole week so i like today


----------



## CrazyChik

oh i wiont in november actually i'll always hate mondays coz of it being start of the week but tuesday is coz of the big stupid test


----------



## VolleyballQt07

hi pplz! i havent posted on here yet.........dont hurt me if i say something stupid pleez!   

owwwwwwww! i just burnt my tongue on my cappachino!   does anyone else like cappachino?!? i love cappachino!


----------



## CrazyChik

no i dont like cappachino YUK


----------



## MissPotatoHead

LOL!!!!  I'VE NEVER, EVER, EVER HAD A CUP OF COFFEE&&&I PROBABLY NEVER WILL.  HENCE, IF I BECOME AN ESPN REPORTER OR A PEDIATRIC DENTIST...THEN I MIGHT NEED TO DRINK IT!!  LOL, Otherwise, I drink tea.  NEVER hot chocolate bc...well...I HATE chocolate!!!!

I've got to get my post up to 1,000&&&I'm really happy!!  LOL   

-Stephanie<3


----------



## MissPotatoHead

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> hi pplz! i havent posted on here yet.........dont hurt me if i say something stupid pleez!
> 
> owwwwwwww! i just burnt my tongue on my cappachino!   does anyone else like cappachino?!? i love cappachino!




I think that may be just a sip too much of cuppachino!!  

Let me guess what you look like right now::


----------



## minniesBFF

All day today I couldn't wait to get home and get on the dis boards.  Isn't that kinda sad?? I need a life.


----------



## MissPotatoHead

You're not the only one...I mainly rush on here to talk to a special someone I know that's really colse to me........    he's irrestable!!!!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

lol, all day i was hoping to get home to get to bed, but now that i'm home i choose the dis instead


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

ha it ryhmes^.


----------



## cdrom610




----------



## CrazyChik

cdrom610 check the thread by AceZathura about crushes someone has a crush on you(not me before anyone jumps to conclusions) im just the mesenger


----------



## cdrom610

uh oh.. saw the crush youre talking about.. the thing is, im not a guy! im a girl    im not offended or anything lol but i feel bad, and i dont wanna be the one to tell her.. maybe one of you should..?


----------



## CrazyChik

wow oopppsss ok moi will se what she can do. is chris short for something like i dunno christina or something(yes sorry me being nosey)


----------



## Starfire

hi people


----------



## CrazyChik

chris i borke the news via pm to her she hasnt picke it up yet but im embarresed for both of you


----------



## cdrom610

hey crazychik,
yeah, it's short for christina.. my friends all call me chris though (and my mom, when she wants to sound 'cool' lol) but yeah thanks for pm-ing her.. i didnt really wanna do it myself


----------



## aris320

I can't wait for December 1st!!!!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver




----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## minniesBFF

I went to the orthodontist today and my teeth hurt really bad!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

Bleh. I hate the orthodontist.



Mine doesn't wear gloves when he puts his hands in my mouth. >:-[


----------



## cdrom610

ew, dont think id be too happy with that
thank god i never had to deal with the orthodontist and all that


----------



## CrazyChik

cool christina is a nice name


----------



## minniesBFF

I have to go to school in 10 minutes.


----------



## cdrom610

i only have class at 10:45.. one of the perks of being in college


----------



## CrazyChik

no fair. you get to sleep in!!


----------



## minniesBFF

Its finally the weekend!!!! yay!!! watcha all doin this weekend? my youth group is having a "fall" party at my church on sunday.  We can't call it halloween party because some people in my church think it is a devil worshipping holiday.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

yay! today my friend came over. and tomorrow im probably getting my halloween costume.


----------



## VolleyballQt07

ttly random but i want fingernails! i am trying to stop biteing my nails. i want nails by christmas! think i can do it? i chew my nails when im nervous and i am nervous alot!   i hope i get nails!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol. i like never bite my nails. but i think you can do it


----------



## Nascar48

Last weekend of Six Flags being open and I can't go because I'm sick and it's supposed to rain.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

aww thats sucks. im sorry


----------



## Nascar48

I'll be crying for most of this weekend. lol


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol yeah... btw wats your name?


----------



## BandGeek911

R
.a
..n
...d
....o
.....m




........w00t!


----------



## CrazyChik

humping show nervous as hell


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

whats a humping show?

o and hi hazzi!


----------



## BandGeek911

This is my 4,000th post!



w00t!


----------



## CrazyChik

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> whats a humping show?
> 
> o and hi hazzi!



i meant jumpinh show but the h is next to the j i musta commited a typo


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol. so how are you?


----------



## CrazyChik

i'm good   how are you?


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

im good. wat are you gonna be for halloween?


----------



## CrazyChik

no idea!!!! i want to be a devil!!!!!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol. you're gonna  dress up as yourself. lol jk.


----------



## CrazyChik

me a devil???? well im soo complimented


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol...


----------



## CrazyChik

ssooo wat you been up to?


----------



## BandGeek911

Wow...I'm pretty bored lol






Oranges!


----------



## CrazyChik

who is that??


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

odcy goytsdfcitfwdycr6tsarfcyxfgsxd!!!
ohyeahh


----------



## cdrom610




----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## Starfire

Hi


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

hello people!


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

hey melissa! havent talked to you in a while.... how are you doing?


----------



## BandGeek911

Heyy!


I'm pretty good. I was supposed to help out at the Haunted House tonight [right now actually] with the Art Club, but I can't go. I'm sleeping over my g-ma's house [which was unexpected] So I can go to the 'band festival' easier.  [   I know...how lame is it I'm going to a 'band festival' lol ] But, I'm good. lol



How are you?


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

^lol. im good too.  mmm... taco's tonight!


----------



## BandGeek911

Yum! I <3 Tacos.


Tonight I had fish fillet and clams. Yummy lol.



[We don't normally eat like that... we normally have spaggetti or macaroni and cheese lol]


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol. me too.  watcha gonna be for halloween?


----------



## BandGeek911

A pirate, of course!


My pirate outfit kinda sorta looks like Will Turners. lol It's pretty cool looking.


What are you going to be?


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

dont know yet. im probably not gonna be anything


----------



## BandGeek911

o0o0o lol. do you still trick or treat?



I do. It's probably going to be one of my last [if not last] years doing it.


----------



## Chef Gordon Ramsay




----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> o0o0o lol. do you still trick or treat?
> 
> 
> 
> I do. It's probably going to be one of my last [if not last] years doing it.



i havent trick or treated since '04. but i wanna go this year


----------



## IrishTink

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

hey IrishTink (sorry dont know your name)!


----------



## CrazyChik

trick


----------



## Starfire

Hi peoples


----------



## CrazyChik

yo rach gal


----------



## Starfire

yo yo Hazzio lol


----------



## CrazyChik

RachelO


----------



## Starfire

HazziO O howo dearo to sayo Hazzio


----------



## CrazyChik

racho woto waso thato???


----------



## Starfire

exactlyO theO onlyO timeO for funO isO onO theO DisO thisO isO randomO
didO youO nO?


----------



## CrazyChik

yup0 rach0 i0 di0 know0 this0 is0 a0 fun0 way0 to0 write0


----------



## Starfire

DidO youO noO thatO iO amO fantasticO atO makingO upO newO wordsO likeO wordsO likeO thisO WeO shouldO talkO likeO thisO moreO oftenO LolO


----------



## Davy Jones 16

i havent logged in and 3 moths and this has gotten really big!! (i started this)


----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## ploto

random


----------



## Arielfn93

random is random, but if random is random, then would random really be random because random is random, but random isn't random if it is itself, random


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah i got that huh??


----------



## Arielfn93

i dont know, I was rambling, like Jack Sparrow does


----------



## CrazyChik

but theres a difference jack is HOT


----------



## Arielfn93

hey! who said I wasn't? lol, jk

so true


----------



## CrazyChik

well were both gals and im straight so il let a boy be the judge of that one


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CrazyChik

brain leo and jessie?????????


----------



## Captain Brain

Read the Good Morning thread.


----------



## CrazyChik

read it.

now tell me about brain and jessie??!!


----------



## Davy Jones 16

im lost lol


----------



## Captain Brain

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> read it.
> 
> now tell me about brain and jessie??!!


 Nothing between us.


----------



## CrazyChik

jessie and george!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah i think me saying that was the reason she left the TB lotp behind. luckily george forgave me


----------



## CrazyChik

Davy Jones 16 said:
			
		

> im lost lol




well then get a map. a decent one!!


40 second rule!!!!  nononono it ok lappy im not hitting you!!!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Elyse your siggy is fancy!


----------



## Davy Jones 16

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> well then get a map. a decent one!!
> 
> 
> 40 second rule!!!!  nononono it ok lappy im not hitting you!!!



OUCH!
OUCH!

OUCH!

OUCH!
OUCH!
OUCH!


----------



## Davy Jones 16

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> well then get a map. a decent one!!
> 
> 
> 40 second rule!!!!  nononono it ok lappy im not hitting you!!!



OUCH!
OUCH!

OUCH!

OUCH!
OUCH!
OUCH!


----------



## CrazyChik

Davy Jones 16 said:
			
		

> im lost lol




well then get a map. a decent one!!


40 second rule!!!!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> well then get a map. a decent one!!
> 
> 
> 40 second rule!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

Davy Jones 16 said:
			
		

> OUCH!
> OUCH!
> 
> OUCH!
> 
> OUCH!
> OUCH!
> OUCH!




i'm not hitting you either though you deserve for brinign a map and getting lost!!!


----------



## Davy Jones 16

goofyandplutoluver said:
			
		

>



SMILEY FIGHT!!!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover




----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover




----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Davy Jones 16 said:
			
		

> SMILEY FIGHT!!!


----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover




----------



## goofyandplutoluver




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover




----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## goofyandplutoluver




----------



## goofyandplutoluver




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover




----------



## goofyandplutoluver

< That is scary.


----------



## CrazyChik

a hug for emma 

a hug for kayln 

a hug for brain 

a hug for dave jones 

a hug for jazz 

a hug for george 

a hug for rach 

a hug for kird 

a hug for britni 

a huf for kat 

a hug for robin 

and a hug for leo  ssshhhh don't tell jesie i did that


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol i know it is


----------



## CrazyChik

did i forget anyone???


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> and a hug for leo  ssshhhh don't tell jesie i did that


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> did i forget anyone???



dont think so..


----------



## goofyandplutoluver




----------



## goofyandplutoluver

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> a hug for emma
> 
> a hug for kayln
> 
> a hug for brain
> 
> a hug for dave jones
> 
> a hug for jazz
> 
> a hug for george
> 
> a hug for rach
> 
> a hug for kird
> 
> a hug for britni
> 
> a huf for kat
> 
> a hug for robin
> 
> and a hug for leo  ssshhhh don't tell jesie i did that




A hug for Hazzi


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

omg kalyn, i haven't been on for maybe a week and you already have over 500 posts!!!!!  you are a posting machine!     you'll be caught up with hazzi soon lol                 anyway...  whats been happening lately?


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

aww.. group HUG!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

ooofAiRyLuVxxx said:
			
		

> omg kalyn, i haven't been on for maybe a week and you already have over 500 posts!!!!!  you are a posting machine!     you'll be caught up with hazzi soon lol                 anyway...  whats been happening lately?



i know im the posting princess!  but hazzi's the posting queen! lol. nothing really. what about you?


----------



## goofyandplutoluver




----------



## cdrom610

maybe i should get to the hw....


----------



## goofyandplutoluver




----------



## goofyandplutoluver




----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## Arielfn93




----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

< i love this one


----------



## Arielfn93

lurvely


----------



## BAMBIFOREVER

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> < i love this one


i love that one two


----------



## minniesBFF




----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## goofyandplutoluver




----------



## minniesBFF




----------



## CrazyChik

goofyandplutoluver said:
			
		

> A hug for Hazzi



yay!!! thankyou emma


----------



## CrazyChik

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> i know im the posting princess!  but hazzi's the posting queen! lol. nothing really. what about you?




i know i know you should all bow and respect me


----------



## cdrom610

lol


----------



## CrazyChik

lol


----------



## Davy Jones 16




----------



## minniesBFF

I dont have school on friday!!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

My birthday is saturday!


i like pie.


----------



## BandGeek911

How old will you be?


----------



## Davy Jones 16

Pie Rocks!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

If women onboard a ship are suppost to be bad luck,why in the heck did they put carvngs of them on the front of them?!
I was thinking about that last night.......


----------



## BandGeek911

Hmmmmm, I wonder why..... I think there is a reason though. I'll try to look it up on the internet...... 


That's a good question XD


----------



## Davy Jones 16

ok?????


----------



## kjkcool

Davy Jones 16 said:
			
		

> ok?????


 I'm so complex,aren't I?!
BANANNAS!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

I love Biscuits!


----------



## kjkcool

Mac and Cheese RULZ!


----------



## BandGeek911

Shampooooo


----------



## kjkcool

Splish Splash,
I've got to get off here and take a shower!


----------



## Sports Blondie

BANG BANG!!! Homework shall be shot repeatily untill it no longer exists.....haha yeah right!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Blob.


----------



## minniesBFF

i like cheese!!!


----------



## Davy Jones 16

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> i like cheese!!!


Me 2!!!!!!1


----------



## minniesBFF

YAY CHEESE!!!! i luv cheese!  lol


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I have problems with cheese.

I don't like it.


----------



## BandGeek911

I don't like swiss cheese. Yuck!


I'm fine with Cheddar and American though


----------



## Arielfn93

Mmm, cheese is good


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

i like cheese too!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I'm such a suck-up to the Tag Fairy.

That's probably why I've never been tagged. =D


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

haha me neither


----------



## WORLDwarQUIFFLE

ahhhhhhh, i can't believe i'm listening to this song ;;

_we are the championss,
there's no time for losers,
'cause we are the champions
of the worlddd._​


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Freddy Mercury is my idol. =]


----------



## minniesBFF

i am bored...how can i be bored if im on the dis????


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

yay random


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

merry christmas.


----------



## BandGeek911

Dradel dradel dradel I made it out of clay....


----------



## pacificnorthwester

17 days, 17 days, I'm so glad only 17 days! tr-la-la-la-la-la


----------



## BandGeek911

Lucky ducky! Take me with you!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

hey pacificnorthwester! im gonna see you! where you staying at?

13 more days!


----------



## pacificnorthwester

Saratoga Springs! What parks are you going to be at on what days?


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

i have no idea.  ill ask my mom later. i just dont feel like getting up. wat about you?


----------



## BandGeek911

I've stayed at Saratoga Springs my last trip. It's so beautiful there! (It's also VERY large lol)   


It's amazing there, I had such a good time...and I'm sure you will too!


----------



## pacificnorthwester

Wednesday:Animal Kingdom
Thursday(Thanksgiving):Magic Kingdom
Friday:EPCOT
Saturday:MGM
Sunday:Magic Kingdom.


----------



## minniesBFF

I'm going to disney on ice.  Its 100 years of magic and its gonna be soooo cool.  Im so excited!!!


----------



## ralph303

spam removed


----------



## DramaGirl

Dancing bananas are my friends!  Dancing yellow circles with sunglasses are my enemies
 no   no  no


----------



## Disneynut71

what up Diser's


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## DramaGirl

Captain Brain said:
			
		

>



AAAAAAAHHHHH!!! Dancing yellow dudes!  Scary!  AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

    Ok, now I'm better.  Sometimes I get these moments where i kinda freak out.... only dancing bananas can cure them.


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

whats been happening lately???  i have been deprived of the dis!!!!!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx




----------



## minniesBFF

YAY..I found out that my best friend that I barely ever see is going to spend thanksgiving with us!!!! Im soooooo excited!!!!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

woohoo


----------



## minniesBFF

I like the bouncy balls with arms and eyes, they entertain me.


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

lol, me too!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

i <3 doing <3

do NOT take that the wrong and yukky way


----------



## kjkcool

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> YAY..I found out that my best friend that I barely ever see is going to spend thanksgiving with us!!!! Im soooooo excited!!!!


 ME TOO!


----------



## kjkcool

PINAPALOOZA! WOOOH!
I have too much homework tonight...
Homework,one of the most despised words in my vocabulary!
I'm gonna start up word of the day
todays word
pinapalooza!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

lol!  is that a real word?  not that it matters it awsome!!!!     i have fun hw or at least as fun as hw can get...   part of it includes learning more about the word psychoneuroimnunollogy


----------



## BAMBIFOREVER

i like your signature


----------



## kjkcool

ooofAiRyLuVxxx said:
			
		

> lol!  is that a real word?  not that it matters it awsome!!!!     i have fun hw or at least as fun as hw can get...   part of it includes learning more about the word psychoneuroimnunollogy


 Psyc-mind ,mental   ology-study of
That's about all I can get LOL!


----------



## kjkcool

THIS IS MY 1000TH HAUNT ON THE DIS!
WOOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HELLO FOOLISH MORTALS!This is my 1000th post!Their's always room for a thousand more!
BOHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

lol, i so far the most that i've been able to get is what it mean(i only got that from searching it online  )...

psy·cho·neu·ro·im·mu·nol·o·gy 
The study of the interaction of behavioral, neural, and endocrine factors and the functioning of the immune system.

noe i just have to figure out how to say it...


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> THIS IS MY 1000TH HAUNT ON THE DIS!
> WOOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HELLO FOOLISH MORTALS!This is my 1000th post!Their's always room for a thousand more!
> BOHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!





   Congrats on the 1,000th post!!!! wooooo!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

almost on my 1,000 post! wow! in only 3 1/2 weeks!


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the 1,000th post!!!! wooooo!


 Thanks Mel! Watch out I only have 3008 until i catch up! LOL!


----------



## kjkcool

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> almost on my 1,000 post! wow! in only 3 1/2 weeks!


 YOU SUCK!Look how long I've been posting!Gosh!
LOL!JK!


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Thanks Mel! Watch out I only have 3008 until i catch up! LOL!





Don't worry, you'll catch up quickly. I'm a slow poster XD


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

kjkcool said:
			
		

> YOU SUCK!Look how long I've been posting!Gosh!
> LOL!JK!



lol. sorry i post alot hehe


----------



## Arielfn93

wow! 1000 posts! 

I have been here about 2 years and most people have more posts than me


----------



## kjkcool

I gotta put this out there.
PROUD PIRATE PRINCESS
AND 
JOHNNY AND ORLANDO LOVER!GO MARCH 11TH!


----------



## kjkcool

Arielfn93 said:
			
		

> wow! 1000 posts!
> 
> I have been here about 2 years and most people have more posts than me


 Thanks!I never thought I'd get here!LOL!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

yea like hazzi (crazychik) yea shes pretty crazy alright she have over 9,000 and joined in may this year.


----------



## Arielfn93

lol, wow that is crazy


----------



## Arielfn93

Man, why cant this be the first on a page thread, I would have totaly won that


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Wasting time!


----------



## kjkcool

Wasting time is always fun!One of my favorite pastimes infact!


----------



## WORLDwarQUIFFLE

Should've done something, but I've done it *enough*.
By the way, your hands were *shaking*,
_Rather waste some time with you._ ​


----------



## minniesBFF

its monday...i hate mondays


----------



## minniesBFF

I think Im gonna go to bed.  night all!!!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

night sam!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## kjkcool

Anyone else off of school today?
I'm going to be so bored today!


----------



## Herclover




----------



## kjkcool

Aye,I'm the Pirate Princess.   
I had a dream where I was in POTC,I think #4 or 5,and I was seriously the Pirate Princess.It was,to say the least,AWESOMLY AMAZING!I could make so much dough if I wrote it down!  

Random is as random does.


----------



## kjkcool

I can't decide what scares me more


----------



## kjkcool

What are you doing today?!


----------



## kjkcool

Oh nothing much just hireing a crew of buckaneers,how about you?!


----------



## kjkcool

I'm sifting through admiring princes.They never stop,gosh!!!


----------



## kjkcool

If they bug you that much just run a few through with your cutlass and dump them in Davy Jones locker!Everyone knows that!


----------



## kjkcool

You know dear,I'm sure that's acceptable behavior to you,but I'm not sure my subjects would like me to run princes from neighboring kingdoms threw with swords.Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## kjkcool

Suit yourself!If I had namby pamby princey boys after me,I'd kill myself out of humiliation!Pirates only for me!


----------



## kjkcool

NAMBY PAMBY PRINCEY BOYS?!NAMBY PAMBY PRINCEY BOYS?!They aren't!Have any of your dirty smelly pirate men slayed dragons or fought in wars?!  Gosh!


----------



## kjkcool

Ha!Have any of your Prince Creampuffs ever stopped waltzing long enough to sail through the strongest hurricanes in rickety wooden boats?!As to war,every time we take a ship it's war!


----------



## kjkcool

I'm sure if you get past the layers of grime and sea salt your pirate men are remotely tolerable,but you got to admit a Prince can be quite a catch.


----------



## kjkcool

Have You Ever Seem Pirate Men?!


----------



## kjkcool

Actually,no I haven't.I haven't been out of my ivory tower in years!(Thank goodness for the internet!)I always heared that they were ugly smelly dirty and should never be talked to.


----------



## kjkcool

Girl look at these and your mind will be changed instantly!
http://dokina.tiscali.cz/apollo/pictures/200371714236459510.jpg


----------



## kjkcool

OH ....MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!THOSE ARE THE TWO HOTTEST MEN I'VE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!
They SURE don't make princes like them!!!!!

(DROOL)
AH!(faint)


----------



## kjkcool

(Sigh)That always happens!  
Hotness overload! At least I can rub this in her face when she wakes up......probably in 3 hours,although she's a princess,pro at fainting dead away,probably be a day.


----------



## kjkcool

Alright girls!THAT'S IT!Back in my brain NOW!
KK


----------



## kjkcool

We were just having a bit of fun your high highness!Sorry,I'll get back in now...


----------



## kjkcool

Aye miss,back in!That princess wench started it!


----------



## kjkcool

NO I DID NOT!  
AYE YOU DID TOO!  
GIRLS,SHUT UP AND GET IN!! KK
Okay...   
Sheesh,I'll never let my mind wander again!
Or at least not til tommorow....
KK


----------



## CrazyChik

dear god!!! someone had a bit of spare time


----------



## CrazyChik

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> yea like hazzi (crazychik) yea shes pretty crazy alright she have over 9,000 and joined in may this year.


----------



## kjkcool

Well...maybe..LOL!


----------



## CrazyChik

are you in invisible mode??


----------



## kjkcool

Woweowwooooooooooooooo.....yup.


----------



## CrazyChik

neat.


----------



## kjkcool

It's time to sing a little diddy,
"I'm gonna get a pony,
name him Jack,
can't ride him but name him,
name him but can't ride him,
cause I'm way too tall!
Chorus:Cause she's way to tall!"


----------



## CrazyChik

nice ..


----------



## kjkcool

I love to eat fried pickles!
Hazzi,look at the awards thread,your name's being mentioned....


----------



## CrazyChik

what awards thread???


----------



## kjkcool

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> what awards thread???


 What is the secret of your high post numbers?!


----------



## CrazyChik

shameless pointless post number boosting thread on the CB long gone now that thread. 3,000 posts there. the rest are made up with LOTP, here, and old chicks can't cyber chat(CB). and of course the odd threads i post on for awhile. im aiming for 10,000 before 2007


----------



## kjkcool

I bet you can!LOL!


----------



## CrazyChik

lol i hope i will. are you nominating??/ i would but i really dont know what DISers are like which is very shameful but i just can't pick out people for the categories


----------



## kjkcool

I can't decide!I like everybody,It'd be too hard!LOL!I'm gonna vote,that's annonamous!


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah im definitley voting!!!

time to set up  thpusands of usernames and vote for myslelf!! no wait i have to be nominated first. bummer. ill use one to nominate me for rookie of the year probably. wonder if he'll smell a rat  

btw im not really going too!!


----------



## kjkcool

It's hard to tell what your saying when your speaking welsh!
LOL!


----------



## BandGeek911

I'm definatly going to be nominatign people. 


I'm going to have to do some research first. Cuz I'm a nerd XD 

But yeah...for some catagories I know who I'm voting for.


----------



## kjkcool

Mel,you gave me my word of the day!Nominatign!
WOOHPOOOO!LOL!


----------



## BandGeek911

w00t! Me and my bad spelling have a purpose!!!     I'm excited now! I made the word of the day!!! Ahh!   


Nominatign!


----------



## kjkcool

I don't know why people say misspelling is a bad thing!LOL!


----------



## CrazyChik

kjkcool said:
			
		

> It's hard to tell what your saying when your speaking welsh!
> LOL!




dw i'n casau kjkcool.LOL

wait im so nominating you for nest username!!! i have always loved it ever since i joined!!


----------



## kjkcool

Thank you so much for nominating me Hazzi!That's so sweet!Whoop whoop!
I want to thank my brain for thinking my username up!LOL!


----------



## CrazyChik

lol. well i've done my nominations. except for most creative and most improved im not really sure what the last means and i have no idea for most creative


----------



## kjkcool

Most creative....most improved...
NO IDEA!
LOL!


----------



## CrazyChik

i wonder who will win best rookie i mean u cnt really nominate ones who join on november can you


----------



## kjkcool

I don't know,they've gotta get guidelines on that.I'd say you'd need to have Mousketeer or have been here for at least two or three months.


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah i mean the person i nominated joined in october. she is a mouseketeer. and she does post alot of threads and i dunno i just thought she suited it. i couldnt even get nominted for best rookie coz i only post on meaningless random chat threads


----------



## kjkcool

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> yeah i mean the person i nominated joined in october. she is a mouseketeer. and she does post alot of threads and i dunno i just thought she suited it. i couldnt even get nominted for best rookie coz i only post on meaningless random chat threads


 They aren't meaningless!I'm sure many people have looked at these things and have said,I'm much better off than they are,look how crazy those poor kids are!  We gave people a boost of confidence that  they haven't totally fallen off the cheese wagon and itno the loony bin,think of it like that,and we've done a public service.


----------



## CrazyChik

lol

im nominated by sparx for most improved


----------



## kjkcool

I saw that!You've stayed away from these randome threads and now your...dun..dun..dun...making sence!AHAHAHAHAH!
LOL!


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah but did you read her post explaining why!!?? it made me smile it was so nice i always thought shelby thought u made bad immature posts and i was just stupid


----------



## kjkcool

Not really....let me go look....


----------



## CrazyChik

2nd page i think. yes im smiten and big headed about this now   sorry.

but you got another nomination for best username!!(i started a trend huh  )


----------



## BandGeek911

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> im nominated by sparx for most improved




tee hee... I voted you as most improved lol



I kinda changed my meaning of most improved.... I kinda changed it to most 
changed...because now you're an amazing thread  hijacker! [Kinda like a thread pirate....stealing the topic XD ]


Oh wait! I forgot the Rookie of the year! Oh!


----------



## CrazyChik

i'm a thread pirate!! stealing all on topic words and spinning them into meaninless conversations.!!! couldn't do it without me crew tho!


----------



## kjkcool

I read it,it was sweet!In a thread pirate way!LOL!Jk.


----------



## CrazyChik

lol. i love that term thread pirate!!! i hope melissa won't mind if i use it


----------



## kjkcool

I have got to get off here for a while and type my exciting report on water consevation.ICK TIMES A THOUSAND!Lol!


----------



## CrazyChik

nice )_ lol. ciao


----------



## BandGeek911

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> lol. i love that term thread pirate!!! i hope melissa won't mind if i use it





I'm flattered that you're using it! Keep on using it! =D


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

wait wat are yall talking about? nominations? im confused...


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

nvm i see.. o and thanks hazzi for voting me rookie! I voted you Best Overall Poster.
this is a cool idea. i have no idea who to put for most improved though...


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## Arielfn93

happy tv, oh yeah


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## Arielfn93




----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

850th post!

yeah!


----------



## Arielfn93




----------



## Arielfn93

Yeah! 850, cool!!


----------



## IrishTink

rain drops on roses...


----------



## kjkcool

I finished my pointless water conseervation essay!I'm free!
In your guys opinion,do you think it's okay to write 720 words when your only word requirerment is it must not exceed 1000?!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

yea. thats okay.


----------



## BandGeek911

Sure! Since you didn't mention a minimun amount of words needed, that's fine! [My opinion is different than you're teacher's though!]


----------



## Arielfn93

sounds ok, but i dont know..your teacher might think different


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## minniesBFF

we got cars today!!! just got done watching it. I love it!!!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## minniesBFF

I like this smilie!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

hey sam!


----------



## minniesBFF

hey kalyn!


----------



## Captain Brain

21 post on this thread.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

yes! somebody who spells my name right!  lol


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> yes! somebody who spells my name right!  lol


Im just cool like that... and its in your siggy! lol


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> Im just cool like that... and its in your siggy! lol



lol i know thats wat i dont get.

they're always like "hey kayln" or "hey kaylyn"


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> lol i know thats wat i dont get.
> 
> they're always like "hey kayln" or "hey kaylyn"


Well, Im smartical and read your siggy


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> Well, Im smartical and read your siggy



lol. smartical?


----------



## Captain Brain

Smartical - Adj - describing someone who is known to have academic talent.


----------



## minniesBFF

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> Smartical - Adj - describing someone who is known to have academic talent.


I love that word.  and now i have proof that it is a word!


----------



## CrazyChik

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> nvm i see.. o and thanks hazzi for voting me rookie! I voted you Best Overall Poster.
> this is a cool idea. i have no idea who to put for most improved though...




i'll never win best poster up against sparx loves disney eeyorefan1 princess ash and brain but thanx 2 others nominated me for that as well  

however im the only one nominated for most improved so far


----------



## kjkcool

R.I.P TB Posters of the year thread,we knew ye soo well!
I would have won best user name,thank you,everybody who nominated me!    That was totally wonderful of ya'll!  
I'm glad I couldn't decide on who to nominate,saved my fingers some energy!YAY!lol
I'm off to start two new threads!
To the thread mobile!(dunudndundumdun-with a swirling swirly!)


----------



## CrazyChik

i won most improved and had a three way tie on best poster with sparx and loves disney


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

i won nothing... oh well.. at least i got nominated for stuff.   who nominated me most improved?


----------



## kjkcool

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> i won nothing... oh well.. at least i got nominated for stuff.   who nominated me most improved?


 The hunt begins....


----------



## Missish

*posts randomly*

I hate having a low post count when I first join a board. I used to use my mother's account but then decided to go wild and get my own, so now she gets to look like she's made more posts than she has.

Anyway, hello  

 < a bouncing Figment! Amazing!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> R.I.P TB Posters of the year thread,we knew ye soo well!
> I would have won best user name,thank you,everybody who nominated me!    That was totally wonderful of ya'll!
> I'm glad I couldn't decide on who to nominate,saved my fingers some energy!YAY!lol
> I'm off to start two new threads!
> To the thread mobile!(dunudndundumdun-with a swirling swirly!)





Batman is my hero. lol


Me and my friend took a survey at the boardwalk in the summer.

We asked random people who was better...batman or spiderman.



We ended in a tie. 


But I still think Batman is better XD


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover




----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx




----------



## kjkcool

Had to do finish copy of worst day ever essay.It totally sucked,bummed me out again!LOL!(I need to LOL!)


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## kjkcool

Alright,thanks to Captain Brain,I remembered the Word Of The Day!
It's SMARTICAL!
Example-
Katlyn is extreamly smaritcal when it comes to everything.
That worked out nicely.
LOL!
I want another glooble-to find out
I want to glooble how old the Great barrier reef is.
There you go adoring Dispublic!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

whos katlyn?

i marked johnny depp and orlando day on my calendar lol


----------



## kjkcool

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> whos katlyn?
> 
> i marked johnny depp and orlando day on my calendar lol


 You'll never know.
Katlyn is a mysterious entity that pops up in the strangest places.
She's  pretty weird in my opinion!
Watch out!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol. isnt your name katlyn?


----------



## kjkcool

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> whos katlyn?
> 
> i marked johnny depp and orlando day on my calendar lol


 Yesss!My holiday shall be celebrated by all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Johnny and Orlando will get the day they deserve!!!!!!!!
WOHHOO!WOOHOOO!
Huh,hey,Melissa's making a cake,I'm gonna make a thread,do you want to be put down for something?!LOL!Serious.


----------



## kjkcool

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> lol. isnt your name katlyn?


 Darn!I got found out!LOL!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Yesss!My holiday shall be celebrated by all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Johnny and Orlando will get the day they deserve!!!!!!!!
> WOHHOO!WOOHOOO!
> Huh,hey,Melissa's making a cake,I'm gonna make a thread,do you want to be put down for something?!LOL!Serious.



sure wat should i do? lol


----------



## kjkcool

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> sure wat should i do? lol


 I.....don't know...HEY let's write a holiday song all together about it!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

okay you start


----------



## kjkcool

Lol!
Oh Johnny and Orlando!
We love you both so much!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

I would still think you're hott
if your on a crutch? lol no j/k

O johnny and orlando 
your too hott not to touch

is that good? im not good at making songs.


----------



## kjkcool

Well...we could always come up with holiday colors and wait for Mel to help us.LOL!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

okay sounds good.  wat should the colors be?

how bout red and orange
or blue and yellow
or pink and green

or something else, what do you think it should be?


----------



## kjkcool

I think one of them should be black,for Jack Sparrow's eyeliner!!!!!!!!!LOL!
What do you think?!


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Yesss!My holiday shall be celebrated by all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Johnny and Orlando will get the day they deserve!!!!!!!!
> WOHHOO!WOOHOOO!
> Huh,hey,Melissa's making a cake,I'm gonna make a thread,do you want to be put down for something?!LOL!Serious.




Do you want me to make Vanilla cake or chocolate cake?

Or maybe chocolate cake with vanilla icing?

Or maybe vanilla cake with chocolate icing?



I'm so excited! =D


----------



## kjkcool

I had a revelation!One of them could be brown,for their eyes!


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> I had a revelation!One of them could be brown,for their eyes!









Amazing. Chocolate it is! 


I love the holidays!


----------



## kjkcool

MEL!
How bout chocolate on chocolate with chocolate sprinkles?!
Yes Katlyn loves chocolate,but chocolate is brown like the hotnesses eyes!LOL!
Whatever,it doesn't matter!
It's the thought that counts!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol ok how bout brown and red
or brown and white
or brown and orange 
or brown and blue?


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

oops sorry didnt read the thing you wrote on the page before. ok brown and black it is!


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Well...we could always come up with holiday colors and wait for Mel to help us.LOL!





Hmmm. holiday colors.... 


Oh, I want to make the goody bags for the party!

You get...

A Will Turner bobble head






Some sweet keychains









This skull thing.



And we can do a raffle for....






PotC Pinball!


----------



## kjkcool

I found out Orlando's fave color is yellow
brown and yellow
weird!
Couldn't find Johnny's
let's guess one for him,then put all of them together!


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> MEL!
> How bout chocolate on chocolate with chocolate sprinkles?!
> Yes Katlyn loves chocolate,but chocolate is brown like the hotnesses eyes!LOL!
> Whatever,it doesn't matter!
> It's the thought that counts!





Hmmm...sprinkles....sprinkles are good


----------



## BandGeek911

I think Johnny's favorite color is Black.

I found this in an interview



> JW: So there is a burning journalistic question here. What is your favorite color?
> JD: My favorite color? My favorite color is black.


----------



## kjkcool

Well,there we go,black brown and yellow!(It'll clash like crazy,but I'll wear anything for my men!)
Mel love the treat bag idea!


----------



## kjkcool

I'm sorry but I have GOT to get off and study for my algebra test!AHHHH!


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but I have GOT to get off and study for my algebra test!AHHHH!





We had a pop quiz today in algebra.  Luckily I got 100. [We checked our answers right after she collected them] 

I would've failed if I got one wrong. Literally. There were only 4 questions XD

Good luck on your algebra test!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

mel! i love the orlando bobble head! lol


----------



## BandGeek911

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> mel! i love the orlando bobble head! lol





Omg, me too! I need one! It would make my life a whole lot brighter!


And I love the little song under your username!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol thanks.  

i also want to win the raffle to get the pinball machine.


----------



## minniesBFF

what a great idea.  A day devoted completely to Johnny and Orlando.  Im marking it down!!!


----------



## JackSparrow0791

Does the Tag Fairy look towards the western sky???


----------



## MouseSKIteer

hi people!!!


----------



## MouseSKIteer

trying


----------



## MouseSKIteer

to....


----------



## MouseSKIteer

get....


----------



## MouseSKIteer

my post count up


----------



## CrazyChik

i love racking my post count


----------



## JackSparrow0791

ive alwalays wondered how to do that


----------



## BeachBabi0

same here...im only at like 330 maybe?


----------



## BandGeek911

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> what a great idea.  A day devoted completely to Johnny and Orlando.  Im marking it down!!!





I love all the pics in your signature!


----------



## CrazyChik

aiming for 10,000!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

Alright,one of my friends at school loves POTC and Johnny so I told her about JD and Orli B Day.She pointed out that is was on a Sunday,and she said she wanted to celebrate at school.So I got to thinking.We shall have three days of JD and OrliB Day!
Sorta like the twelve days of Christmas.... Whatever,so the ninth of March shall be,forevermore,Johnny Depp and Orlando Bloom Day Eve Eve!!!!!!!!The tenth shall be jd AND ob eve.The climax will be Johnny Depp and Orlando Bloom Day!Each day we'll do something special,but can't come up with it right now!LOL!


----------



## CrazyChik

that is crazy


----------



## kjkcool

WORD OF THE DAY!!!!!!!
Hello Folks!Todays word is...


quellitical

It means impartial,inbetween,so-so.
Today at school was quellitical mom,that's all you need to know!
To me,Finding Nemo was quellitical.
There you go!Try it on for size!


----------



## CrazyChik

is someone hyper??


----------



## kjkcool

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> that is crazy


 Maybe......maybe not....
Probably,but I'll never admit it!LOL!


----------



## kjkcool

I just ate a Fudge Round.Chocolate snack cake,extreamly good and chocolaty!  
Chocolate sets off my hyper.


----------



## CrazyChik

avoir ma copain  bad french lol


----------



## kjkcool

What does it mean in bad french?!


----------



## kjkcool

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Alright,one of my friends at school loves POTC and Johnny so I told her about JD and Orli B Day.She pointed out that is was on a Sunday,and she said she wanted to celebrate at school.So I got to thinking.We shall have three days of JD and OrliB Day!
> Sorta like the twelve days of Christmas.... Whatever,so the ninth of March shall be,forevermore,Johnny Depp and Orlando Bloom Day Eve Eve!!!!!!!!The tenth shall be jd AND ob eve.The climax will be Johnny Depp and Orlando Bloom Day!Each day we'll do something special,but can't come up with it right now!LOL!


 What does everyone else think about it?


----------



## BandGeek911

Enlongating JD and Orli day..... I'm good with that!


----------



## kjkcool

Thought you would be!LOL!
We'll have to come up with a little something to do each day.


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## kjkcool

QUELLICAL
QUELLICAL 
QUELLICAL!
This whole week has just been quellical!
I want amazing!Gosh,is that too much to ask?!


----------



## Princess Ash

Testing my siggy...


----------



## kjkcool

Big enough?!
LOL!JK!


----------



## Princess Ash

HAHA, no no, ur right
and I still don't like the way it looks, I just don't have time to play around with it right now


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## kjkcool

Captain Brain said:
			
		

>


 Are you like,the king of smilies on this thread or something?!LOL!


----------



## kjkcool

I love your princesses kissing thingy!I always wanted to tell you,Ash.


----------



## MouseSKIteer

where did u guys get taht truly blessed thing??


----------



## MouseSKIteer




----------



## MouseSKIteer

i think that smiley goes a little bit with my siggie....


----------



## BandGeek911

I just saw Santa Clause 3. I thought it was really cute.


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## EyoreFANS12




----------



## EyoreFANS12

I love smilies! They make me smile!


----------



## kjkcool

EyoreFANS12 said:
			
		

>


 Trying to take Brain's new title?
Your succeding!LOL!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

TV DUDE


----------



## EyoreFANS12

I am not taking brains title! I just love smilies!


Brain you get the title!


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> I just saw Santa Clause 3. I thought it was really cute.


 I'm going to probably see it with my grandparents.
Old people love Tim Allen!LOL!
I do too....but I'm not an old person.
Scary?Definetly!   
LOL!!!!!


----------



## Captain Brain

No. Don't take my gig! Smilies are all I have left!!


----------



## kjkcool

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> No. Don't take my gig! Smilies are all I have left!!


 I'm gonna have to,unless you get on the smilies!
LOL!


----------



## EyoreFANS12




----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## EyoreFANS12




----------



## EyoreFANS12




----------



## kjkcool

EyoreFANS12 said:
			
		

>


 Are you just trying to put him to shame ten times over?!!!!
LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Smiles Smiles And more Smiles


----------



## Captain Brain

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Are you just trying to put him to shame ten times over?!!!!
> LOL!!!!!!!!


 That's impossible. I'm shameless.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Sorry DUDE!


----------



## kjkcool

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> That's impossible. I'm shameless.


 But of course,I forgot who I was talking about!   
(I wanted to use this one  oh and this one!  )


----------



## EyoreFANS12

LOL


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> I'm going to probably see it with my grandparents.
> Old people love Tim Allen!LOL!
> I do too....but I'm not an old person.
> Scary?Definetly!
> LOL!!!!!





It was cute. Not as good as the first....but better than the second. =D


Tim Allen is amazing. I loved him on Home Improvment.


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## kjkcool

Captain Brain said:
			
		

>


 What are you whistling about with a smilie Mr.? !  



 
Oh I'm stopping eore(SP!) from putting more of these   !
Is that it?!


----------



## Captain Brain

:


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

8 days till disney!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

pieeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kjkcool

I hate algebra,so very,very much!
Test was moved to tommorow but,I still hate it a whole lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
     
ALGEBRA,DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
I'LL GET YOU ONE DAY!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

amen, sister!


----------



## BandGeek911

Ewww.... Algebra =P 



Algebra tests + Fridays = >:-[ 


Fridays = Yayness!

Algebra= Poopy


Soo... mix algebra tests and fridays.....you don't get a very good combination!


----------



## kjkcool

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> amen, sister!


  One of these days,I swear it'll be history!


----------



## kjkcool

It will suck!I have a Social Studies test too tommorow!
I'm toast on algebra!
(This replies to Mel's post....)


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

i have a spanish quiz tomorrow...
oops i just reliezed that...


----------



## kjkcool

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> i have a spanish quiz tomorrow...
> oops i just reliezed that...


 Study your but off girl!lol
HURRY!GET OFF HERE (it's tough,but....)!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

i would but i didnt bring my spanish books home with me! lol im in trouble... and i have it 1st period!


----------



## kjkcool

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> i would but i didnt bring my spanish books home with me! lol im in trouble... and i have it 1st period!


 Don't worry,I freack for you.
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHA!
There you go,all of your freacking stage,done!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol. keep me in your prayers!
okay i know some of it

ir de compras = to go shopping
la picina(sp?) = the pool
el parque = the park

ummmm........hmmmm...
ahh! im gonna fail!


----------



## BandGeek911

I don't have school tomorrow XD


That doesn't help you guys much does it XD


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol lucky ducky!


----------



## CrazyChik

kjkcool said:
			
		

> What does it mean in bad french?!



i meant au revoir ma copain. which is goodbye my friend. what i said though was avoir ma copain which is to have my friend


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

supppppppppppppppp??
i odnt have school today either.

but i actully like algebra.
call me crazy


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah i like algebra too. ony coz i can do it tho


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

i know it is my best subject and my favorite as well.
its easy i have an A+ in it...
we just got report cards yesterday...
now my new name is nerd or dork because i have all A's...


----------



## CrazyChik

that is good!!! we got maths test back yesterday. i got 96%. the 2 questions wrong were not algebra ones. my algebra was all correct.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

cool we got a little quiz back and it was hard and nobody got over a 6/11 except me i got 11/11!!


----------



## CrazyChik

you nerd!!!!!!!!!!!! lol jk. i hate the maths teacher. hes a trainee while our real one observes our lesson. he always blocks the board so i cant see it and explains thing like were dull


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

we just got a new theacher our old one went back to the states...


----------



## CrazyChik

are you taught on the base???


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

yeah i am


----------



## CrazyChik

and do all the teachers have a connection with someone on the base or do they bring them in from outside???(i have never lived on a base nobody i know is in the army)


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

no they are all americans from the base...
i think...


----------



## CrazyChik

mmmmmm. i wonder how strong you have to be to be in the army. i am very weak in places. for example if i sit on a table leaning on ym one lcbow and you press in the middle of my elbow on the other side of it if you get what i mean i'm gone. my elbow bukles and i fall. but if you do it to the back of my knees i can catch myslef before i fall. it is weird


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

yeah 
im kinda like that too

all my strength is in my legs
i have like almost no upper arm strength


----------



## CrazyChik

me too. which makes it very tricky business riding. my legs can do their job well but sometimes my arms just aren't strong enough to pull the horse. os i use my leg for directions and my seat for pace. when in trot i love it if a pony goes faster when you rise higher and faster and slower when you rise slower and lower. then with my seat helping my arms are god for it as well


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

lol..
wow i be bored...


----------



## CrazyChik

me too. i playing VMK


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

coolies
how was school and did people like your haircut?


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah they did. school was utterly boring.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

school= always boring at least the learning part.


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah there are other 'aspects' of it LOL


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

yes like walking and spending time with 'the boy' you know the whole story...


----------



## CrazyChik

LOL

claer ye pm's hun!!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

I DID!

yay!


----------



## CrazyChik

lol kay. a pm is coming your way lol


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

YAY i get a PM im special!


----------



## CrazyChik

LOL. i will send soon


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

mmk.
none yet!


----------



## CrazyChik

i know im trying to catch up on thgreads before i send it


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

i got it.


----------



## CrazyChik

cool  lol


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

lmao.


----------



## CrazyChik

okay lets get in the christmas spirit


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

Deck The Halls!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

with bows of holly

falalalalalalalalala


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

TIS THE SEASON TO BE JOLLY!
falalaLALAAAAAlalalala.
i was singing that earlier today...


----------



## CrazyChik

i love that song


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

me too!


----------



## CrazyChik

ooo kat i have an idea. you know our 'logo' has a penguin well penguin bars could be ou official sweet  

wait you have heard of penguin bars??


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

no what are penguin bars?


----------



## CrazyChik

chocolate bars


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

ohh hmm.
well i must go read about how your supposed to pray for me! lmao.


----------



## CrazyChik

LOL yes


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

yes pray pray hazzi remember THINK OF ME!


----------



## CrazyChik

Got It!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> Deck The Halls!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I luff that song.


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

hey billy! wat does whnl stand for?


----------



## pacificnorthwester

Hey Depp lover! When are you going to be at the parks?


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

dont know yet, but ill keep my eye out for a red book bag


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Friday went slooooooooow! I had 3 tests! First period, Third period, also Fifth period!

I HATE SCHOOL!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Brain

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> hey billy! wat does whnl stand for?



We Have No Life


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

how'd ya come up with that?


----------



## Captain Brain

I didn't, Cat did...She's the behind the scenes voice.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

It is Freezing up north!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

I am sssssssooooooooo board.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> I didn't, Cat did...She's the behind the scenes voice.



ha i should be in this club. i have no life. lol.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Going bananas!


----------



## minniesBFF

watchin POTC...again!!!!


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Omg Hi!
=o


----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

HELLO EVERYONE!
heh your all asleep though.
so im all by my lonesome.
Billy, me and haz are going to kick the WHNL gang bottoms.
as soon as we have a better name =]]
SO HA!
lmao


----------



## Starfire

Hi all   

how are u all? I'm good


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

hello rach.
sup?


----------



## CrazyChik

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> HELLO EVERYONE!
> heh your all asleep though.
> so im all by my lonesome.
> Billy, me and haz are going to kick the WHNL gang bottoms.
> as soon as we have a better name =]]
> SO HA!
> lmao



we kick theri crappy butta without names.

what is in a name??


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

yes what is in a name?
and i gots more to the story...

we all three were hanging out and it was cold so we sat under a gazebo thing and we had a group hug but it was like me and him with her on the side...and he smiled at me a lot and out 

of all the spots on all the benches he sat right next to me while she sat across the gazebo.
and we were playing around and he came up behind me and put a pebble down my shirt . and he stood and walked next to me.
and then i got in trouble and had to go inside, leaving her with him. i saw him walking home about a half hour later...


----------



## CrazyChik

oh. a pebble down your shirt?? that is errmm weird!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

yeah we were throwing leaves and rocks at each other and he put it down the back of my shirt...it was cold...


----------



## CrazyChik

nice?

i just ade flapjacks. yummy!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

htey are good...
i just had taco bell!
and now im stuffed...


----------



## CrazyChik

i had tomatoe soup a choclate swiss roll and then i made flapjacks as a treat


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

cool.
oh yeah and in a way it was nice because he wasnt really paying any attention to her at all and was hanging with me.


----------



## CrazyChik

i love it wehn dan is like that. which is admittley often.

mmm flapjacks yummy


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

i love when he is like it too.
and he was like (this was a few days ago) 'i wanted to get to know you better before i said i liked you'

oh im a halppy and sad mess.
i think he likes me better though.

and he is going to garmish germany to like ski and he was like if i could take two people along i would take you two so me and olga
psh at least he said me though!


----------



## CrazyChik

break olgas leg. that way you to can ski alone mwahahaha


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

yeah.
haha if we three ever do go i shall definately do that.
and leave her alone in the cabin.
while he teaches me to ski.
lmao


----------



## CrazyChik

kat that is mean   i wouldnt break lauren's leg(girl who flrits with dan) coz she is one of my best mates and i luv her id probably settle for a sprained ankle


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

yeah well...
  
as you said im mean!
lmao.


----------



## CrazyChik

lol.





isn't my sister cute(gal in the pink fleece) she wasnt riding but i said she could help brush coz she fell in love with sparky. yeah i was doing the girth area still


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

yes sheis cute how old is she?


----------



## CrazyChik

7.

she looks nothing like me


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

my brother is two yars younger than me and people used to think we were like twins...
grr and he is such a jerk to me!


----------



## CrazyChik

lol my sister is evil too!!


----------



## AngienLuLu

Go Mountaineers!!! It's Half Time, And We Are Beating Cincinnati 21-3!!!!!!


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## pacificnorthwester

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000oooo0000000000000000oooo000000000
00000ooooooo00000000000000ooooooo0000000
00000oooooooo00oooooooo00oooooooo0000000
00000ooooooo0oooooooooooo0ooooooo0000000
000000ooooo0oooooooooooooo0ooooo00000000
00000000000oooooooooooooooo0000000000000
00000000000oooooooooooooooo0000000000000
000000000000oooooooooooooo00000000000000
0000000000000oooooooooooo000000000000000
000000000000000oooooooo00000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000​

I have no life


----------



## CrazyChik

true!!

naa thats wicked


----------



## AngienLuLu

YEAH!! WVU BEAT CINCINNATI 41-24!!

~Lu


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

I've come here to kill you,
won't leave until you've died
Murder born of vengeance,
I closed my brothers eyes tonight...


YAY!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

i'm getting a late start today     wowi s everyone on the dis today?


----------



## CrazyChik

life..


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

lol, anything else?


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

pacificnorthwester said:
			
		

> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 0000000oooo0000000000000000oooo000000000
> 00000ooooooo00000000000000ooooooo0000000
> 00000oooooooo00oooooooo00oooooooo0000000
> 00000ooooooo0oooooooooooo0ooooooo0000000
> 000000ooooo0oooooooooooooo0ooooo00000000
> 00000000000oooooooooooooooo0000000000000
> 00000000000oooooooooooooooo0000000000000
> 000000000000oooooooooooooo00000000000000
> 0000000000000oooooooooooo000000000000000
> 000000000000000oooooooo00000000000000000
> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000​
> 
> I have no life



But it's PRETTY!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

yea!!!!!!


----------



## AngienLuLu

yhkjhkjguvc;;mhghgv516844(&&^^y2vbvnvjvjhbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbcccccccczzzzzz

my niece wanted to type something


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooovvveee
Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkeee
Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnter
YAY


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

lol, i love just pressing random keys on the keyboard and the making words out of it... 

sadfkjawtjqa049uategjkketjm viawu bm3asd a5leajworfjawrejaowrjalw5e3ITERKESR;TJRTRESPTIAPRTAPEROTIAWPOTIO Vjdlasflatjiasjdfmkarflarjoase


----------



## CrazyChik

lalala


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

dum dee dum dum dum


----------



## CrazyChik

lalallala


----------



## pugslee

wheeee


----------



## CrazyChik

muahaha


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx




----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## CrazyChik

wow tis late i should go


----------



## BandGeek911

Bye Hazzi   


ttfn!


----------



## CrazyChik

who said i was going i just said i should lol


----------



## AngienLuLu

We were eating dinner, and my mom answered the phone and said, "Eey" like a "long a." and my little niece went "Bbbbbbbbbbb". lol it was so funny

~lu


----------



## BandGeek911

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> who said i was going i just said i should lol





Oh! Yay! Hazzi's still here! =D


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

hey everyone! 

man! ellen was on?


----------



## kkissherkissherr

random


----------



## kkissherkissherr

ugh forty second rule!


----------



## kkissherkissherr

more and more randomness to rack up. even though there is the forty second rule


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

My feet smell like coconuts.


----------



## WORLDwarQUIFFLE

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> My feet smell like coconuts.



 


hahah.​


----------



## BandGeek911

I just watched my trip to wdw. =D


Then on the same tape was the bands' first half time show.


Oh god. XD


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol. i just watched potc


----------



## BandGeek911

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> lol. i just watched potc




best. movie. ever. 

=D


----------



## kkissherkissherr




----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

billy, how do you get a smiley as your avatar?


----------



## Captain Brain

Left click, save to pictures. Go to User CP, then edit avatar, then browse and find it.


----------



## BandGeek911

I want candy =P


----------



## Captain Brain

^ I have some candy.


----------



## BandGeek911

Do you want to give me some candy?   



Nah, jk.... I got some...I'm just to lazy to get some XD


----------



## Captain Brain

I could give ya some...Your paying UPS though!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol

i love that song...

i want candy (da da da uh da da)
i want candy (da da da uh da da)
Candy on the beach, there's nothing better
but i like when shes wrapped in a sweater!
someday soon ill make you mine
and ill have candy all the time (ohhh!!)


----------



## Captain Brain

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 1,342 
User Name Posts 
CrazyChik  277 
BandGeek911  136 
kjkcool  112 
Johnny*Depp*lover  103 
ooofAiRyLuVxxx  71 
Starfire  56 
minniesBFF  53 
Captain Brain  43


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

yeah! im #4 !


----------



## BandGeek911

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 1,342
> User Name Posts
> CrazyChik  277
> *BandGeek911  136 *
> kjkcool  112
> Johnny*Depp*lover  103
> ooofAiRyLuVxxx  71
> Starfire  56
> minniesBFF  53
> Captain Brain  43




Whoo hoo!!! #2!!


----------



## Captain Brain

Whee for you!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

Tomorrow is sunday :[


I don't like Sundays. Cuz the next day is Monday...and I have school on Monday. And I have a social studies report due Tuesday and I'm procrastinating and I fogot my book.






Wow.... I complain a lot XD



I'm in the mood for some...macaroni and cheese at the moment. =P


----------



## minniesBFF

I love mac and cheese!!! yum
I have a biology presentation due on monday and im freaking out cuz I hate doing presentations.


----------



## minniesBFF

rackin em up!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

melissa i am loving yor avatar!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

i love your picture of sparky in your siggy!
its a good picture of him!


----------



## CrazyChik

i know. for christmas i wanna catch him with a santa hat on and some tinsel. last year me and murphy did a tinsel ride. and the great news is i can do every event with sparky coz he is there for ME


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

YAYAYAY!

and you know how billy did the post count and stuff?
well imma beat him!
i only need to post a few more on this thread and ill beat him
yay!


----------



## CrazyChik

huh???

i have more posts than Eeyorefan1 overall. i think i lead this thread!!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

in how many people posted and how many posts they posted.
billy has like 45 on this thread. and i have like 37 or 38.
imma beat him!


----------



## CrazyChik

i'm leading i checked!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

im gonna beat billy!!
yay!


----------



## CrazyChik

i'm nearly 3rd on LOTP!!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

Yay!!


----------



## CrazyChik

nearly9,900 slowly gettin nearer


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

gosh your a big meanie.
im gonna steal your post count, thats what im gonna do.
lmao


----------



## CrazyChik

no!!! not my post count!!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

YES i will do that you know how evil i can be lmao


----------



## CrazyChik

R.I.P my post count
up with the stars


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

lmao.
RIP


----------



## CrazyChik

ciao kat. i'll ttyl


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

mmk.
i found my dictionary.


----------



## CrazyChik

im back!!! and kat is gone


----------



## Captain Brain

Quick, to the Random mobile!


----------



## BandGeek911

w00t!


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalala


----------



## BandGeek911

Me and Chip are gangstas 

<33


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol i love chip!


----------



## CrazyChik

i love dale!!!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver




----------



## CrazyChik

your signature is pretty ful


----------



## BandGeek911

I've been workin' on the railroad =P


----------



## blacklabel2010

It Was Me!!! I Was The Turkey All Along!!!1!!111!!!1!


----------



## CrazyChik

hazzi <3 Sparky

lol


----------



## CrazyChik

welcome blacklabel2010


10,000 posts for me( ihave no life it si now official!)


----------



## BandGeek911

Hazzi has 10,000 posts!!! Congrats!


----------



## CrazyChik

thanx  






god i can't get over his gaawwjuuusssnneesss


----------



## blacklabel2010

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> welcome blacklabel2010
> 
> 
> 10,000 posts for me( ihave no life it si now official!)


Thanks for welcoming me.


----------



## CrazyChik

np.






and another gorgeous boy.

yes i am rubbing it in your faces that i have them(kind of)


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> np.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another gorgeous boy.
> 
> yes i am rubbing it in your faces that i have them(kind of)



rawr im soooo jelousss...
lmao

CONGRATSS ON 10000 POSTS!
imma go steal your post count now.
then you can google me as "the girl who posted 10000 times in a minute"
<3 google lmao!


----------



## CrazyChik

you enjoy hurting things kat!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

rawr.
only stealing girls legs.


----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

lmao.
rofl.
and everything else.
funnie


----------



## CrazyChik

aahhhh i do so enjoy hijacking with you kat


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

me too,Hazzi.

its so fun!


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah! and we are ALOT better than that crappy amateur WHNL gang!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

why yes yes we are.


----------



## CrazyChik

but that doesn't stop my knee from hurting!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

rawr poor poor knee.


----------



## CrazyChik

bad bad knee more like.    i just remebered we have P.E. tomorrow


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

lol. i dont have PE.
its an elective here.
and i elect not to have it.
lmao


----------



## CrazyChik

aawww. that is so unfair!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

lmao.
haha yay no PE!


----------



## CrazyChik

EVIL!!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

why yes, yes i am.
lmao.


----------



## Captain Brain

No School tomorrow for me!


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

luck-e


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

rawr.
billy your bein mean to us.


----------



## CrazyChik

Evil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

lmao. he is very evil.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

AHHHH i beat billy on the post count! my goal for today has been reached!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CrazyChik

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> lmao. he is very evil.




yeah geez there is 1 basic rule of hijacking it takes two to tango!!! how come you got no blame!!


----------



## BandGeek911

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> No School tomorrow for me!





Lucky duck! =[


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

Captain Brain said:
			
		

>



did you hear that? i beat you billy!   

lmao, im not really serious about this.


----------



## Captain Brain

Neither am I.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

i know i was just bored this morning so i said, hmm ill try and beat billy today.

and i did!
lmao.


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalallalala


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

woot!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

yummy popcorn.


----------



## CrazyChik

mmm pocorn can i have some billy??


----------



## Captain Brain

Sure, but I'm not paying shipping and handling!


----------



## CrazyChik

lol. you can zap it to me for free!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

rawr meanie.
it could be your xmas present...


----------



## CrazyChik

LOL nnaaa billy already gave me a frost!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

well not me so he owes me some popcorn!


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah and i want popcorn coz i think he should give ot to me!! wait is it salty???


----------



## Captain Brain

It's very salty, and it has movie theater butter.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

yummeh the bestest kind.


----------



## BandGeek911

Anyone want to help me with a Social Studies project??


It's about the Middle East and Imperialism if anyone wants to help XD


I forgot my Social Studies book and Google isn't helping me much XD


----------



## CrazyChik

i want some billy

and sorry mellisa i dont know a thing about that


----------



## canterqueen8

Has anyone actually seen Wicked, the musical? 

PS: If you have, can you respond back to me at anytime? THANX!


----------



## CrazyChik

i haven't sorry.


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Lalalala..


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

dumdeedumdumdum


----------



## CrazyChik

scooby!!!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CrazyChik

lalala

don't feel like talking.

i do NOT hijack every thread for fun geez


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

lol


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CrazyChik

round round


----------



## goofyandplutoluver




----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx




----------



## AngienLuLu

Ladedadedum... Ladedadedum...


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## goofyandplutoluver

holy moly!   

sorry i wanted to type that :]


----------



## EyoreFANS12

POsting


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Posting!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

And more posting


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

i hate pi its all pi-ish


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## EyoreFANS12




----------



## EyoreFANS12

How do you get tagged?


----------



## Captain Brain

You get tagged upon being seen by the Tag Fairy, she is known to hang around the Community Board...


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Where is that at?


----------



## pacificnorthwester

9 MORE DAYS!!! I am so happy!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK




----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK




----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

hi everyone i havent read anything becasue i must go to school just saying hi!

and bye!

and hazzi i have to tell you something but it can wait its about jp...


----------



## CrazyChik

the suspense is going to kill me


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## wdwprincess

thats what im doing now! yay!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## wdwprincess




----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## wdwprincess

nice sunglasses


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## wdwprincess

popcorn!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## wdwprincess

i just finished some   gotta make more


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> the suspense is going to kill me


LMAO.
WELL IM ON NOW BUT YOUR NOT ON. OH WELL ILL PM it to you.
(i realized caps lock was on lmao)
well...

IM BORED!


----------



## wdwprincess

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> LMAO.
> WELL IM ON NOW BUT YOUR NOT ON. OH WELL ILL PM it to you.
> (i realized caps lock was on lmao)
> well...
> 
> IM BORED!



so am i had to stay home all day


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CrazyChik

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> LMAO.
> WELL IM ON NOW BUT YOUR NOT ON. OH WELL ILL PM it to you.
> (i realized caps lock was on lmao)
> well...
> 
> IM BORED!



wait for pm!!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalalla


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CrazyChik

doh ray me fa so la ti doh


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## kittysmom

Can't wait! 25 days!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> wait for pm!!


lmao, oops i never sent it.

    
I'm joining the Popcorn Party!


----------



## rhonhod

good afternoon everyone have a good day


----------



## Captain Brain

:


----------



## CrazyChik

doh a dear a female dear
ray a drop of golden sun
mi a name i call my self
fa a long long way to run
so a needle pulling thread
la a note that fllows so
ti a drink of jam and bread that will lead us back to doh!
 kat i want my pm!!!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CrazyChik

i love that song!!! it's from the sound of music


----------



## Captain Brain

I like how you ended the post, Cat send me the pm!


----------



## CrazyChik

lol well it worked she sent me it!


----------



## Captain Brain

Whatever it takes!


----------



## wdwprincess

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i love that song!!! it's from the sound of music



i had to sing that for chourus last year! our music teacher made the  song so boring she kept telling us to sing it slower. i cant stand that teacher. grrrrr!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CrazyChik

wdwprincess said:
			
		

> i had to sing that for chourus last year! our music teacher made the  song so boring she kept telling us to sing it slower. i cant stand that teacher. grrrrr!




lol me and my friend did it with hand actions and then repeated it speeding it up each time. we performed it in everyone of ou lessons for weeks after

yeah we got a lot of weird looks


----------



## Captain Brain

Hmmmm....


----------



## CrazyChik

i'm hungry and there is nothing to eat


----------



## Captain Brain

When the going gets tough, the tough look for something to eat...


----------



## CrazyChik

those who matter don't mind and those who mind don't matter

or in the real world:

those who matter mind and those who don't mind don't matter


----------



## Captain Brain

That's confusing, it makes my head hurt...@_@


----------



## CrazyChik

ha! the first one is easy to type the second is hard to get right!


----------



## Captain Brain

hmmm....


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalalallammiiiiiiiiiiiiidohsohsoh


----------



## Captain Brain

Tis the season to be jolly...


----------



## CrazyChik

falalalalalalalala


----------



## Captain Brain

falalalalalalalalala


----------



## CrazyChik

shame i don't know kuch more


----------



## Captain Brain

Me either.  

Now I know you're not a fairy tale, and dreams were meant for sleeping....


----------



## CrazyChik

LOL!!! where did you get that one?

the height of which you jump does not reflect your overall talent and skill as a rider


----------



## Captain Brain

High School Musical, it's in Gabriella's song....


----------



## CrazyChik

oh!!!! my sister sings songs from there constantly but never that one


----------



## Captain Brain

We're soarin' flyin'....


----------



## CrazyChik

theres not a star in heaven that we can't be(i dno the last word!)


----------



## Captain Brain

^it's reach.


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah i though it might be afterward i just couldnt be othered to edit it.


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CrazyChik

you've spoilt the game no matter what you say


----------



## Captain Brain

Ok.


----------



## CrazyChik

they're lyrics from somewhere btw


----------



## Captain Brain

Oh, I thought it was a serious message...


----------



## CrazyChik

well now you mention it ....


----------



## Captain Brain

How rude..


----------



## CrazyChik

me???? well your not exactly mr polite!!


----------



## Captain Brain

Really? I always thought that I was...


----------



## CrazyChik

lol. you are deluded!!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CrazyChik

aw poor billy is mean old hazzi making you sad?


----------



## Captain Brain

Yes, you dream crusher!


----------



## CrazyChik

that is something i have never been called   want a crisp as an act of how sorry i am?


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK




----------



## CrazyChik

finr brain leave me!

i'l talk to myself


hello hazzi


----------



## MouseSKIteer

Yay 900 Posts!!


----------



## Captain Brain

Hello again Hazzi...


----------



## CrazyChik

congrats!!


----------



## MouseSKIteer

thank you!!


----------



## CrazyChik

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> Hello again Hazzi...




well if it isn't billy


----------



## Captain Brain

Well if it isn't Hazzi...


----------



## MouseSKIteer

well if it isnt both of u!


----------



## MouseSKIteer

srry.. just a little bored


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

=D


----------



## CrazyChik

MouseSKIteer said:
			
		

> well if it isnt both of u!




   that is a good thing to say actually

run quick it's billy


----------



## MouseSKIteer




----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## MouseSKIteer

*phew* i ran out of breath


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

*Waits for someone to say 'Hi'*
=DD


----------



## CrazyChik

Captain Brain said:
			
		

>




i told you to lay of the popcorn mister!!!


----------



## MouseSKIteer

lol u guys are funny


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## CrazyChik

MouseSKIteer said:
			
		

> lol u guys are funny



  yeah considering we don't even know each other that well!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## MouseSKIteer

lol....


----------



## kjkcool

Word Of The Day:
shall!
I love that word to death!!!!!
Shall we jump off the empire statebuildin?!
Shall I eat calamari with brusslesprouts!
It sounds so dignified,and I'm totally not!
Opposites atract!


----------



## MouseSKIteer

shall i go get me some popcorn?


----------



## Captain Brain

MouseSKIteer said:
			
		

> shall i go get me some popcorn?


 No need, I got some right here.


----------



## MouseSKIteer

lol how did i know


----------



## Captain Brain

You're just smart.


----------



## MouseSKIteer

woah i just realized ur avatar & the smilie dont go at the same time....


----------



## MouseSKIteer

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> You're just smart.



well duh!~lol definatley i cant even spell my last name right i spelled it wrong today


----------



## Captain Brain

Yeah they do...


----------



## MouseSKIteer

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> Yeah they do...




well the wern't a second ago...


----------



## MouseSKIteer

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> Yeah they do...




well they didnt a second ago..


----------



## Captain Brain

Ok....They are now...


----------



## MouseSKIteer

woops a double post!!


----------



## MouseSKIteer

ya i saw that...argg i have algebra hmwk..i hate algebra...why couldnt i just take it in high school like evry1 else??


----------



## MouseSKIteer

srry just being random...


----------



## MouseSKIteer

but wait...this is a random thread!!!


----------



## kjkcool

MouseSKIteer said:
			
		

> ya i saw that...argg i have algebra hmwk..i hate algebra...why couldnt i just take it in high school like evry1 else??


 Because you're SPECIAL,and must expand your mind!YAY!!!!!
I have to take it before my time too!LOL!
I wish it would die a terrible horrible quick death!LOL!


----------



## MouseSKIteer

wat grade r u in??


----------



## kjkcool

I'm in 8th


----------



## MouseSKIteer

me 2!! yay im not the only one


----------



## kjkcool

Yay!


----------



## MouseSKIteer

lol..


----------



## kjkcool

Let me introduce myself.
HI I'm Katlyn!
Pleasure to make your aquantience!
What ya doin?!


----------



## MouseSKIteer

nuthing much watching shrek 2 suppossed to be doing hmwk but im putting it off until later how about you


----------



## kjkcool

Talking to my friend on the phone and posting to you at the same time plus glancing at my tv. Yes I am indeed a multitasker!LOL!Putting off easy homework!


----------



## MouseSKIteer

just like me...except without the friend on the phone...lol i just toadally repeated myself


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx




----------



## EyoreFANS12




----------



## EyoreFANS12

AT MY  70 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

YEA MAN!


----------



## MouseSKIteer

L
La
Lau
Laur
Laure
Lauren
Laure
Laur
Lau
La
L


----------



## EyoreFANS12

bored sorry mousekeeter!



c
ca
car
carl
carli
carl
car
ca
c


----------



## MouseSKIteer

A
Ab
Abc
Abcd
Abcde
Abcdef
Abcdefg
Abcdefgh
Abcdefghi
Abcdefghij
Abcdefghijk
Abcdefghijkl
Abcdefghijklm
Abcdefghijklmn
Abcdefghijklmno
Abcdefghijklmnop
Abcdefghijklmnopq
Abcdefghijklmnopqr
Abcdefghijklmnopqrs
Abcdefghijklmnopqrst
Abcdefghijklmnopqrstu
Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuv
Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvw
Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwx
Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxy
Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxy
Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwx
Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvw
Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuv
Abcdefghijklmnopqrstu
Abcdefghijklmnopqrst
Abcdefghijklmnopqrs
Abcdefghijklmnopqr
Abcdefghijklmnopq
Abcdefghijklmnop
Abcdefghijklmno
Abcdefghijklmn
Abcdefghijklm
Abcdefghijkl
Abcdefghijk
Abcdefghij
Abcdefghi
Abcdefgh
Abcdefg
Abcdef
Abcde
Abcd
Abc
Ab
A


----------



## EyoreFANS12

1
12
123
1234
12345
123456
1234567
12345678
123456789
12345678910
1234567891011
123456789101112
12345678910111213
1234567891011121314
123456789101112131415
12345678910111213141516
1234567891011121314151617
123456789101112131415161718
12345678910111213141516171819
1234567891011121314151617181920
12345678910111213141516171819
12345678910112131415161718
1234567891011121314151617
12345678910111213141516
123456789101112131415
1234567891011121314
12345678910111213
123456789101112
1234567891011
12345678910
123456789
12345678
1234567
123456
12345
1234
123
12
1


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Where do you get those cute walking turkeys?


----------



## AngienLuLu

a
an
ang
ange
angel
angela
angela<
angela<3
angela<3j
angela<3ja
angela<3jak
angela<3jake
angela<3jak
angela<3ja
angela<3j
angela<3
angela<
angela
angel
ange
ang
an
a


----------



## AngienLuLu

i
i_
i_l
i_lo
i_lov
i_love
i_love_
i_love_m
i_love_my
i_love_my_
i_love_my_j
i_love_my_ja
i_love_my_jak
i_love_my_jake
i_love_my_jak
i_love_my_ja
i_love_my_j
i_love_my_
i_love_my
i_love_m
i_love_
i_love
i_lov
i_lo
i_l
i_
i


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## EyoreFANS12

666
     66666
   6666666
   666
   666              666     6666      666        666666666
   666             6666    666666   666         666666666
   6666666     66   66   66  66    666               66   
    66666      6666666   666666  6666666   666666666
     666       666    666  66  666  6666666   666666666


----------



## EyoreFANS12

It did look better but they had to smush it!  



(it said my name CARLI)


----------



## EyoreFANS12

80 posts


----------



## Captain Brain

7,7 - something...


----------



## MouseSKIteer

900 sumthing


----------



## MouseSKIteer

o0o0o 947..


----------



## Captain Brain

7812.


----------



## MouseSKIteer

948...im trying to get 1,000 by Thanksgiving


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

1, 185


----------



## MouseSKIteer

nine hundred and fifty two


----------



## Captain Brain

I'm trying to get ten thousand by Christmas...


----------



## MouseSKIteer

dude i just figured out wat cowed mean!! completly obbssed with everything disney!! omg!! im so smart..lol 953


----------



## Captain Brain

I figured it out yesterday...


----------



## MouseSKIteer

lol...im just a little slow


----------



## Captain Brain

108 post on this thread....


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

107th


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

700 something i think...


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

Who posted...

CrazyChik  346 
BandGeek911  145 
kjkcool  118 
Captain Brain  108 
Johnny*Depp*lover  107 
ooofAiRyLuVxxx  76 
CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE  66 
Starfire  56 

# 5!! mambo # 5!! hehe i  love that song


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

770


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

hey ellen! i tried to send you a pm but you om box was too full... oh well 

eating spagettios!!


----------



## MouseSKIteer

randomness


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

woohoo


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

opps, it's empty now


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## HSMndLKfan92

This smiley scares me.


----------



## Captain Brain

The rockband scares you? I don't blame you, it's kind of creepy...


----------



## minniesBFF

I came downstairs to work on a 500 word essay due friday, but the dis sounded a little more interesting!!!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> The rockband scares you? I don't blame you, it's kind of creepy...


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK




----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK




----------



## CrazyChik

doh
ray
mi
fa 
so
la
ti


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

i is bored.
sup hazzi?
i got school in like 10 minutes. i gotta leave for it anywayss...


----------



## CrazyChik

aaww. hi kat and probably bye kat too


----------



## kittysmom

Good morning all!


----------



## Captain Brain

Good morning!


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalalla


----------



## EyoreFANS12

time goes by sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssslllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## CrazyChik

thanx for noticing me


----------



## EyoreFANS12

you are welcome Hazzi!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

LOL


----------



## CrazyChik

lol. 

don't mind me, nobody else does.

give me the words and i'll say them like i mean it.

still i find myself outside
you can't say i haven't tried
perahps i tried to hard

no excuses
won't aploigise
look me in the eye

when it's over 
it's all over

that is the hardest song to remeber!!!


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK




----------



## kjkcool

I remembered this quote and I have to use it for my own selfish reasons!
If you  post  so much as one more smilie or lol,I'LL HUNT YOU DOWN AND GUT YOU LIKE A FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!If you'd like to reach me,pm me!Have a nice day!
I remembered the whole
If you utter so much as one syllabul,I'LL HUNT YOU DOWN AND GUT YOU LIKE A FISH!
If you want to fax me press the star key!
From How The Grinch Stole Christmas


----------



## kjkcool

Hazzi,LOVE the horse!Is he yours?!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

posting random things!


----------



## CrazyChik

i said too much
went way to far
its only now, now were apart
that i can see i was wrong
and you're where i belong
so plz dnt make me cry
i no u dnt believe it
but i really didnt mean it
when i said goodbye

a few verses later

your love is everything
don't let go we can win
if we wud only try
i no u dnt believe it
but i really didnt mean it wen i said goodbye

last part dedicated to smokey


----------



## EyoreFANS12

SSSSSSSSMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## CrazyChik

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Hazzi,LOVE the horse!Is he yours?!




no. hes at my yard for me to ride this season. so hes sorta mine. but besdies the fact he is ggaawwjjuss he is totally awesome to ride!


----------



## kjkcool

Are you an english rider?Duh of course!LOL!English riding is english,you're english,should be a no brainer,but,it's me!LOL! I love horses! Your super lucky to be near riding schools and barns,and have  to have 2 parents who aren't afraid of horses.My mom is scared stiff of them and is really reluctant to letting me get one.We have the space for one,two actually,but mom still says no.I had to have a horse,so,finally this year for Christmas,I'm getting a sweet poney.I'm too tall to ride him,(that's why mom let me get him),but I love him to death already even though I only was with him for a hour!


----------



## BandGeek911

You're getting a pony? That is sooo awesome. What's his name? 


=D


----------



## kjkcool

Oh....you'll see......it's an awesome surprise name!
How are you doing Mel?!What's up?!


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK




----------



## kjkcool

Hoopdee do,
Hoopdee do,
Hoopdee do means that I love you!
WHY CAN'T I GET THIS OUT OF MY HEAD?!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx




----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## minniesBFF

HHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Captain Brain said:
			
		

>




You love that smiley, don't you?


----------



## CrazyChik

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Are you an english rider?Duh of course!LOL!English riding is english,you're english,should be a no brainer,but,it's me!LOL! I love horses! Your super lucky to be near riding schools and barns,and have  to have 2 parents who aren't afraid of horses.My mom is scared stiff of them and is really reluctant to letting me get one.We have the space for one,two actually,but mom still says no.I had to have a horse,so,finally this year for Christmas,I'm getting a sweet poney.I'm too tall to ride him,(that's why mom let me get him),but I love him to death already even though I only was with him for a hour!




a. yeah i ride english style but i'm welsh(english is more like british style)
b. my mom is petrified of horses. hence i do all the dirty work i.e. mucking out tacking up grooming rugging etc
c. i'm quite lucky to be small so i can ride ponies as low as 12hh. sparky is 13hh or around there

d. have fun with your new pony!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm so jealous.!!!!!! and make sure you look after him properly!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

'Boing


----------



## CrazyChik

i have to put me forst up after thanksgiving


----------



## BandGeek911

EW... I'm having such a badddd week =[


 =P


I dont wanna go to trumpet lessons today =P


----------



## CrazyChik

coz now thats just a memory since you took your love away


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> EW... I'm having such a badddd week =[
> 
> 
> =P
> 
> 
> I dont wanna go to trumpet lessons today =P


 Aww,I'm sorry your having a bad week!Cyberhug X 10000!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

90 posts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Aww,I'm sorry your having a bad week!Cyberhug X 10000!





 

Aw thanks! I needed that =]


----------



## AngienLuLu

I've been...
Browsin', inspectin'
X-Man comics you know I collect them
The pens in my pocket, I must protect them
My ergonomic keyboard never leaves me bored
Shopping online for writable media
I edit Wikipedia
I memorized Holy Grail really well
I can recite it right now and have you ROTFLOL
I GOT A...
Business doin' websites
When you need some code, who do you call?!
I do HTML for them all
Even got a homepage for my dog
YO! I got myself a fanny pack
They were having a sale down at the Gap
Spend my nights with a role of bubble wrap
Pop! Pop! Hope no one sees me, gettin' freaky.

I <3 White and Nerdy!!!!!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

Captain Brain said:
			
		

>



lol   im eating popcorn right now..


----------



## MouseSKIteer

i wish i had popcorn


----------



## MouseSKIteer

i cant only eat it on the computer


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## MouseSKIteer

is that like ur favorite smiliey or something?


----------



## aris320

I can't wait for 16 days to go by! can someone help me make the go by quicker, please??!!!!!!


----------



## MouseSKIteer

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> coz now thats just a memory since you took your love away




how did u get the heart in ur sig??


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## MouseSKIteer

0
0o
0o0
0o0o
0o0o0
0o0o0o
0o0o0o0
0o0o0o0o
0o0o0o0o0
0o0o0o0o0o
0o0o0o0o0o0
0o0o0o0o0o0o
0o0o0o0o0o0o0
0o0o0o0o0o0o0o
0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0
0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o
0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0
0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o
0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0
0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o
0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0
0o0o0o0o0o0o0o
0o0o0o0o0o0o0
0o0o0o0o0o0o
0o0o0o0o0o0
0o0o0o0o0o
0o0o0o0o0
0o0o0o0o
0o0o0o0
0o0o0o
0o0o0
0o0o
0o0
0o
0


----------



## EyoreFANS12

1
12
121
1212
12121
121212
1212121
12121212
121212121
1212121212
12121212121
121212121212
1212121212121
12121212121212
121212121212121
1212121212121212
12121212121212121
121212121212121212
1212121212121212121
12121212121212121212
1
12
121
1212
12121
121212
1212121
12121212
121212121
1212121212
12121212121
121212121212
1212121212121
12121212121212
121212121212121
1212121212121212
12121212121212121
121212121212121212
1212121212121212121


----------



## EyoreFANS12




----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

woohoo i have 800 posts!!!!!!


----------



## minniesBFF

hey kalyn!!! somehow I knew you were gonna be on.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

uhh! wats that supposed to mean? im not on here ALL the time... okay maybe i am.. but i cant help it!! lol


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> uhh! wats that supposed to mean? im not on here ALL the time... okay maybe i am.. but i cant help it!! lol


thats not what I meant, I just meant that your always on at this time. I didn't mean to offend you. lol


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## minniesBFF

two days until friday.
and Im going to disney on ice tomorrow.  Im sooooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

yay! i leave for disney tomorrow!


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> yay! i leave for disney tomorrow!


GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!I wish I were leaving for disney tomorrow.  Do you have that "yay Im leaving for disney tomorrow!!!" feeling???I always get that feeling before I go to disney.  have fun. you have to tell me all about it when you get back!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!I wish I were leaving for disney tomorrow.  Do you have that "yay Im leaving for disney tomorrow!!!" feeling???I always get that feeling before I go to disney.  have fun. you have to tell me all about it when you get back!



yeah im really excited... i hope tomorrow goes by fast! yeah im sure yall are gonna miss me for 9 days!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> yeah im really excited... i hope tomorrow goes by fast! yeah im sure yall are gonna miss me for 9 days!


Ill miss you, maybe. lol


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## minniesBFF




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> Ill miss you, maybe. lol



maybe?   fine be like that!


----------



## minniesBFF

post #300!!!!! YAY!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

congrats!!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## Princess Ash

I have been ignoring my homework almost ALL night.

And now i'm going to be tired and grouchy in the morning because of it.

Thought I'd let you all know this...


----------



## CrazyChik

lalala

i have done all homework! except R.E


----------



## kjkcool

I got lost trying to find this thread!Not kidding!
lol


----------



## kjkcool

Captain Brain said:
			
		

>


 When did they get that one?!


----------



## CrazyChik

yohoyoho a pirates life for me


----------



## AngienLuLu

i
i h
i ha
i hav
i have
i have i
i have is
i have iss
i have issu
i have issue
i have issues
i have issue
i have issu
i have iss
i have is
i have i
i have
i hav
i ha
i h
i


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah you do!!! jk jk jk


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

know a song i LOVE????????????

remember the name:fort minor
look it up!!!!  i love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

lalala


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

woohhoo


----------



## CrazyChik

i said too much
went way too far
it's only now now we're apart
that i can see i was wrong
and your were i beling
so plz don't make me cry
i no u dnt believe it
but i really didnt mean it
when i said goodbye


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

I remember when 
I remember 
I remember when I lost my mind 
There was something so pleasant about that face 
Even your emotions had an echo 
In so much space


----------



## CrazyChik

i'm trying to think of a song!


----------



## AngienLuLu




----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

We all live in a yellow submarine
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine
We all live in a yellow submarine
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine


----------



## jaycat

I like Muffins.


----------



## minniesBFF

randomness...


----------



## BandGeek911

Q: Why did Mozart kill his chickens? 
A: Because they always ran around screaming, "Bach! Bach! Bach!"


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Q: Why did Mozart kill his chickens?
> A: Because they always ran around screaming, "Bach! Bach! Bach!"



You. Post pics on Eye Candy thread and you'll be amazing.  ​


----------



## Dreaming_of_Disney

*Why did the chicken cross the road?* 


Highlight below:

To get to the other side!

   

I crack myself up.


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalla


----------



## Starfire

HellO Hazzi0 how0 are0 you0 hazzi0 lol0


----------



## CrazyChik

that0 was0 well0 remebered0 lol0


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Hi Hazzi!
You changed your avitar! 
Everyone says hi to you!


----------



## CrazyChik

who did??? me i haven't changed it since you last saw it. tho maybe i should


----------



## CrazyChik

there now it is changed.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

I am sorry!   
I was thinking of someone else


----------



## CrazyChik

it's ok   weird but ok


----------



## Starfire

I'm back sorry i went my laptop went off


----------



## CrazyChik

oh  ok. my sister loves my flapjacks and im off for tea pot noodles and flapjacks


----------



## BestLittleLauren

My name is bestlittlelauren. This message is brought to you by gold fish! The snack that smiles back, Gold Fish


----------



## CrazyChik

i am very very afraid!!


----------



## saltnpepper

i want goldfish !!!!!!!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

I am soooo board I just made cookies for my churchs thanks giving feats!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Anyone from OHIO? I am!


----------



## CrazyChik

nope.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Hazzi how do you put the avitars in the code? I have the code but it says not found website ? What even is the code! I NEED HELP PPPPLLLLLLEASSEEEEE!


----------



## CrazyChik

huh???? what do you mean????


----------



## EyoreFANS12

How do you get your cool avitars?  ( I am not furious at you I am just ssssssssoooo confused!) SORRY!


----------



## CrazyChik

oh i right click ones i like and save picture then browse open up the picture on here and voila


----------



## EyoreFANS12

HUH? i think i will stick to this

THankyou though!


----------



## CrazyChik

lol. do you know where i can get some christmas pics for christmas like the ones in brits sig??? i want 2 of them alongside sparky in a christmas hat


----------



## CrazyChik

it's sad so sad it's a sad sad sitaution
and sorry seems to be the hardest word


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

Show me what it's like
To be the last one standing
And teach me wrong from right
And I'll show you what I can be
Say it for me
Say it to me
And I'll leave this life behind me
Say it if it's worth saving me


----------



## goofyandplutoluver




----------



## CrazyChik

What do I gotta do to make you love me?
What do I gotta do to make you care?
What do I gotta when lightning strikes me
And I wake to find that you're not there?

What do I gotta do to make you want me?
What do I gotta do to be heard?
And what do I say when its all over, babe,
And sorry seems to be the hardest word?

It's sad
So sad
It's a sad situation
And it's getting more and more and more absurd
It's sad
So sad
Why can't we talk it over, babe?
Oh, it seems to me
That sorry seems to be the hardest word
Ohh...

It's sad
So sad
It's a sad situation
And it's getting more and more and more absurd
It's sad
So sad
Why can't we talk it over, babe?
Oh, it seems to me
That sorry seems to be the hardest word


What do I gotta do to make you love me?
What do I gotta do to make you care?
Yeah, and what do I do when lightning strikes me?
What do I gotta do?
What do I gotta do, oh
When sorry seems to be the hardest word?


----------



## CrazyChik

No excuses
I won't apologise
Or justify your lies
Come and find me
Tell them to me
Look me in the eyes


----------



## CrazyChik

I'm not scared of dying, I just don't want to
If I stop lying, I'll just disappoint you

Come undone
They're selling razor blades and mirrors in the street
Come undone
I pray when I'm coming down, you'll be asleep
Come undone
If I ever hurt you, your revenge will be so sweet
Because I'm scum, and I'm your son
I come undone

So write another ballad, mix it on a Wednesday
Sell it on a Thursday buy a yacht on Saturday
It's a love song, a love song
Do another interview, sing a bunch of lies
Tell about celebrities that I despise
And sing love songs, we sing love songs so sincere

So sincere

Come undone
They're selling razor blades and mirrors in the street
Come undone
I pray when I'm coming down, you'll be asleep
Come undone
The young pretend you're in the clouds above the sea
I come undone
I am scum
Love your son
You've gotta love your son
Come undone
You've gotta love you son
Come undone

Love your son
I am scum
I am scum
I am scum
I am scum
I am scum
I am scum


----------



## CrazyChik

No regrets they don't work
No regrets they only hurt
Sing me a love song
Drop me a line
Suppose it's just a point of view
But they tell me I'm doing fine

I know from the outside
We looked good for eachother
Felt things were going wrong
When you didn't like my mother

I don't want to hate but that's
All you've left me with
A bitter aftertaste and a fantasy of
How we all could live


----------



## CrazyChik

I could stay awake just to hear you breathin
Watch you smile while you are sleepin
While youre far away and dreamin
I could spend my life in this sweet surrender
I could stay lost in this moment---forever
Every moment spent with you is a moment I treasure

Dont wanna close my eyes
I dont wanna fall asleep 
Cause Id miss you baby
And I dont wanna miss a thing
Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream would never do
Id still miss you baby
And I dont wanna miss a thing

Lyin close to you
Feelin your heart beatin
And Im wondering what your dreamin
Wonderin if its me youre seein
Then I kiss your eyes
And thank God were together
I just wanna stay with you in this moment forever, forever and ever

I dont wanna close my eyes
I dont wanna fall asleep
Cause Id miss you baby
And I dont wanna miss a thing
Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream would never do
Id still miss you baby
And I dont wanna miss a thing

I dont wanna miss one smile
I dont wanna miss one kiss
I just wanna be wich you right here with you
Just like this
I just wanna hold you close
A feel your heart so close to mine
And just stay here in this moment, for all the rest of time
Yeah (yeah) Yeah (yeah) yyyeeeaaahhh.....

Dont wanna close my eyes
Dont wanna fall asleep
Cause Id miss you baby
And I dont wanna miss a thing
Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream would never do
Ill still miss you baby
And I dont wanna miss a thing

I dont wanna close my eyes
I dont wanna fall asleep
Cause Id miss you baby
And I dont wanna miss a thing
Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream would never do
Ill still miss you baby
And I dont wanna miss a thing
Dont wanna close my eyes
I dont wanna fall asleep yeah
And I dont wanna miss a thing


----------



## EyoreFANS12




----------



## Sports Blondie

Sara Beth is scared to death
To hear what the doctor will say
She hasn't been well, since the day that she fell
And the bruise just won't go away

So she sits and she waits with her mother and dad
And flips through an old magazine
Till the nurse with the smile stands in the door
And says will you please come with me

Sara Beth is scared to death
Cause the doctor just told her the news
Between the red cells and white, something's not right
But we're gonna take care of you

Six chances in ten, it won't come back again
With the therapy we're gonna try
It's just been approved, it's the strongest there is
And I think that we caught it in time
And Sara Beth closes her eyes.

And she dreams she's dancing
Around and around without any cares
And her very first love is holding her close
And a soft wind is blowing her hair

Sara Beth is scared to death
As she sits holding her mom
Cause it would be a mistake for someone to take
A bald headed girl to the prom

For just this morning, right here on her pillow
Was the cruelest of any surprise
And she cried when she gathered it all in her hands
The proof that she couldn't deny
And Sara Beth closes her eyes

And she dreams she's dancing
Around and around without any cares
And her very first love is holding her close
And a soft wind is blowing her hair

It's quarter to seven, that boy's at the door
And her daddy ushers him in
And when he takes off his cap
They all start to cry
Cause this morning where his hair had all been
Softly she touches just skin

And they go dancing, around and around
Without any cares
And her very first true love is holding her close
And for a moment she isn't scared


----------



## CrazyChik

First I was afraid
I was petrified
Kept thinking I could never live
without you by my side
But then I spent so many nights
thinking how you did me wrong
I grew strong
I learned how to get along
and so you're back
from outer space
I just walked in to find you here
with that sad look upon your face
I should have changed that stupid lock
I should have made you leave your key
If I had known for just one second
you'd be back to bother me

Go on now go walk out the door
just turn around now
'cause you're not welcome anymore
weren't you the one who tried to hurt me with goodbye
you think I'd crumble
you think I'd lay down and die
Oh no, not I
I will survive
as long as i know how to love
I know I will stay alive
I've got all my life to live
I've got all my love to give
and I'll survive
I will survive (hey hey)

It took all the strength I had
not to fall apart
kept trying hard to mend
the pieces of my broken heart
and I spent oh so many nights
just feeling sorry for myself
I used to cry
Now I hold my head up high
and you see me
somebody new
I'm not that chained up little girl
who fell in love with you
and so you felt like dropping in
and just expect me to be free
now I'm saving all my loving
for someone who's loving me

Go on now go walk out the door
just turn around now
'cause you're not welcome anymore
weren't you the one who tried to break me with goodbye
you think I'd crumble
you think I'd lay down and die
Oh no, not I
I will survive
as long as i know how to love
I know I will stay alive
I've got all my life to live
I've got all my love to give
and I'll survive
I will survive (oh)

Go on now go walk out the door
just turn around now
'cause you're not welcome anymore
weren't you the one who tried to break me with goodbye
you think I'd crumble
you think I'd lay down and die
Oh no, not I
I will survive
as long as i know how to love
I know I will stay alive
I've got all my life to live
I've got all my love to give
and I'll survive
I will survive 
I will survive...!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

[STORYTELLERS]
One small girl
In a tree
Torn from her mother
Crying in fright
One small girl
Tossed by sea
And left to face
The stormy night
Once small girl
Holding tight

[STORYTELLERS (Spoken in rhythm)]
At last the storm subsided.
And the morning sun glowed.
And two old peasants
came cautiously
down the road.

[TONTON JULIAN]
Mama Euralie!

[MAMA EURALIE]
Tonton Julian!

[MAMA (spoken)]
Asaka is smiling again, Julian.

[TONTON]
This morning she smiles. Last night she tried
to blow our heads off.

[MAMA]
Ah, Julian, just listen to those birds.

[BIRDS]
Coo coo coo coo coo
Coo coo coo coo coo

[LITTLE TI MOUNE]
Aaaahh!

[TONTON]
What kind of bird is that?

[MAMA]
Look! There!

[MAMA]
One small face
Two small knees

[TONTON]
Why are you up there?

[MAMA]
What is your name?

[MAMA]
The girl can't speak

[TONTON (Gesturing up)]
And they're to blame
Agwe probably meant to kill her

[MAMA (spoken in rhythm)]
The she'd be dead

[TONTON]
It's possible he forgot

[MAMA]
The god's don't forget

[TONTON]
Then they had some reason to spare
Her life

[BOTH]
It's best that we don't know what
One small girl...
Better not.

[TONTON (spoken)]
But we are too old for children

[MAMA]
We have no room, and no food...

[ERZULIE]
And not knowing why, they followed
their hearts back to the tree, gently lifted
the terrified child down...

[LITTLE TI MOUNE]
Noo!!!

[ERZULIE]
And discovered that she could speak after all.

[MEN]
One small girl

[WOMEN]
In the way

[MAMA]
Constantly hungry

[TONTON]
Learning too quick

[ALL (but little Ti Moune)]
One small girl 
Hard at play

[TONTON]
She makes me smile

[MAMA]
She scares me sick!

[ERZULIE]
And they scolded and teased
And held her
And mended the clothes she tore

[ALL (but Mama, Tonton and Little Ti Moune)]
And the hut was crowded 
And food was scarce
And somehow, their lives held more
One small girl
To live for.

[A STORYTELLER]
They named her Desiree Dieu-Donne or
God-Given Desire. But in their affection, they
simply called her Ti Moune.

[LITTLE TI MOUNE]
What does Ti Moune mean, Mama?

[MAMA]
It means little orphan. Saved by the gods for 
something special!

[LITTLE TI MOUNE]
What is it?

[MAMA]
Ti Moune, if we knew why the gods did the
things they do, we would be gods ourselves!

[LITTLE TI MOUNE]
Someday I'm going to ask them, Mama!

[ALL (but Mama, Tonton and Little Ti Moune)]
Sweet as a eucalyptus
And terrible as a tempest
Banging a drun
And humming a tune...
Ti Moune
Falling 
And running
And calling
And growing
And growing
And growing
And growing...up too soon...

[TONTON]
One small girl

[MAMA]
Not so small

[TONTON]
Lost in those daydreams

[MAMA]
Day after day
[STROYTELLERS]
Ooh way ooh

[TONTON]
Call her name

[MAMA]
No, don't call
[STROYTELLERS]
Ooh way ooh

[BOTH]
Her ears 
Don't hear
She's far away

[TONTON]
And I know that 
She's getting older

[MAMA]
I know that it's 
Meant to be

[BOTH]
And my arms 
Can't hold her
And keep her small
But all that my 
Heart can see...
Aaahhh

[MAMA, TONTON]
Is one small 
Girl
[MEN]
One small
Girl
[WOMEN]
One small
Girl
[MAMA, TONTON]
One small 
Girl
[MEN]
One small
Girl
[WOMEN]
One small
Girl
[MAMA, TONTON]
One small
Girl
[MEN]
One small
Girl
[WOMEN]
One small
Girl

[MAMA, TONTON]
In a tree

[ALL]
Ooh, ooh way ooh
Ooh, ooh way ooh...


----------



## CrazyChik

I'm Standing on a bridge 
I'm waitin in the dark 
I thought that you'd be here by now 
Theres nothing but the rain 
No footsteps on the ground 
I'm listening but theres no sound 

Isn't anyone tryin to find me? 
Won't someone please take me home 
It's a damn cold night 
Trying to figure out this life 
Wont you take me by the hand 
take me somewhere new 
I dont know who you are 
but I'm, I'm with you 

im looking for a place 
searching for a face 
is there anybody here i know 
cause nothings going right 
and everythigns a mess 
and no one likes to be alone 

Isn't anyone tryin to find me? 
Won't someone please take me home 
It's a damn cold night 
Trying to figure out this life 
Wont you take me by the hand 
take me somewhere new 
I dont know who you are 
but I'm, I'm with you 

oh why is everything so confusing 
maybe I'm just out of my mind 
yea yea yea 

It's a damn cold night 
Trying to figure out this life 
Wont you take me by the hand 
take me somewhere new 
I dont know who you are 
but I'm, I'm with you 

Take me by the hand 
take me somewhere new 
I dont know who you are 
but I'm, I'm with you 
I'm with you 

Take me by the hand 
take me somewhere new 
I dont know who you are 
but I'm, I'm with you 
I'm with you 
I'm with you...


----------



## CrazyChik

Mcfly Lyrics

Don't Stop Me Now Lyrics



Tonight I'm gonna have myself a real good time 
I feel alive 
And the world is turning inside out, yeah 
And floating around in ecstasy 
So don't stop me now 
Don't stop me 
'Cause I'm having a good time, having a good time 
I'm a shooting star leaping through the skies 
Like a tiger defying the laws of gravity 
A racing car passing by like Lady Godiva 
I'm gonna go, go, go 
There's no stopping me 

I'm burnin' through the skies yeah 
Two hundred degrees 
That's why they call me Mister Fahrenheit 
I'm trav'ling at the speed of light 
I wanna make a supersonic man out of you 

Don't stop me now I'm having such a good time 
I'm having a ball 
Don't stop me now 
If you wanna have a good time just give me a call 
Don't stop me now ('Cause I'm having a good time) 
Don't stop me now (Yeah I'm havin' a good time) 
I don't want to stop at all 

I'm a rocket ship on my way to Mars 
On a collision course 
I am a satellite I'm out of control 
I am a sex machine ready to reload 
Like an atom bomb about to oh oh oh oh oh explode 

I'm burnin' through the skies yeah 
Two hundred degrees 
That's why they call me Mister Fahrenheit 
I'm trav'ling at the speed of light 
I wanna make a supersonic woman of you 

Don't stop me don't stop me 
Don't stop me hey hey hey 
Don't stop me don't stop me 
Ooh ooh ooh 
Don't stop me don't stop me 
Have a good time good time 
Don't stop me don't stop me ooohh 

Oh, I'm burnin' through the skies yeah 
Two hundred degrees 
That's why they call me Mister Fahrenheit 
I'm trav'ling at the speed of light 
I wanna make a supersonic man out of you 

Don't stop me now I'm having such a good time 
I'm having a ball 
Don't stop me now 
If you wanna have a good time 
Just give me a call 
Don't stop me now ('Cause I'm having a good time) 
Don't stop me now (Yes I'm havin' a good time) 
I don't want to stop at all


----------



## CrazyChik

It's sad
So sad
It's a sad sad situation
And it's getting more and more  absurd
It's sad
So sad
Why can't we talk it over?
Oh, it seems to me
That sorry seems to be the hardest word



there my fave part with a tiny bit of editing


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

hello people


----------



## Sports Blondie

Hey


----------



## BandGeek911

Why is Dora the Explorer on at 8:00 at night? Isn't that supposed to be on in the morning? =\


=] According to Dora...today is Friendship Day!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

Lesley Gore 
It's My Party 


Nobody knows where my Johnny has gone
Judy left the same time
Why was he holding her hand
When he's supposed to be mine

It's my party, and I'll cry if I want to
Cry if I want to, cry if I want to
You would cry too if it happened to you

Playin' my records, keep dancin' all night
Leave me alone for a while
'Till Johnny's dancin' with me
I've got no reason to smile

It's my party, and I'll cry if I want to
Cry if I want to, cry if I want to
You would cry too if it happened to you

[Lead Break]

Judy and Johnny just walked through the door
Like a queen with her king
Oh what a birthday surprise
Judy's wearin' his ring

It's my party, and I'll cry if I want to
Cry if I want to, cry if I want to
You would cry too if it happened to you


----------



## swimmingneno

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Why is Dora the Explorer on at 8:00 at night? Isn't that supposed to be on in the morning? =\
> 
> 
> =] According to Dora...today is Friendship Day!


 sooo cool... NOt... lol


----------



## minniesBFF

hola!!!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Hello!  or salut!
OR Vwa! 

Je' Mappele
ROSE Name in french!
My stupid vmk name awsomeperfectrose!


----------



## CrazyChik

hallo bonjour hello salut hi


----------



## CrazyChik

words are not enough


----------



## kjkcool

Hazzi!What's up girl?!
How's that pony been?!


----------



## kjkcool

I hate how truly is spelled!
Lichtenstein!
WORD OF THE DAY!YAY!
Disney's Robin Hood is out on video tommorow.
I liked it when I was little,never got it though....


----------



## kjkcool

I've about decided that for a cheap graduation trip,I - wait I am!
I SHALL MAKE A PILGRIMIGE TO WALT DISNEY WORLD FOR THE PIRATES OF THE CARRIBEAN 3 PRMEIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wouldn't it be awesome to see my guys then?!
Ahhh!I'm swooning!
I never swooned until I watched Pirates Of The Carribbean!
Now,I can't stop!lol!


----------



## kjkcool

I believe I shall post on a whole page,I can do it!


----------



## kjkcool

Yo Ho,Yo Ho,Jack and Will for me!


----------



## kjkcool

Wooopideeeeeeeeemieppepeninininiknsetttttttwweerttyyyuitititrororkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!
Kk


----------



## kjkcool

Miss Mary Mack,Mack,Mack,
All dressed in black,black,black!
With silver buttons,buttons,buttons,
all down her back,back,back!
(I can't remember the rest)


----------



## kjkcool

Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!
Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!
Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!Will,Jack,Johnny,Orlando!


----------



## kjkcool

Posting is fun!I like posting!


----------



## kjkcool

I think Rob And Big is SO funny!


----------



## kjkcool

We wish you a merry Christmas and a happy New Year!


----------



## kjkcool

Ah,The Power Of Fudge Rounds!
Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 40 seconds.
IF YOU WERE REALLY TRULY(hate the spelling!)HONESTLY SORRY,YOU'D STOP THIS ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Where's that flaming smilie!?O.k. here it is
                        
YAY!
I just put my mouse ears on........


----------



## kjkcool

I think the Tag Fairy should
Merry Tagus for Christmas   !
That is a sign of my brilliance!Who else would have thought of it?!
(Don't answer that!LOL!)


----------



## BandGeek911

Woahh... you took up like a whole page girl!!!!! 


lolo

I wish it was Wednesdayyyyy


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Woahh... you took up like a whole page girl!!!!!
> 
> 
> lolo
> 
> I wish it was Wednesdayyyyy


 I wish it was tommorow afternoon!
Yup,I came,I saw,I filled up a whole page,mission accomplished!
LOL!


----------



## kjkcool

Just need one more post....
Pirate Princess
Word Woman
that's about all of my fakey titles I can think of!LOL!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

who else here LOVES cheese in a can, oh no, the kind that u squirt out of a can?


----------



## EyoreFANS12

nope         I have got a new avitar!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

cute!!!


----------



## Sports Blondie

I love your avatar^^^


----------



## minniesBFF

thanksgiving break this week. no school thursday and friday!!!   but now tuesday and wednesday will go really ssslllllooowwwww!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Hazzi!What's up girl?!
> How's that pony been?!



naughty. we took him in the school for his first time and he tried to buck and get me off when i asked for canter. and he kept napping past the jump. we put it down to the fact he was new and he was usually ridden by beginners so he hadn't cantered or jumped for ages.

he was good on the hack though if a little fast


----------



## kjkcool

Would you blame him?!If I got impatient with a kid on my back,I'd probably try it!lol!


----------



## kjkcool

wannnahagaloogie!


----------



## kjkcool

Poor poor people!I'm off tommorow AND Thrus and Fri!


----------



## BandGeek911

I have a half day tomorrow =P 


Then I'm off Thursday and Friday.


----------



## kjkcool

Hey Mel!
It'll be sucky tommorow because I'll have to go to my mom to work so we can leave for my Grandparents ASAP for Thanksgiving.Six hours of boredom!


----------



## saltnpepper

i did not have any half days this wwek but i do not thursday and friday off


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Hey Mel!
> It'll be sucky tommorow because I'll have to go to my mom to work so we can leave for my Grandparents ASAP for Thanksgiving.Six hours of boredom!





At least you won't have to wake up early!

And...ohh yeah... I do have school [sorta] on Thursday! [Yes on Thanksgiving!] I have to be at the school before 7:50 because we have a stupid football game! Ughh... whhhhy do I have to wake up early when everybody else gets to sleep in? =P


----------



## kjkcool

Uh..yeah I do!LOL!I'll have to get up at 6,I usually get up at 6:30.
Mel,look at the pins I posted on the pin collector thread!
You're gonna love them!


----------



## kjkcool

I HAVE TO GET A CELLPHONE FOR CHRISTMAS!
I really want this one
http://www.cingular.com/cell-phone-...q_phoneName=Motorola+RAZR+V3r&q_sku=sku250004


----------



## EyoreFANS12

I want a pink razor!!!!!!!!!!!!

Who likes my avitar?


----------



## saltnpepper

i do! I <3 eeyore!!!!!!!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

saltnpepper said:
			
		

> i do! I <3 eeyore!!!!!!!



Thanks ! You made me very HAPPY!


----------



## saltnpepper

No problem   

Well... hmmm... what else to say.....

Eeyore rocks !!!!!!!!!
i wish it went bigger


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Chikin.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

UMMMMMMM I can tell you a story or talk for a long time!


----------



## saltnpepper

Ok !!!!!!!!!! I <3 stories and by the way above your avatar are u reffering to Bucks BBQ Seasoning cause i <3 that stuff i eat it plain!!!!!!!!!!! Ingnore that plz it is a team LOL - goes ans sits in corner embarrased  ) right? or am i wrong... -confused- Ahhh i wish i readit better i thought brow was brownies and so on and on ! U can tell what i am thinking of now


----------



## EyoreFANS12

First it starts with when the chickens attack!JK!
This might be boring but if you want read it.
The Mayflower Compact 
November 11, 1620
(This was November 21, old style calendar)

In the name of God, Amen. We, whose names are underwritten, the Loyal Subjects of our dread Sovereigne Lord, King James, by the Grace of God, of Great Britaine, France, and Ireland, King, Defender of the Faith, c.

Having undertaken for the Glory of God, and Advancement of the Christian Faith, and the Honour of our King and Country, a Voyage to plant the first colony in the Northerne Parts of Virginia; doe, by these Presents, solemnly and mutually in the Presence of God and one of another, covenant and combine ourselves together into a civill Body Politick, for our better Ordering and Preservation, and Furtherance of the Ends aforesaid; And by Virtue hereof do enact, constitute, and frame, such just and equall Laws, Ordinances, Acts, Constitutions, and Offices, from time to time, as shall be thought most meete and convenient for the Generall Good of the Colonie; unto which we promise all due Submission and Obedience.

In Witness whereof we have hereunto subscribed our names at Cape Cod the eleventh of November, in the Raigne of our Sovereigne Lord, King James of England, France, and Ireland, the eighteenth, and of Scotland, the fiftie-fourth, Anno. Domini, 1620.

Mr. John Carver Mr. Stephen Hopkins 
Mr. William Bradford Digery Priest 
Mr. Edward Winslow Thomas Williams 
Mr. William Brewster Gilbert Winslow 
Isaac Allerton Edmund Margesson 
Miles Standish Peter Brown 
John Alden Richard Bitteridge 
John Turner George Soule 
Francis Eaton Edward Tilly 
James Chilton John Tilly  
John Craxton Francis Cooke 
John Billington Thomas Rogers 
Joses Fletcher Thomas Tinker 
John Goodman John Ridgate 
Mr. Samuel Fuller Edward Fuller  
Mr. Christopher Martin Richard Clark 
Mr. William Mullins Richard Gardiner 
Mr. William White Mr. John Allerton 
Mr. Richard Warren Thomas English 
John Howland Edward Doten 
Edward Liester  

This starts it many years ago a ship called the mayflower sailed off on a voage. When the pilgrams went through many stormy nites. When the ship reached land the pilgrams got off built as much selter as they can. Later on in winter half of the pilgrams had died. Early in the spring pilgams found out they were not the only ones on that land. The pilgrams ran into a native american. When fall came the pilgrams and native americans were very good friends. During November the pilgrms made a feast with corn, turkey, corn bread ect.On thursday 23 in every november we think of being thankful.
Sorry if I board you. I did the best I could do!


----------



## kjkcool

EyoreFANS12 said:
			
		

> First it starts with when the chickens attack!JK!
> This might be boring but if you want read it.
> The Mayflower Compact
> November 11, 1620
> (This was November 21, old style calendar)
> 
> In the name of God, Amen. We, whose names are underwritten, the Loyal Subjects of our dread Sovereigne Lord, King James, by the Grace of God, of Great Britaine, France, and Ireland, King, Defender of the Faith, c.
> 
> Having undertaken for the Glory of God, and Advancement of the Christian Faith, and the Honour of our King and Country, a Voyage to plant the first colony in the Northerne Parts of Virginia; doe, by these Presents, solemnly and mutually in the Presence of God and one of another, covenant and combine ourselves together into a civill Body Politick, for our better Ordering and Preservation, and Furtherance of the Ends aforesaid; And by Virtue hereof do enact, constitute, and frame, such just and equall Laws, Ordinances, Acts, Constitutions, and Offices, from time to time, as shall be thought most meete and convenient for the Generall Good of the Colonie; unto which we promise all due Submission and Obedience.
> 
> In Witness whereof we have hereunto subscribed our names at Cape Cod the eleventh of November, in the Raigne of our Sovereigne Lord, King James of England, France, and Ireland, the eighteenth, and of Scotland, the fiftie-fourth, Anno. Domini, 1620.
> 
> Mr. John Carver Mr. Stephen Hopkins
> Mr. William Bradford Digery Priest
> Mr. Edward Winslow Thomas Williams
> Mr. William Brewster Gilbert Winslow
> Isaac Allerton Edmund Margesson
> Miles Standish Peter Brown
> John Alden Richard Bitteridge
> John Turner George Soule
> Francis Eaton Edward Tilly
> James Chilton John Tilly
> John Craxton Francis Cooke
> John Billington Thomas Rogers
> Joses Fletcher Thomas Tinker
> John Goodman John Ridgate
> Mr. Samuel Fuller Edward Fuller
> Mr. Christopher Martin Richard Clark
> Mr. William Mullins Richard Gardiner
> Mr. William White Mr. John Allerton
> Mr. Richard Warren Thomas English
> John Howland Edward Doten
> Edward Liester
> 
> This starts it many years ago a ship called the mayflower sailed off on a voage. When the pilgrams went through many stormy nites. When the ship reached land the pilgrams got off built as much selter as they can. Later on in winter half of the pilgrams had died. Early in the spring pilgams found out they were not the only ones on that land. The pilgrams ran into a native american. When fall came the pilgrams and native americans were very good friends. During November the pilgrms made a feast with corn, turkey, corn bread ect.On thursday 23 in every november we think of being thankful.
> Sorry if I board you. I did the best I could do!


 lol!
One of the greatest stories of all time,the tale of the Mayflower!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Thankyou so much! I am board. LOL! I sayed it close to thanksgiving why not?


----------



## kjkcool

Once apon a time,sometime,maybe now,maybe later,maybe next Tuesday,maybe on March 11 (one of the most blessed days of the entire year),maybe in outerspace in the year 2092,maybe never,HOW SHOULD I KNOW?!!!!!!!!!!!!,a girl....was typing on her computor!dundundun!
She was thinking about Orlando Bloom and JohhnyDepp,about how hot and cute they were,so,she had to search for them on Google Images instead of doing her boring book report that never mattered,cause she never cared about grades.She Googled away and got eye candy galore. Suddenly,the pictures of the hotties started moving and started saying "Come to us,beautiful one!!!!!"She put her finger on the screen and it went through. Right as she was about to jump through the screen to be with her men forever and always,the internet connection got unplugged.
THE END


----------



## kjkcool

Boy,my story was a nightmare!!!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

Meep!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

that is sssoo funny! DO YOU HAVE ANY OTHERS IF YOU DO POST THEM.P.S. PLEASE!


----------



## kjkcool

Well,that one was off the top of my head,your too kind!
Let me think a second.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

okay!


----------



## kjkcool

Once there was a herd of water buffalo.The buffalo lived in buffalo harmony until one day,a baby hippopotamoose,got seperated from his parents,Benny,the emu,and Gladis,the Hippo.The buffalo took pity on him and gave him a leaf to chew on and called the coast guard from the nearest toll booth.Then,they just had to leave cause water buffalo's have tight sceduals.
The baby Hippopotamoose grew up and was emotionally scarred for the rest of his days as a Dumbo look alike.Then the hyienas attacked!(But that's a whole other story....and I'm lazy.....)
THE END


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO board!


----------



## kjkcool

EyoreFANS12 said:
			
		

> Ha Ha Ha!


 Boy you must be bored!lol
It's okay,I love to entertain!
Once apon a time,there was a snowman named Smoosh.
Juvenile deliquents made him one day while they were skipping school and painting grafiti.He had a dream,to become the first snowman to get a medical licence and turn out better than his makers.He decided to go to college. On the first day of classes,he couldn't get up the stairs or climb up the ramp,too steep,so he took a little kid's stroller and rolled himself up,nothing was going to stop him!Nothing!He got inside the college and....he melted.Poor Smoosh never got to fufil his dream. He will always remain an important part of the college.His remains are in the janitors closet.


----------



## minniesBFF

I wish it was tomorrow today so that I wouldn't have to go to school tomorrow and I could stay up late on the dis.


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Once there was a herd of water buffalo.The buffalo lived in buffalo harmony until one day,a baby hippopotamoose,got seperated from his parents,Benny,the emu,and Gladis,the Hippo.The buffalo took pity on him and gave him a leaf to chew on and called the coast guard from the nearest toll booth.Then,they just had to leave cause water buffalo's have tight sceduals.
> The baby Hippopotamoose grew up and was emotionally scarred for the rest of his days as a Dumbo look alike.Then the hyienas attacked!(But that's a whole other story....and I'm lazy.....)
> THE END





 Don't leave me in suspense! Do the hyienas attack the forever scarrew baby hippo? Did the scarred for life baby hipp see a therapist or a shrink? 


Ugh... you must tell me more! 


=P


----------



## minniesBFF

I miss kalyn!!!  she went to WDW and left me here to do nothing until she comes back to post some good picks on the johnny and orlando eye candy thread.


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Don't leave me in suspense! Do the hyienas attack the forever scarrew baby hippo? Did the scarred for life baby hipp see a therapist or a shrink?
> 
> 
> Ugh... you must tell me more!
> 
> 
> =P


 Now Mel this is extremly immature,you can tell I didn't want to write more,or I would have but......
THE HYIENAS ATTACKED PITSBURG AND HAD TO BE SUBDUED BY THE SONG WHITE AND NERDY,THEY LAUGHED SO LONG AND HARD THEY GOT KNOCKED OUT!Then america gave them back to Africa.
The last time I saw the baby hippo,he had gone through so many therapists and shrinks that he had to go on Dr Phil.Dr.Phil made the baby hippo mad with one of his little remarks so he sat on Dr.Phil.Dr.Phil was overcome with the Wizard Of Oz effect and shriveled up,leaving his loafers behind.BH put the shoes on and became the talk show therapy guru.Oprah seeks vengence on him though because she could have become a talk show double threat if she would have gotten them.She wasted her snatching time waiting for an invite to Tom and Katie's wedding.Hippo is still emotionally scarred though.


----------



## kjkcool

Why has everyone died?!
No posting= death
DON'T YOU PEOPLE KNOW THAT?!
lol


----------



## minniesBFF

I dont wanna die!!! post, post, post!!!!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> I dont wanna die!!! post, post, post!!!!!!!


 She lives!!!!!!!!YES!


----------



## minniesBFF

I wanna higher post count, so im just gonna keep posting every 40 seconds...


----------



## minniesBFF

i am bored...
2 cool
2 be 
4gotten


----------



## kjkcool

Hi,my name's Katlyn,
I'm addicted to
POSTING!


----------



## minniesBFF

doo de doo...


----------



## kjkcool

I'd have to say...um....pie.


----------



## minniesBFF

I belong to disaholics anonymous.

hello, my name is sam
and I am addicted to the dis boards.


----------



## kjkcool

Welcome Sam!


----------



## kjkcool

I have decided to quit school and become a full time pirate.Haven't told my parents yet, but I'm sure they'll support me!LOL!


----------



## kjkcool

Yo hoho and a bottle of rum!


----------



## minniesBFF

ha, ya me too.  I think Ill join the crew of the black pearl.  not to work, just to stare at jack and will all day!!


----------



## minniesBFF

I think I have serious problems because I think that jack and will are real people sometimes and I hope that they will kidnap me and take me back to they're ship.  hey, a girl can dream!!!


----------



## kjkcool

You can go on the Pearl,I'll get my own ship with a bunch of cannons,shoot a hole in the pearl,take my hotties captive,make them join my crew,and stare at them all day.Yup,a pirates life for me!lol


----------



## minniesBFF

there should be a jack-and-willaholics anonymous group.
I would join!!!


----------



## kjkcool

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> I think I have serious problems because I think that jack and will are real people sometimes and I hope that they will kidnap me and take me back to they're ship.  hey, a girl can dream!!!


 If you have serious problems,so do everyone who's posting on the eye candy thread!lol!


----------



## minniesBFF

kjkcool said:
			
		

> You can go on the Pearl,I'll get my own ship with a bunch of cannons,shoot a hole in the pearl,take my hotties captive,make them join my crew,and stare at them all day.Yup,a pirates life for me!lol


well, your out a luck there, cuz now that I know your plan we can just attack you before you attack us!!! lol


----------



## kjkcool

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> there should be a jack-and-willaholics anonymous group.
> I would join!!!


 I think I tried to start one up before....


----------



## minniesBFF

kjkcool said:
			
		

> If you have serious problems,so do everyone who's posting on the eye candy thread!lol!


true, true.  I dont really mind being addicted to 2 hotties!


----------



## kjkcool

Let's make one!!!!


----------



## minniesBFF

ya!!! we're the founding members of the jack and will-aholics anonymous support group.  YAY!!!


----------



## kjkcool

I'm bored so I'm going to start it,I don't care who tries to flame it.Yay!I just saw you responded this is an edit.lol


----------



## PrincessKally

MinniesBFF in your sig whats COWED?


----------



## minniesBFF

kjkcool said:
			
		

> I'm bored so I'm going to start it,I don't care who tries to flame it.Yay!I just saw you responded this is an edit.lol


can you really blame us for being addicted to the two hottest men on the planet???


----------



## minniesBFF

PrincessKally said:
			
		

> MinniesBFF in your sig whats COWED?


It means Completely Obsessed With Everything Disney. Im in the club.


----------



## PrincessKally

OHH@ thats so cute and cool....thers a club?!


----------



## minniesBFF

PrincessKally said:
			
		

> OHH@ thats so cute and cool....thers a club?!


Yep.  all of us disaholics have a club to show how obsessed we are!


----------



## PrincessKally

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> Yep.  all of us disaholics have a club to show how obsessed we are!



Thats sweet....how can I join this toally awesome club?


----------



## minniesBFF

If your completely obsessed with everything disney, then your in the club. Welcome!!!


----------



## kjkcool

I think it's on the community board?Not sure though.


----------



## PrincessKally

I'm in the club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Proud to be COWED


----------



## kjkcool

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> If your completely obsessed with everything disney, then your in the club. Welcome!!!


 You just keep popping out everywhere!I never know when or where you'll post!lol!


----------



## PrincessKally

almost at 50 posts!  go me!


----------



## minniesBFF

kjkcool said:
			
		

> You just keep popping out everywhere!I never know when or where you'll post!lol!


I know. Im unpredictable. lol


----------



## minniesBFF

PrincessKally said:
			
		

> almost at 50 posts!  go me!


yay you!!! 
Ive been here for four months and I havent even reached the 1000 mark. Im such a loser!!!! lol


----------



## PrincessKally

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> yay you!!!
> Ive been here for four months and I havent even reached the 1000 mark. Im such a loser!!!! lol



ohh  i see! thats why your on this thread!!! I just want to get to 100!!! lol its only been roughly a month for me butsometimes im jsut soooo busy! but I love disney and try to post whenever I can!
And these smileys are just way to fun!


----------



## minniesBFF

PrincessKally said:
			
		

> ohh  i see! thats why your on this thread!!! I just want to get to 100!!! lol its only been roughly a month for me butsometimes im jsut soooo busy! but I love disney and try to post whenever I can!
> And these smileys are just way to fun!


I too am busy a lot, but I usually find time every day for the dis. but I am more of a reader sometimes.  you know what I mean???
p.s. I love the smilies too!!


----------



## minniesBFF

rackin up the posts!!!!


----------



## PrincessKally

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> I too am busy a lot, but I usually find time every day for the dis. but I am more of a reader sometimes.  you know what I mean???
> p.s. I love the smilies too!!



Ohh yahh I try to make some time everyday, and yah sometimes I just read ad don't have anything to post, sometimes depends on the day and the mood! Todays a good day lol


----------



## kjkcool




----------



## minniesBFF

this one is kinda creepy.
it looks like its head is going to explode!!!


----------



## kjkcool

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> this one is kinda creepy.
> it looks like its head is going to explode!!!


 Looks like he has a big pimple!lol!


----------



## PrincessKally

<---thats a funny one   reminds me of alien encounter[[i still like that ride wayy better than stich]]


----------



## minniesBFF

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Looks like he has a big pimple!lol!


Exactly!!!
I couldn't think of anything to describe it, but that sounds about right, a big pimple!!! lol


----------



## kjkcool

PrincessKally said:
			
		

> <---thats a funny one   reminds me of alien encounter[[i still like that ride wayy better than stich]]


 AE freaked me out so bad as a kid....lol


----------



## minniesBFF

kjkcool said:
			
		

> AE freaked me out so bad as a kid....lol


I never rode it. I was too scared. lol


----------



## minniesBFF

Im gonna go to bed pretty soon, but I dont have to tomorrow cuz I have thursday and friday off!!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

We';re getting major hatoration on the js and wt aholics thread.
"We shall overcome some day!"LOL!


----------



## PrincessKally

i ahted it as a kid and the year before they took it away i started riding it then i was sad it went away.......i have a half day of school tomorrow and I had a half day today. I love Thanksgiving!!!!!


----------



## minniesBFF

kjkcool said:
			
		

> We';re getting major hatoration on the js and wt aholics thread.
> "We shall overcome some day!"LOL!


I know. I kinda ticks me off when they come on and start complaining about it though. they turn almost all of the POTC threads into "god I hate POTC" threads.  Oh well.


----------



## kjkcool

If they don't like them and want to get rid of them,why post on them and keep them on the main page?!LOL!Their complaining just helps make it look popular!lol


----------



## minniesBFF

kjkcool said:
			
		

> If they don't like them and want to get rid of them,why post on them and keep them on the main page?!LOL!Their complaining just helps make it look popular!lol


I know.  why cant they just leave us alone and get on with the treatment of our addictions? lol


----------



## kjkcool

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> I know.  why cant they just leave us alone and get on with the treatment of our addictions? lol


 We need serious help!lol


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

wow, whats going on?


----------



## kjkcool

Go look,It's cooling down now though....


----------



## kjkcool

POTC Proud!
Pirate Power!
Pirate Princess
Pirate


----------



## CrazyChik

need to do teeth and brush hair. then eat flajacks  

lalalalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

so, whats everyone doing for thanksgiving?


----------



## CrazyChik

going to school dieing of boredom in 5 different lessons coming home on the bus eating and going to my house doing homewrk and DISing oh and taking a shower. perfect thanksgiving day huh??   yeah tomorrow is just a normal average day in britain   well for me anyways


----------



## MouseSKIteer

im going to my granparents house in arkansa in about 3 min...i live in Missouri so im pretty close


----------



## CrazyChik

cool. im assuming you lucky duckies get the day off school?


----------



## MouseSKIteer

ya i had school monday & tuesday...so i have today, tomorrow, & friday off


----------



## CrazyChik

i'm soo jealous. and dig this we break up from school on the 22nd of december and go back on the 8th january.

1. that is soo close to christmas that we break up 
2. we go back on my bday. great   everyones worst day and it's my bday


----------



## PrincessKally

yahh my school does that too we dont get out for winter break untill december 22nd---my mom likes that though, mroe x-mas shopping time for her. & plus since we aren't going back to school until the 8th we get to go on vacation for break...DISNEY HERE WE COME!


----------



## minniesBFF

We're going over to a family friends house.  Im excited because this year one of my really good friends is gonna be there.  last year no one was there so I sat there from 11 in the morning till 9 at night doing basically nothing except watching rudolph and playing with our friend's 3 year old son.  ffffuuunnn.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

HappyThanksgiving To all hope it is wonderful!


----------



## AngienLuLu

LADEDADEDUM LADEDADEDUM

Who's going to watch Show Me the Money tonight?


----------



## BandGeek911

Oh the weather outside is frightful

But the fire is so delightful

And since we've no place to go

Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!


It doesn't show signsof stopping

And I've bought some corn for popping

The lights are turned way down low

Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!


When we finally kissgoodnight

How I'll hate going out in the storm!

But if you'll really hold me tight

All the way home I'll be warm


The fire is slowly dying

And, my dear, we're still goodbying

But as long as you love me so

Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

BOARD! SMILE!


----------



## minniesBFF

im bored, but I dont have school tomorrow so im happy!!


----------



## izfreek

i have a 5 day weekend this week! it started today and lasts until sunday!


----------



## minniesBFF

I want more posts!
I luv the random thread!!


----------



## minniesBFF

la tee da....


----------



## DancinTinkerBelle

hey ppl!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Here's a lama, there's a llama, and another little llama, fuzzy llama, funny llama, llama llama, llama llama duck.


----------



## minniesBFF

Im listening to the wishes soundtrack, and I just realized how much I miss disney world.  I wanna watch wishes!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I was once a treehouse. I lived in a cake.


Ugh. Llama song. stuck in my head. Right next to Rocko's Modern Life.


----------



## PrincessKally

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> Im listening to the wishes soundtrack, and I just realized how much I miss disney world.  I wanna watch wishes!!!



I LOVE WISHES AND THE SOUNDTRACK!


----------



## minniesBFF

PrincessKally said:
			
		

> I LOVE WISHES AND THE SOUNDTRACK!


the soundtrack is amazing!!!!  I love it sooooo much!!


----------



## PrincessKally

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> the soundtrack is amazing!!!!  I love it sooooo much!!


ME 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minniesBFF

It almost makes me cry, and I'm not even kidding!!!


----------



## PrincessKally

ohhh! it ahs actually never made me cry, it makes me so happy!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Soarin' Makes me Cry.


----------



## minniesBFF

PrincessKally said:
			
		

> ohhh! it ahs actually never made me cry, it makes me so happy!!!


Its more like a happy cry. lol.  my heart flutters whenever I hear the song because it makes me so happy.


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalallalalalalalla


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Turkey Time! Who Loves Thanksgiving?


----------



## CrazyChik

i'd say me but like i said we no celebrate it

bring on christmas!


----------



## saltnpepper

i love thanksgiving i laways feel bad for the turkey tho


----------



## EyoreFANS12

170 POSTS!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Should I make a new siggy?


----------



## EyoreFANS12

you could get rid of the blessed picture! But otherwise awsome!  I would keep it the same! My opinion!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

180
or
!*)


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Okaaaaaaay


----------



## CrazyChik

whereso you get all yor christmas pics from i've looked around and i can't find anywhere


----------



## AngienLuLu

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> whereso you get all yor christmas pics from i've looked around and i can't find anywhere



http://www.iconator.com


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Lalalalalalala


----------



## AngienLuLu

"I wanna go back when getting high was on the swing set, Toys R Us was cooler than the mall, the mistakes were fixed with a do-over, and the worst thing you could get from the opposite sex was cooties." -Unknown


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

And When Mom & Dad were your heros and goodbyes were only meant till tomorrow..


<333 =]


----------



## CrazyChik

AngienLuLu said:
			
		

> http://www.iconator.com




thanx


----------



## goofyandplutoluver




----------



## CrazyChik

What's this? What's this?
There's color everywhere
What's this?
There's white things in the air
What's this?
I can't believe my eyes
I must be dreaming
Wake up, Jack, this isn't fair
What's this?

What's this? What's this?
There's something very wrong
What's this?
There's people singing songs

What's this?
The streets are lined with 
Little creatures laughing
Everybody seems so happy
Have I possibly gone daffy?
What is this?
What's this?

There are children throwing snowballs here 
Instead of throwing heads
They're busy building toys
And absolutely no one's dead

There's frost on every window
Oh, I can't believe my eyes
And in my bones I feel the warmth
That's coming from inside

Oh, look
What's this?
They're hanging mistletoe, they kiss
Why that looks so unique, inspired
They're gathering around to hear a story
Roasting chestnuts on a fire
What's this?
What's this?


In here they've got a little tree, how queer
And who would ever think
And why?

They're covering it with tiny little things
They've got electric lights on strings
And there's a smile on everyone
So, now, correct me if I'm wrong
This looks like fun
This looks like fun
Oh, could it be I got my wish?
What's this?

Oh my, what now?
The children are asleep
But look, there's nothing underneath
No ghouls, no witches here to scream and scare them
Or ensnare them, only little cozy things
Secure inside their dreamland
What's this?

The monsters are all missing
And the nightmares can't be found
And in their place there seems to be
Good feeling all around

Instead of screams, I swear 
I can hear music in the air
The smell of cakes and pies
Is absolutely everywhere

The sights, the sounds
They're everywhere and all around
I've never felt so good before
This empty place inside of me is filling up
I simply cannot get enough

I want it, oh, I want it
Oh, I want it for my own
I've got to know
I've got to know
What is this place that I have found?
What is this?
Christmas Town, hmm...


----------



## BandGeek911

*Your Emoticon is Cool*






You're not feeling particularly up or down, just relaxed and calm. You're ready for whatever is going to happen next!

*What Emoticon Best Represents You Right Now?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatemoticonbestrepresentsyourightnowquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

*Your Emoticon Is Smiling*






Right now, you're feeling cheerful and content - without a care in the world.

*What Emoticon Best Represents You Right Now?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatemoticonbestrepresentsyourightnowquiz/


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## saltnpepper

*Your Emoticon is Cool*






You're not feeling particularly up or down, just relaxed and calm. You're ready for whatever is going to happen next!

*What Emoticon Best Represents You Right Now?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatemoticonbestrepresentsyourightnowquiz/


----------



## EyoreFANS12

196 POstS!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

*Your Emoticon is Cool*






You're not feeling particularly up or down, just relaxed and calm. You're ready for whatever is going to happen next!

*What Emoticon Best Represents You Right Now?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatemoticonbestrepresentsyourightnowquiz/


----------



## EyoreFANS12




----------



## EyoreFANS12

Posting random posts!  Best thread ever!In a million years!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

200 POSTS!


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## minniesBFF

wasn't able to get on last night.  so how was everyone's thanksgiving?
mine was good.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

hey sam! im baacckk!! did ya miss me like you said you would?


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> hey sam! im baacckk!! did ya miss me like you said you would?


HHIII!!! yes, I missed you.  did you have a great time in WDW...without me!!! lol


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

it was okay.. i just didnt get to do alot of things so that kinda sucked.


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> it was okay.. i just didnt get to do alot of things so that kinda sucked.


that does kinda suck.   but at least you were in WDW and not at school.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol yep.. i missed 3 days!


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> lol yep.. i missed 3 days!


how long were you down there??


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

we stayed there 7 nights but we were supposed to stay 8.


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> we stayed there 7 nights but we were supposed to stay 8.


why was your trip cut short? that kinda sucks.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

because i couldnt really do anything so it was getting kinda boring plus my sister wanted to leave cause she hates disney world


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> because i couldnt really do anything so it was getting kinda boring plus my sister wanted to leave cause she hates disney world


your sister hates DISNEY WORLD!?!   
is there something wrong with her? lol


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol she doesnt really hate it but she gets bored with it after 4 or 5 days...lol i know shes really weird...


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> lol she doesnt really hate it but she gets bored with it after 4 or 5 days...lol i know shes really weird...


that is weird. Im never bored at disney, and we stay 10 days. but Im a five year old at heart, so that could have something to do with it.  im impressed with the little things...oooo look, something shiny! lol


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol me too.

 my mom is gonna tell me wat an Adult Book Store is.. i saw one on the way back from disney world and i dont know what it is but i know its something nasty lol.


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> lol me too.
> 
> my mom is gonna tell me wat an Adult Book Store is.. i saw one on the way back from disney world and i dont know what it is but i know its something nasty lol.


well, no comment there.   
btw, I know what an adult book store is and its nasty!! 
funny story: my youth group took a trip to Tampa in march, and my friend leora counted how many adult stores she saw while we were there.  her total was 12. thats just wrong!!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol. thats alot. yep this was the first one i saw and luckily there was only 2 cars there so i know theres not many perverts around there. anyway, my mom wouldn't tell me so i asked my sister. lol

and about the little kid thing, i always still want to go on the little fantasyland rides in MK like peter pan and snow white.lol i love 'em


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> lol. thats alot. yep this was the first one i saw and luckily there was only 2 cars there so i know theres not many perverts around there. anyway, my mom wouldn't tell me so i asked my sister. lol
> 
> and about the little kid thing, i always still want to go on the little fantasyland rides in MK like peter pan and snow white.lol i love 'em


I know me too!!! its not really a disney world trip if you dont ride all the classics!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol. 

what do you like better, the Grand Floridian or AKL?


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> lol.
> 
> what do you like better, the Grand Floridian or AKL?


I haven't stayed at either, but I would probably say AKL, I know Im crazy. but my family always thought we would be out of place in GF, and plus I think it would be cool to wake up and see all the wild animals out your window.


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalallalalalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## Starfire

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa that was random


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalalalalalallaing is awesome!!!


----------



## Starfire

Yay fro LAAAAAAAING!!! lol is awesome too lollollollol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## CrazyChik

oh yeah lol rox!!! lolololololololololol


----------



## Starfire

I love LOL, I love LOL I love LOL i love LOL


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## CrazyChik

Starfire said:
			
		

> I love LOL, I love LOL I love LOL i love LOL




but LOL loves me more!!!!! he's mine rach you can't have him


----------



## Starfire

LOL loves ME because I'm always LOLing LOL! LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## EyoreFANS12

You guys are having a Lol compitition!How funny!


----------



## Starfire

LOL LOL LOL ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

oh but LOL loves me more!!!

heres a rubbish photo of me and sparky coming back from a hack. my joddies are blue btw but it was yet so i had to waer the red coat   and if its blurry it's fom the phone!!





sorry im slouching!!! i look like a right mess


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Like I said on the other post! the horse is ssssooooo cute!


----------



## BandGeek911

Great pic Hazzi!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> oh but LOL loves me more!!!
> 
> heres a rubbish photo of me and sparky coming back from a hack. my joddies are blue btw but it was yet so i had to waer the red coat   and if its blurry it's fom the phone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry im slouching!!! i look like a right mess




Love it!   Because I had a horse Skipper that looked like sparkey. Then he passed away this year.    R.I.P skipper!


----------



## CrazyChik

aawwwww r.i.p skipper


----------



## Starfire

R.I.P Skipper


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Thanks. I have to get off in a few so later I will post a picture of him later.


----------



## CrazyChik

cool id love to see a piccie of him to see how similar he is. did you ride then carli?


----------



## Starfire

LOL


----------



## CrazyChik

ahem this is no laughing matter rach!!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> cool id love to see a piccie of him to see how similar he is. did you ride then carli?



I think he looks like him somewhat! But he was king of the stalls!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Bye Hazzi! Bye Rach!


----------



## CrazyChik

king of the stalls?????


----------



## EyoreFANS12

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> king of the stalls?????



He had to get everthing before the other horses!


----------



## CrazyChik

LOL!!! well all the horses get fed at deifferent times at our yard but last week it rained so i put spraky's food in a bucket in the rain and let him eat it without a leadrope(he had a headcollar on) while i stood under the shelter watching him


----------



## Starfire

hello peoples lol again


----------



## CrazyChik

lol hey again rach


----------



## Starfire

hey everyone sorry I haven't been on today


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Hi Rach!


----------



## CrazyChik

Starfire said:
			
		

> hey everyone sorry I haven't been on today




today?? you mean lately i think you've been on today!!!


----------



## Starfire

I haven't been on today your so funny Hazzi!  
I haven't been on for ages the last time I was on was like 2 secs ago
but sadly no i actually do need to go 
Bye


----------



## EyoreFANS12

BYE!


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## CrazyChik

bye you two


----------



## goofyandplutoluver




----------



## CrazyChik

weirdo's!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

|R|A|N|D|O|M|

my anti-drug


----------



## CrazyChik

h|a|z|z|i my anti drug lol!!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

hey peoples!


----------



## CrazyChik

hey


----------



## BandGeek911

Heyy. What's up?


----------



## CrazyChik

hello melissa


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

nothing much, i just woke up with a cold this morning. maybe i can miss more school! 

how bout yall?


----------



## CrazyChik

i'm good. i had a cold but it went yesterday. i dont get to miss school when i have a cold


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

why not?


----------



## Vulcandream

Committing a random act of posting here.


----------



## CrazyChik

coz its only a cough a blocked nose and some sneezes and an awful voice a sore throat and depressing nothing serious


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> coz its only a cough a blocked nose and some sneezes and an awful voice a sore throat and depressing nothing serious



lol. 

my throats just a little soar and my nose is kinda stuffy. i dont think my mom is gonna let me stay home cause i already missed 4 or 5 days


----------



## CrazyChik

lol. 

my sister is back from her one party. she jhas another to go to now


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol. your little sister?


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah she's my only sister


----------



## EyoreFANS12

HI!   I am back!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

where did you get that it is cold outside thing Hazzi?


----------



## CrazyChik

eerrmmm

www.iconator.com i think but i wouldn't swear to it


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Thanks!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Do you like my avitar?


----------



## CrazyChik

love it!!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

awww thanks!


----------



## CrazyChik

yw np any time

i love that reindeer in your sig too!!!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

I tried to find the thing you had in your sig  but i could not find it! Getting ready for the holidays!


----------



## CrazyChik

i think you had to search for christmas or something. im not sure i can't remember how i found it i just remembered i loved it


----------



## EyoreFANS12




----------



## CrazyChik

nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

lol!


----------



## BestLittleLauren

I use iconator to get my icons and avatars too!!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

HI!


----------



## CrazyChik

neat!!


----------



## EyoreFANS12




----------



## CrazyChik

11,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EyoreFANS12




----------



## CrazyChik

im in the mood for christmas songs!!!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

*240 POSTS!*


----------



## CrazyChik

11,000


----------



## saltnpepper

let it snow let it snow let it snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaycat

My class ring just came in...


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## aris320

can any1 make the next 6 days go by faster?


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Let me try!  LOL!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

NO 1 is on!


----------



## BandGeek911

Wow... I played the Sims 2 for like... a bazillion hours!




[Nah, jking... it was more like 2 lol]


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

i love that game!


----------



## PrincessKally

I Love the sims! especially sims 2!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

i love that game! i play it at my friends house everytime i go over there.. im gettin it for christmas!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

i got the sims 2 pets about a month ago i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

what is that? is it just like the sims 2 but with pets?


----------



## BandGeek911

ooofAiRyLuVxxx said:
			
		

> i got the sims 2 pets about a month ago i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





I really really want that game. I'm getting it for Christmas. I can't wait!!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> what is that? is it just like the sims 2 but with pets?



pretty much


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

is it the same price? cause if it is, im gettin that


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

i think so, but i think that u must have the regular sims on ur computer first


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

what? just for sims pets or both?


----------



## BandGeek911

Yea. Sims 2 Pets won't work if you don't have the sims 2...



sims 2 pets is an extention pack i think


----------



## chipndale!!!!

cheese is good


----------



## minniesBFF

ewwww. its almost sunday and that means that the next day is monday which means school again.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

thanks for reminding me!


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> thanks for reminding me!


no problem. lol. I seem to always remind people of bad things.  is that a sign?


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalalalalallalalalalala


----------



## Starfire

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Yea. Sims 2 Pets won't work if you don't have the sims 2...
> 
> 
> 
> sims 2 pets is an extention pack i think



Yeah, Sims 2 pets is an expansion pack its really good i recommend it lol


----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## Starfire

aww i like your penguin avatar Hazzi its so cute


----------



## CrazyChik

thanx.

ahhhh my jodies are so tight. i've either gottwen very very fat or these things have shrunk!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

VMK IS DOWN FOR ERRORS!


----------



## Nascar48

I have been hoed!


----------



## BestLittleLauren

I have not been hoed 

Vmk is open now..!


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## CrazyChik

i'm so boredy bored


----------



## saltnpepper

*Your 1920's Name is:*






Lurline Madeleine

*What's Your 1920's Name?*

http://www.blogthings.com/1920snamegenerator/


----------



## CrazyChik

eerrmmm nice name


----------



## saltnpepper

thx LOL


----------



## saltnpepper

but which is worse !! lol

*Your Irish Name Is...*






Siobhan Brennan

*What's your Irish Name?*

http://www.blogthings.com/irishnamegenerator/

(i am not even irish   )


----------



## CrazyChik

neither am i

i cant decide which is worse


----------



## saltnpepper

me neither but this one is deffianitly up there with them !

*Your French Name is:*






Vinvella St. Denis

*What's Your French Name?*

http://www.blogthings.com/frenchnamegenerator/

(once again i am not french)LOL


----------



## CrazyChik

do they do welsh names??


----------



## BandGeek911

*Your French Name is:*






Marianne Basque

*What's Your French Name?*

http://www.blogthings.com/frenchnamegenerator/


----------



## CrazyChik

*Your French Name is:*






Deja Cornu

*What's Your French Name?*

http://www.blogthings.com/frenchnamegenerator/

eeerrr


----------



## jaycat

*Your French Name is:*






Élodie Grandjean

*What's Your French Name?*

http://www.blogthings.com/frenchnamegenerator/


----------



## CrazyChik

*You Belong in Summer*






Energetic, creative, and very curious about the world...
You're not going to let anything hold you back, especially a cold day.
Whether you're chilling out at the beach or partying all night, you live for the warm weather.

*What Season Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatseasonareyouquiz/


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Belong in Spring*






Optimistic, lively, and almost always happy with the world...
You can truly appreciate the blooming nature of spring.
Whether you're planting flowers or dyeing Easter eggs, spring is definitely your season!

*What Season Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatseasonareyouquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

i <3 winter too

*You are 67% Capricorn*






*How Capricorn Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howcapricornareyouquiz/

EDIT: i am a capricorn btw


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Are Cookie Monster*






Misunderstood as a primal monster, you're a true hedonist with a huge sweet tooth.

You are usually feeling: Hungry. Cookies are preferred, but you'll eat anything if cookies aren't around.

You are famous for: Your slightly crazy eyes and usual way of speaking

How you life your life: In the moment. "Me want COOKIE!"

*The Sesame Street Personality Quiz*

http://www.blogthings.com/thesesamestreetpersonalityquiz/

lol  i LOVE cookie monster!


----------



## CrazyChik

lol

*You Passed 8th Grade Math*






Congratulations, you got 7/10 correct!

*Could You Pass 8th Grade Math?*

http://www.blogthings.com/couldyoupasseighthgrademathquiz/

woot and im on 7th grade!!

i know the 3 i got qrong was tuff our crap teacher hasn't covered yet


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You are*






*What Rejected Crayon Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/rejectedcrayonquiz/

lol it asked me what color underwear im wearing


----------



## CrazyChik

*You are*






*What Rejected Crayon Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/rejectedcrayonquiz/

well your not wearing the same as me lol


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You are*






*What Rejected Crayon Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/rejectedcrayonquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

*You Are a Drama Queen (or King)*






And the oscar goes to... you!
You're all about overreacting and just plain acting.
You see the world as your stage, and give a great performance.

And while you're friends may find you entertaining at times...
Everyone's secretly hoping that you'll just chill a little.
(But they'd never tell you - they fear your wrath!)

*Are You a Drama Queen (or King)?*

http://www.blogthings.com/areyouadramaqueenquiz/

hehehehehe


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You Are 30% Boyish and 70% Girlish*

Even if you're not a girl, you're very feminine.
You're in touch with your feelings, and your heart rules you.
A bit of a emotional roller coaster, one moment you're up and the next you're down.
But no matter what, you try to be as cute and perky as possible.

*How Boyish or Girlish Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howboyishorgirlishareyouquiz/


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Are Dr. Pepper*






You're very unique and funky, yet you still have a bit of traditionalism to you.
People who like you think they have great taste... and they usually do.

Your best soda match: Root Beer

Stay away from: 7 Up

*What Kind of Soda Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindofsodaareyouquiz/

i love taking quizzes! (not including school ones)


----------



## CrazyChik

*You Are 70% Boyish and 30% Girlish*

You are pretty evenly split down the middle - a total eunuch.
Okay, kidding about the eunuch part. But you do get along with both sexes.
You reject traditional gender roles. However, you don't actively fight them.
You're just you. You don't try to be what people expect you to be.

*How Boyish or Girlish Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howboyishorgirlishareyouquiz/

great!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You Are 68% Addicted to Love*






Might as well face it, you're very addicted to love.
But you're not really getting the deep love you seek.
Short lived, dramatic relationships are more your style.
Let go of needing someone, and you may find someone you actually want.

*Are You Addicted to Love?*

http://www.blogthings.com/areyouaddictedtolovequiz/


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Are Apple Pie*






You're the perfect combo of comforting and traditional  
Those who like you crave security

*What Kind of Pie Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindofpieareyouquiz/


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You Are 7 Up*






Understated and subtle, people warm up to you slowly.
But once they're hooked, they can't imagine going back to anyone else!

Your best soda match: Diet Coke

Stay away from: Mountain Dew

*What Kind of Soda Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindofsodaareyouquiz/


I'm a Pepsi kind of girl. And I HATE diet and Coke. lol.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You Are 32% Paranoid Schizophrenic*






You're pretty grounded, though you have your occasional paranoid moments.
Just make sure to ignore those voices in your head!

*Are You A Paranoid Schizophrenic?*

http://www.blogthings.com/areyouaparanoidschizophrenicquiz/


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You Were an Otter*






You are a faithful friend who guides others toward success.
You are also light hearted, and love to play around.

*What Animal Were You In a Past Life?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatanimalwereyouinapastlifequiz/


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

it says i should stay away from you jessie. lol

*Caffe Vanilla Frappuccino*






Smooth and sweet, you fit in to almost any crowd. No one would suspect you of being a coffee tweaker!

*What Flavor Frappuccino Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatflavorfrappuccinoareyouquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

why am i more boyish:

coz i thinm shooting a gun sounds fun not dangerous(i've actually done it it is fun)

coz it'd bother me more if i lived with boring people than messy people( im messy mysle go figure)

erm coz id be more upset if my sweetie did something physical with someone else than fell in love with someone else( well thats me)

coz brains wil get me further than looks(well im ugly!)

coz im more likely to say i'm right than your right(well in maths anyways)

i consider myself flexible(in what way did they mean?) rather than firm(the way i loomed at it its true

i am more easily embbaresed than shameless( well thats a gal thing)

i pick a powerful car rather than a cute one( well a car is for driving not for cooing over)

in the morning i remember my dreams(ok now that is a gal thing as well)


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Are Teal Green*






You are a one of a kind, original person. There's no one even close to being like you.
Expressive and creative, you have a knack for making the impossible possible.
While you are a bit offbeat, you don't scare people away with your quirks.
Your warm personality nicely counteracts and strange habits you may have.

*What Color Green Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatcolorgreenareyouquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

*You Are 7 Up*






Understated and subtle, people warm up to you slowly.
But once they're hooked, they can't imagine going back to anyone else!

Your best soda match: Diet Coke

Stay away from: Mountain Dew

*What Kind of Soda Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindofsodaareyouquiz/

but i love mountain dew!!


----------



## CrazyChik

*You Are Olive Green*






You are the most real of all the green shades. You're always true to yourself.
For you, authenticity and honesty are very important... both in others and yourself.
You are grounded and secure. It takes a lot to shake you.
People see you as dependable, probably the most dependable person they know.

*What Color Green Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatcolorgreenareyouquiz/

eeerrr i hate that color


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You Failed 8th Grade Math*






Oh no, you only got 4/10 correct!

*Could You Pass 8th Grade Math?*

http://www.blogthings.com/couldyoupasseighthgrademathquiz/


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Are Midnight*






You are more than a little eccentric, and you're apt to keep very unusual habits.
Whether you're a nightowl, living in a commune, or taking a vow of silence - you like to experiment with your lifestyle.
Expressing your individuality is important to you, and you often lie awake in bed thinking about the world and your place in it.
You enjoy staying home, but that doesn't mean you're a hermit. You also appreciate quality time with family and close friends.


----------



## CrazyChik

hahahahaha jessie aren't you in 8th grade??

i passed it im in 7th grade  

*You Are Mud Pie*






You're the perfect combo of flavor and depth
Those who like you give into their impulses

*What Kind of Pie Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindofpieareyouquiz/


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*Your Learning Style: Unconventional and Insightful*






You are very intuitive and ingenious. You're attracted to any field of study that lets you break the rules.

You Should Study:

Art
Art history
Architecture
Comparative religions
Eastern religion
Education
Music
Philosophy

*What Should You Study?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatshouldyoustudyquiz/


----------



## EeyoreFan1

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> hahahahaha jessie aren't you in 8th grade??
> 
> i passed it im in 7th grade
> 
> *You Are Mud Pie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the perfect combo of flavor and depth
> Those who like you give into their impulses
> 
> *What Kind of Pie Are You?*
> 
> http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindofpieareyouquiz/



  I am not good at math!


----------



## CrazyChik

*Your Learning Style: Flexible and Adaptable*






You are a great hands on learner, and you have an excellent memory.

You Should Study:

Acting
Architecture
Creative Writing
Design
Foreign Languages and Literature
Journalism
Literature
Music
Photography

*What Should You Study?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatshouldyoustudyquiz/

most make sense except musc and photos and desighn and architecture


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Are: 40% Dog, 60% Cat*






You and cats have a lot in common. 
You're both smart and in charge - with a good amount of attitude.
However, you do have a very playful side that occasionally comes out!

*Are You More Cat or Dog?*

http://www.blogthings.com/areyoumorecatordogquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> I am not good at math!




i'd love to say what i wanna say but i'll sound big headed and it'll be offensive

if it helps im no good at practical stuuf and im more of a boy than a gal


----------



## Starstruckdancer

*You Are a Auditory Learner*






You tend to remember what you hear, and you have a knack for speaking well.
You excel at debating, foreign languages, and music.
You would be an excellent diplomat - or rock star!

*What's Your Learning Style?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourlearningstylequiz/


----------



## EeyoreFan1

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i'd love to say what i wanna say but i'll sound big headed and it'll be offensive
> 
> if it helps im no good at practical stuuf and im more of a boy than a gal


----------



## CrazyChik

*You Are: 60% Dog, 40% Cat*






You are a nice blend of cat and dog.
You're playful but not too needy. And you're friendly but careful.
And while you have your moody moments, you're too happy to stay upset for long.

*Are You More Cat or Dog?*

http://www.blogthings.com/areyoumorecatordogquiz/

yep that's me


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You Are: 20% Dog, 80% Cat*






You are are almost exactly like a cat.
You're intelligent, independent, and set on getting your way.
And there's no way you're going to fetch a paper for anyone!

*Are You More Cat or Dog?*

http://www.blogthings.com/areyoumorecatordogquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

*You Are Iris*






You are an interesting blend of fun and wisdom.
You definitely make people think about themselves and their place in the world.
But they'll have fun doing it. You definitely epitomize laughter therapy.
You are a very enriching and entertaining friend!

*What Color Purple Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatcolorpurpleareyouquiz/

mmmmm i like the idea of makiing my frieds thiikn about theirnplace in te world


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Are Japanese Food*






Strange yet delicious.
Contrary to popular belief, you're not always eaten raw.

*What Kind of Food Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindoffoodareyouquiz/


----------



## BandGeek911

*You Are: 60% Dog, 40% Cat*






You are a nice blend of cat and dog.
You're playful but not too needy. And you're friendly but careful.
And while you have your moody moments, you're too happy to stay upset for long.

*Are You More Cat or Dog?*

http://www.blogthings.com/areyoumorecatordogquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

*Your Eyes Should Be Gray*






Your eyes reflect: Intensity and drive

What's hidden behind your eyes: A sensitive soul

*What Color Should Your Eyes Be?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatcolorshouldyoureyesbequiz/

nnaaaa im fine with my boring brown eyes


----------



## Sports Blondie

*You Passed 8th Grade Math*






Congratulations, you got 8/10 correct!

*Could You Pass 8th Grade Math?*

http://www.blogthings.com/couldyoupasseighthgrademathquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

*You Are Mexican Food*






Spicy yet dependable. 
You pull punches, but people still love you.

*What Kind of Food Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindoffoodareyouquiz/

ooo i love mexican food


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Are 4% Nerdy*






You are definitely not nerdy - in fact, you probably don't know any nerds.
You probably care a little too much about your image. No one will know if you secretly watch Star Trek reruns!

*How Nerdy Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/hownerdyareyouquiz/


----------



## BandGeek911

*Your Monster Profile*






Shadow Warrior

You Feast On: Peanut Butter

You Lurk Around In: Swingers Clubs

You Especially Like to Torment: Hicks

*What's Your Monster Name?*

http://www.blogthings.com/monsternamegenerator/


----------



## CrazyChik

*You Are Chicken*






Bah! You're hardly meat. But you are quite popular, and people aspire to taste like you.
You're probably quite skinny and free of vices. Except letting people eat your eggs.

*What Kind of Meat Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindofmeatareyouquiz/

ok erm thi one i dont get!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You Will Die at Age 82*







Congratulations! You take good care of yourself.
You're poised to live a long, healthy life.

*What Age Will You Die?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatagewillyoudiequiz/


----------



## BandGeek911

*Your Christmas is Most Like: A Christmas Story*






Loving, fun, and totally crazy.
Don't shoot your eye out!

*What Movie Is Your Christmas Most Like?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatmovieisyourchristmasmostlikequiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

*You Are 8% Nerdy*






You are definitely not nerdy - in fact, you probably don't know any nerds.
You probably care a little too much about your image. No one will know if you secretly watch Star Trek reruns!

*How Nerdy Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/hownerdyareyouquiz/

in ya faces 'popular boys' who take the mick outta me. there is a diference betwen being a nerd and being naturally clever(or just not too dull in my case)


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*Your Eyes Should Be Gray*






Your eyes reflect: Intensity and drive

What's hidden behind your eyes: A sensitive soul

*What Color Should Your Eyes Be?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatcolorshouldyoureyesbequiz/


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Are Grape*






You are bold and a true individual. You are very different and very okay with that.
People know you as a straight shooter. You're very honest, even when the truth hurts.
You are also very grounded and practical. No one is going to sneak anything by you.
People enjoy your fresh approach to life. And it's this honesty that makes you a very innovative person.

*What Color Purple Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatcolorpurpleareyouquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

*You Are Dave Matthews Band Magic Brownies Ice Cream*






Not *those* magic brownies!

*What Flavor Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatflavorbenandjerrysicecreamareyouquiz/


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*How Daring Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howdaringareyouquiz/


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Will Die at Age 70*






You're pretty average when it comes to how you live...
And how you'll die as well.

*What Age Will You Die?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatagewillyoudiequiz/


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You Are Likely a Third Born*






At your darkest moments, you feel vulnerable.
At work and school, you do best when you're comparing things.
When you love someone, you tend to like to please them.

In friendship, you are loyal to one person.
Your ideal careers are: sales, police officer, newspaper reporter, inventor, poet, and animal trainer.
You will leave your mark on the world with inventions, poetry, and inspiration.

*The Birth Order Predictor*

http://www.blogthings.com/birthorderpredictorquiz/


WRONG. I'm a first born out of two.


----------



## CrazyChik

*Your Theme Song is Fight for Your Right by the Beastie Boys*






"Your mom busted in and said, "What's that noise?"
Aw, mom you're just jealous - it's the Beastie Boys!"

You love to party hard and cause a little trouble...
And you're too busy getting wasted to move out of your parents' house!

*What's Your Theme Song?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourthemesongquiz/

me get wasted????


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Are The Godfather Ice Cream*






Someone crosses you, and they'll end up with a scoop of this in their bed

*What Flavor Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatflavorbenandjerrysicecreamareyouquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

second born of two

wrong im first born of two


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*Your Halloween Costume Should Be*






A Girl Scout

*What Should You Be For Halloween?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatshouldyoubeforhalloweenquiz/


----------



## BandGeek911

*Your Celebrity Baby Name Is...*






Saffron Rogue

*What's Your Celebrity Baby Name?*

http://www.blogthings.com/celebritybabynamegenerator/


----------



## CrazyChik

i feel like singing christmas songs


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Are 30% Boyish and 70% Girlish*

Even if you're not a girl, you're very feminine.
You're in touch with your feelings, and your heart rules you.
A bit of a emotional roller coaster, one moment you're up and the next you're down.
But no matter what, you try to be as cute and perky as possible.

*How Boyish or Girlish Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howboyishorgirlishareyouquiz/


----------



## saltnpepper

*Your Halloween Costume Should Be*






Candy Corn

*What Should You Be For Halloween?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatshouldyoubeforhalloweenquiz/

well...... i do <3 candy corn!


----------



## BandGeek911

*You Will Die at Age 189*






You'll live forever until you kill yourself... you will die of insanity at age 189! 

*What Age Will You Die?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatagewillyoudiequiz/



No... I just made that up   


It really said 70


----------



## CrazyChik

am i the only one whos a girl but the test says there more boyish?


----------



## Starstruckdancer

*You Passed 8th Grade Spanish*






Congratulations, you got 6/8 correct!

*Could You Pass 8th Grade Spanish?*

http://www.blogthings.com/couldyoup...
[COLOR=Blue]And I take french ha ha![/COLOR]


----------



## Starstruckdancer

*You Passed 8th Grade Spanish*







Congratulations, you got 6/8 correct!

*Could You Pass 8th Grade Spanish?*

http://www.blogthings.com/couldyoupass8thgradespanishquiz/
And I take french ha ha!


----------



## CrazyChik

fix that i link i wanna take it


----------



## jaycat

*Your Halloween Costume Should Be*






Candy Corn

*What Should You Be For Halloween?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatshouldyoubeforhalloweenquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

listening to wham last christmas


----------



## BandGeek911

*Your Famous Last Words Will Be:*






"So, you're a cannibal."

*What Will Your Famous Last Words Be?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatwillyourfamouslastwordsbequiz/


----------



## jaycat

*Caffe Vanilla Frappuccino*






Smooth and sweet, you fit in to almost any crowd. No one would suspect you of being a coffee tweaker!

*What Flavor Frappuccino Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatflavorfrappuccinoareyouquiz/


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Should Weigh 185*






If you weigh less than this, you either have a fast metabolism or are about to gain weight.
If you weigh more than this, you may be losing a few pounds soon!

*How Much Do You Weigh?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howmuchdoyouweighquiz/

i am appaled!! lol i weigh 100!!


----------



## CrazyChik

*Your Famous Last Words Will Be:*






"I can pass this guy."

*What Will Your Famous Last Words Be?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatwillyourfamouslastwordsbequiz/

i prefered my other one


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*Your Famous Last Words Will Be:*






"Nice doggy."

*What Will Your Famous Last Words Be?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatwillyourfamouslastwordsbequiz/


----------



## saltnpepper

*You Should Weigh 150*






If you weigh less than this, you either have a fast metabolism or are about to gain weight.
If you weigh more than this, you may be losing a few pounds soon!

*How Much Do You Weigh?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howmuchdoyouweighquiz/

wow... i only weigh 100


----------



## CrazyChik

*Your Famous Last Words Will Be:*






"We are born crying, live complaining, and die disappointed."

*What Will Your Famous Last Words Be?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatwillyourfamouslastwordsbequiz/

that is the one i like


----------



## jaycat

*You Are a Fruitcake!*






You taste like nothing else in this world.
And get ready, you're about to get tossed!

*What Crappy Christmas Gift Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatcrappychristmasgiftareyouquiz/


----------



## saltnpepper

*Your Famous Last Words Will Be:*






"Nice doggy."

*What Will Your Famous Last Words Be?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatwillyourfamouslastwordsbequiz/


----------



## jaycat

*You Should Rule Mercury*






Close to sun, Mercury has very long days - and is rarely visible to the rest of the solar system.

You are perfect to rule Mercury, because you live for the present - and can truly enjoy a day that goes on forever.
Like Mercury, you are quick and elusive. Your wit is outstanding, and you can win any verbal sparring match.

Some people see you as superficial, but in truth, you just play many roles and have many interests.
A great manipulator, you usually get what you want from people. And they're happy to give it to you.

*What Planet Should You Rule?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatplanetshouldyourulequiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

*On Average, You Would Sell Out For*






$1,118,111

*At What Price Would You Sell Out?*

http://www.blogthings.com/atwhatpricewouldyouselloutquiz/


----------



## jaycat

*Your Famous Last Words Will Be:*






"I dunno, press the button and find out."

*What Will Your Famous Last Words Be?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatwillyourfamouslastwordsbequiz/


----------



## saltnpepper

*You are*






*What Rejected Crayon Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/rejectedcrayonquiz/

Well... thats... lovely


----------



## CrazyChik

*You Should Rule Mars*






Mars is a planet that shines brightly and loops wildly around the solar system.

You are perfect to rule Mars, because you are both energetic and independent.
Like Mars, you seems attractive and bright to others - but you're difficult to pin down.

You are a great thinker, but you only think in the present and ignore the future.
Full of enthusiasm and inspiration, you are into your own thing... and rather insensitive to others.

*What Planet Should You Rule?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatplanetshouldyourulequiz/


----------



## jaycat

*You Are a Bright Christmas Tree*






For you, the holidays are all about fun and seasonal favorites.
You are into all things Christmas, even if they're a little tacky.

*What Christmas Tree Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatchristmastreeareyouquiz/


----------



## saltnpepper

*On Average, You Would Sell Out For*






$1,123,950

*At What Price Would You Sell Out?*

http://www.blogthings.com/atwhatpricewouldyouselloutquiz/


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

saltnpepper said:
			
		

> *You Should Weigh 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you weigh less than this, you either have a fast metabolism or are about to gain weight.
> If you weigh more than this, you may be losing a few pounds soon!
> 
> *How Much Do You Weigh?*
> 
> http://www.blogthings.com/howmuchdoyouweighquiz/
> 
> wow... i only weigh 100



at least its not as bad as mine!!


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalalalala

simply having a wonderful christmas time


----------



## jaycat

*You Should Try Base Jumping*






One of the most dangerous extreme sports
Illegal, potentially legal - but totally worth the risk

*What Extreme Sport Should You Try?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatextremesportshouldyoutryquiz/


----------



## saltnpepper




----------



## BandGeek911

saltnpepper said:
			
		

> *You Should Weigh 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you weigh less than this, you either have a fast metabolism or are about to gain weight.
> If you weigh more than this, you may be losing a few pounds soon!
> 
> *How Much Do You Weigh?*
> 
> http://www.blogthings.com/howmuchdoyouweighquiz/
> 
> wow... i only weigh 100




Haha.. I did that and I got my exact weight. Creepy. lol


----------



## jaycat

*You Are Romanticism*






You are likely to see the world as it should be, not as it is.
You prefer to celebrate the great things people do... not the horrors they're capable of.
For you, there is nothing more inspiring than a great hero.
You believe that great art reflects the artist's imagination and true ideals.

*What Art Movement Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatartmovementareyouquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalala


----------



## saltnpepper

^ Yes that is creepy that u got your exact weight

*You Should Try Whitewater Rafting*






Get in some IV class rapids...
And see if you can stay in the raft

*What Extreme Sport Should You Try?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatextremesportshouldyoutryquiz/


----------



## jaycat

*You Should Weigh 105*






If you weigh less than this, you either have a fast metabolism or are about to gain weight.
If you weigh more than this, you may be losing a few pounds soon!

*How Much Do You Weigh?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howmuchdoyouweighquiz/

Thats so close to my weight.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*Your Lucky Underwear is Blue*






You are caring and extroverted. You've made relationships your number one focus, and your lucky blue underwear can bring some balance to them.
You thrive in one-on-one situations. You are a good listener and a natural born therapist.

Sometimes you let the concerns of others become too important in your life, leading to stress and worry.
If you want more balance, put on your blue underpants. They'll help you take care of yourself first.

*What Color Is Your Lucky Underwear?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatcolorisyourluckyunderwearquiz/


----------



## jaycat

*You Are From Jupiter*






You are exuberantly curious - and you love to explore newness.
Enthusiastic and optimistic, you get a kick out of stimulating intellectual discussions.
Foreign cultures and languages fascinate you. You love the outdoors, animals, and freedom.
Chances are you tend to exaggerate, so try to keep a lid on that.
If you do, you'll continue to be known for your confidence, generosity, and sense of justice.

*What Planet Are You From?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatplanetareyoufromquiz/


----------



## saltnpepper

*You are "Excited"*






*What Japanese Smiley Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatjapanesesmileyareyouquiz/


----------



## jaycat

*Your True Birth Month Is January*






Loyal
Social
Logical
Easily jealous
Loves children
Rather reserved 
Highly attentive
Likes to criticize 
Needs close friends
Ambitious and serious 
Smart, neat and organized
Hardworking and productive
Loves to teach and be taught 
Quiet unless excited or tensed
Sensitive and has deep thoughts
Knows how to make others happy
Searches for the greatest romance
Resistant to illnesses but prone to colds
Romantic but has difficulties expressing love
Always looking at people's flaws and weaknesses 

*What's Your True Birth Month?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourtruebirthmonthquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

jaycat said:
			
		

> *Your True Birth Month Is January*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loyal
> Social
> Logical
> Easily jealous
> Loves children
> Rather reserved
> Highly attentive
> Likes to criticize
> Needs close friends
> Ambitious and serious
> Smart, neat and organized
> Hardworking and productive
> Loves to teach and be taught
> Quiet unless excited or tensed
> Sensitive and has deep thoughts
> Knows how to make others happy
> Searches for the greatest romance
> Resistant to illnesses but prone to colds
> Romantic but has difficulties expressing love
> Always looking at people's flaws and weaknesses
> 
> *What's Your True Birth Month?*
> 
> http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourtruebirthmonthquiz/



thats my real birth month i am not like that at all hough


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You Are "Dizzy and Giddy"*






*What Japanese Smiley Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatjapanesesmileyareyouquiz/


----------



## jaycat

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> thats my real birth month i am not like that at all hough



My real birth month is July... I'm kinda like that... Werid...


----------



## saltnpepper

*Your True Birth Month Is February*






Sharp
Ambitious
Spendthrift
Loves reality
Loves freedom
Temperamental
Low self esteem
Honest and loyal
Abstract thoughts
Daring and stubborn 
Changing personality
Showing anger easily
Intelligent and clever 
Loves aggressiveness
Quiet, shy and humble
Learns to show emotions
Rebellious when restricted
Determined to reach goals
Superstitious and ludicrous
Dislikes unnecessary things
Realizing dreams and hopes
Too sensitive and easily hurt 
Loves entertainment and leisure
Romantic on the inside not outside
Loves making friends but rarely shows it

*What's Your True Birth Month?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourtruebirthmonthquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

jaycat said:
			
		

> My real birth month is July... I'm kinda like that... Werid...




that is weird. they told me i was july


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You Should Weigh 145*






If you weigh less than this, you either have a fast metabolism or are about to gain weight.
If you weigh more than this, you may be losing a few pounds soon!

*How Much Do You Weigh?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howmuchdoyouweighquiz/


WOW. I'm less than half of that!!


----------



## jaycat

*You are 73% Cancer*






*How Cancer Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howcancerareyouquiz/


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You Are 50% Grown Up, 50% Kid*






You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.

*How Emotionally Mature Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howemotionallymatureareyouquiz/


----------



## jaycat

I Love Quizzes


----------



## CrazyChik

christmas <3 <3


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*Your Five Variable Love Profile*






Propensity for Monogamy:

Your propensity for monogamy is medium.
In general, you prefer to have only one love interest.
But it's hard for you to stay devoted for too long!
There's too much eye candy to keep you from wandering.

Experience Level:

Your experience level is medium.
You probably have had a couple significant loves.
And you may have even had your heart broken.
But you haven't really dated a wide variety of people.

Dominance:

Your dominance is low.
This doesn't mean you're a doormat, just balanced.
You know a relationship is not about getting your way.
And you love to give your sweetie a lot of freedom.

Cynicism:

Your cynicism is medium.
You'd like to believe in true and everlasting love...
But you've definitely been burned enough to know better.
You're still an optimist, but you also are a realist.

Independence:

Your independence is high.
You don't need to be in love, and sometimes you don't even want love.
Having your own life is very important for you...
Even more important than having a relationship.

*The Five Variable Love Test*

http://www.blogthings.com/thefivevariablelovetest/

WRONG. lol


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

jaycat said:
			
		

> I Love Quizzes



me too!

*You Are 60% Shy*






Although you live a pretty normal life, you tend to be a fairly shy person.
Many situations make you feel uncomfortable, and you sometimes find your shyness hindering your life.

*How Shy Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howshyareyouquiz/

i didnt realize i was that shy


----------



## jaycat

*You Belong in 1972*

If you scored...

1950 - 1959: You're fun loving, romantic, and more than a little innocent. See you at the drive in!

1960 - 1969: You are a free spirit with a huge heart. Love, peace, and happiness rule - oh, and drugs too.

1970 - 1979: Bold and brash, you take life by the horns. Whether you're partying or protesting, you give it your all!

1980 - 1989: Wild, over the top, and just a little bit cheesy. You're colorful at night - and successful during the day.

1990 - 1999: With you anything goes! You're grunge one day, ghetto fabulous the next. It's all good!

*What Year Do You Belong In?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatyeardoyoubelonginquiz/


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You Are 80% Psychic*






You are so very psychic.
But you already predicted that, didn't you?
You have "the gift" - and you use it daily to connect with others.
You're very tapped into the world around you...
Just make sure to use your powers for good!

*Are You Psychic?*

http://www.blogthings.com/areyoupsychicquiz/ 




I'm Physic!


----------



## jaycat

*You Belong in Paris*






You enjoy all that life has to offer, and you can appreciate the fine tastes and sites of Paris.
You're the perfect person to wander the streets of Paris aimlessly, enjoying architecture and a crepe.

*What European City Do You Belong In?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whateuropeancitydoyoubelonginquiz/


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You Are Bobby Brainy*






Ultra competitive, you will do almost anything to win. From pull ups to pool sharking, you're very talented.
And while everyone is aware of your victories, they still (affectionately) consider you to be a little brat!

*What Brady Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatbradyareyouquiz/


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*Your True Birth Month Is June*






Fussy
Abiding
Friendly
Stubborn
Talkative
Sensitive
Executive
Hesitating
Easily hurt
Active mind
Easily bored 
Daydreamer
Loves to joke
Tends to delay
Temperamental
Brand conscious
Loves to dress up
Having lots of ideas
Good debating skills 
Funny and humorous 
Thinks far with vision 
Prone to getting colds
Polite and soft-spoken
Able to show character
Seldom show emotions
Knows how to make friends
Easily influenced by kindness 
Takes time to recover when hurt
Choosy and always wants the best
Those who love me are enemies; Those who hate me are friends

*What's Your True Birth Month?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourtruebirthmonthquiz/


----------



## jaycat

*You Are 24% Shy*






You are slightly shy, but overall, your reactions to social situations are normal.
You dread difficult social situations, but you still handle them with grace.

*How Shy Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howshyareyouquiz/

I thought I was more shy...


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalala


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You Are Cookie Monster*






Misunderstood as a primal monster, you're a true hedonist with a huge sweet tooth.

You are usually feeling: Hungry. Cookies are preferred, but you'll eat anything if cookies aren't around.

You are famous for: Your slightly crazy eyes and usual way of speaking

How you life your life: In the moment. "Me want COOKIE!"

*The Sesame Street Personality Quiz*

http://www.blogthings.com/thesesamestreetpersonalityquiz/


----------



## jaycat

*You Are 7 Up*






Understated and subtle, people warm up to you slowly.
But once they're hooked, they can't imagine going back to anyone else!

Your best soda match: Diet Coke

Stay away from: Mountain Dew

*What Kind of Soda Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindofsodaareyouquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

alalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## jaycat

*Your Elf Name Is...*






Candy Mince Meat

*What's Your Elf Name?*

http://www.blogthings.com/elfnamegenerator/


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Are Bobby Brainy*






Ultra competitive, you will do almost anything to win. From pull ups to pool sharking, you're very talented.
And while everyone is aware of your victories, they still (affectionately) consider you to be a little brat!

*What Brady Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatbradyareyouquiz/


----------



## jaycat

*You Are*






An Evil Pumpkin Face

You would make a good pumpkin bomb.

*What's Your Pumpkin Face?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourpumpkinfacequiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalala


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*Guys Like That You're Charming*






You're the girl most guys can't get out of their heads
Even if they met you on a bad hair day 
You just seem to "click" with everyone you meet
So even if a guy forgets about you for a second... his friends haven't!

*What Do Guys Like About You?*

http://ynr.blogthings.com/whatdoguyslikeaboutyouquiz/


----------



## jaycat

*You Are Apple Pie*






You're the perfect combo of comforting and traditional  
Those who like you crave security

*What Kind of Pie Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindofpieareyouquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## EeyoreFan1

*Your Celebrity Style Twin is Kirsten Dunst*






More hippie chic than hippie chick.

*Who's Your Celebrity Style Twin?*

http://ynr.blogthings.com/whosyourcelebritystyletwinquiz/


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Are "Dizzy and Giddy"*






*What Japanese Smiley Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatjapanesesmileyareyouquiz/


----------



## jaycat

*You Passed the US Citizenship Test*






Congratulations - you got 8 out of 10 correct!

*Could You Pass the US Citizenship Test?*

http://www.blogthings.com/couldyoupasstheuscitizenshiptestquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

LOL


----------



## jaycat

*You Should Learn French*






C'est super! You appreciate the finer things in life... wine, art, cheese, love affairs.
You are definitely a Parisian at heart. You just need your tongue to catch up...

*What Language Should You Learn?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatlanguageshouldyoulearnquiz/


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*Your Brain is 53% Female, 47% Male*






Your brain is a healthy mix of male and female
You are both sensitive and savvy
Rational and reasonable, you tend to keep level headed
But you also tend to wear your heart on your sleeve

*What Gender Is Your Brain?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatgenderisyourbrainquiz/


----------



## EeyoreFan1

LOl, is that you Hazzi? Very pretty. =)


----------



## jaycat

*You Are 40% Addicted to Blogthings*






Okay, so you know how to take and post a Blogthing. 
But you're no addict. (Hey, this quiz *proves* it!)
For you, Blogthings is more of a healthy habit.
At least, that's what you tell yourself!

*How Addicted To Blogthings Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howaddictedtoblogthingsareyouquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> LOl, is that you Hazzi? Very pretty. =)




if you mean that yeh its me

if you think its ugly no it not










yeah its me


----------



## jaycat

*You Were an Eagle*






You are able to rise above the details of life and see the big picture.
A spiritual being, you tend to go beyond material concerns.

*What Animal Were You In a Past Life?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatanimalwereyouinapastlifequiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalala


----------



## jaycat

*Orange County*






You're rich, pretty, and living a charmed life. (Or you seriously wish you were.)
From Disneyland to Laguna Beach, you're all about living the California dream life.
Just make sure to marry rich - so you don't have to work for it! 

*Where Does Your Inner Californian Belong?*

http://www.blogthings.com/wheredoesyourinnercalifornianbelongquiz/


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*You Are a Chihuahua Puppy*






Small, high strung, and loyal.
You do best in the city with a adults - young kids could crush you!

*What Breed of Puppy Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatbreedofpuppyareyouquiz/


----------



## jaycat

*Your Italian Name Is...*






Giulietta Giordano

*What's Your Italian Name?*

http://www.blogthings.com/italiannamegenerator/


----------



## CrazyChik

i am a boxer puppy


----------



## jaycat

*You Are a Boxer Puppy*






Energetic, playful and good with kids.
You've also got a wild spirit that can't be trained or tamed.

*What Breed of Puppy Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatbreedofpuppyareyouquiz/

Youre a boxer puppy, I'm a boxer puppy, were all boxer puppies.


----------



## CrazyChik

*You Belong in Los Angeles*






Whether you'll admit it or not, a huge part of you likes being in the spotlight. 
And you may just have enough star quality to make it big in LA!
Even if you don't become famous, you still belong in a place where you can get a year round tan.

*Where Does Your Inner Californian Belong?*

http://www.blogthings.com/wheredoesyourinnercalifornianbelongquiz/

does LA have beaches???


----------



## jaycat

*You Are Mint Green*






Balanced and calm, you have mastered the philosophy of living well.
Your friends seek you out for support, and you are able to bring stability to chaotic situations.
You're very open and cheerful - and you feel like you have a lot of freedom in life.
Your future may hold any number of exciting things, and you're ready for all of them!

*What Color Green Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatcolorgreenareyouquiz/


----------



## CrazyChik

seriously does LA have beaches??? LA is never someone i've wanted to go.


----------



## jaycat

Not sure if LA has beaches. Its close to the Ocean...

I should be reading a book...


----------



## EeyoreFan1

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> if you mean that yeh its me
> 
> if you think its ugly no it not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its me


   I mean it. lol


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> I mean it. lol




thanx



*You Belong in Brooklyn*






Down to earth and hard working, you're a true New Yorker.
And although you may be turning into a yuppie, you never forget your roots.

*Where Should Your Inner New Yorker Live?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whereshouldyourinnernewyorkerlivequiz/


----------



## jaycat

I want candy


----------



## EeyoreFan1

La La La Laaaa...


----------



## jaycat

I always want candy.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Depends on what kind.  Sour Patch Kids, Junior Mints, anything sour... But anything chocolate. BLECH


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

i dont even want to post what i got for the halloween costume quiz. its pretty disturbing. i got the Tassle Twirling Tessie


----------



## jaycat

Just depends on my mood sometimes I like sour, sometimes sweet...


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I'm Tinky winky from Teletubies! *GASP*


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I agree. Anything really but chocolate. I love Bit Oh honey's! But they're hard to eat with braces. =P


----------



## CrazyChik

*American Cities That Best Fit You:*

70% Honolulu

60% Seattle

55% Atlanta

55% Portland

50% Austin

*Which American Cities Best Fit You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whichamericancitiesbestfityouquiz/

Hawaii baby!!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*Cheese Pizza*






Traditional and comforting.
You focus on living a quality life.
You're not easily impressed with novelty.
Yet, you easily impress others.

*What's Your Pizza Personality?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourpizzapersonalityquiz/


----------



## jaycat

CANDY


----------



## jaycat

I like cookies too...


----------



## CrazyChik

i wanna live in Hawaii!!!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*Your Brain is 60% Female, 40% Male*






Your brain is a healthy mix of male and female
You are both sensitive and savvy
Rational and reasonable, you tend to keep level headed
But you also tend to wear your heart on your sleeve

*What Gender Is Your Brain?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatgenderisyourbrainquiz/


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I hate cookies. =\ No clue why, but i do..    I like cookie DOUGH.


----------



## CrazyChik

i love cookies!!!! especially soft triple chocolate ones!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Ewwwwwwwww. lol


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*American Cities That Best Fit You:*

75% Honolulu

65% San Francisco

65% Seattle

60% Austin

60% Denver

*Which American Cities Best Fit You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whichamericancitiesbestfityouquiz/


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

i love choc. chip! but my favorite type is snickerdoodle!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*You Are 34% Selfish*






In general, you are a very giving person who treats others very well.
But at times, you insist on getting your way - when it matters most to you.

*How Selfish Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howselfishareyouquiz/


----------



## jaycat

I love all cookies


----------



## jaycat

And cookie dough


----------



## CrazyChik

*Your Brain is 40% Female, 60% Male*






You have a total boy brain
Logical and detailed, you tend to look at the facts
And while your emotions do sway you sometimes...
You never like to get feelings too involved

*What Gender Is Your Brain?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatgenderisyourbrainquiz/

well at least my brain gets the right gender


----------



## jaycat




----------



## EeyoreFan1

Hazzi.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*Your Christmas is Most Like: A Charlie Brown Christmas*






Each year, you really get into the spirit of Christmas.
Which is much more important to you than nifty presents.

*What Movie Is Your Christmas Most Like?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatmovieisyourchristmasmostlikequiz/

Wrong. Presents are awesome.


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Hazzi.




oh come on!!! i do not act like a boy!! do i???

*Cheese Pizza*






Traditional and comforting.
You focus on living a quality life.
You're not easily impressed with novelty.
Yet, you easily impress others.

*What's Your Pizza Personality?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourpizzapersonalityquiz/

i live spicy chicken or bbq pizas


----------



## EeyoreFan1

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> oh come on!!! i do not act like a boy!! do i???
> 
> *Cheese Pizza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traditional and comforting.
> You focus on living a quality life.
> You're not easily impressed with novelty.
> Yet, you easily impress others.
> 
> *What's Your Pizza Personality?*
> 
> http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourpizzapersonalityquiz/
> 
> i live spicy chicken or bbq pizas



noooooo...

And I got cheese too.


----------



## jaycat

*Pesto Pizza*






Adventurous and hedonistic.
You live for new experiences and tastes
And you're not the type to have your pizza the same way twice
If they can put it on pizza, you're up for trying it!

*What's Your Pizza Personality?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourpizzapersonalityquiz/


 Wow thats werid...


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I'm hungry. Wonder what we're having for dinner? I'm going to ask for mashed potatoes, beans, maybe maccaroni, (however you spell it ) and something else.. Hmm..


----------



## CrazyChik

man this is an old christmas CD  

Shakin' Stevens: merry christmas everyone

i just rammed the first christmas one in


----------



## EeyoreFan1

jaycat said:
			
		

> *Pesto Pizza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adventurous and hedonistic.
> You live for new experiences and tastes
> And you're not the type to have your pizza the same way twice
> If they can put it on pizza, you're up for trying it!
> 
> *What's Your Pizza Personality?*
> 
> http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourpizzapersonalityquiz/
> 
> 
> Wow thats werid...


Pesto is wonderful on pasta and salmon, but PIZZA? wow.. That my friends takes a true italian.


----------



## jaycat

I'm having a sandwich for dinner...    I might cook popcorn...


----------



## EeyoreFan1

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> man this is an old christmas CD
> 
> Shakin' Stevens: merry christmas everyone
> 
> i just rammed the first christmas one in


Niice.   Jingle bell jingle bell Jingle bell rock.. I played that on the violin yesterday.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

*Cheese Pizza*






Traditional and comforting.
You focus on living a quality life.
You're not easily impressed with novelty.
Yet, you easily impress others.

*What's Your Pizza Personality?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourpizzapersonalityquiz/

got cheese too.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

jaycat said:
			
		

> I'm having a sandwich for dinner...    I might cook popcorn...


A sandwich? for dinner? Hmm.. I like them for lunch, but I want something hot and hearty or dinner.    Maybe....some fettichini Alfredo!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> *Cheese Pizza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traditional and comforting.
> You focus on living a quality life.
> You're not easily impressed with novelty.
> Yet, you easily impress others.
> 
> *What's Your Pizza Personality?*
> 
> http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourpizzapersonalityquiz/
> 
> got cheese too.




YAY for Cheese heads! (Have you seen that episode of Full House where Michelle calls everyone a cheese head?   )


----------



## jaycat

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Pesto is wonderful on pasta and salmon, but PIZZA? wow.. That my friends takes a true italian.



I've never heard of a pesto pizza either , but I might try it if I ever get the chance.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> YAY for Cheese heads! (Have you seen that episode of Full House where Michelle calls everyone a cheese head?   )



lol yeah. i love full house!


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Niice.   Jingle bell jingle bell Jingle bell rock.. I played that on the violin yesterday.




OMG i love that song but my allt ime fave is Rockin' around the christmas tree   me and my mate sang it ast year on a school trip in novemebr our teacher told us it was an educational trip not a holiday and if we insisted on singing could we least sing in tune?


----------



## EeyoreFan1

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> OMG i love that song but my allt ime fave is Rockin' around the christmas tree   me and my mate sang it ast year on a school trip in novemebr our teacher told us it was an educational trip not a holiday and if we insisted on singing could we least sing in tune?


   Sounds fun!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> lol yeah. i love full house!


Me too! We have all the seasons on Dvd.    I've seen them all.    My favorite is when they go to Wdw! And Michelle's first day of Preschool!!


----------



## jaycat

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> A sandwich? for dinner? Hmm.. I like them for lunch, but I want something hot and hearty or dinner.    Maybe....some fettichini Alfredo!



Yep a sandwich, probably peanut butter, and popcorn, and my mom is bringing me a milkshake from town... Not a very good dinner...


----------



## EeyoreFan1

jaycat said:
			
		

> I've never heard of a pesto pizza either , but I might try it if I ever get the chance.


Eh'..I probably wouldn't.. Pesto is too sweet for pizza, and yes I just called pesto 'sweet'


----------



## EeyoreFan1

jaycat said:
			
		

> Yep a sandwich, probably peanut butter, and popcorn, and my mom is bringing me a milkshake from town... Not a very good dinner...


At least it's something.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Me too! We have all the seasons on Dvd.    I've seen them all.    My favorite is when they go to Wdw! And Michelle's first day of Preschool!!



i know! when they go to disney world is one of my favorites and also when jesse and becky get married.


----------



## jaycat

Rockin' around the Christmas tree is one of my all time favorite Christmas songs, right under Haunted Mansion Christmas version of the ride.


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Sounds fun!




it was. we were walking side by side on a narrow boardwalk above a ddeeeeppppppp lake   she nearly pushed me off!! she only pulled me back to balance when i reminded her i saved her form getting run over by a bus. then of course i pushed her   me and my mate are mad we used corrosive acid as defence weapons in science(yeh the thing i found out - wash it off staright away!!!)


----------



## EeyoreFan1

jaycat said:
			
		

> Rockin' around the Christmas tree is one of my all time favorite Christmas songs, right under Haunted Mansion Christmas version of the ride.


 I play that on my computer a lot around Christmas.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> it was. we were walking side by side on a narrow boardwalk above a ddeeeeppppppp lake   she nearly pushed me off!! she only pulled me back to balance when i reminded her i saved her form getting run over by a bus. then of course i pushed her   me and my mate are mad we used corrosive acid as defence weapons in science(yeh the thing i found out - wash it off staright away!!!)


   Aww. Sounds funny!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> i know! when they go to disney world is one of my favorites and also when jesse and becky get married.


Oh yes!! That's a good one!


----------



## jaycat

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> I play that on my computer a lot around Christmas.



I do too, now that its Christmas time people dont look at me weird for playing Christmas songs any more.


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Aww. Sounds funny!!



  yuppers

she isn't my best mate but everyone reckons she is. we are close i suppose i can finish her sentences she can finish mine. i am argumentive too and we have never argued in all the 12 years i have knowns her.

but boy is she two faced!!! i am so scared about what she say behind my back. thats the difference i'll tell it to your face she backstabs you


----------



## EeyoreFan1

jaycat said:
			
		

> I do too, now that its Christmas time people dont look at me weird for playing Christmas songs any more.


I'm famous for playing Christmas songs in July, so this time of year is good for me.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> yuppers
> 
> she isn't my best mate but everyone reckons she is. we are close i suppose i can finish her sentences she can finish mine. i am argumentive too and we have never argued in all the 12 years i have knowns her.
> 
> but boy is she two faced!!! i am so scared about what she say behind my back. thats the difference i'll tell it to your face she backstabs you


Awww.    That's a shame. Just don't say anything bad about anyone else to her, and she will have nothing bad to talk about.


----------



## jaycat

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> I'm famous for playing Christmas songs in July, so this time of year is good for me.



My friends are always getting into my car turning on the radio and hearing Christmas music... At any time of the year.


----------



## CrazyChik

i don't play them until late novemeber

it ruins it for me if i do.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i don't play them until late novemeber
> 
> it ruins it for me if i do.


I agree, but sometimes I need to feel the Christmas Spirit..in..July..


----------



## EeyoreFan1

jaycat said:
			
		

> My friends are always getting into my car turning on the radio and hearing Christmas music... At any time of the year.


HaHa. Same!


----------



## jaycat

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> yuppers
> 
> she isn't my best mate but everyone reckons she is. we are close i suppose i can finish her sentences she can finish mine. i am argumentive too and we have never argued in all the 12 years i have knowns her.
> 
> but boy is she two faced!!! i am so scared about what she say behind my back. thats the difference i'll tell it to your face she backstabs you



That sucks I have some friends like that... Sigh...


----------



## EeyoreFan1

jaycat said:
			
		

> That sucks I have some friends like that... Sigh...


I do too. I think everyone does.    They need to get a life, rather than talk about their friends like that.


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Awww.    That's a shame. Just don't say anything bad about anyone else to her, and she will have nothing bad to talk about.



but the thing is i enjoy backstabbing people with her( im evil) its just she is so good you honestly dont have any idea she ahtes these people until she tells you! and usually im the one she backstabs with first. i play an important role!!

no im just evil


----------



## jaycat

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> HaHa. Same!



At school people either know me as the Christmas Chick or the girl who likes Disney...


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> I agree, but sometimes I need to feel the Christmas Spirit..in..July..




i july i need loooonngggg afternoon hacks jumoing competitoms, camps rallies and sun!!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> but the thing is i enjoy backstabbing people with her( im evil) its just she is so good you honestly dont have any idea she ahtes these people until she tells you! and usually im the one she backstabs with first. i play an important role!!
> 
> no im just evil


Oh my gosh Hazzi. That's so mean.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

jaycat said:
			
		

> At school people either know me as the Christmas Chick or the girl who likes Disney...


I'm Disney Obsesser.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i july i need loooonngggg afternoon hacks jumoing competitoms, camps rallies and sun!!!


   I need DIS and a pool.


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh Hazzi. That's so mean.




i'm evil. i'm pure evil. i can tell you anything straight to your face i can be totally cold and sometimes i just have no feelings. i have a heart but  a small one for animals. i would never hurt an animal!! a human well i've been known to leave marks on people


----------



## jaycat

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> but the thing is i enjoy backstabbing people with her( im evil) its just she is so good you honestly dont have any idea she ahtes these people until she tells you! and usually im the one she backstabs with first. i play an important role!!
> 
> no im just evil



One of my friends is really bad about that, all nice and sweet to peoples face, then really mean behind their back, and sometimes I cant help but be mean to.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

yes. wel.. chickin.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i'm evil. i'm pure evil. i can tell you anything straight to your face i can be totally cold and sometimes i just have no feelings. i have a heart but  a small one for animals. i would never hurt an animal!! a human well i've been known to leave marks on people


    I'm very...disapointed.


----------



## CrazyChik

jaycat said:
			
		

> One of my friends is really bad about that, all nice and sweet to peoples face, then really mean behind their back, and sometimes I cant help but be mean to.




i know. me and my mate used to wander around the school being nasty about people all luch time. the good thing is we did oursleves as well.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

jaycat said:
			
		

> One of my friends is really bad about that, all nice and sweet to peoples face, then really mean behind their back, and sometimes I cant help but be mean to.


   Aw. I try to be nice. I let me anger and sarcasm out on people on the DIS.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

And i like cows.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i know. me and my mate used to wander around the school being nasty about people all luch time. the good thing is we did *oursleves* as well.


Well, there's a plus side.   Lower your self esteem along with everyone else's..


----------



## EeyoreFan1

VMK_MagicalLadee said:
			
		

> yes. wel.. chickin.


Umm... okie dokie..


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> I'm very...disapointed.




i know   but im not hard or anyting i couldn't do any serious harm. im soft as a marshmallow. but if helps il join in with people who backsatb me


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Oh!! And Cheese.


----------



## jaycat

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> I'm Disney Obsesser.



I have a Disney Quiz book and one day in math class, after we were done with work, I was reading it. Well this one guy grabbed it and started asking me questions, and I got them all right. Then another guy was like your asking the easy ones, so he goes to the hard section and ask me questions, and I get them all right. So they give up.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

VMK_MagicalLadee said:
			
		

> And i like cows.


 Not a big cow fan here.


----------



## jaycat

VMK_MagicalLadee said:
			
		

> Oh!! And Cheese.



I like cheese


----------



## EeyoreFan1

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i know   but im not hard or anyting i couldn't do any serious harm. im soft as a marshmallow. but if helps il join in with people who backsatb me


You just need to let people know how idiotic it is. (No offense but it is) And if some people will stop, most/all people will.


----------



## jaycat

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i know   but im not hard or anyting i couldn't do any serious harm. im soft as a marshmallow. but if helps il join in with people who backsatb me



No just try to be nice to everyone, and when your friends starts being mean, try not to participate, if need be just stand their and nod every now and then.


----------



## jaycat

I painted my finger nails blue.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

jaycat said:
			
		

> I like cheese


Which kind?
Muenster
Provolone
Mozzerella
My favorite: Havarti
Cheddar
Parmesano Reggiano


----------



## EeyoreFan1

jaycat said:
			
		

> No just try to be nice to everyone, and when your friends starts being mean, try not to participate, if need be just stand their and nod every now and then.


I agree!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

jaycat said:
			
		

> I painted my finger nails blue.


My toenails were blue when I went to Disney, but now my nails aren't anything. They were purple, but it came off. I like using White-Out


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I'm all alone..
In the cold..
Ain't no one here to guide me..
I'm so lonely..
Oh so lonely..
So I'm singing..er..typing a song..
(chorus)
Some one come back..
 i'm all aloneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol nice song!


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## saltnpepper




----------



## minniesBFF

*American Cities That Best Fit You:*

70% Austin

65% Atlanta

65% Las Vegas

65% Miami

65% Seattle

*Which American Cities Best Fit You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whichamericancitiesbestfityouquiz/


----------



## minniesBFF

oh random thread, what would I do without you?? lol


----------



## minniesBFF

good night, my disboard friends. see you in the AM! lol


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

aww! bye sam!


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalala


----------



## Blaynexox

ahhhhh!! dont want to be back in school!


----------



## CrazyChik

eehhh well i made a complete prat of myself in school and my nan got really worried when she noticed scratch and nail marks on my wrists


----------



## saltnpepper

i made it throught the day !!!!!! i survived school!!!!!!!! Only ... *19* more days of it till' chritmas vacation!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

when do you break up??

we brteak up on the 22nd   3 days from christmas!!!




ouchie


----------



## Starfire

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> when do you break up??
> 
> we brteak up on the 22nd   3 days from christmas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ouchie




we break up from school on the 21st of December a day before you..


----------



## CrazyChik

aww unfair

whenn do you go back??

we go back on the 8th jan. my bday


----------



## Starfire

I dunno lol around the 1st January or something i dunno lol


----------



## kjkcool

I beat you both out!15th of Dec. baby!WOOHHHO!lol


----------



## kjkcool

I've got to go to the POTC 3 premiere!
They've got to have it at WDW......
after I get out of school.........
OKAY SO WE'VE GOT ISSUES WITH THE PLAN!I'M WORKN' ON IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minniesBFF

I get out the 22nd and go back the 4th. thats only 12 days!! our school is getting cheap. I remember when It was 2 and a half weeks.   oh and they also took out all of our 2 hour early outs so that we'll get out of school for the summer a WHOLE 2 DAYS earlier.   jeez.


----------



## minniesBFF

kjkcool said:
			
		

> I've got to go to the POTC 3 premiere!
> They've got to have it at WDW......
> after I get out of school.........
> OKAY SO WE'VE GOT ISSUES WITH THE PLAN!I'M WORKN' ON IT!!!!!!!!!!!


OMG I really, really want to go to the midnight showing of POTC 3!!
but I doubt my mom would take me. maybe I can soften her up a little, its still a whole half year away.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

wait, theres gonna be a primere of potc 3 at wdw?


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> wait, theres gonna be a primere of potc 3 at wdw?


I don't know. I would walk to wdw just to see it!! not kidding!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> I don't know. I would walk to wdw just to see it!! not kidding!



im not that crazy! it would take me like 1 or 2 weeks!


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> im not that crazy! it would take me like 1 or 2 weeks!


It would take me more like a month. I live in Iowa, and it would be a combination of distance and my laziness that would take me a month!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> It would take me more like a month. I live in Iowa, and it would be a combination of distance and my laziness that would take me a month!



lol. mine would be mostly laziness.


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> lol. mine would be mostly laziness.


lol. mine probably would to after the first hour of walking!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

mine would be after a few minutes!!


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> mine would be after a few minutes!!


----------



## kjkcool

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> wait, theres gonna be a primere of potc 3 at wdw?


 Well,the rumor board says it'll probably be DL,but...they said there's a preety decent chance of it being in WDW cause it's never had one.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Well,the rumor board says it'll probably be DL,but...they said there's a preety decent chance of it being in WDW cause it's never had one.



hopefully its wdw because DL is too far. did they say when?


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalalalla bored


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Chikin.


----------



## the ruth is onfire

haha, that looks like Russian, i actually know a lil bit of the language.... 

Name 3 disney flops...
1. Cinderella 2
2. little mermaid 2
3. Lizzie Maguire movie

-Ruth


----------



## Starfire

hi all


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalalalalalala


----------



## saltnpepper

llama
boba 
kantaba 

i do not know what u am saying i made words


----------



## kjkcool

I love puppies!Don't you love puppies?!You'd better like puppies!!Puppies are very important you know.If there were no puppies,how would we have dogs to get rid of stuff we don't want to eat?Puppies lick you,sometimes they kiss you...when your mouth is open.....ick!I still love puppies.Puppies are xxxxxsmal,xxsmall,small,and largesmall.Puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

erm ok night


----------



## kjkcool

LOL!
it just popped into my head out of the blue!


----------



## CrazyChik

that i can tell!!


----------



## kjkcool

Hazzi,do you want to do the gift exchange?


----------



## kjkcool

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> that i can tell!!


 lol,yup.


----------



## CrazyChik

well i really do have to go it is my bed time lol! well no but i want an early night


----------



## kjkcool

What time is it in Merry ol Wales?!


----------



## minniesBFF

how y'all doin today???


----------



## MouseSKIteer

im pretty good...i like the snowman...& the pokemon in ur sig!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

kjkcool said:
			
		

> What time is it in Merry ol Wales?!



it was like 10 past 10


----------



## Blind-Kid

Hijacked this thread is now cake vs. ice cream. DISCUSS


----------



## CrazyChik

how the hell have you hijacked a random thread????


you just have no idea


----------



## kjkcool

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> how the hell have you hijacked a random thread????
> 
> 
> you just have no idea


 Hazzi!Language = bad  but........
yeah how can you hijack a random thread?!


----------



## kjkcool

My house is my house,not yours,so why can you say mi casa es su casa?!Unless you deed the house half over,it never will be!People are just to lazy to say,I like you,do whatever you want in my house and act like it's yours!


----------



## BandGeek911

Ugh. I'm so sick of trying to find an avatar that the DIS will allow me to put up. They're always too big XD


----------



## kjkcool

I know!The last ones I've tried to put on have been too big!


----------



## kjkcool

Mel,how have you been?!How was your day?!I thought I'd fail algebra yesterday and today I think I'm gonna get an A!


----------



## kjkcool

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Mel,how have you been?!How was your day?!I thought I'd fail algebra yesterday and today I think I'm gonna get an A!


 I had no intention of rhyming!I rock!
lol


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Mel,how have you been?!How was your day?!I thought I'd fail algebra yesterday and today I think I'm gonna get an A!





You've got some mad rhyming skills girl! 



My day went amazingly good today. Like.... nothing went wrong like it normally does XD


Huzzah for your A in algebra!!!     


I just got like.....a 70 on an algebra quiz. XD lol


How was your day?


----------



## kjkcool

It was actually,overall,really great!
NO ALGEBRA HOMEWORK TONIGHT!!!!!!!PUZZAH!!!!
The only homework I have is a three paragraph science article summary and study for an english test I'm confident I'll get an a on,(with more studying,lol!)
I entered a cool sweepstakes......
We're haveing spagetti for dinner tonight!Spagetti,one of my favorites!
I do have mad ryhming skills,burrr,my hads are getting chills.
Maybe I'm getting sick and should take some pills? lol


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> It was actually,overall,really great!
> NO ALGEBRA HOMEWORK TONIGHT!!!!!!!PUZZAH!!!!
> The only homework I have is a three paragraph science article summary and study for an english test I'm confident I'll get an a on,(with more studying,lol!)
> I entered a cool sweepstakes......
> We're haveing spagetti for dinner tonight!Spagetti,one of my favorites!
> I do have mad ryhming skills,burrr,my hads are getting chills.
> Maybe I'm getting sick and should take some pills? lol





Oooh! I had spagetti tonight too! XD

HUZZAH FOR NO ALGEBRA HOMEWORK! I wish I could say that. XD

I hate science. I always fall asleep in that class b/c it's my first period of the day. 


Your rhyming skills are the best. You can rhyme better than the rest. And when I try to rhyme I'm just a pest!

lol


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Oooh! I had spagetti tonight too! XD
> 
> HUZZAH FOR NO ALGEBRA HOMEWORK! I wish I could say that. XD
> 
> I hate science. I always fall asleep in that class b/c it's my first period of the day.
> 
> 
> Your rhyming skills are the best. You can rhyme better than the rest. And when I try to rhyme I'm just a pest!
> 
> lol


 You may be a pest while I'm the most awesome ryhmer this side of north south east or west
but when it comes to loving Pirates Of The Caribbean,we are both the best!
lol!
Spagetti rules!
What is the big thing you want for Christmas?!
I want a celly!


----------



## BandGeek911

The main thing I want this year is a video iPod. My mini is kinda of worn out XD


Oh, and if you get a celly this christmas, I wouldn't recommend T-Mobile. I get really bad reception. But that's just me XD 

What kind of celly do you want?


----------



## BandGeek911

P.S 

Spagetti is amazing!


----------



## kjkcool

FORGIVE ME SPAGETTI FOR UNDERESTIMATING YOUR GREAT SAUCY POWER!!!!!!!!
lol


----------



## BandGeek911

HOW DARE YOU UNDER ESTIMATE MY SAUCY POWER!


now I will smoosh you with my meatballs!


----------



## BandGeek911

lol


XD


I get bored


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Melissa, that would make a great tag: 

"HOW DARE YOU UNDER ESTIMATE MY SAUCY POWER!


now I will smoosh you with my meatballs!"






YUMMM! GET AWAY FROM MY CHERRIES!

MINE! ALL MINE!​


----------



## BandGeek911

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> Melissa, that would make a great tag:
> 
> "HOW DARE YOU UNDER ESTIMATE MY SAUCY POWER!
> 
> 
> now I will smoosh you with my meatballs!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUMMM! GET AWAY FROM MY CHERRIES!
> 
> MINE! ALL MINE!​








Yumm!


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> HOW DARE YOU UNDER ESTIMATE MY SAUCY POWER!
> 
> 
> now I will smoosh you with my meatballs!


 Forgive me my great pasta master!Meat balls are no where to be found on top of your sauce.On top of spagetti,all covered with cheese!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Forgive me my great pasta master!Meat balls are no where to be found on top of your sauce.On top of spagetti,all covered with cheese!!!!!!!!!!





Oh my spaghetti loving friend. Have you not heard the rest of the song?

On top of spaghetti, 
All covered with cheese,
*I lost my poor meatball*, 
When somebody sneezed.

It rolled off the table,
And on to the floor,
And then my poor meatball,
Rolled out of the door.

It rolled in the garden,
And under a bush,
And then my poor meatball,
Was nothing but mush.

The mush was as tasty
As tasty could be,
And then the next summer, 
It grew into a tree.

The tree was all covered,
All covered with moss,
And on it grew meatballs,
And tomato sauce.

So if you eat spaghetti,
All covered with cheese,
Hold on to your meatball,
Whenever you sneeze.


So you have found my threat to smoosh to be false. But once I reunite with my meatballs... I will rule once more!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I'm eating an orange.


----------



## BandGeek911

I ate a granola bar :]


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Oh my spaghetti loving friend. Have you not heard the rest of the song?
> 
> On top of spaghetti,
> All covered with cheese,
> *I lost my poor meatball*,
> When somebody sneezed.
> 
> It rolled off the table,
> And on to the floor,
> And then my poor meatball,
> Rolled out of the door.
> 
> It rolled in the garden,
> And under a bush,
> And then my poor meatball,
> Was nothing but mush.
> 
> The mush was as tasty
> As tasty could be,
> And then the next summer,
> It grew into a tree.
> 
> The tree was all covered,
> All covered with moss,
> And on it grew meatballs,
> And tomato sauce.
> 
> So if you eat spaghetti,
> All covered with cheese,
> Hold on to your meatball,
> Whenever you sneeze.
> 
> 
> So you have found my threat to smoosh to be false. But once I reunite with my meatballs... I will rule once more!


 Well well well,we're high on our basil aren't we?!
Macaroni,THE CHEESE MASTER,shall smother your meatball with it's cheesy goodness!
Don't think of bringing lasania into this,IT NEEDS A CHEESE SUPPLY!
GOOD SHALL CONQURE MEATBALL!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Oh my spaghetti loving friend. Have you not heard the rest of the song?
> 
> On top of spaghetti,
> All covered with cheese,
> *I lost my poor meatball*,
> When somebody sneezed.
> 
> It rolled off the table,
> And on to the floor,
> And then my poor meatball,
> Rolled out of the door.
> 
> It rolled in the garden,
> And under a bush,
> And then my poor meatball,
> Was nothing but mush.
> 
> The mush was as tasty
> As tasty could be,
> And then the next summer,
> It grew into a tree.
> 
> The tree was all covered,
> All covered with moss,
> And on it grew meatballs,
> And tomato sauce.
> 
> So if you eat spaghetti,
> All covered with cheese,
> Hold on to your meatball,
> Whenever you sneeze.
> 
> 
> So you have found my threat to smoosh to be false. But once I reunite with my meatballs... I will rule once more!




   I love that song!!!


----------



## kjkcool

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> I love that song!!!


 I had a book,based on the original lyrics from the original song!I loved it!
Where is it?!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Well well well,we're high on our basil aren't we?!
> Macaroni,THE CHEESE MASTER,shall smother your meatball with it's cheesy goodness!
> Don't think of bringing lasania into this,IT NEEDS A CHEESE SUPPLY!
> GOOD SHALL CONQURE MEATBALL!


  

Orange Orange Orange of the grocery store,
Sitting and sunning. WEEE
Watch our for Jessie!

(to the tune of George of the jungle)


----------



## EeyoreFan1

kjkcool said:
			
		

> I had a book,based on the original lyrics from the original song!I loved it!
> Where is it?!


----------



## kjkcool

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Orange Orange Orange of the grocery store,
> Sitting and sunning. WEEE
> Watch our for Jessie!
> 
> (to the tune of George of the jungle)


 I HATE ORANGES!(seriously,but no offence jess,lol)
MACARONI,ATTACKKKKKKKKKKK!Smother them with your cheese of goodness and truth!


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Well well well,we're high on our basil aren't we?!
> Macaroni,THE CHEESE MASTER,shall smother your meatball with it's cheesy goodness!
> Don't think of bringing lasania into this,IT NEEDS A CHEESE SUPPLY!
> GOOD SHALL CONQURE MEATBALL!




Lasangia is having his own problems with the chicken parmesian. 


Macaroni. You need the meatballs. The world is nothing without meatballs. Macaroni and cheese is nothing without meatballs! I am even nothing without meatballs..


Me and my partner meatballs will rule the world! 


Although, Macaroni.... your cheese is quite tempting... my Italian fans will rule your American fans!


----------



## BandGeek911

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Orange Orange Orange of the grocery store,
> Sitting and sunning. WEEE
> Watch our for Jessie!
> 
> (to the tune of George of the jungle)





Spaghetti and Meatballs vs. Mac and cheese vs. oranges....

who will win? XD


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Lasangia is having his own problems with the chicken parmesian.
> 
> 
> Macaroni. You need the meatballs. The world is nothing without meatballs. Macaroni and cheese is nothing without meatballs! I am even nothing without meatballs..
> 
> 
> Me and my partner meatballs will rule the world!
> 
> 
> Although, Macaroni.... your cheese is quite tempting... my Italian fans will rule your American fans!


 You have forgotten one important tiny,itsy,bitsy detail Mel,the most important thing...........



Chocolate conqures and rules over all foods.

Sad that we cannot advance our pasta types,idint it?


----------



## EeyoreFan1

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Spaghetti and Meatballs vs. Mac and cheese vs. oranges....
> 
> who will win? XD


MACARONI!!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> You have forgotten one important tiny,itsy,bitsy detail Mel,the most important thing...........
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate conqures and rules over all foods.
> 
> Sad that we cannot advance our pasta types,idint it?




 

Drats. Foiled. Foiled by that chocolaty chocolate stuff. 





Ugh. Now I have to do my Social studies project


----------



## EeyoreFan1

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Drats. Foiled. Foiled by that chocolaty chocolate stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. *Now I have to do my Social studies project*




No fun!


----------



## kjkcool

Ick!Social Studies!
I gotta study for a Superlative,correlative positive english test!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

No fun! Geez. I had to do tons of math tonight! THey pack us UP with stuff! I couldn't lift my bookbag into the car!  I saw research that more than 30 minutes of homework a night increases stress, and DEcreases grades.


----------



## Sports Blondie

our principal is doing a survey all week of how long it takes us to get our hw done and we are thinking that she is going to get on to the teachers about the amount of hw they give b/c she was like 2-3 hrs that is ridculous we were like finally u get it


----------



## kjkcool

I'm going to have a bent spine cause of all of the bookage I have to carry home each night!lol
I'm gonna sue.....that would be nice....yup!
lol


----------



## ploto

random


----------



## minniesBFF

I had a geometry test today that Im pretty sure I failed.   My math teacher is not a very good...teacher.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

My math teacher last year was horrible.

She called us momos. and for those who don't know what that is it's IDIOT!


----------



## CrazyChik

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Hazzi!Language = bad  but........
> yeah how can you hijack a random thread?!




ahh yeah watch out for my language


----------



## kjkcool

Why do we have to learn about english?!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
No,I do not have a good english teacher,or,MY OWN ENGLISH BOOK!


----------



## kjkcool

Snow,work your magic!
Come and snow all over me tonight!
Halt schoolbuses in their tracks!
Ice up the roadways!
Children need Friday off!
Snow,please work your magic tonight,
the magic of your frozen bliss!


----------



## kjkcool

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Snow,work your magic!
> Come and snow all over me tonight!
> Halt schoolbuses in their tracks!
> Ice up the roadways!
> Children need Friday off!
> Snow,please work your magic tonight,
> the magic of your frozen bliss!


 Yup,this is my new snow chant!
With this,and praying a WHOLE LOT,we'll probably get snow...


----------



## CrazyChik

weirdo

i like english. although i am ok at it and i find it fun i always dread the lessons coz somehow the teacher makes em boring.

maths is hiliarous. i love watching people struggle on simple multiplication

science is just fantastically boring. we have this amazingly crap teacher(pardon my mild language) who spents half the lesson trying to get us to shut up a further 20 minutes trying and falining miserably to show us the experiment we were gonna do and left us for 5 mins to do it without giving us our equipment then told us o pack away. he caught me and my mate and asked us what we had learned. we stoood the eerrmmingg and he goes " nothiung well fdair enough"  

his gramer is crap!!!


----------



## saltnpepper

avoiding 
3 pages spanish homework
packet in social studies
20 math questions
8 science questions on the periosic table and elements and metals 

but i guess i have to do it sometime today


----------



## CrazyChik

aaawwwww bless you paige   

i'm not gonna change you can't make me


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

=O PeteyWentzzzz.​


----------



## CrazyChik

eewwwww

lol no offense sorry


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

=O !!!KYGYFYT!! 
You gotta be kidding meeee!


----------



## CrazyChik

nope lol

jmo


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

What does JMO mean? lol


----------



## CrazyChik

just my opinion.

i think everyone uses JMHO though. which is just my honest opinion


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Ohh, I see. I'm not good with the hole AIM languge thing. 
The only things I really only use is lol, omg, and idk. =P


----------



## CrazyChik

lol i'm not to good at the weeird words and abreviations they come up with these days either. i had my msn taken off me


----------



## CrazyChik

i'd like to dedicate these two songs to eve(lord i hate her):
 Simple Plan- shut up
There you go
You're always so right
It's all a big show
It's all about you

You think you know
What everyone needs
You always take time
To criticize me

It seems like everyday
I make mistakes
I just can't get it right

It's like I'm the one
You love to hate
But not today

So shut up, shut up, shut up
Don't wanna hear it
Get out, get out, get out
Get out of my way
Step up, step up, step up
You'll never stop me
Nothing you say today
Is gonna bring me down

There you go
You never ask why
It's all a big lie
Whatever you do

You think you're special
But I know, and I know
And I know, and we know
That you're not

You're always there to point
Out my mistakes
And shove them in my face

It's like I'm the one
You love to hate
But not today

So shut up, shut up, shut up
Don't wanna hear it
Get out, get out, get out
Get out of my way
Step up, step up, step up
You'll never stop me
Nothing you say today
Is gonna bring me down
Is gonna bring me down

Will never bring me down

Don't tell me who I should be
And don't try to tell me what's right for me
Don't tell me what I should do
I don't wanna waste my time
I'll watch you fade away

So shut up, shut up, shut up
Don't wanna hear it
Get out, get out, get out
Get out of my way
Step up, step up, step up
You'll never stop me
Nothing you say today
Is gonna bring me down

Shut up, shut up, shut up
Don't wanna hear it
Get out, get out, get out
Get out of my way
Step up, step up, step up
You'll never stop me
Nothing you say today
Is gonna bring me down

Bring me down
{shut up, shut up, shut up}
Won't bring me down
{shut up, shut up, shut up}
Bring me down
{shut up, shut up, shut up}
Won't bring me down

Shut up, shut up, shut up

and simple plan- you don't mean anything to me

Maybe, I'm just not good enough for you
And maybe, i just don't wanna be like you
And maybe I just don't wanna know
How low you're ready to go
I'm not gonna change, you can't make me, WHOA

[Chorus]
You don't, You don't, You don't, You don't
You don't mean anything to me [x2]
You're what I never wanna be

Tell me, does it feel good to be like you
And tell me, why should I waste my time with you
Cuz maybe you always bring me down
And I'm sick of being pushed around
I'm not gonna change, you can't make me, WHOA

[Chorus]

I know you think you know me
You don't know anything 
I know you wanna help me
I don't need anything
Don't tell me where to go
I don't need you to know

You don't, you don't, you dont, you don't
You don't mean anything to me
You don't you dont, you don't, you don't
You don't me anything to me
[Chorus]


last one especially suits our situation(my side of it anyways)


----------



## kjkcool

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i'd like to dedicate these two songs to eve(lord i hate her):
> Simple Plan- shut up
> There you go
> You're always so right
> It's all a big show
> It's all about you
> 
> You think you know
> What everyone needs
> You always take time
> To criticize me
> 
> It seems like everyday
> I make mistakes
> I just can't get it right
> 
> It's like I'm the one
> You love to hate
> But not today
> 
> So shut up, shut up, shut up
> Don't wanna hear it
> Get out, get out, get out
> Get out of my way
> Step up, step up, step up
> You'll never stop me
> Nothing you say today
> Is gonna bring me down
> 
> There you go
> You never ask why
> It's all a big lie
> Whatever you do
> 
> You think you're special
> But I know, and I know
> And I know, and we know
> That you're not
> 
> You're always there to point
> Out my mistakes
> And shove them in my face
> 
> It's like I'm the one
> You love to hate
> But not today
> 
> So shut up, shut up, shut up
> Don't wanna hear it
> Get out, get out, get out
> Get out of my way
> Step up, step up, step up
> You'll never stop me
> Nothing you say today
> Is gonna bring me down
> Is gonna bring me down
> 
> Will never bring me down
> 
> Don't tell me who I should be
> And don't try to tell me what's right for me
> Don't tell me what I should do
> I don't wanna waste my time
> I'll watch you fade away
> 
> So shut up, shut up, shut up
> Don't wanna hear it
> Get out, get out, get out
> Get out of my way
> Step up, step up, step up
> You'll never stop me
> Nothing you say today
> Is gonna bring me down
> 
> Shut up, shut up, shut up
> Don't wanna hear it
> Get out, get out, get out
> Get out of my way
> Step up, step up, step up
> You'll never stop me
> Nothing you say today
> Is gonna bring me down
> 
> Bring me down
> {shut up, shut up, shut up}
> Won't bring me down
> {shut up, shut up, shut up}
> Bring me down
> {shut up, shut up, shut up}
> Won't bring me down
> 
> Shut up, shut up, shut up
> 
> and simple plan- you don't mean anything to me
> 
> Maybe, I'm just not good enough for you
> And maybe, i just don't wanna be like you
> And maybe I just don't wanna know
> How low you're ready to go
> I'm not gonna change, you can't make me, WHOA
> 
> [Chorus]
> You don't, You don't, You don't, You don't
> You don't mean anything to me [x2]
> You're what I never wanna be
> 
> Tell me, does it feel good to be like you
> And tell me, why should I waste my time with you
> Cuz maybe you always bring me down
> And I'm sick of being pushed around
> I'm not gonna change, you can't make me, WHOA
> 
> [Chorus]
> 
> I know you think you know me
> You don't know anything
> I know you wanna help me
> I don't need anything
> Don't tell me where to go
> I don't need you to know
> 
> You don't, you don't, you dont, you don't
> You don't mean anything to me
> You don't you dont, you don't, you don't
> You don't me anything to me
> [Chorus]
> 
> 
> last one especially suits our situation(my side of it anyways)


 Well,Hazzi's trippin out over this Eve girl......
What did she do to my Hazzi?!


----------



## AngienLuLu

rawr.


----------



## kjkcool

AngienLuLu said:
			
		

> rawr.


 AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
Stop scaring me!
lol


----------



## CrazyChik

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Well,Hazzi's trippin out over this Eve girl......
> What did she do to my Hazzi?!




your hazzi?  

oh she was just beong herself( evil mean cow!)
what d'ya mean that isn't nice helllooo have you seen someof th stuff she posted about me on her website?? NO you haven't well that looks soo mild compared to what she wrote it's unbelievable.

eve is a beach.
eve is a cow

and i could totally get revengebut im not about to stoop to her level(i would usually but i told her i wasn't that low so im not going to stoop that low)

fight you say??

NO WAY. i'm soft as  marshmallow and she is like 3 times bigger than me height and width!

ok so not height but i am smaller(im only 5ft) but she is wider than me!!


----------



## AngienLuLu

kjkcool said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> Stop scaring me!
> lol












(  )​


----------



## CrazyChik

It seems like everyday
I make mistakes
I just can't get it right

It's like I'm the one
You love to hate
But not today

So shut up, shut up, shut up
Don't wanna hear it
Get out, get out, get out
Get out of my way
Step up, step up, step up
You'll never stop me
Nothing you say today
Is gonna bring me down


----------



## saltnpepper

^ I <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 that song


----------



## kjkcool

Kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## saltnpepper

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> aaawwwww bless you paige
> 
> i'm not gonna change you can't make me



thank you a lot!   
hmmm...... virtual pet worm? ~
i love virtual pet worms!   

yay i am almost finished!


----------



## kjkcool

Happy Feet is SOOOO ADORABLE!


----------



## kjkcool

Cinderella.


----------



## kjkcool

Must Go To Potc3 Premiere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Must!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

No one is answering my PM's!Well........I guess I scared them off.....lol


----------



## BandGeek911

I answered your PM silly!


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Happy Feet is SOOOO ADORABLE!





omg. i just saw that last weekend. its AMAZINGLY ADORABLE!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

ive never seen it


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> omg. i just saw that last weekend. its AMAZINGLY ADORABLE!


 The begining kinda freaked me out at first,but it totally didn't matter after that,I was hooked on the cuteness!


----------



## ploto

CR is the best


----------



## ploto

random


----------



## ploto

even more random


----------



## ploto

even more random....random


----------



## kjkcool

Backlavah!Good stuff....


----------



## kjkcool

Yo ho,yo ho,a pirate's life for me!
ARRG
lol


----------



## kjkcool

cemimemelmlmmkasksnksdnakdakndsgdjadfqehflfhlhlskhfieohfhuewhtewt;uojkgjkjsdnjlvhdskfkdjijanawerhjunfroiuerjnfiouewrijeiw'nkldnfiinwuhroeiuwhfnweonfneofhlkjienrkrmrmmrmrrwqjkejoiqwnrlkqwhjne


----------



## kjkcool

It would be cool to speak like Tia Dalma for a day!
To say things like de naturally.....
Yup


----------



## BandGeek911

Jay Leno


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

kay leno


----------



## kjkcool

May Limo


----------



## kjkcool

Mi LLama


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

yay weno


----------



## BandGeek911

Stay Thengo


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

ray deno


----------



## kjkcool

iPod Nano


----------



## BandGeek911

Day Geno


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

gay heno


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> iPod Nano





  good one!


----------



## kjkcool

Hay Mello


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> good one!


 Thanks!Your too kind!


----------



## Nascar48

I'M GOING TO WDW IN 3 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

























































Oh, wait. That was just a dream.

Nascar "If only I was going" 48


----------



## kjkcool

I need WDW!WDW deprived!lol


----------



## saltnpepper

i want to go to disney


----------



## saltnpepper

but hey.. who dosent


----------



## VolleyballQt07

hi people!


----------



## saltnpepper

Hi!
Hey!
Aloha!
Howdy!
Bonjour!
Hola!
Hiya!


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## kjkcool

HORSEY!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pretty gray one!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Jambo.
Hola.
Aloha.
Bonjour.
Ni-how.
Konnichiwa.

HI!!!


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## kjkcool

FAIRY!PIXIEDUST!
Yes,I like animated images!
Mel,good ones!lol


----------



## BandGeek911

=D



i <3 Smileys


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> =D
> 
> 
> 
> i <3 Smileys


 That is amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

I need snowflakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great snowclouds,
walk this way,talk this way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## kjkcool

Last post of the day for me!Sorry adoring public and Mel!lol
I need beauty sleep!
TGIF tommorow!


----------



## BandGeek911

Ttyl!


----------



## ploto

WDW in a few days


----------



## MouseSKIteer

awww i like the elf in ur sig!! i hope i get elfed...hohohoed..or zapped soon


----------



## CrazyChik

kjkcool said:
			
		

> No one is answering my PM's!Well........I guess I scared them off.....lol




i was off-line

i answered now

it is sad that i wake up and come staright and here to check my pm's and catch up on my threads


----------



## AngienLuLu

rawr.
<3


----------



## CrazyChik

theres a great big beautiful tomorrow shining at the end of every day.

uuhh yeah w/e i hate tomorrows!

for we may not have tomorrows
but theres always yetserday

dude that is an old song.


----------



## EyoreFANS12




----------



## HSMndLKfan92

This little guy's ^ theme song is currently playing on my iTunes!​


----------



## natty41

Anyone else get clobbered with snow today? 

10+ inches by me...yay for no classes aka I'm going to build a snow Mickey


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

nope  no snow but it was absoulutley freezing today!!! 

hey, at least ya got off of school!


----------



## BandGeek911

No snow... just rain :[



Oh.. and I love charlie brown!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

natty41 said:
			
		

> Anyone else get clobbered with snow today?
> 
> 10+ inches by me...yay for no classes aka I'm going to build a snow Mickey





It was 70 degrees in Jersey. And I was dressed like an Elf. In wool. For Elf Day at school.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> No snow... just rain :[
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.. and I love charlie brown!



ME TOO!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I'm listening to the Nuctcracker now.


----------



## minniesBFF

I need opinions on my new avatar. like or not like???


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Tis Disney related. So of course I likey it.

I'm back to my original Kovu!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

noo!  

MinnesBFF - cute! i love that song! got it on my iPod

jaimie - what happened to your orlando one?


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I.Don't.Know.

I need my beauty sleep

G'nite!


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> MinnesBFF - cute! i love that song! got it on my iPod


thank you much!!!!  I have it on my mp3!


----------



## PrincessKally

I love you new aviator!! its a catchy song!!!

how do u upload an aviator from a website, i tried to get one off of iconator.com but they wee all to big....so how do i fix that???


----------



## minniesBFF

PrincessKally said:
			
		

> I love you new aviator!! its a catchy song!!!
> 
> how do u upload an aviator from a website, i tried to get one off of iconator.com but they wee all to big....so how do i fix that???


I dont think you can...but I might be wrong. I just find an avatar that fits the size requirements for the dis.


----------



## PrincessKally

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> I dont think you can...but I might be wrong. I just find an avatar that fits the size requirements for the dis.



where did you find your aviator at?


----------



## minniesBFF

iconator.com I think.


----------



## CrazyChik

we had no school yesterday   teacher training day( i love tose days)

it's freezing im about to die so say goodbye peeps


----------



## minniesBFF

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> we had no school yesterday   teacher training day( i love tose days)
> 
> it's freezing im about to die so say goodbye peeps


goodbye. lol


----------



## CrazyChik

lol thanx

i need to find a coat to shove over my shirt and tie(at least im gonna die in class)

ok start at 11 dark at 4 i say we go 11:30 till 3:30 thats 4 hours oppertunity for me to die


----------



## Starfire

Hi all


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## AngienLuLu

Happy December 2nd!


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Christmas = 23 days!


----------



## BandGeek911

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> Christmas = 23 days!





Ik! I am sooo excited!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I know! Me too.

There's a picture of me dressed as an elf on the show your face threadd.


----------



## EeyoreFan1




----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover




----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Hi...


----------



## BandGeek911

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> Hi...





heyy...



That pic of you of an elf is really pretty


----------



## BandGeek911

Introducing.....








Mumble Jerad Jr.!

Mumble Jerad Jr. <3's choir and our choir gowns!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

hey yall! i just came back from getting my puppy! she's very playful and loves to be held.  my other dog got his feelings hurt though. but shes a beagle terrier mix and i decided to name her mia.


----------



## BandGeek911

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> hey yall! i just came back from getting my puppy! she's very playful and loves to be held.  my other dog got his feelings hurt though. but shes a beagle terrier mix and i decided to name her mia.





=D Aww... Mia is such a cute name! Hope to see some pics!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

ill try... shes so energetic she wont stay still! lol


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> ill try... shes so energetic she wont stay still! lol


LOL. I know what you mean!! My dog is the same way.


----------



## CrazyChik

hello

as you can see i lived

lalalalalala


----------



## BandGeek911

Yay! Hazzi survived!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Congrads for surviving!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Miaaaaaaaa!  ​


----------



## minniesBFF

Awwwwwww! congrats on the new puppy kalyn!!! and mia is an adorable name. good choice.


----------



## CrazyChik

and now i have incredible back pain.


i moan too much.


lalalalala


----------



## saltnpepper

possobly going to disney for the fisrt time in october 07!!!    

ladida ladida ladida lalala


----------



## marypops!

nuf sdnuos

(yeah was speaking backwards then... why doesn't backwards spell the same backwards? it's sdrawkcab it's not even a word!)

i want this CD for xmas!! (only available in the UK unless you order it online)
http://www.woolworths.co.uk/ww_p2/product/index.jhtml?pid=50788835


----------



## CrazyChik

awesome paige!! my mate is going then.

neat george


lalalalllalalala

my back kills even more. we have our christmas decs up.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Just put our tree up!


----------



## CrazyChik

AWESOME!!

lalalalalala

i have some new icons lined up


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Yay. =] I'm going to post pictures of the Christmas tree in a bit. =]


----------



## CrazyChik

mmmm i cant find good icons   ones that are unique. i get accused of copying a lot! do you know anyone else who's had any of my penguin avatars??


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Nope. You're the first I've seen. I can make you some icons though. I make 90% of mine.. including the one I have now. =]


----------



## CrazyChik

WOW good god jessie how do youmake them so good???

heres some i found that i was thinking of using( that fit):


















the rest are awesome but they don't fit


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Aww, i like those! I like the eeyore one best. =] I also like the colors used in the first one. Me and Shelby have a program that helps us make them.  If you want one ever, let me know. It can be animated, or still.


----------



## CrazyChik

thanx jessie

i'll probably use the rest for my sigs  

and i just ound the most freakiset picture of one of the boys in my class ever!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

LOL. Niiiice. =] Abd I'm making you an icon anyways, LOL. I'm bored.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Can you post the picture of Sparky again please?  I need it for the icon. lol


----------



## CrazyChik

lol.

i feel like listening to music


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I was listening to lost of music earlier. Now I'm all music-ed out. 
I'm beggining to passionatly hate the 40 second rule..


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Can you post the picture of Sparky again please?  I need it for the icon. lol



sure:






LOL


----------



## EeyoreFan1

=] Pretty. I like the light brown strip under him. That's pretty.


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> I was listening to lost of music earlier. Now I'm all music-ed out.
> I'm beggining to passionatly hate the 40 second rule..




ME TOO!!!!!!


lord i'd have twice the amount of posts if it wan't for that darned rule


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> =] Pretty. I like the light brown strip under him. That's pretty.




  that's his skin!!! it's were he's been clipped!!!

the darker brown is his coat


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Oh me too!!! It SUCKS On my site there isn't one! lol


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Oh me too!!! It SUCKS On my site there isn't one! lol




lol!

this site is pretty tight on avatar sized too!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Yes, I know. I enlarged it though. =] Hopefully it works right now


----------



## CrazyChik

lol

i'm bored

i wish  i could find that site that has that pic of me and sparky


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Aww. Maybe you will find it soon.


----------



## CrazyChik

i hope so.

me and my instructor and my friend from up the stables had our pic taken yesterday on the hunt. i look flilthy coz i was the 3rd person behind 2 extremely big horses who sent mud flying over me and sparky


----------



## BandGeek911

I bought a dress for the dance today  


edit: I bought the dress today... the dance isn't today... i made it sound like the dance was today sorta lol


----------



## CrazyChik

hey mel  

haven't seen kjkcool aroun for a while?


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Aww, lol. Cool Melissa!


----------



## CrazyChik

i'm bored

i want base

he un-bores me


----------



## BandGeek911

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> hey mel
> 
> haven't seen kjkcool aroun for a while?


Hey Hazzi! 

Ik... she hasn't PMed me in a while. I wonder where she is   
lol






			
				EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Aww, lol. Cool Melissa!



 I'm so excited now lol. I'm going to try to post a pic of it in the show ur face thread :]


----------



## CrazyChik

ooo cool mel.

i'm gonna call you mel

typing melissa is hard work


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Awesome! I'm sure its beautimous on you!  You're so pretty in the first place.


----------



## BandGeek911

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> ooo cool mel.
> 
> i'm gonna call you mel
> 
> typing melissa is hard work





yay for calling me Mel! I <3 nicknames. I get sooooo excited lol


A lot of people can't spell my name.... it's pretty funny.... I never correct anyone either XD


----------



## CrazyChik

jessie will you ever post a pic of you??

c'mon i did and its rare to find someone uglier than me!!

leo is going to as well!


----------



## BandGeek911

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Awesome! I'm sure its beautimous on you!  You're so pretty in the first place.








Awww... thanks Jessie! That just made my day! :]


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

You're not ugly.

I win in that category.


----------



## BandGeek911

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> jessie will you ever post a pic of you??
> 
> c'mon i did and its rare to find someone uglier than me!!
> 
> leo is going to as well!



You are not ugly! You are very pretty!






			
				HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> You're not ugly.
> 
> I win in that category.



You most definatly do not win that catagory! You are very pretty aswell!


----------



## CrazyChik

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> You're not ugly.
> 
> I win in that category.



nu uh i win in the ugliness category!!!

come on brown hair brown eyes( to many people have it) spots( god they suck) uuuhhhh its to ugly to bare


----------



## EeyoreFan1

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Awww... thanks Jessie! That just made my day! :]


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I can honeslt say that I've never seen an ugly person on the DIS...   

Although I might scare a few.


----------



## BandGeek911

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> I can honeslt say that I've never seen an ugly person on the DIS...
> 
> Although I might scare a few.





Oh.... Jessie you are sooo scary!    jk jk


----------



## CrazyChik

lol

i found the site

they haven't put up yesterday's pics yet


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Aww, yay for Hazzi. i'm going to get off the computer for as long as possible.. (aka I'll be back in 10 minutes. LOL) i'm stopping at 10,050 posts for now. =] I can't believe I've posted over 100 times already today.. Wow!


----------



## BandGeek911

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> nu uh i win in the ugliness category!!!
> 
> come on brown hair brown eyes( to many people have it) spots( god they suck) uuuhhhh its to ugly to bare





heyy... I have brown eyes... brown hair.... AND ACNE! what can be worse than that? I hate my acne! lol

My favorite type of eyes are hazel though.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Oh.... Jessie you are sooo scary!    jk jk


I know! I scare myself!!    Ok make that 10,051. 

  <<<<<<<<<,this smiley scares me..


----------



## CrazyChik

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> heyy... I have brown eyes... brown hair.... AND ACNE! what can be worse than that? I hate my acne! lol
> 
> My favorite type of eyes are hazel though.




sorry mel!!!!

my fave type of eyes is dark brown( which ios what mine are. ok i admit i love my eyes. and my hir goes quite nicely with them. its the spots that do my nut in!)


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Aww, yay for Hazzi. i'm going to get off the computer for as long as possible.. (aka I'll be back in 10 minutes. LOL) i'm stopping at 10,050 posts for now. =] I can't believe I've posted over 100 times already today.. Wow!



You just wanted to get to your goal! I once posted 400 posts in a week. I reached 1,600 posts on , what, Friday?

And my hair is dark, and is so frizzy. And either curly or wavy, never straightens.

My eyes change with my mood, so at times I look like a freak.


----------



## BandGeek911

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> sorry mel!!!!
> 
> my fave type of eyes is dark brown( which ios what mine are. ok i admit i love my eyes. and my hir goes quite nicely with them. its the spots that do my nut in!)




My eyes go nice with my face. I'd look rather creepy with Hazel eyes! 

I just like the look of Hazel eyes. I think it's unique looking :]


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Here Hazzi. lol. I was bored. Sorry its horrible.


----------



## CrazyChik

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> You just wanted to get to your goal! I once posted 400 posts in a week. I reached 1,600 posts on , what, Friday?
> 
> And my hair is dark, and is so frizzy. And either curly or wavy, never straightens.
> 
> My eyes change with my mood, so at times I look like a freak.




  my eyes go very green at times even though they're dark brown

my hair changes shades of brown as well. sometimes it looks black but its been known to look really lgight as well


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

That's awesome! And hah. You're at 10,05*2*.
and you said you stopped at 10,050 . hypocrite.


----------



## BandGeek911

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> You just wanted to get to your goal! I once posted 400 posts in a week. I reached 1,600 posts on , what, Friday?
> 
> And my hair is dark, and is so frizzy. And either curly or wavy, never straightens.
> 
> My eyes change with my mood, so at times I look like a freak.





My hair gets really frizzy too. That's why I put my hair up in a ponytail a lot XD.


But I got it cut a few weeks ago... so I'm still able to wear it down with out it frizzing as bad as it used too :]

sometimes I think my eyes get darker when I'm mad lol.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Hah. When I'm mad, my eyes turn Greyish Green. A scary combo.


----------



## BandGeek911

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Here Hazzi. lol. I was bored. Sorry its horrible.




That's cute!


As soon as christmas season is over.... I'm going to put the one you made me a while ago back in my siggy. I believe it was...


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Here Hazzi. lol. I was bored. Sorry its horrible.




THAT'S AWESOME


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Waiiiiiiiit who here is joining the virtual christmas gift exchange?


----------



## CrazyChik

to big for an avatar though jessie


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Hah. I just started a thread inspired by Jessie.


----------



## CrazyChik

lol
who like my new avatar?


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I was like, "Hey. Hazzi got a new avatar!" 

It's, as the avatar says, "cute and cuddly."

and it has my favorite people penguins.

:] I do!


----------



## CrazyChik

lol!

i'm putting my other one back up to match my sig but i thought i'd just try tbis one out. see if it suits me ya know


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Crazy penguin.

fits. 

:\


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah crazy and me go nicley.

i have to get off for a while to shower and check my h/w situation.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

:[

Seriously, missing two minutes of this thread costs you two pages to read.


----------



## AngienLuLu

Ladedadedum Ladedadedum


----------



## EeyoreFan1

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## CrazyChik

i'm back and clean lol


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## CrazyChik

lalala

sore throat


----------



## BandGeek911

Ugh. Sore throats suck. I had a sore throat on Friday.


----------



## CrazyChik

aaww

i had a day off friday   teacher training day   i was out woth my mates all day


----------



## AngienLuLu

they see me roll on, my segway! they rollin' their eyes 'cause i'm so white n' nerdy!


----------



## CrazyChik

lalallaa

it seems like im the one you love to hate but not today


----------



## BandGeek911

AngienLuLu said:
			
		

> they see me roll on, my segway! they rollin' their eyes 'cause i'm so white n' nerdy!




I love that song!


----------



## CrazyChik

hhmmm

great i have pins and needles


----------



## BandGeek911

pins and needles hurt like crazy. especially if your whole leg falls asleep and then you have to walk on it XD


----------



## CrazyChik

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> pins and needles hurt like crazy. especially if your whole leg falls asleep and then you have to walk on it XD




try having it when you ride!! along with stitch(not the disney character)

does bad things to your position!! as 1 of my photos proved


----------



## AngienLuLu

i've been browsin'
inspectin'
xman comics you know i collect them
the pins in my pocket i must protect them
my ergonomic keyboard never leaves me bored
shopping online for deals on writable media
i edit wikipedia
i memorized holy grail really well
i can recite it right now and have you rotflol
got a
business doin websites
when you need some code
WHO DO YOU CALL?!?
i do html for them all
even got a homepage for my dog
yo!
i got myself a fanny pack
they were havin' a sale down at the gap
spend my nights with a roll of bubble wrap
pop pop
hope no one sees me gettin' freaky
im nerdy in the extreme
whiter than sour creme
i was in av club, and glee club
and even the chess team!


----------



## CrazyChik

that is a very weird song


----------



## BandGeek911

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> try having it when you ride!! along with stitch(not the disney character)
> 
> does bad things to your position!! as 1 of my photos proved




 


I've ridden a horse [Ok... it was a pony type animal...] and it was pretty bumpy. That must feel soo weird!


----------



## CrazyChik

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> I've ridden a horse [Ok... it was a pony type animal...] and it was pretty bumpy. That must feel soo weird!




lol i ride the smaller ones usually but i've ridden big ones.

nnaaa each horse has it's own feel i ride loadsa different horses so i get used to whatever.


----------



## AngienLuLu

my birthday is next monnnnnnnnnnnday
not this monnnnnnnnnnnnnday
but next monnnnnnnnnnnnday
i will be sooooooooooooooo cool
i am so haaaaaaaaaaaaappy
my boyfriend gooooooooooooooooot me
a suprise preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesent
i can not waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait
to see what itttttttttttttttttttttttt is
i am so haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaapy
lalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaala


----------



## CrazyChik

i'm on leo's aim  

leo being dragonlord11_7

he gave me his old addy and password


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## CheezDoodle




----------



## CrazyChik

got my own aim

no need to use leo's


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Lol.. Do you know leo in real life?


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## flipturngirl

I love you truely truely...... ;-)


----------



## EeyoreFan1

HAZZI! I've been talking to leo! SHOOT. If that was you..................


----------



## kjkcool

HELLO RANDOM THREAD!KK IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Did you miss me the last 2 days?!lol


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> I've ridden a horse [Ok... it was a pony type animal...] and it was pretty bumpy. That must feel soo weird!


 You eventually get used to the bumpyness....
Have you ever been saddle sore?!
THAT'S what you should complain about!lol


----------



## EeyoreFan1

hello.


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> You eventually get used to the bumpyness....
> Have you ever been saddle sore?!
> THAT'S what you should complain about!lol





nope. I was only on for like....3 minutes XD


----------



## kjkcool

Ha!Lucky you!It hurts soooo bad,but I'd never stop riding lol!


----------



## kjkcool

Bird Wrangler


----------



## kjkcool

Hippo dance instuctor
Paparatzi defence trainer


----------



## kjkcool

Knitting judo doctor
Pizza making yuletide penguine


----------



## kjkcool

I hate school,I don't want to go back tomorrow!
I have to study for a reading test....don't ask!
Woe is me!!!!!!!
on another note,I want the compleate works of William Shakespear!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

I understand......
I'm not sure you do.


----------



## BandGeek911

Nooo don't make me go to schoooll!



I love how I save ALLLLL my homework  until right now   


I hate being a procrastinator


----------



## kjkcool

You say it best,
when you say nothing at all.


----------



## kjkcool

SHALALALALALALALALAALALALALALALAALA
Manifest desteny,get some!!!!!jk
Mrs.hubablooo
mmmmemememememememo


----------



## BandGeek911

I've been working on the railroad...


----------



## kjkcool

All The Livelong Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

I love Rob And Big!It is TOO funny,YAY MEATY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

Supercalifragilisticexpealadocious!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

^ was that spelled correctly?


----------



## kjkcool

The world may never know....
we can only dream,can't we?!


----------



## kjkcool

Holiday hoobie whatie?!


----------



## kjkcool

Jujubees


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Cherry. Pie.


----------



## kjkcool

No.way.


----------



## kjkcool

Robin Hood
Dumbo 
POTC 2


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

My horoscope for tomorrow is amazing.:



Your horoscope for
Monday, December 4, 2006 

The light bulb could go on for you today, as the full moon provides insight about a habit that you want to break. No one you know has anywhere near the will power you do. Once you decide you want to make a change, nothing can stop you. There's also a possibility that an attraction you've been trying to hide will come out into the open now. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## kjkcool

Well tomorrow is the day you'll breack your Tag Fairy obsession,and maybe get a boyfriend.....yay!!!!!!!!11


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Tag Fairy obsession. Okay. I admit it! I have an obession with getting Tagged. Can I please be tagged now?! I'll shut up. :]

Depends on if the guy likes me back, though.

He loves to call me annoying during math,
but loves to stare at me during band rehersal.

Ahh my gosh.
You know, eye contact. Yeah. When you look, he stares back, you look way, but you look at him after a few seconds?

Yeah.

We plan that so everytime I turn my head, he's still looking at me.

:


----------



## kjkcool

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> Tag Fairy obsession. Okay. I admit it! I have an obession with getting Tagged. Can I please be tagged now?! I'll shut up. :]
> 
> Depends on if the guy likes me back, though.
> 
> He loves to call me annoying during math,
> but loves to stare at me during band rehersal.
> 
> Ahh my gosh.
> You know, eye contact. Yeah. When you look, he stares back, you look way, but you look at him after a few seconds?
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> We plan that so everytime I turn my head, he's still looking at me.
> 
> :


 Sad thing is,I totally know what your going through guy wise.
Sometimes you want to punch him,some times you want to kiss him,guys,gosh!!
Why do they tease you with the eye contact then ignore you with stupid labels like annoying?!
Why must they be so difficult?!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

Sleep time in
3
2
1
0
Sorry!Test tommorow!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Sad thing is,I totally know what your going through guy wise.
> Sometimes you want to punch him,some times you want to kiss him,guys,gosh!!
> Why do they tease you with the eye contact then ignore you with stupid labels like annoying?!
> Why must they be so difficult?!!!!!!!!!!!!!



'cause we love them.

g'nite, everyone!


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> HAZZI! I've been talking to leo! SHOOT. If that was you..................




  no i was on his old s/n


----------



## CrazyChik

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> Lol.. Do you know leo in real life?




nope. he lives in Ohio i live in wales.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

*SNOW DAY! *


----------



## kjkcool

Oh how I hate you right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!loljk!
Have fun for me!


----------



## marypops!

ILL DAY WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! like a snow day except there's no snow... but you still have the sniffles for being outside for too long woohoo! (ok that just sounds weird...)

i was watching Torchwood today and my favorite quote out of that episode was... "You can have lots of fun with a stopwatch." so does anyone know of a pound shop of which these wonderful stopwatches can be bought at 2 for the price of 1?


----------



## kjkcool

It's called MaryMickey General Store. Take a left where your mind should be then a right at your skull.Wander around aimlessly,you'll probably not get their,but....
It's worth the risk!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

Fluffy


----------



## kjkcool

Yes,I am P.O.T.C.!


----------



## kjkcool

I'm addicted to too many things
POTC,pins,books,jewlery,purses
other things I can't recall right now.......
I need serious help!lol


----------



## marypops!

you must really like posting random things...

the statement below is false
the statement above is true

woohoo that's a mindbender!


----------



## kjkcool

Jumanji!


----------



## marypops!

Pizza!
Pie!
uh... Waffles!


----------



## kjkcool

Zoom Zoom!
To school I go!


----------



## marypops!

to get to the park go over the bridge of no return, take a left at the dragon of darkness, skip 3 times towards the forest of gloom, run through screaming your head off until you reach pony paradise, cover your eyes with fear and walk by until you reach the valley of n00bs, L337 $P34|< j00r \/\/4'/ 7|-|r0U9|-| until you reach the giant pot of gold, resist the urge to take some then take some anyway until your chased by a giant bowling ball, hide behind the tree of life and take a right turn until you reach the garden of eden, take a step back so you fall down the giant chute where you will then end up in the park that's just round the corner to your house  so easy isn't it?


----------



## the ruth is onfire

SCREW the BCS! U Of M should be in the championship...


----------



## saltnpepper

^if you do not mind my asking, is that a sport you are talking aboutin you siggy


----------



## Starfire

Hi all


----------



## saltnpepper

hi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starfire

How are you?


----------



## saltnpepper

Pretty good except i am sick  
how are you?


----------



## CrazyChik

uuhhh  i have to gte the bus tomorrow


----------



## kjkcool

Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!Magical snowflakes all over the place!!
I better get one on this post.....


----------



## kjkcool

I'm dreaming of a white,Christmas!


----------



## kjkcool

I have the best Grandpa ever,I seriously do!


----------



## kjkcool

I'm POTC!Great Pirate Princess of The Disboards!!!!!!Bohahahahah!!Do what I say or I'll run ye through!

Does that make me crazy?!Possibly.........


lolf


----------



## kjkcool

Magic snowflakes!!!!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

ananananananananananannnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanananananananan
Gotta study science,test tommorow,ICK!


----------



## kjkcool

Must Post!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

Posty Post


----------



## kjkcool

Pirates Of The Caribbean-Dead Man's Chest
out tommorow......
YEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!
YAHHHHOOOOOOOHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
GET TO PARTYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

Lookn at walmart.com,looking.


----------



## kjkcool

Hazzi,
Is making me go on a mission.I've got to get 2,000 posts by new year.
Can I do it?
I don't know!!!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

Post
post post


----------



## kjkcool

Post


----------



## kjkcool

Kk
Kk
Kjk


----------



## kjkcool

Cinderella would definetly be my princess role model.
She had dreams,and she went after them.
She never gave up,even when it seemed all the odds were against her,when it would have been easier to just forget about it.
She never lost sight of who she was and what she wanted.
A very cool girl!
Cinderella


----------



## kjkcool

Just seeing the POTC commercial!!!!!!!!!!!!
My mom said that she called Walmart and they said they'd be getting lots of copies in!


----------



## kjkcool

Pirates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

1 more day!~


----------



## kjkcool

Pony,cellphone,POTC stuff,
my general Christmas list!


----------



## kjkcool

I want 1,450


----------



## kjkcool

Monomanoff


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

My friends told the guy I like that I like him.


----------



## kjkcool

Yuppers


----------



## kjkcool

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> My friends told the guy I like that I like him.


 What did he say?!!!!!!!!!!
TELL ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Actually. I freaked and left the room.
So my friends told him. In front of his friends.
He just stared at them.

I tried to write a note to him during math, but he didn't write back to me. :[


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

A stare that still makes all of us laugh hysterically.
It was like he blanked out.


----------



## kjkcool

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> A stare that still makes all of us laugh hysterically.
> It was like he blanked out.


 Let me guess,your friends told him by either
A:Shouting it
B:Giggling uncontrolably
C:Shouting and giggling it
That usually turns guys off,sad to say.   
You just have to come out with it your self,I'd wait til after Christmas break to let this fiasco ice over.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

They just walked up to him.
And told him.
And then waited a few seconds.
And ran out of the room.
Once they were out of the room.
They were hysterical.


----------



## kjkcool

At least they held back.....
I would kill my friends if I were you!lol
You'll get through this hun,girls of many generations have,
I would have a hard time looking at him without laughing or looking at him period.
Your in a predicament!!!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

kjkcool said:
			
		

> At least they held back.....
> I would kill my friends if I were you!lol
> You'll get through this hun,girls of many generations have,
> I would have a hard time looking at him without laughing or looking at him period.
> Your in a predicament!!!!!



I _told_ them to.
I could never kill my friends.
I love them NS too much.
And I don't laugh at guys to their face unless I'm making fun of them.
In this case, i'm not.


----------



## BandGeek911

My friend is trying to get a date this dance comming up.... but he said he wasn't going to this dance,


----------



## kjkcool

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> I _told_ them to.
> I could never kill my friends.
> I love them NS too much.
> And I don't laugh at guys to their face unless I'm making fun of them.
> In this case, i'm not.


 it's always best if you tell them yourself.That's my experience at least.....
At least you tried....
I thought the thought of the look on his face would make you laugh.
I always say I'm going to kill my friends when they do something very close to unforgivable,never go through with it.......


----------



## kjkcool

Monkeys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

kjkcool said:
			
		

> it's always best if you tell them yourself.That's my experience at least.....
> At least you tried....
> I thought the thought of the look on his face would make you laugh.
> I always say I'm going to kill my friends when they do something very close to unforgivable,never go through with it.......



No. No. No. No. They weren't forcing me or anything.
I was like. Just do it.

And plus. This is the first time my heart didn't break.

I'm growing up!


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> My friend is trying to get a date this dance comming up.... but he said he wasn't going to this dance,


 I hate going to dances with guys...
one time I went,I had a flu so I had a throbbing headache....I felt terrible but he said I shouldn't leave.I didn't want to go,I was just miserable!
The second time I went witha different guy,he didn't even dance with me,he went off and found another girl!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

kjkcool said:
			
		

> I hate going to dances with guys...
> one time I went,I had a flu so I had a throbbing headache....I felt terrible but he said I shouldn't leave.I didn't want to go,I was just miserable!
> The second time I went witha different guy,he didn't even dance with me,he went off and found another girl!



    
If you're still mad about it.
I wouldn't mind chasing him into the boys' bathroom, and tearing his shirt in the process.
I did that for my friend when her crush refused to dance with her. AT HER BAT MITZFAH!


----------



## kjkcool

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> If you're still mad about it.
> I wouldn't mind chasing him into the boys' bathroom, and tearing his shirt in the process.
> I did that for my friend when her crush refused to dance with her. AT HER BAT MITZFAH!


 Thanks alot,but I don't care anymore,live and let live,forget and forgive...
Your an AWESOME friend!!!!!!lol
Ripping off his shirt,did you tackle him to the ground to?!lol!


----------



## BandGeek911

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> If you're still mad about it.
> I wouldn't mind chasing him into the boys' bathroom, and tearing his shirt in the process.
> I did that for my friend when her crush refused to dance with her. *AT HER BAT MITZFAH!*




that's terrible!!


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> I hate going to dances with guys...
> one time I went,I had a flu so I had a throbbing headache....I felt terrible but he said I shouldn't leave.I didn't want to go,I was just miserable!
> The second time I went witha different guy,he didn't even dance with me,he went off and found another girl!









 Aw. I'd be so upset if the guy I was dancing with left me  for someone else. But...that's never happened to me...cos I've never had a date before XD If I were there... I'd teach that guy a lesson >:-]


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I know. But we all got a good laugh at it.

This old lady was screaming at me because it was the boy's bathroom.

I almost tackled him, though.

I wouldn't've minded locking him IN the bathroom.


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> that's terrible!!


 It really is...
it's a big day and he ruined it!!!!!!!!
Guys can be really stupid jerks!


----------



## BandGeek911

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> I know. But we all got a good laugh at it.
> 
> This old lady was screaming at me because it was the boy's bathroom.
> 
> I almost tackled him, though.
> 
> I wouldn't've minded locking him IN the bathroom.







You should've pushed him in the girls bathroom


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Aw. I'd be so upset if the guy I was dancing with left me  for someone else. But...that's never happened to me...cos I've never had a date before XD If I were there... I'd teach that guy a lesson >:-]


 You want to know somthing else?!HE WAS DATING ME AT THE TIME!       
It was with a friend but then like 2 days later,he dumped me for another girl!!
I was furious to say the least!    
We need to give all these men attitude ajustments and make them act right!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

kjkcool said:
			
		

> You want to know somthing else?!HE WAS DATING ME AT THE TIME!
> It was with a friend but then like 2 days later,he dumped me for another girl!!
> I was furious to say the least!
> We need to give all these men attitude ajustments and make them act right!!!!!!!!!!






that's also horrible!

I mean. REALLY.

I want to find this guy and beat the stuffing and guts out of him.

But then I'll feel bad and sew him back together.


----------



## kjkcool

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> that's also horrible!
> 
> I mean. REALLY.
> 
> I want to find this guy and beat the stuffing and guts out of him.
> 
> But then I'll feel bad and sew him back together.


 I hit him and kicked him every chance I could....
I'm gonna kick him tommorow somemore,
hopefully til he cries!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

!


----------



## kjkcool

I can't help myself!
I usually never get mad,I always usually keep my composure......
BUT I COULDN'T STAND HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was madder than I had been in I think forever!!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Oh my. *ducks*


----------



## kjkcool

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> Oh my. *ducks*


 It's okay,I'm saving my energy for tomorrow.  
LOL


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

lol :]


----------



## kjkcool

Got to study science!My final is tommorow!
I have finals ALL WEEK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Got to study science!My final is tommorow!
> I have finals ALL WEEK!!!!!!!!!!




 

Finals stink!


----------



## AngienLuLu

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I am smart
Unlike you!
~by my friend, Joe

 (even though it not that funny)

POST BY TYLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (LuLu is wierd!)

Billy billy billy billy

Max has lost his mind! He's all like ! 

           ​


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Now that. ^ Is. RANDOM!


----------



## AngienLuLu

!!!!!!!!!

i can't believe he did that!!!!!!!

i leave the computer unguared for 2 secs and look what happens!

omg what am i going to do with him!?!?!  

 Time goes by, so slowly!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Lol.

BBL everyone.

shower and working on a spanish project.


then studying for spanish.


----------



## Arielfn93

many people have christmas stuff in their siggys
*rushes to find holiday stuff*


----------



## EeyoreFan1

=]]]]]]]


----------



## BandGeek911

=D heyy jessie


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Hey!!! =] How are you today?? Tonight..This evening? Now.


----------



## BandGeek911

Today went really well... and it's one of the luckiest days ever. It was boring..yes..but absolutley nothing went wrong! wow!


How was your day Jessie?


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Wow, that's awesome!!

My day was fine. =] We went to Ihop after school, so that was good.  But I'm sad now because I'm hungry and I don't know what I want to eat.


----------



## BandGeek911

That's cool! lol. I don't have any Ihop's where I live lol. 

I'm really thristy at the moment and I am craving some peach snapple! yumm


----------



## EeyoreFan1

NO IHOP!   It's got the bestest ham, bacon, sausage, etc. EVER!

www.ihop.com  Look at the menu and you will fall in love. LOL

That sounds really good right now!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Wow, that's awesome!!
> 
> My day was fine. =] We went to Ihop after school, so that was good.  But I'm sad now because I'm hungry and I don't know what I want to eat.



tato chips. :]


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Hmm.. Nah. =[ I wanted some Minestrone soup! but we don't have any.


----------



## minniesBFF

I'm soooooo excited because...POTC 2 COMES OUT TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arielfn93

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> I'm soooooo excited because...POTC 2 COMES OUT TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!





I have been counting the days!
I'm going to get the movie after school tommorrow Weee!


----------



## minniesBFF

Arielfn93 said:
			
		

> I have been counting the days!
> I'm going to get the movie after school tommorrow Weee!


The countdown's in my siggy and its on my calendar in my room!!!!
although I'm not getting it tomorrow, I'm definitely getting it for christmas because my mom told me that our friend is getting it for me!!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

it's on my Christmas LIst.
II Better gett it!

Whoa. Double letters.


----------



## Arielfn93

Wohoo for the POTC fans!


----------



## minniesBFF

WOOHOO!!!!! Im a huge POTC fan!!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

lolll


----------



## Arielfn93

lollll

does that mean laugh out loud loud loud loud?


----------



## minniesBFF

gutentahg!!! (I probably didn't spell it right) but that means hello in german!!!


----------



## minniesBFF

Im getting 500 tonight!!!


----------



## minniesBFF

just 7 more...


----------



## minniesBFF

I like milk!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Arielfn93 said:
			
		

> lollll
> 
> does that mean laugh out loud loud loud loud?



Hah. I was trying to make it fit the post minimum without going
lol..

:]


----------



## minniesBFF

lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.
how many "louds" is that???


----------



## minniesBFF

where's kalyn(Johnny*Depp*lover)?????? she hasn't been on in a couple of days.


----------



## minniesBFF

one more post.....
stupid 40 second rule!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.
> how many "louds" is that???



Laughing out Loud Loud Loud Loud Loud X 348282948023842048209482390842093842904820984 :]


----------



## minniesBFF

500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I have no idea where Kalyn is. The Eye Candy thread is dead without her!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

Hey guys! nice to know i've been missed!  lol im gonna post some pics in a minute!


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> Hey guys! nice to know i've been missed!  lol im gonna post some pics in a minute!


you better!!! I think it went to the second page!!!!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> you better!!! I think it went to the second page!!!!



lol lets hope not... orlando or johnny pics? or both?


----------



## minniesBFF

I have a POTC story:
when we went to see POTC 2 my dad told us that there was supposed to be a little clip that would hint to the 3rd movie at the end.  So we all waited in the theater until all the credits were over and the custodians thought we were crazy. but it turned out that all it was was that stupid dog sitting on the cannibal's throne. so we sat through the credits for like 20 minutes just to see that stupid dog!!!!!  
Ok, carry on with previous discussions.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

and you're a vetran.


----------



## minniesBFF

i know, I just noticed that and Im soooooo excited!!!!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

lol. i'm trying to get to 1900 by tonight.

So its like, 1900 posts.

Go celebrate at 1900 Park Faire.

Mayyybee they could get Orli to dress as prince Charming?

AHAHAHHAHAHA CHARMING PIRATE

*Birthday party story, if anyone would like to listen.*


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> lol. i'm trying to get to 1900 by tonight.
> 
> So its like, 1900 posts.
> 
> Go celebrate at 1900 Park Faire.
> 
> Mayyybee they could get Orli to dress as prince Charming?
> 
> AHAHAHHAHAHA CHARMING PIRATE
> 
> *Birthday party story, if anyone would like to listen.*



sure!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

My friends were over. We were playing Apples to Apples.
(A game where a person draws a card that is a noun. Everyone else puts down an adjective to either describe the noun, or come up with something completely crazy.)

So. I put down a noun.
My friends had to make me choose between these two for Adjectives.
Prince Charming
Pirate.

The hardest decision in my life. :[
I think I chose Prince Charming in the end.

I was like, why not Charming Pirate?! Why must they be seperate!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> My friends were over. We were playing Apples to Apples.
> (A game where a person draws a card that is a noun. Everyone else puts down an adjective to either describe the noun, or come up with something completely crazy.)
> 
> So. I put down a noun.
> My friends had to make me choose between these two for Adjectives.
> Prince Charming
> Pirate.
> 
> The hardest decision in my life. :[
> I think I chose Prince Charming in the end.
> 
> I was like, why not Charming Pirate?! Why must they be seperate!



lol.  orlando fits into that catagory!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Yupp :


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> lol.  orlando fits into that catagory!


definitely!!  he's probably the most charming pirate ever!!!
and i thought Id just add that its official that Im getting POTC 2 for christmas!!! I know i know what my present is, but I was pretty sure I was getting it anyway, it was just confirmed today!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Hah. I'm like 400 % sure i'm getting converse.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol my mom buys my christmas presents in front of me


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

my mom does that sometimes.

last month she runs up to me.

"Jaimie, do you like this wallet?!"

"Uh, sure."


----------



## minniesBFF

I pretty much know half the presents Im getting. I dont really care though. lol


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> my mom does that sometimes.
> 
> last month she runs up to me.
> 
> "Jaimie, do you like this wallet?!"
> 
> "Uh, sure."


----------



## CrazyChik

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Hazzi,
> Is making me go on a mission.I've got to get 2,000 posts by new year.
> Can I do it?
> I don't know!!!!!!




YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!

why am i making you go on a mission???



ppsssstttt i'm getting the BEST christmas present ever!!!


----------



## the ruth is onfire

umm, yes, it is college football, the bowl series. i am a huge U of M wolverines fan GO BLUE!!!!

`Ruth


----------



## VolleyballQt07

i like this thread! we dont get yelled at for being random!


----------



## saltnpepper

^ I <3 you siggy
ohhhh football !


----------



## VolleyballQt07

saltnpepper said:
			
		

> ^ I <3 you siggy
> ohhhh football !




thanks! i do too! 

i like urz as well! especially the last picture;the one that says merry christmas!


----------



## Starfire

Hi peoples!   

How are u all?


----------



## CrazyChik

what a glorious day


wet and windy. infact we've been taken to a whole new level of wet and windy


----------



## Starfire

I got soaked when i was running to the Library at school at lunch! I was running with my delicious strawberry jelly.......mmm yummy


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

Starfire said:
			
		

> I got soaked when i was running to the Library at school at lunch! I was running with my delicious strawberry jelly.......mmm yummy


i have the jelly in my frigde


----------



## Starfire

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> i have the jelly in my frigde



We have jelly at school all the time yummy


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

Starfire said:
			
		

> We have jelly at school all the time yummy


lol


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalala

ignore hazzi day


----------



## Starfire

aww sorry hazzi lol we didn't mean to lol


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> lalalala
> 
> ignore hazzi day


lol soz


----------



## CrazyChik

sometimes i think i should officially become a lemon.


----------



## Starfire

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> sometimes i think i should officially become a lemon.


Brilliant idea turn into a lemon Hazzi........I like lemons............I LIKE THEM TO EAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> sometimes i think i should officially become a lemon.


go ahead then lol jk


----------



## CrazyChik

lallalalalalalalala

people learn not to ignore me after awhile.


and now to my officla kird and rach's llemon duties


----------



## VolleyballQt07

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> lalalala
> 
> ignore hazzi day




OK!   


who's this 'Hazzi' we are speaking of?


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

lemon


----------



## Starfire

Hazzi is now a lemon lol and im going to eat her for tea lol


----------



## VolleyballQt07

this is my friend:






Hazzi!​


----------



## CrazyChik

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> this is my friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazzi!​




god i'm a fat lemon!!! but i have a pretty place


----------



## VolleyballQt07

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> god i'm a fat lemon!!! but i have a pretty place


----------



## CrazyChik

all that sun is giving my one end wrinkles!!! and i hate that freckle that's just sat there on my yellow body how dare it!!!


----------



## kjkcool

I hate Wal Mart!
A COMPANY OF LIARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LIARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LI AR S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wal Mart sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngienLuLu

ok...


----------



## kjkcool

Look on the Pirate wench(ah!hate that word!)in waiting thread to see the answer to my madness.....


----------



## kjkcool

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!
!


----------



## kjkcool

Symbol of victory,gone!!!!!!!!!
WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?
WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?
WHY?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

hey guys, whats up?


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> I hate Wal Mart!
> A COMPANY OF LIARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> LIARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> LI AR S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wal Mart sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!




omg... is this because they had no PotC 2 left? 



 


call and complain!!


----------



## kjkcool

Injustice......and an A on my science test....
What's up with you?
this was for goofy.... lost in the shuffle.....


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee. Hi.


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> omg... is this because they had no PotC 2 left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> call and complain!!


 Don't worry about that,my mom called and they said they had enough to make a bridge to the moon and back.(THAT'S PROBABLY A LIE TOOO!!!!!!!!!!!)
Look on the Wench(eek!) EyecandyThread.....


----------



## BandGeek911

Aww.. I'd be waaay dissapointed tooo! Ugh.. now you have to wait until christmas!  Unfair! 

Can you survive that long? I know I can't! 


I need to get some $$ so I can buy a copy XD


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Aww.. I'd be waaay dissapointed tooo! Ugh.. now you have to wait until christmas!  Unfair!
> 
> Can you survive that long? I know I can't!
> 
> 
> I need to get some $$ so I can buy a copy XD


 It'll be tough......I guess I can live a little while longer!lol


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Just checking in. And adding to my post count.

Piano lessons in a few minutes.


----------



## kjkcool

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> Just checking in. And adding to my post count.
> 
> Piano lessons in a few minutes.


 Go to the Eyecandy thread for my tragedy!lol I mean super sucky experience!


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> It'll be tough......I guess I can live a little while longer!lol





You're strong! You can make it!


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> You're strong! You can make it!


 You sure Mel?!I'm not!lol


----------



## kjkcool

Need....1000....500....!


----------



## kjkcool

Posty!


----------



## BandGeek911

Here. That might hold you for a couple minutes XD


Eww my god. I was searching up johnny depp pictures in google images, and a fat hairy man in a bubble bath came up instead. XD I was like  THATS NOT JOHNNY!


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Here. That might hold you for a couple minutes XD
> 
> 
> Eww my god. I was searching up johnny depp pictures in google images, and a fat hairy man in a bubble bath came up instead. XD I was like  THATS NOT JOHNNY!


 THAT WAS DEFINETLY NOT JOHNNY!!!!!!!!!scary much....
Thanks Mel,Johnny sooths the soul!lol


----------



## kjkcool

Is this random enough?!


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx

from what i've seen yes, it's all VERY random


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Yes! 2 snow days ina row!

I am on fire!


----------



## AngienLuLu

​


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Lucky. It needs to snow here.

Badly.


----------



## AngienLuLu

Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow!!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I know, right?


----------



## minniesBFF

Im dreaming of a white christmas!!!!!


----------



## DancinTinkerBelle

i love the snow!!

but it does suck when it cause ur power to go out for like 9 days... =[


----------



## minniesBFF

I dont think I can wait 20 days to get POTC 2!!!!!
I NEED IT NOW!!!! lol


----------



## BandGeek911

I'm doing the hapy dance cos I'm really really happy! I feel soooo loved! ahhh!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Spanish projects stink.


----------



## BandGeek911

eww... do they stink as much as social studies projects?


----------



## PrincessKally

well i bet they don;t suck as bad as english and Macbeth....+ Grammar, now thats bad.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Ugh. Please. 
I just stopped stressing about a research paper.


----------



## CrazyChik

achhooo


----------



## VolleyballQt07

Has anyone ever gone up to a cast member at the parks and asked "Excuse, sir/ma'am. What time does the 3 o'clock parade start?


----------



## CrazyChik

no brit i haven't.


----------



## Starfire

Hii!! all


----------



## CrazyChik

coz myabe you always bring me down
and im sick of being pushed around
i'm not gonna chaNGE YOU CANT MAKE ME


----------



## Starfire

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> coz myabe you always bring me down
> and im sick of being pushed around
> i'm not gonna chaNGE YOU CANT MAKE ME




What??? I'm confused lol


----------



## CrazyChik

We'll do it all 
Everything 
On our own 

We don't need 
Anything 
Or anyone 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lie with me and just forget the world? 

I don't quite know 
How to say 
How I feel 

Those three words 
Are said too much 
They're not enough 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lie with me and just forget the world? 

Forget what we're told 
Before we get too old 
Show me a garden that's bursting into life 

Let's waste time 
Chasing cars 
Around our heads 

I need your grace 
To remind me 
To find my own 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lie with me and just forget the world? 

Forget what we're told 
Before we get too old 
Show me a garden that's bursting into life 

All that I am 
All that I ever was 
Is here in your perfect eyes, they're all I can see 

I don't know where 
Confused about how as well 
Just know that these things will never change for us at all 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?


----------



## BandGeek911

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever gone up to a cast member at the parks and asked "Excuse, sir/ma'am. What time does the 3 o'clock parade start?




 

haha no. but my parents asked me that once. and they were serious too =O


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalala

hey mel

lalalala


----------



## BandGeek911

heyyy hazzi! sup?


----------



## CrazyChik

nothing much

i'm changing bus stops   

i'm listening to music

i am NOT however doing my R.E. h/w  

can you believe a sub teacher had the nerve to give us h/w???


----------



## marypops!

subs usually give us H/W... i don't wanna do any H/W i only have 2 days of school left why waste it doing H/W?


----------



## CrazyChik

as a rule in our school they sub us teachers who dont have a clue about the lesson they sub for therefore they let us chat and dont give us h/w. even subs who sort of have some idea of what to do with us never give us h/w its like a rule.

i doubt half the vlass will do it.

i've lost my re book and ive been using my book in class. if i have to hand it in im gonna be dead so im using my science book as a acover coming in next lesson saying i've lost it and apying for a new one

yeah seriously that is the bst plan to avoid detention and a letter to my parents


----------



## marypops!

ok then...

ow ear pains!


----------



## BandGeek911

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> nothing much
> 
> i'm changing bus stops
> 
> i'm listening to music
> 
> i am NOT however doing my R.E. h/w
> 
> can you believe a sub teacher had the nerve to give us h/w???




ew. who gave the subs authority to give out homework? i thought it was their job to not give us homework! 

little to none of the subs i've known gave us homework. iii hate homework.. :[


----------



## CrazyChik

i know!!! geezus what do they think they are??? teachers???

i think she gave us it coz we were talkative to say the least!


----------



## DisneyGuy77

Hey all!


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## saltnpepper

BandGeek911 i <3 your title 

i play the trumpet


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

ohmygaw
saltnpepper I love your user.


----------



## DisneyGuy77

I think I'm in love...with the Dis!


----------



## saltnpepper

U Just Got PUNKD said:
			
		

> ohmygaw
> saltnpepper I love your user.



thanx !    

I also think i am love with the dis!


----------



## BandGeek911

saltnpepper said:
			
		

> BandGeek911 i <3 your title
> 
> i play the trumpet





=D Thanks! I play trumpet too :]


----------



## DisneyGuy77

Out of all of the forums I am on, the Dis is my favorite.  I am Disney crazy, and I am a guy too!  What does that say about me?  Hmmm?


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## kjkcool

Hey Mel!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

Hey kk! Sup? How was your day?


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Hey kk! Sup? How was your day?


 Boring....school plus finals=icky!
2 Algebra tests left to go,then a social studies!!!
I
WILL
NOT 
SURVIVE!
lol


----------



## kjkcool

No matter how your heart is grieving,if you keep on beleving,the dreams that you wish will come true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bahbumdadadumdadadah
babadadabumbumdadee!


----------



## kjkcool

Must Post!


----------



## kjkcool

Magic Kingdom is my base of operations.


----------



## kjkcool

Hulabalooo


----------



## BandGeek911

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo0000t


----------



## kjkcool

Music makes the world go round!
JUST TRUST ME!


----------



## kjkcool

The Wilderness Lodge is my Grand Floridian.....


----------



## BandGeek911

oh.. ik that for a fact!


----------



## kjkcool

I seriously had a great room really close to the pool.
Plus when I went,it was still new and shiny from the renovations!lol


----------



## kjkcool

POST
On a mission to get to 1500!


----------



## kjkcool

Clip,clop,clip,clop


----------



## kjkcool

Captan Jack Sparrow
Will Turner

AHHHH!
What is better in the world?


----------



## kjkcool

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Captan Jack Sparrow
> Will Turner
> 
> AHHHH!
> What is better in the world?


 Orlando Bloom and Johnny Depp,duh!


----------



## kjkcool

Pirates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

1 more post!


----------



## kjkcool

1500
Nuf said
For tonight....


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## kjkcool

Must get off,
ALGEBRA
STUDY!!!!!!!!
How I despise it.
When I one day rule the world,Algebra will be the first thing to go,right after homework!
Fox and the Hound!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!It's sucha cute movie!!!!!


----------



## kjkcool

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

>


 Thanks Mel!
WHOOO!


----------



## BandGeek911

kjkcool said:
			
		

> Thanks Mel!
> WHOOO!






Yayness! Now you have 1502!


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalalallalalalala

random


----------



## DisneyGuy77

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> lalalalalallalalalala
> 
> random



lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## CrazyChik

damn the rain has stopped


----------



## DisneyGuy77

and the sun has come out


----------



## CrazyChik

in my dreams maybe.

nope the clouds have just turned darker and the wind picked up a notch but the rain died


----------



## DisneyGuy77

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> in my dreams maybe.
> 
> nope the clouds have just turned darker and the wind picked up a notch but the rain died


Sounds like a day to stay in doors and sleep.


----------



## AngienLuLu

hey 
hey you 
get ready to fight
you gotta rock with the purple
and roll with the white!


----------



## saltnpepper

lalalalalalalalalallalalalalalalalalalalalala

Me encanta comar las papas fritas


----------



## AngienLuLu




----------



## CrazyChik

eeerrrrrr i'm so tired.


----------



## marypops!

random post for a random thread on random somethings and random somewheres with random someones!!


----------



## CrazyChik

we watched christmas DVD's


----------



## DisneyGuy77




----------



## CrazyChik

eerrrr to much chicken eeerrrrr to dry eerrrrrrr


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Gangstaaaaaaaa


----------



## CrazyChik

1 2 3 dip 1 2 3 dip


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

I'mma gangsta I'mma straight up G the gangsta life is the life for me.


----------



## AngienLuLu

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
WVU Football Head Coach Rich Rodriguez  
Has Officially Declined Alabama's Head Coaching Job Offer  
And He Is Staying At  
West Virginia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Yahooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

​


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Hey kid, what you lookin' at? Why you standin' all up in my face like dat.


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalalalalalalla


yoho yoho a pirates life for me


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Just burn the photographs and burry all the pages that we knew.
LALALA FFTL.!.!.!>1>!.!>!>!>!@pODF9WU


----------



## CrazyChik

maybe im juts not good enough for you
and maybe i just dont wanna be like you
and maybe i just dont wanna know
how low your ready to go
im not gonna change you cnt make me whoa


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

^
What song is that? lol


----------



## CrazyChik

simple plan- you dont mean anything to me.

god if i could sing in tune id sing that to this girl


----------



## AngienLuLu

poor unfortunate souls!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

muahahahahahahahahaha

it seems like everyday i make mistakes
i just cant get it right
its like im the one you love to hate
but not today


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

o-m-g!!!
=O
hehehehehb.skdbheid4yibfugro45


----------



## CrazyChik

flapjakcs  

i live for flapjacks


----------



## DisneyGuy77

- ---- ---- --  ----.


----------



## CrazyChik

only 1 flapjack left

thesoft gooey unburnt one

the way i eat flapjakcs its a good job i take after my dad!! eat what you want and it dosnt show build!!

not to brag. i will get fat if i eat to much junk


----------



## HSMndLKfan92




----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Hi!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalalalala

oooo ooo o

i have a snow patrol son stuk in my head. i dont even like it that much. its just playing in my head. getting on my nerves


----------



## DisneyGuy77

:       : 

What happens when you have one too many?


----------



## CrazyChik

you get drunk!!!

then you get very weird and do a lot of stupid things you didnt mean to and vmoit and can get hurt.

yeah see it all the time.

lol.


----------



## stitchgonecrazy




----------



## CrazyChik

there is a min t security guard at tesco's!!!

he took a can of fosters off this gal in our year today. 

me and my mates almost died laughing at the scene


----------



## Nascar48

Best ride in my park is being removed!


----------



## CrazyChik

aawww bless your lil cotton sox!


----------



## saltnpepper

lalalalalala

Me encanta comar las papas fritas!!!!!!!!
Me gusta mucho escuchar musica!!!!!!!
Me gusta mucho jugar basquetbol!!!!!!!!!!!

lalalalalalalala


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Yo hablando con mis mejor amiga en AIM.


----------



## CrazyChik

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## saltnpepper

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> Yo hablando con mis mejor amiga en AIM.



Did you say you are talking to a friend in on aim? 
(at least i think you said that?)


----------



## BandGeek911

aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## saltnpepper




----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## SoccerTink

I GET HIGH I SHARPIES!


Guess what??....
....Hey wut r u looking at buddy!!! wanna mess, huh, huh, huh!? 

okey, i no, i can be weird sometimes but thats what friends are for! jk, jk.
I 'm actually a really normal person that can be very funny at times.


----------



## saltnpepper

lalalalalalalala

Muahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!

yay !!! slidey screen!


----------



## CrazyChik

i can give you a talk on self harming. i could tell you how where and what with. i can tell you the after effects and why you shouldn't do it.
and you think what does she know why should we listen to her?? she doesn't know anything about it
Then just take a look at my wrists

most people who warn you about something speak from experience. they did it too.


----------



## saltnpepper

yes hatming yourself is NOT COOL!!!! you should not do it !


----------



## Nascar48

Ride that I said in a past post that they are taking out of my park. Do you people think it would be fun? It's a short video so please watch it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewc7PLzxgB8

Nascar "" 48


----------



## BandGeek911

Nascar48 said:
			
		

> Ride that I said in a past post that they are taking out of my park. Do you people think it would be fun? It's a short video so please watch it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewc7PLzxgB8
> 
> Nascar "" 48




Aw man. I used to LOVE that one. But recently when ever I went it was closed. 


But, instead of fixing it.... they take it away?   That's horrible. I really liked that ride.


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Lalalalalalalalala!


----------



## Nascar48

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Aw man. I used to LOVE that one. But recently when ever I went it was closed.
> 
> 
> But, instead of fixing it.... they take it away?   That's horrible. I really liked that ride.



The first generation freefall tower is going to become extinct soon. 3 other Six Flags parks have there drop towers up for sale. (I don't know which ones though.) Also Freefall is 20+ years old (world's first drop tower). A ride that old is very hard to maintain (not impossible though). Maybe we'll get the cows back, 'm pretty sure that's still lying around in the boneyard. I was only able to get on Freefall once on my last trip to Great Adventure for my last ride. I just wish I could've got some pictures of Freefall. I hope this doesn't end up happening to Chiller. I will never forget that buzzer.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Mayyybee they'll make another Kingda Ka. 

and then my momwill let me ride it.


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Omg.
Hi.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I was so afraid that they were taking out Nitro or Medusa!


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Oh-My-Gawd.
=O


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I think ya'll will like this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNCksqX6qXY


----------



## Nascar48

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> I was so afraid that they were taking out Nitro or Medusa!



Nitro or Medusa will never go. There the two most realible rides in the park. They're also the two smoothest in the park. Medusa is supposed to be getting a new paint job though.


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Er-Mer-Gaw.

=O


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Nascar48 said:
			
		

> Nitro or Medusa will never go. There the two most realible rides in the park. They're also the two smoothest in the park. Medusa is supposed to be getting a new paint job though.



*Sighs* I love them.
and I'm going to Great Adventure for a band trip and physics trip this year.
Both for school. :]


----------



## BandGeek911

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> *Sighs* I love them.
> and I'm going to Great Adventure for a band trip and physics trip this year.
> Both for school. :]




When I was in Middle School our band went to Six Flags too! Last year was my last year... And I'm going to miss that trip... we had so much fun!


----------



## minniesBFF

how are all my dis peeps???? lol


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

oh gosh sams going ghetto


----------



## BandGeek911

Aaah. My ankle hurtsss. At the dance, I saw DT [band diroctor] and me and a couple of my friends ran over to her and I stumbled and tripped over my ankle. I didn't fall... I kind of lost my balance but pushed myself back up... if you know what I mean. My ankle hurt the rest of that dance....


*stops complaining*


So... how was everyone's friday?


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Aaah. My ankle hurtsss. At the dance, I saw DT [band diroctor] and me and a couple of my friends ran over to her and I stumbled and tripped over my ankle. I didn't fall... I kind of lost my balance but pushed myself back up... if you know what I mean. My ankle hurt the rest of that dance....
> 
> 
> *stops complaining*
> 
> 
> So... how was everyone's friday?



  hope your ankle feels better!!

today was okay. how was yours besides the whole ankle tripping thing?


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I'm listening to Soarin' for the 113th time on iTunes. :]

today was so relieveing..

My language arts teacher seems to be satisfied with the outline i've been stressing over for the past week. (Research Paper.)

And I'm planning a trip to Disney with my entire Language Arts Class. (Gosh I wish we really were going.)

I was going to propose to the guy I like. And we'd get married at the Wedding Pavillion.

and then we'd wear the minnie and mickey bride and groom ears.

:]


----------



## BandGeek911

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> hope your ankle feels better!!
> 
> today was okay. how was yours besides the whole ankle tripping thing?






Besided my ankle.... the dance was amazing! Even though I don't know how to dance XD.

Everyone's dresses were so pretty and the decorations were ok lol. But the best part was at the end. 

Apparently, a lot of the students didn't want the dance to end... so they made chants like 'one more song! one more song!....' and when they wouldn't do it '@$$holes! @$$holes!' and 'bull*** bull****'

So they decide to make they're own music. It was pretty awesome. They made they're own beat by stomping and clapping... it was pretty cool lol




			
				HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> I'm listening to Soarin' for the 113th time on iTunes. :]
> 
> today was so relieveing..
> 
> My language arts teacher seems to be satisfied with the outline i've been stressing over for the past week. (Research Paper.)
> 
> And I'm planning a trip to Disney with my entire Language Arts Class. (Gosh I wish we really were going.)
> 
> I was going to propose to the guy I like. And we'd get married at the Wedding Pavillion.
> 
> and then we'd wear the minnie and mickey bride and groom ears.
> 
> :]



=D

Awww. WDW is my preffered marriage spot. It'd be amazing there.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Lol. I have it all planned out. My wedding, that is. Everything. All planned out.


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> oh gosh sams going ghetto


ya, Im straight up gansta yo.  lol


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> ya, Im straight up gansta yo.  lol



lol. never again.

g'nite!


----------



## minniesBFF

I just realized... the year has really flown by. only 16 days until christmas already. Its almost unbelieveable how fast the year has gone. but they say that the older you get, the faster time goes.


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalalalalala


----------



## DisneyGuy77

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> lalalalalalalala


lalala...dadada...wawawa


----------



## CrazyChik

alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

tis the season to eat holly.

ew. no.


falalalaalalaalala


----------



## Nascar48

I'm not sure if anyone cares but, Stuntman's Freefall will be scrapped Viper stlye in 2 days. (If you've been to Great Adventure in 05 you know what Viper is.)

Nascar "R.I.P." 48


----------



## AngienLuLu

ladedadedum ladedadedum


----------



## saltnpepper

i <3 chasing cars !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

I don't <3 Social Studies project


----------



## saltnpepper

i do not <3 social studies projects either

Oh i never realized when i sid "I <3 chasing cars" it sounds like i go running around running after driving cars...... i mean the song


----------



## BandGeek911

XD That's what I thought. I was like 'why would you enjoy chasing cars? [the non song]'


----------



## saltnpepper

LOL if i did chase them ppl would be like 911 !!!!!!! someone stalking car!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

XD


I'd look pretyy weird chasing a car


----------



## saltnpepper

yupp i would


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I like to chase cars.

I always lose.


----------



## BandGeek911

I had a staring contest with a computer in my TIES class XD


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Be a moose.
Save a forest


----------



## saltnpepper

yeah!!! save the rain forest !!!!!!!!!!!!!! woooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

save the whales!


----------



## saltnpepper

yay save the whales too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whales rock and ya know it !!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

Whales are amazing!



lolz...

jk jk


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Hah. I love what some of the women say on the CB.

SAVE WATER.
SHOWER WITH A PIRATE!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Depending on what you prefer:​

Stop Global Warming.
Snuggle with a prince.

or​
Stop Global Warming.
Snuggle with a pirate.​


----------



## BandGeek911

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> Hah. I love what some of the women say on the CB.
> 
> SAVE WATER.
> SHOWER WITH A PIRATE!


----------



## saltnpepper




----------



## AngienLuLu

lol


----------



## ooofAiRyLuVxxx




----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Oh wow. I'm actually funny.

:


----------



## minniesBFF

I love that saying!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92




----------



## Davy Jones 16

Hey Ppl!!!!


----------



## minniesBFF

hola friendola!!!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

hola senorita. como estas?


----------



## minniesBFF

muy bien. y tu?


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

Asi Asi. Soy muy cansado. Eres tu?


----------



## minniesBFF

si. estoy cansado.  es muy tarde.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

Si, Si es muy tarde. Yo necesito leer un libro


----------



## minniesBFF

no necesito leo un libro, pero necesito escribe un papel.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

o

Quince dias hasta Christmas!!


----------



## minniesBFF

Yo se!!!! Estoy muy emocionada!!!!!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

A mi tambien!


----------



## minniesBFF

Buenas noches, mi amiga. Hasta Manana!!!!


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

buenos noches!!


----------



## CrazyChik

i do not speak spanish


----------



## BandGeek911

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i do not speak spanish




Me Neither XD




Je parle francais!


----------



## CrazyChik

yup me too. 

i speak french sorta

i've only been taking iot for a year and a bit


----------



## BandGeek911

lolz


I've been taking it for 3 years and I'm still semi terrible at it XD


----------



## CrazyChik

lol i'm no good at it.

welsh is the worst.

i once said i wemnt to the ciema with saturday. and i dotn like my geography taecher coz he is tasty.

gotta love em mistakes


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Goodmorning, everyone.


----------



## CrazyChik

afternoon lol


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

No. It's about 10:30 am here.


----------



## CrazyChik

and 3:30pm here


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Lol. Sorry.

Good *insert time of day here*


----------



## CrazyChik

lol


i <3 penguins


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

So, how are you?


----------



## CrazyChik

i'm good

you??


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Tired. (Just woke up.)
Annoyed. (Have to clean my room and do homework.)

I wish it was Christmas already.


----------



## CrazyChik

i do too

muhahahahahaha penguins


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Obsessive, much?

I have my coffee. I'm happy.
I could sing.


lalalalalalalalala


----------



## CrazyChik

lol


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Hazzi. You've posted on this thread the most times.

605, i think.


----------



## CrazyChik

llol i'm a sad person


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

W00! P@g3 200!


----------



## CrazyChik

woot i started page 200!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

:


----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Guess who's back.
Back again.


----------



## BandGeek911

Slim Shady?


----------



## CrazyChik

i'm back too


----------



## saltnpepper

supercalifragileisticexbialadosious !!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

penguins


----------



## saltnpepper

infinate space bag that hold lots of buig stuff inside a norlmal bag !!!!!!!!!!!!
Maybe quantum physics, opening up a new dimension!!!!!!!!!!!!! (bag in mary poppins)


----------



## Princess~Fun

Hi, my name is what? my name is who? my name is Slim Shady. 

No not really buy whatever


----------



## CrazyChik

lalalalallala

wow it's dark out here

PENGUINS


----------



## saltnpepper

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> lalalalallala
> 
> wow it's dark out here
> 
> PENGUINS




Evil liver eating penguisns everyone save your selfs ahhhh !!!! -runs in circles screaming trying to figure out why dizzy and why not moving anywhere-


----------



## AngienLuLu




----------



## disney100666

#1TiggerFan said:


> do any of ya'll listened to rockstar by nickelback



I've heard it a few times but I don't really like it.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

NICKELBACK'S CANADIAN.


Thought I'd throw that out there LOL.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

=\
I need to write a poem about life.
And then another one about loss..


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Hmmmmmmm... SWEENEY.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Can you change your location without losing your tag?


----------



## disney100666

VMK_MagicalLadee said:


> Can you change your location without losing your tag?



I'm almost positive you can. i remember someone asking that before.


----------



## acesupercoolme

#1TiggerFan said:


> do any of ya'll listened to rockstar by nickelback



NO! I Hate nickleback. They sound like ****..


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Yup.
I do it all the time.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Really?!!?!

I SWEAR IF YOU GUYS ARE WRONG.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Told you.


----------



## #1TiggerFan

Greeting Earth Beings! My name is Fuzzy bear! I come _for_ peace!


----------



## AbsoluteAwesome1

I have homeworks to do...

I hafta do an anthology... and math, and I have to type my poems (with deliberate mistakes) and then re-type them (with no mistakes.)

I cheat xDD We're supposed to have someone correct our typed poems, but they're due tomorrow... so I just had my friend scribble some random comments on the rubric.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Writing these last 2 poems are giving me a headache.
I just don't know what to write.

And I missed 2 questions on a video today so it broke my 100% streak.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

hmm..


ALKANES.

Sorry. Chemistry's IN MY BRAIN.


----------



## DisGirlAllie

New sig

I'm watching Dance War


----------



## #1TiggerFan

STORY TIME! 

Once there was a little calf name moo moo. well he walk down the road and was in a corn field. he ate all the corn and was as BIG as china.
the end!

teacher  the childerns respone


----------



## disney100666

I got Guitar Hero III for my birthday!  and the Jonas Brothers! I feel special.


----------



## xo juicy splash

Awesome Bridget!
I am making bracoli and cheese.


----------



## xo juicy splash

I think I wanna change my signature but idkkk.


----------



## xo juicy splash




----------



## acesupercoolme

disney100666 said:


> I got Guitar Hero III for my birthday!  and the Jonas Brothers! I feel special.







Guitar Hero is AMAZING!<3


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

OK go 

Is actually a pretty Okay band (haha their name fits them well XD)

I like their music videos they are clever


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

im bored


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

just listenin' 2 music


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

has anybody heard of this song?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=LCTM37-OwnI
good charlotte-misery


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

three days grace


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

red jumpsuit apparatus


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

avenged sevenfold


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

playin' pool on yahoo


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

i wonder if i hav any cookies hmmm,.. lemme go check


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

the guy im playin in pool imma beatin' him


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

i convinced my mom to let me get a passport.

EEEEEEeeee.


And she's not objecting as much to my disney hints.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

i lost


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

hmmmm


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

passport, YAY.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

papa roach-to be loved


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

Goodnight everyone

sleepiiiigggttt dont let the MJ's bite!


Moouse (its a cross between a Moose and a Mouse!!)


----------



## Pirate Me

Ah POSTS WAS A SCARY NUMBER D:
post moo quack ahh!


----------



## Cassidy

Post moo quack ahh...

I'm gonna quote you..


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

playin pool w/ random people on yahoo


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

this guy im playin' in pool is takin' 4 ever!


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

if anybody has a yahoo and wants 2 play me, bring it on!


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

i won!  no imma playin a nother guy


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

i won again!  now imma playin' again


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

imma losin'


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

i lost


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

now imma playin the same guy, hopefully i will win this time!


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

i beat that guy who just beat me in the last game, yes!


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

beat that guy again! yes!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Must watch NCIS now. 

Byepeoples.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

bored, but still playin


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

won again!


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

the guy who was just playing i beat him three times in a row


----------



## bookworm93

ick going to school..See everyone tonight!


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Hiss booooo.
No school.


*cry*


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I have school today, lol.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I was suppose to go yesterday but I fell asleep when I was suppose to be getting ready, and then I didn't wake up until 5:30PM...


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

I do to...

I DUN WANNA GO >_<


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I don't think I'm suppose to be on the computer.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I guess I am since my mother didn't say anything when she saw me on the computer...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

The computers sound won't work...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

The thing where you put you headphones in, the speakers still work...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## ::Snow_White::

Today is going to be boring.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Or maybe my earbuds (I think it's called that) don't work anymore. Last year three of mine stopped working in five months, lol. 

But they were working 30 minutes ago. It's probably the computer.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I want to go to a Marilyn Manson concert, but I would probably get freaked out, lol. Some of the things he said on Loveline yesterday were kind of disturbing...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I send my sister an e-mail saying,"The computer said I didn't reply to this message yet."
Lol.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I have to go get ready for school now...


----------



## marypops!

ZOMG!!!!! I HAVE THE INTERNET AGAIN!!!!!!

*Does happy dance*


----------



## CrazyChik

hi peoples


----------



## marypops!

howdy Haz 

i've been soooooooooooo bored recently


----------



## marypops!

just wondering if anyone watches Discovery Kids in America (not on in the UK anymore ) and if so, is there a TV show called Adventure Florida?


----------



## DisDancerina

*Hmm... Not sure!*


----------



## CrazyChik

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

i hate flaming options


----------



## marypops!

I have to say i'm kinda sad i didn't know about the Adventure Florida show... you could apply to be on it and now i'm too old if they do it again -_- it loks so much fun


----------



## CrazyChik

george are you doing GCSE history or geography?


----------



## marypops!

Geography


----------



## CrazyChik

marypops! said:


> Geography



what's it like?
I might take it.

How many options did you get. We get 3.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

GUYS, MY PARENTS SADI THEY MIGHT TALK ABOUT DINSEY.


ahhH!!!!!!!* SQUEE*


----------



## marypops!

we got 6!

I enjoy it but for us, it was quite dull at the beginning (coastlines, rivers, etc.) but now we're into more interesting things like volcanoes and plate tectonics 


HAH!! My sister fell down the stairs  too bad she's crying and is saying her foot is broken -_- (as if... probably sprained it)


----------



## marypops!

ZOMG JAMIE!!! Go in December  we're planning to go then

reminds me, my parents want us to go on a cruise -_- i don't wanna


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

EEEEEEEEEEEE.
My cousin wants to go in August.

But im 300 dollars short. I NEED MONAYS >_< XD


----------



## marypops!

i have £300 pounds... but i don't know what that is in Canadian Dollars.


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

I seriously dont remember this smiley


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

OMG ITS 600.189  CANADIAN... WHOAH. 0_o


----------



## acesupercoolme

I need to stop wearing dresses when it's this cold. My legs are freezing! But I love dresses.. so its hard for me not to wear them!


----------



## acesupercoolme

Why is everyone making a big deal about Vanessa Hudgens being topless? Honestly, there's nothing wrong with it. Here, you go to the beach and half the women there are topless! We just want a good tan! How can you get a good tan when you're all covered up? I tan topless all the time. Its NBD!


----------



## marypops!

BACK!!

That much? wow...


----------



## acesupercoolme

Welcome back =)


----------



## marypops!

yay :-D

i have German tomorrow  I didn't go to my teacher about taking my German speaking test... she's gonna be angry... i would go home but I want to go to Geography and that's after the lesson -_- maybe i can go to reception saying i'm ill but "feel better" after a while (they check up on you every 10-15 minutes asking how you feel...)


----------



## BabyPiglet

marypops! said:


> yay :-D
> 
> i have German tomorrow  I didn't go to my teacher about taking my German speaking test... she's gonna be angry... i would go home but I want to go to Geography and that's after the lesson -_- maybe i can go to reception saying i'm ill but "feel better" after a while (they check up on you every 10-15 minutes asking how you feel...)


You sound exactly like me last year.  But I would've just gone home. Lol. 

___________

Bored. I should be doing accounting but...I'll do it later. In 10 minutes. Or 15.


----------



## CrazyChik

I don't know what options to take.
I don't know what i want to be.
I can't decide my future.


----------



## marypops!

neither can i Haz...

i might just go home but I can't -_- then i have it on Thursday... maybe i can miss it again then so my teacher can speak to my parents on parents evening...


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hey.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Well, off to do my Accounting. If I'm not back in an hour I must have died from boredom.


----------



## marypops!

LOL bye

ow, i got shampoo in my eye


----------



## acesupercoolme

Bye!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm watching Dr. Phil.


----------



## marypops!

i'm eating JELLY BELLY JELLYBEANS!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

I am riding Tara on thursday, just around the farm to see if i'm happy to hunt her.
She's a 16.3hh £40,000 racehorse who's unlike anything you've ever seen but she's supposed to be really easy.
I am of course crapping myself because hell she's expensive and she starts racing in spring again and my gawd i do no want to hurt or spoil her in anyway. Plus it's a long way down for me.


----------



## OneTreeHill

So....bored......


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

george, wanna lend me 150 pounds  XD


----------



## marypops!

Haz, the way you put that sentence is kinda bad... "hunt her?" shouldn't it be "hunt with her" or something?

anyway bed soon. Should i be "ill" tomorrow and miss German or not?


----------



## marypops!

if i get it paid back by September and every week it's late, i add 10% interest...


----------



## princesskelz

ugh i hate government Projects!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Writing a letter about being in trenches during World War I...


----------



## CrazyChik

marypops! said:


> Haz, the way you put that sentence is kinda bad... "hunt her?" shouldn't it be "hunt with her" or something?
> 
> anyway bed soon. Should i be "ill" tomorrow and miss German or not?



ah sorry way to late for me to care bout stuff like that. Besides we riders to actually say it like that but i guess only to other horsey people 
However i think the correct sentence woulda been: to hunt on her.


----------



## BabyPiglet

So...I already gave up on Accouting. I swear I'm going to have a nightmare about account receivable/payable, assets, investments, equity AHHH!!!!


----------



## marypops!

i guess...

i'm playing Whizzball!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Finished the letter, now I have to wait until the computer restarts.
My mom put something on my computer so I can print to the living room from my laptop. 

Now, I have to write my English poems.


----------



## marypops!

awesome

need to go to bed 

g'nite! (play whizzball)


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

D:

moo.


----------



## princesskelz

American Idol Starts tonight!!!


----------



## bookworm93

Oh Thanks I would of forgotten if you wouldn't have posted that THANKS!!


----------



## crazytp93

Oi


----------



## bookworm93

I had so much homework tonight it was insane! ugh Exams are next week


----------



## ::Snow_White::

My mom is annoying the heck out of me.
I'm trying to print things off and it isn't working.
She comes looks at my computer and says is HAS to have something to do with all the "crap" on my computer.
And that it probably has tons of viruses (I agree with her here, but I don't know what she means by all my "crap" I barely have any pictures and I don't have tons of useless crap on my computer. Unless she counts my homework, and my writing. )
Then I tell her that I don't know what to do about it, because my demo virus protecter thing expired 2 days ago that she put on there.
And then she tells me "Well you better figure it out."
And then just leaves...JUST LEAVES.
I don't know what the heck she expects me to do, because I'll probably end up putting more viruses on here instead of fixing it.
GAH. -_-
And I NEED to print this stuff off TODAY.


----------



## crazytp93

американское сегодня вечером идола!


----------



## Pirate Me

Going.

La.

ZELDA GAME WOO


----------



## AbsoluteAwesome1

I have a test that I technically have to study for but not really because I know all the stuff

SO, LIKE, NO HOMEWORKZ!!!1!! Except math if I feeel like it. Which I won't because AMERICAN IDOL STARTS TONIGHT!!!!!!!

*hyperventilates into paper bag*


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I want to see Vantage Point...


----------



## BabyPiglet

American Idol is......

Wow. 

Oooh, I felt so sorry for that Tempress girl.


----------



## valeriesunshine

my shoe owns


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I love it!


----------



## valeriesunshine

Thank you!


----------



## JessBell**

Hello Everybody


----------



## DisDancerina

*Hi people.*


----------



## ::Snow_White::

You're welcome!


They are showing that guy getting his chest waxed on American Idol!


----------



## DisDancerina

Did AI just start tonight?


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Yup.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

That guy is really good!


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

OMG I CALL THAT MAN WITH THE DREADS, HE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Wow....Hes just handsome as anything Ive ever seen.


----------



## DisDancerina

Omg! I don't even want to know what's under that guy's cape.  

Are they going to have to use the American idol coverers?


----------



## BabyPiglet

*scared* 

Stalker!?


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Its a jabba the hut costume.

He has hairz.

Its wrong XD


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

BabyPiglet said:


> *scared*
> 
> Stalker!?



OH MY GOD, THAT GUY SCARED ME!

He was a CREEPEERRR!!


----------



## Girldreamer02

hello everyone...my trippie is updated!!!   And we are getting an estimate from dreams unlimted for a DCL for our disneymoon in july!!!


----------



## BabyPiglet

VMK_MagicalLadee said:


> OH MY GOD, THAT GUY SCARED ME!
> 
> He was a CREEPEERRR!!


I was like...when the hell are the body guards going to come!??!


----------



## Girldreamer02

time to go to bed soon


----------



## BabyPiglet

Oi. I wish my parents would stop smoking. I swear I'm about to die from the yuckiness of it.


----------



## Girldreamer02

sorry jenny that sucks...i have asthma so I don't like smoke either


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I don't like school, I have to go to bed early when I have school.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I don't like school, I have to go to bed early when I have school.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

^Double post, lol. That's the 2nd time I've posted and it double posted, lol.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

ahhhh school, boo.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

GAH.
Why can't I go to any other pages besides DIS!?!
I can't ever go to google. -_-
Stupid computer.
Something is wrong with it and I don't know how to fix it....


----------



## BabyPiglet

I wish I had somewhere _else_ to go. If the DIS died, I'd just stop getting on the computer unless necassary. 

I go on DIS....occaisonally watch some shows I miss and go on facebook.


----------



## marypops!

howdy all

i don't wanna go to school tomorrow


----------



## Girldreamer02

Its only 11...I feel like I've been at work forever!!!


----------



## marypops!

bored...


----------



## EyoreFANS12

I am downloading photoshop XD


----------



## marypops!

awesome

i wanna know the name of the river that goes through my town...


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Hmm Todays is boring =l


----------



## CrazyChik

I had to do a headstand on a box in gym
Oh and we had to vault over these huge box thingys but i can actually do that and enjoy it.


----------



## Babyjustrun

Imma bored.
Nothing to do and my stomach hurts.
I get hungry, so i eat. and then it makes me feel sick.


----------



## marypops!

i'm scared... i watched a movie called Flood (reading the book now, very good) and it showed a map of the area the River Thames would flood and it showed Bromley. So i thought OK we're away from it but i look on google maps and we're closer to the River Thames then Bromley! AHHHH!!!


----------



## marypops!

imma gonna go eat now since i'm hungry. Forming a plan in my head about when to be "ill" tomorrow. Before or after Food Tech...


----------



## CrazyChik

marypops! said:


> awesome
> 
> i wanna know the name of the river that goes through my town...



The River Usk, The River Wye and the Avon Llwyd run through me mine.

I want to live by the thames.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Im gonna eat salmons XD


----------



## marypops!

hi again everyone

after reading this book, it makes me want to move far far away from the thames... I mean the section i'm reading now i way close to home, Bluewater flooding, the Dartford Crossing catching fire... they're both about 10-15 minutes away?


----------



## MrsSparrow..

I come in peace 

-Ashleigh

That meant HELLO by the way


----------



## marypops!

lol 

:-O In my book, Essex floods! How far are you from the Thames?


----------



## DisDancerina




----------



## MrsSparrow..

marypops! said:


> lol
> 
> :-O In my book, Essex floods! How far are you from the Thames?



Pretty close, I guess! 
From Wikipedia about my local area (cant really say where, this panarama thing really freaked me out):
_It lies on the River Thames just to the east of London. With over 18 miles (29 km) of riverfront it covers an area of 64 square miles (166 km²), with more than half defined as Green Belt. With Greater London to the west and the river to the south, the county of Essex abuts the Borough to the north and east, and across the river lies Kent._

As in...


WE'RE ALL GONNA DIEEEEE  



-Ashleigh


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

? xD


----------



## BabyPiglet

Off to do some Marketing. Fun stuff.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Sounds EXCITING.


----------



## marypops!

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Pretty close, I guess!
> From Wikipedia about my local area (cant really say where, this panarama thing really freaked me out):
> _It lies on the River Thames just to the east of London. With over 18 miles (29 km) of riverfront it covers an area of 64 square miles (166 km²), with more than half defined as Green Belt. With Greater London to the west and the river to the south, the county of Essex abuts the Borough to the north and east, and across the river lies Kent._
> 
> As in...
> 
> 
> WE'RE ALL GONNA DIEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> -Ashleigh



HI NEIGHBOUR!!!! I live in Kent  I'm about 10 mins away from the Thames so i hope that the waters would get lower before it reaches me (and if it does reach me, i'm on a hill and my school is at the bottom of it... )

I've been watching a show on CBBC called Adventure Florida and i've only just found out that it's not just for a TV show and you can do it so that's gonna be my plan! I have to get about £1000 (it's close to $2000 for the trip!) so i can do it...

feel free to ask any questions


----------



## Blooe

hello.


----------



## marypops!

i wanna hold a sloth  they look so cool... and so do manatees!


----------



## MrsSparrow..

marypops! said:


> HI NEIGHBOUR!!!! I live in Kent  I'm about 10 mins away from the Thames so i hope that the waters would get lower before it reaches me (and if it does reach me, i'm on a hill and my school is at the bottom of it... )
> 
> I've been watching a show on CBBC called Adventure Florida and i've only just found out that it's not just for a TV show and you can do it so that's gonna be my plan! I have to get about £1000 (it's close to $2000 for the trip!) so i can do it...
> 
> feel free to ask any questions



Your poor school  My dad lives in Kent, so We're practically "homies". Oh how much I hate that word.

Woah woah, Adventure Florida?! Must wikipedia that now.

-Ashleigh


----------



## acesupercoolme

I don't like manatees, they bother me. And sloths are slow, and I'm not a very slow person. So I don't like those either.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm drinking lemonade vitamin water.
It's yummy in my tummy.

Hmm, I need to work on my Algebra.


----------



## marypops!

On Adventure Florida, there are 4 kids from the UK and 4 from the USA who go to Florida for a summer camp in Busch Gardens and Sea World where they learn about different animals and how to look after them.

I so want to do that camp but it's like over £1000! Plus i'm not sure if it's available to those in the UK...


----------



## bookworm93

oOo that sounds like fun. Too bad the next four years are so busy it's insane. and it costs a lot!


----------



## marypops!

i already have about £300 (which is $600) so maybe this time next year i'll have the money (i'd rather go then...)


----------



## marypops!

IM USNG DA ANGLISH-2-12-YEAR-OLD-AOLER TRANSLA2R B/C ITS FUN 2 POST IN AN IDIOTIC MAN3R!1!!!11 OMG LOL


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm writing rough drafts, with my finished drafts.
I wish they would've said we had to keep our rough drafts earlier...


----------



## marypops!

i'm going to bed now, night all


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

I has to go to a Lawyer.


----------



## disney100666

http://bulletins.myspace.com/index....&MyToken=c69afdbf-4c30-4643-8c02-a83f32d3b39e

I can really imagine them saying, "Mr. Leno dislikes it if fans are screaming during intros and monologue!"


----------



## princesskelz

i got a new phone!!!




its an iPhone!!


----------



## AbsoluteAwesome1

I love crying at the end of books. I don't know why, I just do... It's hard to explain. Especially when I REALLY cry, not just, like, kinda.

Wow, that was... an interesting post. That I'm still typing. And now I'm ranting. What the heck? Why am I still typing? For some reason, I don't feel like ending this post. But I am going to end it. Right...

Now.


----------



## BabyPiglet

VMK_MagicalLadee said:


> I has to go to a Lawyer.


Did you murder someone?


----------



## minniesBFF

No school tomorrow or friday. Woot!

Gotta love teacher inservices.


----------



## Talons

I just came back from soccer practise.


----------



## CrazyChik

morning


----------



## unknownname

Im super tired.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

YS JENNY LOL.

No, i have to get my passport validated or something.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Yay.
My alarm actually went off this morning.


----------



## marypops!

hi everyone

i feel ill and my ears hurt  I've gone to school and had to walk home because my mum is at work...


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

=[


----------



## marypops!

how is you?

i might count my money to see how much i have, then make a chart to find out how much more i need to do that adventure camp at Busch Gardens and Seaworld...


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm almost finished with Deception Point.
I honestly have to admit I thought it was a little boring.
But they are making a sequal to the Da Vinci Code!! 
I don't remember what it's called but a friend said it involved Sophia and Vittoria? (sp) 
Which means I really need to get Angels and Demons.


----------



## princesskelz

minniesBFF said:


> No school tomorrow or friday. Woot!
> 
> Gotta love teacher inservices.


 
AMEN 
i dont have school monday either!!!!


----------



## marypops!

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

i wanna play whizzball...

i think the book i'm reading now (Flood) is a very amazing book. BLUEWATER HAS FLOODED AND NOW THE FIERY DEBRIS FROM THE FIRE AT THE DARTFORD CROSSING AND A MID AIR COLLISION WITH A PLANE AND HELICOPTER IS FALLING ONTO BLUEWATER CAUSING CARS TO EXPLODE!!!

(ignore me if you don't know any of that...)


----------



## ploto

I love Contemporary and Polynesian


----------



## ploto

jkfdjdifuiusdifjsdffhjsrwo


----------



## ploto

por favor mantengase adjade de las puertas!!!!


----------



## ploto

monorail green is the best


----------



## ploto

mouse boats are fun


----------



## ploto

how come all my smilies disappeared?


----------



## ploto

i wish i was at walt disney world walt disney world WDW WDW WDW WDWD WDW WDW wdw


----------



## ploto

walt disney is a genious


----------



## ploto

its snowing outside.......wish i was in nice sunny wdw


----------



## ploto

i really do hate algebra


----------



## ploto

im gonna go eat lunch brb


----------



## MrsSparrow..

Adventure Florida sounds awesome. I'll need to start saving the 'ole pocket money now  

-Ashleigh


----------



## marypops!

lol 

http://www.seaworld.org/adventure-camps/bgt/resident/index.htm

website for it... it's close to £500 for a week at Busch Gardens and more at Seaworld!


----------



## Girldreamer02

I might be going on a disney cruise for our honeymoon in july..we're still deciding. Anyone been on one?


----------



## marypops!

nope but that sounds awesome 

i wish my sisters could be quiet for one day... especially Ellie... SHE SINGS EVERY 10 SECONDS!!!!!!!!!! She's giving me a headache


----------



## Girldreamer02

My sister used to sing all the time when she was younger it was really annoying especially when i was trying to do homework or watch tv. How old is she?


----------



## marypops!

13

she left but came back -_-

i wouldn't mind if it was a song i liked... and she could be quite for a minute...


----------



## Girldreamer02

yea i know what you mean...sometimes you just need some peace and quiet


----------



## ploto

snow snow snow snow snow snow


----------



## ploto

i hope they dont retheme space mountain


----------



## ploto

my dog is sleeping


----------



## ploto

snow is the only good thing about winter


----------



## ploto

wdw is amazing


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

moo.


----------



## ploto

xc rules


----------



## ploto

why did river country close


----------



## acesupercoolme

Tired..


----------



## marypops!

bored...

all my teachers are worried about me -_-

i shall count my money then for my birthday i will ask for more money then i'll have more money then i ued to have! muhahaha!


----------



## acesupercoolme

Tired..


----------



## CrazyChik

I fell off the racehorse 
She did this huuge big leap and a buck when i asked her to trot and the galloped off sending me to the floor(my friend said that even people like ellen whitaker and pippa funnell would've fallen it was that bad.)

It's a shame because i was so excited about riding her and i was told she was really easy(which she was until the bucking point.) I'm not hunting with her on saturday but my instructor said i can ride her again out hacking because it wasn't my fault, anyone would've fallen off and she doesn't want me to think i'm not capable because i am. She said i'll love her because she is easy she was just in high spirits. I'm not bothered. I mean my arm is in agony(because i got straight up and went back on her though only in walk) but it wasn't my fault and i mean i have good balance i am one of the least likely to come off and i can have another go and if that's successful then she's still going to let me hunt her.

I'm so mad at myself for not trotting or cantering afterwards but my instructor said i was brave to just get back on full stop and she wouldn't have wanted me to do any trot or canter.


----------



## acesupercoolme

OH MY GOD!
Are you okay? And don't be mad at yourself! You're lucky you didn't break anything!


----------



## CrazyChik

acesupercoolme said:


> OH MY GOD!
> Are you okay? And don't be mad at yourself! You're lucky you didn't break anything!



I'm fine. I have 2 red marks on my hand where i landed and my right arm can't hold weight, press down or be lifted higher than my waist but yet i am lucky not to have broken anything. I tell you it's a flaming long way down.

I know it's not my fault and hell the experts would have fallen off if she'd done it with them but god i'm just the type of person who could always have done something to prevent it if you know what i mean. I'm riding her again Sunday i think and i'm allowed to hunt her if i like her so it can't have been my fault.

I did cry when i came off but only coz i thought it was my fault and hello she's £40,000 pounds worth of horse and she belongs to the race stable and a saddlery shop not us and she'd gone galloping with her reins around her feet.


----------



## acesupercoolme

Well thats good. Maybe she was just PMSing..


----------



## CrazyChik

acesupercoolme said:


> Well thats good. Maybe she was just PMSing..



  maybe lol

I blame the others they all weigh about 140 pounds or over and are 5ft 9 poor little me weighs just about 96 pounds and stands at 5ft 1. She probably didn't feel me on her back


----------



## acesupercoolme

btw this is Allys sister now. Im in Canada and sometimes i use her account because I always used to watch over her on here before she moved to Italy and i kinda got addicted to this too so sometimes I'll go on here and sometimes she will and we log each other off but thats okay because it doesnt really matter. the dis is addicting!


----------



## CrazyChik

well hi.

My brother uses my account all the time but i don't think he posts much.


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

my fingers are freeeeeeezing. its hard to type cuz they're all numb, haha


----------



## Skelington Spade

Halo, I have a question about cameras... well very simply, I just need to know about the screen, if a (Digital) camera's LCD screen is broken, will you not be able to see anything, or it just doesn't look as good or what?


----------



## marypops!

my camera is broken -_- sometimes it will just go blank (only a white screen) when i turn it on, but it still works...


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Only a couple pages left in my book! 
I don't know about the camera.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

mooooodles


----------



## #1TiggerFan

Hi everyone! i going to WDW in 16 days!!!


----------



## #1TiggerFan

whats songs do u think i should put on my ipod? it could be anything just post a video on here ok? plz and thx!


----------



## Talons

I just had dinner.


----------



## disney100666

I have to go to a Chorus concert. yuck. I'm tired too so I really don't want to go.


----------



## ploto

random


----------



## ploto

more random


----------



## ploto

more more random


----------



## ploto

even more more random


----------



## ploto

even even more more random


----------



## ploto

sweet 550 posts


----------



## ploto

551 postage!!!


----------



## ploto

552 postage


----------



## ploto

553 postage


----------



## ploto

554


----------



## ploto

555


----------



## ploto

556


----------



## ploto

557


----------



## ploto

558


----------



## ploto

559


----------



## ploto

560


----------



## ploto

561


----------



## ploto

562


----------



## ploto

563


----------



## ploto

564


----------



## ploto

565


----------



## ploto

566


----------



## ploto

567


----------



## ploto

568


----------



## ploto

569


----------



## ploto

570


----------



## ploto

571


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

..?


----------



## ploto

572


----------



## ploto

573


----------



## ploto

574


----------



## ploto

575


----------



## ploto

hello


----------



## ploto

space mountain
big thunder mountain
splash mountain


----------



## ploto

how do theese people have so many posts


----------



## ploto

who is gonna be the next president


----------



## ploto

i want to go in the MK tunnels


----------



## ploto

NYC si pretty cool


----------



## ploto

*is


----------



## ploto

great deals in chinatown


----------



## ploto

i like the subway....WDW monorail is still better


----------



## ploto

its way overpriced to go to the top of the empire state building


----------



## ploto

i went through more securuty to get in the statue of liberty than to get on a plane


----------



## ploto

i might be going to DL this summer


----------



## ploto

is their space mountain more intense...i think it is


----------



## ploto

my cat is sitting beside me


----------



## ploto

it seems like dca is just a cheap combination of mgm ak and epcot


----------



## ploto

anyone been to kings island in ohio


----------



## ploto

am amusment park owned by cedar fair


----------



## ploto

has some pretty good coasters


----------



## ploto

including the worlds longest wooden coaster-----the beast


----------



## ploto

and the worlds tallest wooden coaster son of beast


----------



## ploto

me gusta el agua


----------



## ploto

no me gusta el te


----------



## ploto

almost to 600


----------



## ploto

599!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ploto

600600600600600600600600600600600600600600600600600600

yes 600 i love this thread


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK




----------



## Girldreamer02

we're looking at all our disney pictures and picking out ones to print so I can scrapbook!!!!


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

that sounds cool   i do that alot also


----------



## Girldreamer02

scrapbook or look at pictures? Lol. I love to do both!


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

the office owns


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

Girldreamer02 said:


> scrapbook or look at pictures? Lol. I love to do both!



i look at old pictures alot, i have pictures of my arm when i broke it in the hospital, it was backwrods and cockeyed and my bone stuck out but its on my cell phone so i cant see it well

o well lol


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

Girldreamer02 said:


> scrapbook or look at pictures? Lol. I love to do both!



i like to scrapbook a little also. im very creative lol


----------



## Girldreamer02

ewww lol that makes my arm hurt...I live in WI right now too where do you live? You don't have to say if you don't want to. I am about 30 mins away from madison here for work...we (df and I) work for the same company, but we're leaving at the end of feb.


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

I live around milwaukee

a suburb lol


----------



## Girldreamer02

we live in a town called portage...heard of it?


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

Girldreamer02 said:


> we live in a town called portage...heard of it?



yes i have lol


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

i live in a city named brookfield lol


----------



## valeriesunshine

Im making reservations for Dining for my 1st WDW Trip!!


----------



## Girldreamer02

Oh thats awesome!!! I don't think I've ever lived so close to a dis person lol. I'm actually from ohio though....like I said we're just up here for work. We're heading back to ohio at the end feb and then moving to VA for some more work.


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

valeriesunshine said:


> Im making reservations for Dining for my 1st WDW Trip!!



omg 

where are you eating?!


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

Girldreamer02 said:


> Oh thats awesome!!! I don't think I've ever lived so close to a dis person lol. I'm actually from ohio though....like I said we're just up here for work. We're heading back to ohio at the end feb and then moving to VA for some more work.



Yeah that is very cool 

I know another person that lives in my neibourghood that is on dis and another in oak creek


----------



## Girldreamer02

valeriesunshine said:


> Im making reservations for Dining for my 1st WDW Trip!!



Ooooo when are you going and where are you making reservations?


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

GO PACKERS


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

boredd


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

WeeEEEEeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

thats what she said


----------



## valeriesunshine

Im going from March 14 to March 19 and I reserved a Diner for every night.


----------



## Girldreamer02

sooo jealous...I want to go back right now!!!


----------



## DonaldDuck4LifeDUCK

Whoah. lol


----------



## valeriesunshine

The owner of Carls Jr. died


----------



## BabyPiglet

Le Cellier is amazing, valerie. 

Oh sighhh, my friend is having a slumber party and sending me pictures of it. =/ Wish I was there, instead of here. Being bored. On the computer. With no life.


----------



## Girldreamer02

why aren't you there jenny? I'm sure I have way less of a life than you lol. I do nothing and by nothing I mean I go to work and come home to this apartment and besides working out and eating dinner I do nothing


----------



## Girldreamer02

ps on the bright side of things LOST starts soon!!!!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Because she lives in Maryland.  Lol. 

Yeah, I...stay here. Do school here. Occaisonally go out to dinner. Occaisonally go to a friends house. Besides that? Nothin' 

I'm usually at home doing school work, trying to get it done! 

Come March I'm getting a job, so I'll get to be out more often.


----------



## Girldreamer02

yea location can be quite the bummer...I of all people can relate really well on this matter. Df lived in washington the second summer we were together and then came home for like maybe five days and moved to wi and hes been up here pretty much since...just in diff spots. Thank God I got a job with the company he works for, but sadly enough I am still not happy because our wiener dog is back in ohio with her grandma and grandpa (my rents) No dogs allowed in our apartment complex and the poor thing has been sick this week. My mom said that my dad held her all day on tues and took her outside every two hrs b/c she had to go. It should of been her mommy holding her.


----------



## BabyPiglet

=( I'm sorry, I understand how that feels. 

And now this is completely innapropriate to post, but hey, it might make ya feel better. 

I just read this and had to share with ya'll. 

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=22634199&postcount=84


----------



## valeriesunshine




----------



## Girldreamer02

lol  thanks for the laugh jenny!!!


----------



## BabyPiglet




----------



## Girldreamer02

its freezing here and the wind is howling practically errr


----------



## BabyPiglet

Well, I'm off to bed. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Girldreamer02

nite jenny


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

WALK THISS WAY!

xD


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Br..

They are making us go and clean up the park today. 
It's gonna be like 36! 

AHHH.
Brr.


----------



## ploto

gonna try 2 get 2 700 today!!!


----------



## ploto

609


----------



## ploto

610 90 to go


----------



## ploto

the kingdom keepers os a good book


----------



## ploto

it gives you a much differant look at the MK


----------



## ploto

i love wdw


----------



## ploto

hold on


----------



## ploto

el queso


----------



## ploto

our lake is frozen over


----------



## ploto

hace frio


----------



## ploto

its cold


----------



## ploto

tokelau is by far the best long house


----------



## ploto

a very good central location


----------



## ploto

can get some lagoon views from garden rooms


----------



## ploto

its close to the ttc


----------



## ploto

close to ghc


----------



## ploto

close to volcano and quiet pools


----------



## ploto

the cr views are truely amazing


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Pictures of you.
Pictures of me.
Remind us of all of what we used to beeee.


----------



## marypops!

hi everyone


----------



## MrsSparrow..

School is over and birthday tomorrow    


How is everyone?

-Ashleigh


----------



## marypops!

ZOMG my friends birthday is also tomorrow!

Happy Early Birthday!


----------



## crazytp93

had to go in to school from 10-11:30 for math midterm then left! 3 day weekend cuz of MLK Day, and no test on Tuesday so 4 day weekend! And 3 midterms next week nice and quick.


----------



## Girldreamer02

its only 5 degrees outside today...eeek...can I go to florida please? ehehe


----------



## marypops!

bored...

we don't celebrate MLK day in the UK


----------



## Girldreamer02

although it is celebrated here I will still be working bah


----------



## princesskelz

somebody didnt believe i got one! well here is proff. u know who u are! =]


----------



## Girldreamer02

my df has the same case for his iphone.


----------



## marypops!

lalala pie!


----------



## Girldreamer02

don't talk about pie lol you'll make me want some


----------



## CrazyChik

howdy.
I want an Iphone.
xD


----------



## marypops!

i'm going out tonight  hurray Church Youth Club 

i better have a shower and get changed...


----------



## Girldreamer02

have fun .....hi haz


----------



## marypops!

i have no idea when i'm going though... i'll find out when my friend arrives...


----------



## Girldreamer02

guess you'll be suprised


----------



## marypops!

yup

could be now 

forgot to say, HI HAZ!!!


----------



## MrsSparrow..

marypops! said:


> ZOMG my friends birthday is also tomorrow!
> 
> Happy Early Birthday!



WOO  Thanks. Wish your friend an extra happy birthday :O

-Ashleigh


----------



## marypops!

wheeeeeeeeeeeeee maybe i should gt showered now... BRB!


----------



## CrazyChik

marypops! said:


> yup
> 
> could be now
> 
> forgot to say, HI HAZ!!!



hey jaw
=]

bye everyone
xD


----------



## marypops!

nooooooooooooooo where ya going?


----------



## CrazyChik

marypops! said:


> nooooooooooooooo where ya going?



i don't know but typing hurts my arm
=[
I soo should get off but i'm hooked.


----------



## marypops!

aww poor Haz


----------



## CrazyChik

marypops! said:


> aww poor Haz



I know i know. Give me sympathy and love peoples. xD

Gah i so should go because i'd like to ride my pony and that damned racehorse again on sunday and typing isn't doing anything for my arm.


----------



## marypops!

Bye!

i'm watching Family Guy


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

fun stoofs


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Sigh -


----------



## Girldreamer02

time to leave work...oh how I love the dis...provided two hours of entertainment for me today while at work being bored to death.


----------



## ploto

random


----------



## ploto

hello


----------



## ploto

628


----------



## ploto

629


----------



## Girldreamer02

okay officially time to go


----------



## ploto

630


----------



## ploto

631


----------



## ploto

632


----------



## ploto

633


----------



## ploto

634


----------



## ploto

635


----------



## ploto

636


----------



## acesupercoolme

637!


----------



## acesupercoolme

638


----------



## acesupercoolme

639


----------



## ploto

637


----------



## ploto

638


----------



## ploto

639


----------



## ploto

640


----------



## ploto

641


----------



## ploto

642


----------



## ploto

643


----------



## ploto

644


----------



## ploto

645


----------



## ploto

646


----------



## ploto

647


----------



## ploto

648


----------



## ploto

649


----------



## ploto

650


----------



## ploto

651


----------



## ploto

652


----------



## ploto

653


----------



## ploto

654


----------



## ploto

655


----------



## ploto

654


----------



## ploto

657


----------



## marypops!

friend never turned up... AGAIN!!!

So i'm bored...

LUCKY THERE'S A FAMLY GUY!!!


----------



## ploto

658


----------



## ploto

659


----------



## ploto

660


----------



## acesupercoolme

My boyfriend bought this for me as an early valentines day gift since we wont be able to see each other then.
http://international.tiffany.com/Sh...p+1-c+288155-r+301287464+0-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
I still don't know what to get him though.


----------



## ploto

661


----------



## acesupercoolme

Ploto, what is with all the numbers, they're getting quite annoying and I'm in a very good mood right now. Don't ruin that.


----------



## Pirate Me

"Rack Up Your Posts With Random Stuff."


----------



## marypops!

bored...


----------



## acesupercoolme

Hello out there, were on the air
it's hockey night tonight!
The tension grows,
the whistle blows,
and the puck goes down the ice.
The goalie jumps,
and the players bump,
and the fans all go insane.
Someone roars:
"Bobby Scores!"
At the good old hockey game!

(chorus)
Oh!
The good old hockey game!
Its the best game you can name!
And the best game you can name,
is the good old hockey game!

Second Period.
Where players dash,
with skates a-flash,
the home team trails behind.
But they grab the puck,
and go bursting up,
and their down across the line.
They storm the crease,
like bumblebees,
and they travel like a burning flame.
We see them slide the puck inside,
its a one- one hockey game!

(chorus)
Oh!
The good old hockey game!
Its the best game you can name!
And the best game you can name,
is the good old hockey game!

Third Period.
Last game in the play-offs too.
Oh take me where the hockey players
face off down the rink,
And the Stanley Cup,
is all filled up,
for the champs who win the drink!
Now the final flick,
of a hockey stick,
and a one gigantic scream:
"THE PUCK IS IN! THE HOME TEAM WINS!"
At the good old hockey game

(chours repeat 3 times)
OH!
The good old hockey game!
Its the best game you can name!
And the best game you can name,
is the good old hockey game!



<3<3<3
I really miss hockey.. maybe I should move back to Canada.


----------



## marypops!

still bored...


----------



## Master Gracy

gosh the little mermaid musical looks pretty good


----------



## disney100666

I really want to see The Little Mermaid too.


----------



## marypops!

that looks like an interesting Broadway Musical.


----------



## Arielfn93

It has been my favorite Disney movie since I was a kiddie, so I reaallllly want to see it


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I want to see it also.

Hmm, working on Science.


----------



## Peace_Love_Disney

I totally failed that history project. We were supposed to say why our conflict is going on but I gave whats happening. ARG


----------



## ::Snow_White::

GAH.
I'm now 100% sure my PE teacher is out to get me.
Yesterday in class we did step aerobics and mat ball.
Well I decided that "Hey, I'm gonna try to get a 100 today".
A friend of mine never does anything in that class and always gets 100%.
So I'm moving my arms and doing everything.
We play mat ball and I kinda get into so I figure "Hey, I think I got it this time"
Get home today and check my grades....
SHE GAVE ME AN 80....
I did TONS more than I did before when she gave me 90s...
I'm sick and tired of that class..


----------



## Peace_Love_Disney

Harsh...
I'm getting tired of most of my classes but OH WELL I've got exams friday.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I love all my classes except that one. -_-


----------



## marypops!

*still wants to join the Adventure Camp at Busch Gardens*


----------



## marypops!

I hate most of my lessons but i enjoy Geography. We're learning about Volcanoes :-D my kinda thing


----------



## ploto

post


----------



## marypops!

We're learning about Montserrat in Geography. Oh, and Mount. St. Helens (i know much about them already )


----------



## ::Snow_White::

In history we are learning about World War I.
Then we are either on the Holocaust or World War II.

Next in English is the Holocaust.


----------



## ploto

another post


----------



## ploto

665


----------



## ploto

hello


----------



## Peace_Love_Disney

In Geography we are learning about how stupid the province of Ontario is. They want to build an overpass right near the busiest mall ever. The population is already 114,945 and is growing 5% each year thats 5747.25 people!!!!!!


----------



## imabrat

"I'm STILL...Big...Red!"


Ahh gosh,Bring it On marathons can never be good!


----------



## xo juicy splash

Does anyone remember As Told By Ginger?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=0Z87v2a_KEw
This is the best song ever (it was on As Told By Ginger).
Note: the pictures have nothing to do with the song. XD


----------



## xo juicy splash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H26eRojA09Q&NR=1


----------



## xo juicy splash

I'm a goofy gooberrr.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLbMs1-jRfk


----------



## marypops!

i just remembered an ironic moment at school today. Someone was going to show a youtube video about the importance of proofreading but spelt it "the impotence of proforeading"


----------



## acesupercoolme

imabrat said:


> "I'm STILL...Big...Red!"
> 
> 
> Ahh gosh,Bring it On marathons can never be good!





I LOVE BRING IT ON!


----------



## acesupercoolme

Were sexy, were cute, were popular to boot, were *****in, great hair. The boys all love to stare. Were wanted were hot, were everything your not. Were pretty, were cool, we dominate this school. Who am i
just guess! Guys wanna tough my chest. I'm rocking, I smile, though many think I'm vile. I'm flying I jump, you can look but don't you hump. I major, I roar. I swear I'm not a *****! We cheer and we lead, we act like were on speed!


I don't feel like typing the rest..


----------



## .:I'mJustMe:.

Wow.
I haven't been on for like a month, which is pretty amazing...


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Peace_Love_Disney said:


> In Geography we are learning about how stupid the province of Ontario is. They want to build an overpass right near the busiest mall ever. The population is already 114,945 and is growing 5% each year thats 5747.25 people!!!!!!



Gee THANKS.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

>_>


----------



## StitchfansJr

xo juicy splash said:


> Does anyone remember As Told By Ginger?
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=0Z87v2a_KEw
> This is the best song ever (it was on As Told By Ginger).
> Note: the pictures have nothing to do with the song. XD


I remember As Told By Ginger. I used to watch that show sometimes. =D


----------



## RaggedyAnnPrincess

Well, I think my hard drive is dying as we speak, i'm on a different computer now. * sigh *

R.I.P computer -_-


----------



## minniesBFF

I'm going to see 27 Dresses tomorrow. WOOT!


----------



## PrincessEeyore

have fun!!! i wanna see it.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

hi everybody my wrist hurts cause i was climbin' a fence and i fell off (long story)


----------



## RaggedyAnnPrincess

cra_z_dude_17 said:


> hi everybody my wrist hurts cause i was climbin' a fence and i fell off (long story)



Yikes, hope your okay!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Hi...


----------



## Dr.Pluto

im tired. im in helana-west helana atm visiting family, they are all asleep-,- and it is only 11 lol.well i wont be on much so i guess hi or wat ever lol.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Goodnight.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

im bored


----------



## CrazyChik

Morning


----------



## MrsSparrow..

It's been a very disney birthday so far.

Every single present has been from the Disney Store  
And also now I know I only have 1 more year till I can work in the DisneyStore  

-Ashleigh


----------



## marypops!

howdy everyone

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! My friend (not the birthday boy) is coming oround today for a "Florida evening" since they've recently come back from their first trip to Florida in about 7 years? So we're gonna chat about it.

I wanna go to Lakeside  So i can go to the Vue Cinema and watch the Golden Compass and maybe visit the awesome Disney Store. I wish they kept them statues in there though... i wanted a picture of them...

In my book, Lakeside gets evacuated yet Bluewater doesn't -_-


----------



## marypops!

i'm reading up about education in the United States (because i know nothing about it) and i'm suprised about the mark scheme...

the highest mark i've seen for an A* (A+) is 90% which is in English and the lowest about 80% (in nearly every other lesson)

i got a B in English Lit with 75% (i think) and an A in English with about 82% (i think) and i look on this and it says i would have got a C in English Lit and a B- in English!

i got 50% in Geography which was just a C and here i would even pass!


----------



## BandGeek911

A 50 here would be an F- xD 

Most of my grades are in the A-B range. No Cs...not yet anyway :]


----------



## marypops!

woot 

i'm checking the places at risk of flooding around the River Thames but it won't let me 

my school is close to a river or lake and it's not in danger of flooding -_-


----------



## BandGeek911

Snakes on a plane! 
idk. Lol. 

We have no school on Monday! Yay for Martin Luther King Day!  
xD


----------



## marypops!

lucky...

*wonders why the UK doesn't celebrate MLK day*


----------



## ploto

wdw


----------



## marypops!

my sister just sprayed nearly half a can of Oust in my room because it smelt funny... it's hurting my eyes and stinging my throat


----------



## ploto

do csr and cbr have magic????


----------



## ploto

673


----------



## Pirate Me

Homework. -_-


----------



## ploto

674


----------



## Pirate Me

I can't wait until I'm done..


----------



## ploto

675


----------



## Pirate Me

I completed one section so far..which is good. I have three more though.


----------



## ploto

676


----------



## Pirate Me

And I'm also DISing and on Gaia to pass the time.


----------



## Pirate Me

Wikipedia is fun too.


----------



## ploto

677


----------



## xo juicy splash

I had basketball practice 6-9 AM.
Ohh the joy of runnning a mile.

Now I have to cheer at a (boys) basketball game at 1:30.

>_<


----------



## ploto

678


----------



## ploto

679


----------



## xo juicy splash

Why are you counting..?


----------



## ploto

680 counting my posts


----------



## Pirate Me




----------



## Pirate Me

I remember when I used to do basketball on Saturday mornings..I hated it.


----------



## ploto

681


----------



## Pirate Me




----------



## Pirate Me




----------



## xo juicy splash




----------



## ploto

682


----------



## Pirate Me




----------



## marypops!

i'm gonna leave the room since my throat is hurting -_-

BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE!


----------



## xo juicy splash

1,277


----------



## Pirate Me

Back to my homework..or continue multi-tasking? Hmm.


----------



## xo juicy splash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H26eRojA09Q&NR=1


----------



## Pirate Me




----------



## Pirate Me

Oh gosh, I love the F.U.N. song. xD


----------



## Pirate Me




----------



## xo juicy splash

Haha me too.
I love this one tooo.. 
(This is LOST, also)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCMzYfUcrJE&feature=related


----------



## Pirate Me

xD

I hope we get our old profiles back. :\


----------



## xo juicy splash

Me tooo.


----------



## DisGirlAllie

fave song ever: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEfJPdJ-tOo


----------



## Pirate Me

^Your siggy is really cool.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Hm... PIE!


GUYS IM GOING TO GET MY PASSPORT TODAY!!!(pictures and forms)


----------



## DisGirlAllie

do you mean the one I have now or the one I had for like a minute.


----------



## xo juicy splash

I'm boredd.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

bored really, really bored


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

foo fighters


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

three days grace


----------



## marypops!

hey everyone


----------



## Master Gracy

should I make my signature out of beauty and the beast, sleeping beauty, snow white or cinderella?


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

avenged sevenfold


----------



## marypops!

Beauty & the Beast  One of my favourite movies


----------



## marypops!

my friends are here but they're watching football -_-


----------



## princesskelz




----------



## marypops!

ZOMG JACK SKELLINGTON BOUNCIE!!!

when did that appear?


----------



## princesskelz

it from a website


----------



## xo juicy splash

heyyy


----------



## marypops!

awesome 

i've only just realised that when i can't spell a word, i put how i think it is spelt into Google then check if it's right or not, then copy the mispelling from the thing that says "do you mean *word*?"

*is bored*


----------



## xo juicy splash

princesskelz said:


> it from a website



What wesbite (If you don't mind we asking)?
They are cute!


----------



## marypops!

most of them are on here. Just the Jack Skellington one is new to me


----------



## princesskelz

http://www.talkdisney.com/forums/misc.php?do=showsmilies


----------



## xo juicy splash

princesskelz said:


> http://www.talkdisney.com/forums/misc.php?do=showsmilies



Thanks those are so cute!


----------



## marypops!

i wonder how much money i have... I wonder how if i can do the camp at Busch Gardens & Seaworld even though i'm from the UK... it doesn't say


----------



## disney100666

OLIVIA! why did you have to make a thread about that car video. I just screamed my lungs out! XD


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

D:

cake.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

GEORGE! Your on VMK XD


----------



## xo juicy splash

disney100666 said:


> OLIVIA! why did you have to make a thread about that car video. I just screamed my lungs out! XD



  No reason.


----------



## marypops!

LOL 

i'm in a room of football fanatics screaming at TV because someone missed the goal... (soccer to you folks)


----------



## marypops!

i'm wearing an awesome Jack Skellington top but sadly, it's short sleeved so my arms are FREEZING!


----------



## princesskelz

omg our smoke thingys keep going off 
and there isnt smoke in our house!!! 
its really starting to make me mad!!!


----------



## marypops!

happens with us. Maybe something's burning in the kitchen? Or maybe it's a sign of what might be coming?


----------



## princesskelz

Dont tell me that im staying home alone tonight!!!


----------



## princesskelz

man if the guys at the firehouse get called there gonna make fun of me for the next year!


----------



## Girldreamer02

i'm at work...where else would I be? Lol. Anyways its freezing in WI today!!!


----------



## marypops!

HAHAHAHA

there's so much noise in here now with 5 laptops!!!


----------



## Girldreamer02

princesskelz said:


> man if the guys at the firehouse get called there gonna make fun of me for the next year!



i love your dancing mice from cinderella...where did you find that cute thing?!!!


----------



## princesskelz

i need starbucks!!


----------



## princesskelz

Girldreamer02 said:


> i love your dancing mice from cinderella...where did you find that cute thing?!!!


 
lol thanks i got it off of Photobucket
i typed in funny disney icons


----------



## Girldreamer02

aww thats awesome!!! I heart cinderella and her mice...df just bought me two pins from ebay that had her mice on them. One was gus gus and jaq and the other is the three female mice.


----------



## disney100666

I'm off to the mall.

byee.


----------



## princesskelz

Ahh Ebay! 

Black Shuck Black Shuck but dont u give a ****<--- i didnt really type it  im a good girl today!

One way Ticket to He** and Back!!


im becoming a biiig The Darkness fan!!


----------



## Girldreamer02

i'm sleepy is it time to go home and take a nap yet?


----------



## princesskelz

ugh i wish disney dining will hurry up getting me off HOLD!!!


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

*sigh*


----------



## Girldreamer02

princesskelz said:


> ugh i wish disney dining will hurry up getting me off HOLD!!!



when are you going and where are you trying to get meals at?!!!!


----------



## princesskelz

omg helppp they have IASW for one of there Holding songs!!


----------



## disneydance

hi u all my laptop killed it self so thats why i havent been on all week i'm on my dads computer right now


----------



## disneydance

princesskelz said:


> omg helppp they have IASW for one of there Holding songs!!



That song gets so annoying after a while so when are you going and where are you staying??


----------



## princesskelz

Girldreamer02 said:


> when are you going and where are you trying to get meals at?!!!!


 
July 2nd thrugh the 18
im trying to help my friend out cause there is like 21 of us!  
we want 1900 park fare
Liberty Tree Tavern 
Captian Jacks and a few other places!
_______________________________________________________
The Whole Group is  staying at Beach Club Villias


----------



## Girldreamer02

I don't mind IASW except by the end of the ride....otherwise the song dosen't bother me to much. hopefully they'll switch soon. In the meantime you could tell us all where you want to get ADR'S to...it'll provide as a distraction hehe


----------



## PrincessEeyore




----------



## xo juicy splash




----------



## Girldreamer02

princesskelz said:


> July 2nd thrugh the 18
> im trying to help my friend out cause there is like 21 of us!
> we want 1900 park fare
> Liberty Tree Tavern
> Captian Jacks and a few other places!
> _______________________________________________________
> The Whole Group is  staying at Beach Club Villias



21 of you? Holy cow!!!! What are the ages going? If you like princess's crt for breakfast was a pretty good time.


----------



## marypops!

i'm bored...

my sisters are on their laptops and my friend is watching football so i have nothin to do


----------



## disneydance

I'm tired and bored right now


----------



## disneydance

marypops! said:


> i'm bored...
> 
> my sisters are on their laptops and my friend is watching football so i have nothin to do



you mean soccer correct (i'm a dumb american)


----------



## princesskelz

*Akershus Royal Banquet Hall*
*Chef Mickey's *
*Cinderella's Royal Table (girls night)*
*Coral Reef Restaurant *
*The Crystal Palace*
*Kona Cafe*
*Le Cellier Steakhouse *
*Liberty Tree Tavern *

We have all of these now!


----------



## princesskelz

Girldreamer02 said:


> 21 of you? Holy cow!!!! What are the ages going? If you like princess's crt for breakfast was a pretty good time.


 
There all neibors of ours 
there is a 17 year old a 15 year old a 16 year old me and my friend 15
and a 8 year old boy!
and the rest are adults


----------



## Girldreamer02

princesskelz said:


> *Akershus Royal Banquet Hall*
> *Chef Mickey's *
> *Cinderella's Royal Table (girls night)*
> *Coral Reef Restaurant *
> *The Crystal Palace*
> *Kona Cafe*
> *Le Cellier Steakhouse *
> *Liberty Tree Tavern *
> 
> We have all of these now!



wow congrats!!! CRT was fun thats where I was engaged last yr, cp is also a good time and coral reef rocks as well the others I haven't been to but have heard good things!! When do you go?


----------



## princesskelz

July   im sooo excited!


----------



## Girldreamer02

ooo thats when I am getting married!!! Not in disney though...what are the dates? We're probably taking a disney cruise for the honeymoon since we're going to disney in dec.


----------



## princesskelz

2nd through the 18th
Congrats on getting Engaged!! thats how i want to get engaged!


----------



## marypops!

yep Football is Soccer

what's confusing me is why American Footbal is called that when there's little ball contact with the foot.

Reminds me when is the Superbowl? My dad said i could have a day off school so i could watch it


----------



## princesskelz

marypops! said:


> yep Football is Soccer
> 
> what's confusing me is why American Footbal is called that when there's little ball contact with the foot.
> 
> Reminds me when is the Superbowl? My dad said i could have a day off school so i could watch it


 
  Lucky!!
its in Febuary i think the 3rd


----------



## Girldreamer02

princesskelz said:


> 2nd through the 18th
> Congrats on getting Engaged!! thats how i want to get engaged!



aww thank you...you'll be outta disney before I even get there...we are getting married on the 19th!!!


----------



## princesskelz

Coolieo it will be here before u know it! 
are you excited


----------



## marypops!

i would be getting a day off because it would start around 11:00pm around here!

i just found out my friend wants to do exactly what i want to do! That is the adventure camp up at Seaworld and Busch Gardens!


----------



## princesskelz

Have a Magical day Ya'll


----------



## Girldreamer02

princesskelz said:


> Coolieo it will be here before u know it!
> are you excited



i am super excited, but a little stressed too still a lot to get done...at least I already got the dress


----------



## AbsoluteAwesome1

I SURVIVED THE PLAY! And everyone said I was good. And then we went to Culver's, but I think their ice cream made me sick.

Frozen custard.

Whatever.


----------



## CrazyChik

So i found out today that a bone in my face is bruised because i decided to rest it on my hand and shot back up as if i'd been electrocuted therefore causing pain in my now swollen arm. This is why you don't get up straight away and you check yourself over thoroughly before you get back on the damned (race)horse.


----------



## princesskelz

im seeing Mad Money with my Grandma!


----------



## MrsSparrow..

Y'know what I just realised, I have never EVER been on a horse. A Camel, yes. A horse, no. Except for a Caroseul  or however you spell it.

Im off now for a birthday meal with some friendies. Don't wait up 

Talk to you all later x

-Ashleigh


----------



## princesskelz

Happy Birthday


----------



## Girldreamer02

time to leave work soonish then home to clean up the apartment a bit


----------



## Pirate Me

I'm doing work. =|


----------



## AbsoluteAwesome1

I CAME HERE TO MAKE YOU DANCE TONIGHT, I DON'T CARE ABOUT MY GUILTY PLEASURE FOR YOUUUUUUUUU

Cobra Starship <3

I love the dance for Guilty Pleasure.


----------



## Pirate Me

Laaaaaa!


----------



## Girldreamer02

i think I am going to join the secret sister swap on the creative board!!! Sounds like a blast and I need something to do since wi is so boring


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

AHHHHHH.

I got my passport pictures! (YAY)
For Canadian passports, you cant smile and your lips have to be together.


----------



## Girldreamer02

i have to get a passport so i can go on the disney cruise in july!!!!


----------



## princesskelz

Siggy Check


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

WHEE! xD


----------



## xo juicy splash




----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

lalala


----------



## xo juicy splash




----------



## disney100666

I got the schweetest hat at the mall today.
and a Kevin Jonas poster!!! 
I was also happy cuz we went to the mall that the Jonas Brothers had a concert at 2 summers ago. and I made sure I stepped where it was to feel special! XD LOL.


----------



## CrazyChik

boo.
so i should really go get some sleep.


----------



## Master Gracy

Theres a new musical coming out, and its getting its previews right here in Dublin, Ireland before it goes to the west end!!!!
its Sleeping Beauty the Musical


----------



## disney100666

Master Gracy said:


> Theres a new musical coming out, and its getting its previews right here in Dublin, Ireland before it goes to the west end!!!!
> its Sleeping Beauty the Musical



that's so cool! Sleeping Beauty is like  my favorite Disney moive.


well I have to go to a birthday party now. byee.


----------



## CrazyChik

11:23pm

mm ye i'm off to bed.


----------



## BabyPiglet

I'm cold and bored.


----------



## marypops!

hi everyone 

my friends left now. I found out me and him wanna do the same thing (do that camp thing in Seaworld + Busch Gardens)

we're both gonna try and go together!


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

fun stuffz.


----------



## marypops!

he went to discovery cove so i'm jealous -_-


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I'm bored.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I'm cold.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I want to change my signature...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I had a dream that I was on the computer, posting on DIS and my signature was different.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

But I was awake when I had the dream, lol.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I changed my avatar from this:






To this:






I saved the one with lyrics to my photobucket account since it was really hard to find it...and I might change it back later.


----------



## pinkgalYall

Edgar Allen Poe Rocks.


----------



## Ampris

Holy _frak_, this guy on The Twighlight Zone looks **exactly** like our neighbor. That is TOO FREAKY.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Lol. I like the poem, "The Raven."


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

i read the pit and the pendulum and another one of his short storys i forgot what it was called, but it was good


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I'm cold.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

i just got done taking a shower now im bored


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

has anybody ever heard of this song?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=BwLtTa2trRs
slayer-south of heaven


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I've never heard of it, and the sound on my computer doesn't work.


----------



## Pirate Me

Tired..but don't want to sleep. =|


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I'm bored. I made this:






I might use that for my new signature...


----------



## BabyPiglet

I was looking earlier for Jamie's thread about how she belonged in the 80's. 

Right now I think I belong in the 60's. I love everything then. The fashion, the music, the people. The music. 

I wonder why music isn't made like it was in the 60's anymore. It was so much better then. Lol. 

=O I sound like my daddy.


----------



## Pirate Me

I love the 60s. I love how they dressed. 
It's fun. =)
I love the 20s too! Uhm..in general. And the 70s are cool 'cos of them hippies. 
Funkylicious. <--I like that word.


----------



## Girldreamer02

BabyPiglet said:


> I was looking earlier for Jamie's thread about how she belonged in the 80's.
> 
> Right now I think I belong in the 60's. I love everything then. The fashion, the music, the people. The music.
> 
> I wonder why music isn't made like it was in the 60's anymore. It was so much better then. Lol.
> 
> =O I sound like my daddy.



what is the quote in your siggy from?


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

My computer is being stupid...


----------



## Girldreamer02

Raven_the_Bird said:


> My computer is being stupid...



isn't that always the way with computers? you should use a mac...they are better lol


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Lol, I don't think we would have enough money for a Mac.


----------



## Girldreamer02

Raven_the_Bird said:


> Lol, I don't think we would have enough money for a Mac.



aww that sucks...you could always use the student discount...thats what we did to get my macbook(its a laptop)


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Isn't that for college students? I'm 13, lol.


----------



## Girldreamer02

Oh yea, I forgot about that...well you have a while to wait then hehe perhaps you could just get your computer fixed?


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

It's gotten fixed before, it had a spyware infection around August. But if my uncle gets a new computer we get his old one, and he doesn't let anyone download anything on it, so it will probably be faster, lol.


----------



## bouncytigger22

Raven_the_Bird said:


> Isn't that for college students? I'm 13, lol.



wow! your only 13? I thought you were in high school! wow, even im older than you :]. your still my friend though, dont worry sophie. :]


----------



## Girldreamer02

Raven_the_Bird said:


> It's gotten fixed before, it had a spyware infection around August. But if my uncle gets a new computer we get his old one, and he doesn't let anyone download anything on it, so it will probably be faster, lol.



you download a lot of stuff? thats probably your problem...that can literally almost kill a computer lol


----------



## disneydance

hi u all


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Lol, I go to high school next year.
------
My sisters download alot of stuff, I've only downloaded one thing. It was Shockwave or something like that, I needed to it play VMK, lol.


----------



## Girldreamer02

lol nice hi disneydance


----------



## disneydance

Girldreamer02 said:


> you download a lot of stuff? thats probably your problem...that can literally almost kill a computer lol



my laptop killed it self a week ago now i have to get a new one so i'm using my dads right now and thats why i havent been on all week


----------



## disneydance

Raven_the_Bird said:


> Lol, I go to high school next year.
> ------
> My sisters download alot of stuff, I've only downloaded one thing. It was Shockwave or something like that, I needed to it play VMK, lol.



so do i go to high school next year thats a really scary thought


----------



## disneydance

i'm bored right now but i'm going to Chicago my flight leaves at 2:00am and then we compete on Monday


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Lol. I still don't know which high school I want to go to. Tucson High is huge, so I would probably get lost. I want to go to a small school.


----------



## Girldreamer02

you guys are only going into high school? Sheesh ya'll are making me feel old in june I will have been out of high school for six yrs...in may I will have been graduated from college for one and in july I am going to marry my prince charming!


----------



## disneydance

Raven_the_Bird said:


> Lol. I still don't know which high school I want to go to. Tucson High is huge, so I would probably get lost. I want to go to a small school.



I'm going to be going to a large high school with like 4,000 student unless we move which is a strong possibility as we are looking for a new home and want to move by July


----------



## disneydance

Girldreamer02 said:


> you guys are only going into high school? Sheesh ya'll are making me feel old in june I will have been out of high school for six yrs...in may I will have been graduated from college for one and in july I am going to marry my prince charming!



WOW were just the youngest ppl here but i'm on the west coast so i can stay up this late easily


----------



## Girldreamer02

I am moving to VA in march for work...ahh the joys of work


----------



## disneydance

Girldreamer02 said:


> I am moving to VA in march for work...ahh the joys of work



VA is where i want to move but my dad doesnt like the East Coast he likes the West Coast since he thinks the East Coast is "too hot" so i'm stuck in Washington where its cold all year round brr... we want to move to Oregon but my dads company wants us to move to California which would be fine on my moms part and mine as DLR is there but my dad doesnt want to move to California will see what Boeing decides to do to us


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I always stay up late, I only go to bed before 3:30AM if I'm sick. But when I'm sick it's hard to sleep sometimes, lol.


----------



## Girldreamer02

disneydance said:


> VA is where i want to move but my dad doesnt like the East Coast he likes the West Coast since he thinks the East Coast is "too hot" so i'm stuck in Washington where its cold all year round brr... we want to move to Oregon but my dads company wants us to move to California which would be fine on my moms part and mine as DLR is there but my dad doesnt want to move to California will see what Boeing decides to do to us



df was in washington two summers ago and into the fall...he didn't mind it to much aside from being away from me for several months on end with no way to see me but web cam. Then he went to WI and after he moved lower in wi his company offered me a job and now I am in WI too. Hes been here since oct 06, but I've only been here since nov 07. So needless to say I am more than sure he is ready for VA. As am I since it will be warmer. What is dlr? Disneyland resort?


----------



## disneydance

well i'm going to have to leave i'm off to the airport here in 30 minutes so i got to go pack see you maybe tommorrow good night all and wish me no head aches or ear drums popping since i norrmally get those on flights to chicago


----------



## disneydance

Girldreamer02 said:


> df was in washington two summers ago and into the fall...he didn't mind it to much aside from being away from me for several months on end with no way to see me but web cam. Then he went to WI and after he moved lower in wi his company offered me a job and now I am in WI too. Hes been here since oct 06, but I've only been here since nov 07. So needless to say I am more than sure he is ready for VA. As am I since it will be warmer. What is dlr? Disneyland resort?




Disney Land Resort


----------



## Girldreamer02

disneydance said:


> well i'm going to have to leave i'm off to the airport here in 30 minutes so i got to go pack see you maybe tommorrow good night all and wish me no head aches or ear drums popping since i norrmally get those on flights to chicago



why are you going to the airport?


----------



## disneydance

Girldreamer02 said:


> why are you going to the airport?



I have a dance competition in Chicago so i'm going there for the week its on Mathur Luther King day but i'm staying for the week to be with my best friend who i havent seen since 5th grade when she moved to Chicago i think i'm going to stay on the dis till 10:30 since i am all packed


----------



## Girldreamer02

oh sweet thats awesome...have fun!! You'll sorta be by me...not really though...its like four hours between where I am and chicago


----------



## disneydance

wow thats cool my neighbors in chicago right now and he says it real cold there is it really?


----------



## disneydance

i'm off to load the car night you all i'll probally be on in the morning night


----------



## Girldreamer02

it is -3 right now and thats not with the windchill ...earlier today with the windchill it was -20


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

There's something happening outside, there were two cop cars parked near  our driveway.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Alt + 3 makes ♥
I don't know how you make a backwards R, I just use copy and paste.


----------



## CrazyChik

i can't make the heart.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Try using the number keys on the side of the keyboard, nothing happens when I use the other ones.


----------



## CrazyChik

Oh my laptop doesn't have those keys


----------



## minniesBFF

I should probably be in bed, I gots church in the mornin.

but...I...CANT...STOP...DISING! xD


----------



## CrazyChik

I'm riding today.
yaay.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Oh, lol.


----------



## CrazyChik

i have an apple
=O


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I don't think I've eaten any fruit this year, lol.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I ate oranges, so I have eaten fruit this year.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

We have an orange tree in our back yard.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I think we have three, but two of them are like broken, lol.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

And we have a grapefruit tree.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Grapefruits taste gross...


----------



## marypops!

hi everyone.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Is it morning or something where you live right now? You and some other people on DIS are usually on at this time (when it's close to 4:00AM here).


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I'm cold, and my arm hurts, lol.


----------



## marypops!

i'm in the UK so it's about 11:00 here.


----------



## marypops!

trying to drain out my sisters music with the TV


----------



## MrsSparrow..

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Y'know what I just realised, I have never EVER been on a horse. A Camel, yes. A horse, no. Except for a Caroseul  or however you spell it.
> 
> Im off now for a birthday meal with some friendies. Don't wait up
> 
> Talk to you all later x
> 
> -Ashleigh



So much for a quiet birthday meal with 3 friends. My mate picked me up from my house, got to TGI Friday's and when we walked in to our table, about 10 of my friends stood there with cameras flashing and went SUPPRIIISE.

I was blinded and suprised.

Now I have some disboarding to catch up with.

Morning everyone!

-Ashleigh


----------



## marypops!

LOL 

i'm guessing you had a fun birthday!

TGI Fridays is awsome 

i'm trying to find a searcher thingy online where i can look up animal shelters... me and my friend both want to do that Seaworld (and Busch Gardens for me but he doesn't want to really...) camp thing next year. We also might try to get a summer job there or something... that would be awesome :-D But I haven't really got any experience with looking after animals (even though i have a cat but she's lazy... she's sitting on the sofa staring at me right now ) and i don't think he has either so it would be fun to help out at an animal shelter. I could do it for my Work Experience!


----------



## MrsSparrow..

marypops! said:


> I could do it for my Work Experience!



That would be awesome 

Some of my friends volunteer down their local Vets, and also there should be loads of Animal Shelters in the Yellow Pages. http://www.yell.com/ucs/UcsSearchAc...sm=0&rad=&lCOption32=Animal+Welfare+Societies

www.yell.com I did a quick search, but yell.com is what I usually use.


----------



## marypops!

awesome 

there's a vets on the same street as me! It's about a 10 second walk away  (actually about 4 houses down...)






It's so sweet


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Hi george!!!


----------



## marypops!

howdy Jamie!

I wanna go to an animal shelter... it would be cool!

i'm looking on the Anheuser-Busch's theme park employment site and one of the benefits of working full-time or part-time there is that you get complimentary beer so that made me laugh


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm going shopping today.
I have to buy a notebook.
Some apples, berries and some honey.


----------



## Pirate Me

We had so many plans for today..late birthday stuff. But now we can't..We probably can't..=\


----------



## marypops!

English - H/W 
German - No H/W but I hate German...
Drama - Coursework
RS - No H/W :-D
Maths - No H/W that I know of


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

My cousin is going to disnye and i asked my dad if I could go, and he said if it was up to him, I would be ALLOWED1?!?! But my mom wont let me -.-   So my dad has to talk to her..


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I have a science test I need to study for..
Glad I don't have school tomorrow.
My mom didn't get my savings account. 
I'm going to go get ready to leave.


----------



## marypops!

maybe she doesn't want you going without them? or will they come with you?

i'm bored...


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

marypops! said:


> maybe she doesn't want you going without them? or will they come with you?
> 
> i'm bored...



My mom doesnt think they're mature enough, but its my aunt AND my cousin.. 20/50-somethign year olds.. What does she think will happen?

She's scared that something will happen and they wont be able to get to me because we cant afford plane tickets and they dont have passports.

And we're not going.

But it sounds so fun. i mean, if my mom doesnt want me to go, why did we just go get my passport, and she bought me a planning book on Disney.

I told them that if I get 80% average or higher on 2/3 of my exams, I should be able to go. Ive saved up 600$, and my cousin said she's pay for tickets and hotel, i mean, when is that opportunity going to come again?


----------



## marypops!

probably not for another 10 years?

maybe she's gonna suprise you?


----------



## Master Gracy

I should really be working on my poster but Im not in the mood to draw more medusa right now


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm leaving in 15 minutes.
Brr, it's too cold.

Hmm.
Tennis Shoes or flats?
Tennis Shoes or flats?
...I pick.
Flats.
My tennis shoes are all muddy from picking up wood.


----------



## marypops!

i should do my English but i can't be bothered...


----------



## Tinkerbell424

It's cold here too.
I probably should change into warmer clothes.


----------



## Ampris

Argh. I don't know whether to be excited or worried. Today is the first day of orchestra class! Finally! It's already been pushed back once and I'm waiting crazy waiting to start again, but the weather's been weird and the conductor might be busy, and instead of our usuall pre-rehearsal message the director's email said to check back for ANOTHER email that will make certain whether we'll be rehearsing today or not. And I can't read it 'til Mom wakes up and checks her email. I _really_ don't want to have to wait a whole more week to start. =(


----------



## marypops!

i be bored...

trying to find out things...


----------



## imabrat

It's cold here too.
9 degrees.
I don't like living atop a mountain.

George,I should be doing English too.
But Julius Caesar is not my calling.

So I'm watching Harry Potter:GOF.
Moannnnnnninggggg Myrrrrrrrrtleee annoys me.


----------



## Pirate Me

I hope my cousin comes soon..


----------



## Master Gracy

imabrat said:


> George,I should be doing English too.
> But Julius Caesar is not my calling.


Omg that play is very boring,
thank goodness we are doing romeo and juliet this year



imabrat said:


> Moannnnnnninggggg Myrrrrrrrrtleee annoys me.


I love moaning myrtle, she is one of my fave characters


----------



## xo juicy splash

imabrat said:


> It's cold here too.
> 9 degrees.
> I don't like living atop a mountain.
> 
> George,I should be doing English too.
> But Julius Caesar is not my calling.
> 
> *So I'm watching Harry Potter:GOF.
> Moannnnnnninggggg Myrrrrrrrrtleee annoys me. *



She annoys me, too.


----------



## marypops!

i have to write sentences in English... using phrases like "i defy you not to..." or "the ... affirms ... as..." so it's easy but i can't be bothered to do it...


----------



## princesskelz

Good Morning! im just Waking up BTW


----------



## AstroAlphamatt

Hello all


----------



## princesskelz

I LOVE YOU


----------



## MrsSparrow..

I'm in a Little Mermaid mood.

Or Toy Story. I just can't decide :0

-Ashleigh


----------



## Ampris

Just freaking GREAT. First they cancel rehearsal for the second week running, and then the frakking oekaki kills my picture. I could scream.


----------



## Pirate Me

Bored. -_-


----------



## disney100666

I'm bored too.

I just bought a heck of a lot of songs for my iPod.


and I got a Kevin Jonas poster yesterday but it wasn't Kevin. it was Joe! =O
dumb Limited Too for bad labeling of Jonas Brothers.


----------



## marypops!

I'm looking up flights to Florida 

The cheapest i can find is £2099 for the 5 of us with car hire. I'm sure i can get it cheaper somewhere else but I can't check the time yet -_-


----------



## CrazyChik

marypops! said:


> i have to write sentences in English... using phrases like "i defy you not to..." or "the ... affirms ... as..." so it's easy but i can't be bothered to do it...



 
Ah see now i'm awful at doing that.

Which reminds me we still haven't had our newspaper marks back. I'm so not making top set next year. I got a 6 for speaking and listening =[

I always finish with a 7 for coursework and exams. Even with the teacher who hated me( i'm so not used to english teachers hated me.)

Do you have the levels like we do?


----------



## marypops!

lol 

yup i i got for my SATs a level 7 in Maths and a level 6 in English and Science...


----------



## Talons

Homework and studying for exams all day.. joy


----------



## marypops!

i should do the H/W now...


----------



## CrazyChik

marypops! said:


> i should do the H/W now...



OMG i have maths hw.
well bugger.


----------



## marypops!

lol 

i have German tomorrow, plus a fear of my German teacher  

still trying to find a local animal shelter or maybe I could just help at teh vet?


----------



## princesskelz

i just got back from seeing Sweeny Todd! it was awsome!


----------



## CrazyChik

Is it scary?


----------



## princesskelz

not at all the blood is so red its fake! it was shocking at the ending though


----------



## CrazyChik

That's good. I want to see it but i'm really bad with scary films.xD


----------



## marypops!

*is bored*

i need to find something for my work experience quickly!

I has to go to Shooters Hill tomorrow and i don't know why so i might just stay at school!


----------



## princesskelz




----------



## CrazyChik

Geog
maths
pe
welsh
french

I'm only in welsh for 25mins because i have a science video conference to go to and that means missing half or possibly all of french yay.
Plus i'm not taking part in PE because of my arm.


----------



## #1TiggerFan

does anybody like anime like me?!


----------



## acesupercoolme

No. I hate it.


----------



## CrazyChik

no


----------



## Master Gracy

not really


----------



## disney100666

nahh...


----------



## Master Gracy

eep gotta finish my animation for my arena advertisement.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Yup.

Back from shopping.
Bought some stuff for making baked apples and a strawberry smoothie.
Yummy.
Got a binder for my school poem book.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Im mad at everyone.


----------



## #1TiggerFan

VMK_MagicalLadee said:


> Im mad at everyone.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

u_u


----------



## ::Snow_White::

=(
Aww I sorry Jamie.

I want bangs! =D


----------



## #1TiggerFan

i need help finding anime pics for my siggy. plz help
tigger


----------



## Master Gracy

VMK_MagicalLadee said:


> u_u



whazzamatter, was the ice cream bad?


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

No.
It was fine.

The DIS is furthur annoying me.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

I am really confused with photoshop XD and I only have it for 30 days..


----------



## #1TiggerFan

can any1 help me with my siggy ?! PLZ?!


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Put pie in it.


----------



## princesskelz

do u think ill look like a lesbian if i put the Girls next door in my siggy!?
i just loooove that show!


----------



## #1TiggerFan

princesskelz said:


> do u think ill look like a lesbian if i put the Girls next door in my siggy!?
> i just loooove that show!



no u won't 
and me 2!


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

hmmm


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

heyy guys
i'm on facebook.
does anyone have one on here?


----------



## xo juicy splash

I'm so boredddd.


----------



## Ampris

Frak. I give up on the poetry game, everyone keeps getting their answers in before me. =(


----------



## xo juicy splash

Ampris said:


> Frak. I give up on the poetry game, everyone keeps getting their answers in before me. =(



Same. XD


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

lalalalala yeah...you are the music in me!!


----------



## Ampris

Darnit, I miss the DIS chat. The SPPF chat sucks big time and I'm sure there won't be many people on the BMGF one. >___>


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

girls in my school are stupid.
had to get that one out


----------



## #1TiggerFan

the girls at my school can't make up their minds if they r tom boys or girly!  then i laugh at them


----------



## marypops!

i don't wanna go to bed


----------



## princesskelz

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
i have no school tomorrow!!!


----------



## princesskelz

Hey Extreme Home makeover is on tonight! its the Luther Family! they live near Me and i helped Vonenteer for them! look for me tonight! i was near the camras a few times


----------



## shellybellypolo

I like soda.

'tis a good thing.


----------



## marypops!

i have school tomorrow -_- stupid UK not celebrating MLK day... i'm gonna tell all my friends tomorrow if i can remember


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm listening to Now we are free from the gladiator. I'm gonna buy it off itunes.
It's makin me sad. =( 
I think I want to watch that movie.

Wooh. 
Itunes list:
Rest of National Treasure soundtrack.
Now we are free-Hans Zimmer
Realize-Colbie Caillat.
I don't want to be in love-Good Charlotte.
Who you'd be today-Kenny Chesney. (Teacher played this song a couple days ago. It's sad.)
Tired of being sorry-Enrique Iglesias.
Wooh.

-_-
I was gonna get Au port by Camille but I have to upgrade and it's gonna take forever so I'll get it next time.
I don't have school tomorrow either! =D


----------



## shellybellypolo

marypops! said:


> i have school tomorrow -_- stupid UK not celebrating MLK day... i'm gonna tell all my friends tomorrow if i can remember


 
*points and laughs*

K I'm done XD


----------



## marypops!

i'm going to bed now. Quarter Past Eleven!

night


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

princesskelz said:


> Hey Extreme Home makeover is on tonight! its the Luther Family! they live near Me and i helped Vonenteer for them! look for me tonight! i was near the camras a few times



really?
what time is it on and what channel?


----------



## ::Snow_White::

They are downloading.
Yay.


----------



## princesskelz

GirlWithSpunk said:


> really?
> what time is it on and what channel?


 
its on at 8 on ABC


----------



## AstroAlphamatt

Well for me Abc channel 7 at 8pm est


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

hey kayla!
whats up??


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

princesskelz said:


> its on at 8 on ABC



ok thankss


----------



## Ampris

Bleh, my feet feel so frozen right now. >_<


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

its starting soonn


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Hmm Ramsay.


----------



## shellybellypolo

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaandom


----------



## shellybellypolo

Click here to see Shelly really bored at Petco and adding some music for the "dancing" fish ;D


----------



## ::Snow_White::

GirlWithSpunk said:


> hey kayla!
> whats up??



ooo.
You're gone. =(
I was trying to convert POTC to fit on my zune and my computer was INCREDIBLY slow.
Then I accidently hit the eject button so I have to start all over tomorrow. -_-

If you get back on tonight...
Nothing has been going on except boring stuff.
How have you been?


----------



## xo juicy splash

shellybellypolo said:


> Click here to see Shelly really bored at Petco and adding some music for the "dancing" fish ;D


----------



## PrincessEeyore

shellybellypolo said:


> Click here to see Shelly really bored at Petco and adding some music for the "dancing" fish ;D



"we like to dance dance dance..."  

catchy tune!!!


----------



## shellybellypolo

PrincessEeyore said:


> "we like to dance dance dance..."
> 
> catchy tune!!!


 
That's what happens when my parents leave me alone


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

Hey everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## xo juicy splash

Hi :]


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm drinking a Mountain Dew which means I'm gonna be hyper tonight..
So glad there is no school tomorrow.
I'm gonna make baked apples with yogurt stuff.


----------



## xo juicy splash




----------



## Ms.Squeakers

I seriously dont remember this smiley!1


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

for those about to rock we salute you


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I'm cold.


----------



## disneydance

hi u all i'm in chicago right now and brr... its cold here


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

avenged sevenfold-chapter 4 has anybody heard of this song?


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

Im wearing my gloves to type 

My fingies are cold!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I haven't heard Chapter Four, I've only heard songs from their 1st, 3rd and 4th albums.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

Raven_the_Bird said:


> I haven't heard Chapter Four, I've only heard songs from their 1st, 3rd and 4th albums.



you should defenitely look it up i highly recomend it.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I'm not allowed to use the speakers on the computer, and the thing on the computer for headphone/earbuds doesn't work anymore, lol. I'll have to listen to it when my sister isn't home or when I'm at a different house.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

12 days till fighters come. im sad i dont get to go my dad says it to far and its only the fighters, he said if it was with somebidy else he would go. BUT I WANT TO GO!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

The Foo Fighters are touring with Serj Tankian (from SOAD) and Against Me! he doesn't want to see the other bands either?


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

Im tired I actually think im going to go to bed for once 

Hah 


Toodles with noodles yall!

Mouse


----------



## PrincessEeyore

.....bored


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

i would go defenitaly but my dad only likes the fighters only cause thay are kinda old and grunge but he hates new stuff except linkin park and papa roach


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

SOAD is from the late 90's I think, Serj Tankian is kind of like SOAD except his solo stuff isn't metal. I think Against Me! is new, my sister said they're an indie band.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I'm cold.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I feel like listening to Slipknot.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I have Wait And Bleed stuck in my head, lol. If I watch the video I might be able to hear all of the song in my head...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I think my sister is watching Joan Of Arcadia...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Wow, it took me 45 minutes to read a thread that only has five pages, lol.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

System Of A Down is awesome, but they'll probably be on hiatus for a while...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

http://website.threedaysgrace.com/i...bu=&lbp=&lbt=580d97ec2ec1b41d66391d5cd33a9330

I found the old Three Days Grace website.


----------



## Peace_Love_Disney

I so want to go shopping at forever 21...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I'm cold, I was suppose to go to bed three hours ago, lol.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

It's 6:47AM, lol.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I told my  mom she should do the Disney CP with me.
But she doesn't get along with people so I don't know if she'd like it. lol...
I guess she could work in back or she said she wants to be on the dream team...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

What is the Disney CP?


----------



## ::Snow_White::

disney college program.
It's a paid internship and you work at disney for around 6 months and you get credits for college.

http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/index.html


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Oh, cool.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I made this:







It took me over four hours, lol.
It looks weird...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I used these images to make it:






http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/SYNWaffleB051/MCR.jpg

And I got the band name from their website...


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,972


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,973


----------



## Pirate Me

Shelloooo


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,974


----------



## shellybellypolo

Pirate Me said:


> Shelloooo


 
Aretoooo

Get on chatoooo http://www.123flashchat.com/demo.html


----------



## Pirate Me

You mean Jennooo
xD


----------



## shellybellypolo

Back to my counting XD

I do believe I was at 1,975


----------



## Pirate Me

D:
Chat doesn't work on my dad's computer. =|
I'm trying and it isn't getting past the loading page.


----------



## shellybellypolo

Nope, 1,976

Now 1,977

The following errors occurred when this message was submitted: 
This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.
 
XD


----------



## shellybellypolo

Pirate Me said:


> D:
> Chat doesn't work on my dad's computer. =|
> I'm trying and it isn't getting past the loading page.


 


1,978


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,979


----------



## Pirate Me

Caramel Apple Spice


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,980


----------



## shellybellypolo

Pirate Me said:


> Caramel Apple Spice


 
Son of a fufu berry, that's complete crazzlepops.

1,981


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,982


----------



## shellybellypolo

H0lY CRAZZlEP0PS!


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,984


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,985


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,986


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,987


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,988


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,989


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,990


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,991


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,992


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,993


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,994  HEY, MY BiRTH YEAR!

Oops, I'm at 1,995 XD


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,996


----------



## Pirate Me

Shelloo party? 

Lots of Shelloos!


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,997


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,998


----------



## shellybellypolo

1,999!!!!


----------



## shellybellypolo

2,000!!!!


----------



## #1TiggerFan

BORED!


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

heyy guys =)


----------



## #1TiggerFan

i going to WDW in 12 days! if ur going to during mardi gras break i will be there handing out beads to people! so see ya!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I made my apples with all the berry stuff.
Let's just say it wasn't something I liked. eww. I thought it was a little gross.
Everybody else liked them though.


----------



## marypops!

hi everyone.

ALPHA COURSE TONIGHT!!!

Woo


----------



## Pirate Me

Ow. D:


----------



## marypops!

who wants jelly beans?


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Making Macaroni and Cheese.


----------



## MrsSparrow..

now I'm hungry.

French exams until thursday  

Should really be revising.

-Ashleigh


----------



## marypops!

bored...


----------



## CrazyChik

I have to do an A3 poster on salvador dali.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

My brother and I had a contest on who could make the best macaroni and cheese.
My mom judged them.
I lost. D=

But it's still good and I'm eating mine.


----------



## CrazyChik

Urgh gawd mac n cheese it's like eating rubber.
My sister kept having it in disney because it was that or peanut butter and jelly sandwhiches. Then when she got her kids meal on the plane she opened it up only to find mac n cheese. There was a collective EEWWW from me, my mum and my sister and my dad joined in and managed to crush the person he was sat next to in the process. I swear the whole plane was laughing at us.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

lol.

I love Macaroni and Cheese.


----------



## CrazyChik

I love planes
I always have the window seat, i throw a hissy fit if i can't have one xD
Last time i spent the whole 9 hours watching the world go by from the window. Ok so the ocean is boring yeh but we flew over these tiny islands, i mean you could see the whole thing but there were jet skis in the water and i swear to god they were still, and the waves it was like someone had pressed a pause button. I kept telling my mum and my sister that the waves had stopped in my slightly louder than average voice and i'm almost certain that everybody by the window was peeking out.
xD


----------



## Girldreamer02

hey everyone we put down the deposit for our disneymoon yesterday...we are going on a four day disney cruise


----------



## CrazyChik

i hate art hw


----------



## Pirate Me

I need to double check my work.


----------



## Girldreamer02

my stomach kills...bah


----------



## acesupercoolme

I'm sick


----------



## princesskelz

My Parents Booked a disney trip today!!! 
April 24th


----------



## acesupercoolme

Awesome!

Thats the day I go to Spain!


----------



## Girldreamer02

princesskelz said:


> My Parents Booked a disney trip today!!!
> April 24th



sweet we put down the deposit on our disney cruise for our disneymoon in july yesterday!!!


----------



## acesupercoolme

Disneymoon?


I think I get that..is it Disney honeymoon?


----------



## princesskelz

Girldreamer02 said:


> sweet we put down the deposit on our disney cruise for our disneymoon in july yesterday!!!


 
  yay!!! have fun


----------



## Girldreamer02

princesskelz said:


> yay!!! have fun



so are u going on that april trip then? or is it a parents only thing?


----------



## #1TiggerFan

hi everybody! i just got back from the mall and my bro. and his friends r watching squrials do something gross! 
then i hit them across the head and it felt great for once!


----------



## princesskelz

Girldreamer02 said:


> so are u going on that april trip then? or is it a parents only thing?


 
nope im going were takeing my Grandma who went last year my aunts and my 3 Cousins the one has Autism so we dont know how he will do


----------



## Girldreamer02

aww that sounds so fun...i'm sure he'll do just fine


----------



## princesskelz

i hope


----------



## Girldreamer02

aww no sad face hehe


----------



## princesskelz




----------



## Girldreamer02

lol nice


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

wheeee


----------



## #1TiggerFan

LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm drinking mountain dew.
All that sugary hyperness in a stylish green aluminum can.
Ahhh. Refreshing.


----------



## #1TiggerFan

I NEED A COKE!!!!!!!!!!!!
my mom on this diet thingy so she can't have coke and i the person in the family needs a coke SO bad!       dreamingdrinking1 )


----------



## Girldreamer02

okay its time to leave work i'll catch ya'll later. I am hoping to work on my trippie tonight so keep an eye out for an update!!


----------



## princesskelz

Byee
Im makuing a DIS shirt! its gonna be lime green with a mickey head and my DIS name on it!!!


----------



## #1TiggerFan

who like to take pics on their camera? say_ camera _if u do!

Camera!


----------



## acesupercoolme

Camera!


I have this big-*** camera, it's amazing. I'm going to get a new one soon though. I'm not sure what one yet.


----------



## adreamisawish

almost at 100,000


----------



## marypops!

camera!

beddy byes  night all!


----------



## Pirate Me

I love taking pics.


----------



## acesupercoolme

I think I'll go back to bed now.


----------



## valeriesunshine

Camera!!


Should I change my signature to something Harry Potter or Rent?


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm the son of a third generation farmer. I've been married 10 years to farmers daughter.

Ok, not really but I love that song. 

I have to leave at 6:15 in the morning to go to an FFA trip in the morning with 2 friends.
Which means I get to get up at FOUR! 
YAY.
Whoo. It's gonna be fun.
I love FFA.

Hmm, I guess I should go then.
Gotta get up early. Goodnight!


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

blahh
i hate myself sometimes


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

i changed my sig kinda


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I'm bored.


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

White Houses lalalaaaa


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

slayer-south of heaven, has anybody ever heard of this song? ill try to find a link


----------



## BabyPiglet

I love your signature image crazydude.


----------



## valeriesunshine

10 more days!


----------



## Girldreamer02

BabyPiglet said:


> I love your signature image crazydude.



what is your siggy from jenny?


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I'm cold.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

here is the link to that song
http://youtube.com/watch?v=BwLtTa2trRs


----------



## valeriesunshine

Crazydude, your ticker is wrong. Its 10 days not 9


----------



## LetsRiot298

lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala.lalallalalalalalalllalalalalalalallqloa


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

i kno it does that for some reason i have tried like 5 dif tickers and they all say 9 days.


----------



## Disney Dork

I love icecream.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

playin freinds in pool


----------



## valeriesunshine

icecream is good.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

three days grace-pain is a really good song


----------



## Girldreamer02

posted day six of my trippie!!! woot!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I want more CDs...


----------



## PrincessEeyore

school tomorrow.........ugh


----------



## Girldreamer02

aww princesseyore i love your avatar !!! its so cute!!!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Girldreamer02 said:


> what is your siggy from jenny?


The lyrics are 'Downtown' by Petula Clark. It's an oldie from the 60's. You might remember from a couple episodes on Lost. Like the season three premeire when Juliet was getting ready for her book club meeting. 

Anyways, I just love those oldy songs. 

The image is something I found on a friend's flickr.


----------



## TX~tink

Boo!


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

bored


----------



## Girldreamer02

BabyPiglet said:


> The lyrics are 'Downtown' by Petula Clark. It's an oldie from the 60's. You might remember from a couple episodes on Lost. Like the season three premeire when Juliet was getting ready for her book club meeting.
> 
> Anyways, I just love those oldy songs.
> 
> The image is something I found on a friend's flickr.



oh yea, I do remember it!!! Sweet!!! We're almost to season three. Have the second part of the season finale in season two and then we'll start season three. Not till tomorrow though...matt already went to bed. My trippie is updated


----------



## BabyPiglet

Girldreamer02 said:


> oh yea, I do remember it!!! Sweet!!! We're almost to season three. Have the second part of the season finale in season two and then we'll start season three. Not till tomorrow though...matt already went to bed. My trippie is updated


Alrighty.  

Yeah, I listened to it on Lost and just fell in love.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I like the song I'm listening to right now, lol.

Now I'm going to have Scream, Aim, Fire stuck in my head...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Song changed...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Sky Is Over was the second most requested song of the day...it should be the number one most requested song of the day...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Body Snatchers is the most requested song of the day, that's cool.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

bored and im playin pool with freinds still


----------



## Girldreamer02

my feet are like popsicles bah


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

i wanna hear serj tankian empty walls


----------



## BabyPiglet

Girldreamer02 said:


> my feet are like popsicles bah


I've been a popsicle allll day long. I'm not used to such cold weather.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I want the Elect The Dead album from Serj Tankian. I like the songs The Unthinking Majority, Sky Is Over and Empty Walls.


----------



## Girldreamer02

BabyPiglet said:


> I've been a popsicle allll day long. I'm not used to such cold weather.



i'm used to it...i'd just rather not deal with it


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I usually get CDs when I've only heard five or less songs from it, lol.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

dont you see those bodies burning, desolate and full of urning, dying from anticipation, choking from intoxocation


----------



## Girldreamer02

i think bed time is approaching here soon


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

still playin pool w/ random people on yahoo


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Since this thread has reached it's length limit, it has been split into 17 threads and is now continued at http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733798   .


----------

